# CoronaVirus in Bangladesh - Updates & Discussion



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Sheik Hasina's authoritarian and incompetent regime hiding it...

*No Hospital is admitting patient with pneumonia in Bangladesh, Government says they dont have the capacity to check Corona Virus
Sad News coming out from social media,*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2639706242818585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

*Ansar member died from fever and cold, BCC send letter to Minister of Information and Communication*







https://www.jugantor.com/national/2...Y-j3bzc-DJkUUYIsImpqFhRjX_u6qbXsJYR4leZniXdl0


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Corona Panic: A tragic death in medical negligence in Dhaka Medical College






DHAKA: A woman died on Saturday afternoon at Dhaka Medical College Hospital. According to doctors, he died of gastrointestinal complications. And *the family claims she died of coronavirus panic and neglect of doctors.*

Najma Amin, 25, was a graduate student at the University of Regina in Saskatchewan, Canada. He returned to Dhaka on March 7 and complained of abdominal pain.

Family members said Nazma was unable to eat. He had nausea or severe pain in his stomach at every meal. He was taken to a hospital in Mohammadpur near his house on March 7 due to unbearable pain.

Noting that the ICU (Incentive Care Unit) could not find a hospital where the bed was empty, Najma's father Amin Ullah said, "It is said from the hospital that he needs to be taken to the ICU quickly. Then many nights. '

*Nazma was later taken to DMC Hospital. When she was admitted to a ward and given saline, oxygen, and medicines, she felt somewhat healthy. Amin Ullah said, "Her pain was also reduced somewhat."*

At eight in the morning, the nurses shift. At half past 11, one of the new nurses wants to know what happened to Nazma? Amin Ullah mentioned the problem, saying that his daughter was recently from Canada.

*This information is only for najma. Referring to Canada, the nurse starts shouting, 'She's from Canada! He has a fever too! 'They went to the doctor and told him that he was infected with coronavirus.*

*Then the chaos spread throughout the ward. No one else came to Nazma. All the doctors and nurses left the ward.*

*The family complained that Nazma had died in the last few hours of negligence by doctors and nurses on suspicion of coronavirus death.*

*There is no necessary preparation for coronavirus at DMC Hospital. Neither testing equipment nor medical personnel have protective measures. So they refused to go to the patient.*

We went to this ward and talked to some of the staff there.

One ward boy said, 'When everyone heard that there were coronavirus patients in the ward, everyone was shocked. I was there too. I felt like the end of my life had come. What if I become infected with this patient and I infect my family members? '

A nurse said, 'Look, everyone has their own fear of life. Nurses have that fear too. '

Professor of Surgery, under the supervision of Nazma. ABM Jamal said, "When the girl came from Canada, the panic spread in the ward." He added that the situation was normalized very soon.

DMC Hospital Director Brigadier General AKM Nasir Uddin said, "*The staff has no protective measures.* They were concerned that they had to stay in contact with a coronavirus patient for a long time. '

"We have had to ask representatives from the IEDCR to check if they have coronavirus," he added, adding that they have done this on an urgent basis with utmost sincerity.

After examination the *Nazma is not coronavirus*. However, her physical condition deteriorated due to lack of surveillance for a long time.

About 12:30 pm, a doctor went to Nazma after wearing gloves and a mask. He had a syringe filled with antibiotics. It's too late then. Najma died shortly after the antibiotic was poured into the body.

Dr. ABM Jamal said, "We suspect she had a hole in her heart. That is, her intestines were cracked somewhere. When she was admitted, a lot of fluid was released from her body. '

https://www.thedailystar.net/bangla/শীর্ষ-খবর/করোনা-আতঙ্ক-ঢামেকে-বিনা-চিকিৎসায়-একটি-মর্মান্তিক-মৃত্যু-139258


----------



## Michael Corleone

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Sheik Hasina's authoritarian and incompetent regime hiding it...
> 
> *No Hospital is admitting patient with pneumonia in Bangladesh, Government says they dont have the capacity to check Corona Virus
> Sad News coming out from social media,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2639706242818585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sarahkazumi07/posts/2639706242818585


Dude, they specifically mentioned not to come to the hospital with the disease, it will infect others... call in hotlines and they’ll come for you. 2k in quarantine. 10 in isolation, 3 recovered 
What more do you want?



LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Corona Panic: A tragic death in medical negligence in Dhaka Medical College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHAKA: A woman died on Saturday afternoon at Dhaka Medical College Hospital. According to doctors, he died of gastrointestinal complications. And *the family claims she died of coronavirus panic and neglect of doctors.*
> 
> Najma Amin, 25, was a graduate student at the University of Regina in Saskatchewan, Canada. He returned to Dhaka on March 7 and complained of abdominal pain.
> 
> Family members said Nazma was unable to eat. He had nausea or severe pain in his stomach at every meal. He was taken to a hospital in Mohammadpur near his house on March 7 due to unbearable pain.
> 
> Noting that the ICU (Incentive Care Unit) could not find a hospital where the bed was empty, Najma's father Amin Ullah said, "It is said from the hospital that he needs to be taken to the ICU quickly. Then many nights. '
> 
> *Nazma was later taken to DMC Hospital. When she was admitted to a ward and given saline, oxygen, and medicines, she felt somewhat healthy. Amin Ullah said, "Her pain was also reduced somewhat."*
> 
> At eight in the morning, the nurses shift. At half past 11, one of the new nurses wants to know what happened to Nazma? Amin Ullah mentioned the problem, saying that his daughter was recently from Canada.
> 
> *This information is only for najma. Referring to Canada, the nurse starts shouting, 'She's from Canada! He has a fever too! 'They went to the doctor and told him that he was infected with coronavirus.*
> 
> *Then the chaos spread throughout the ward. No one else came to Nazma. All the doctors and nurses left the ward.*
> 
> *The family complained that Nazma had died in the last few hours of negligence by doctors and nurses on suspicion of coronavirus death.*
> 
> *There is no necessary preparation for coronavirus at DMC Hospital. Neither testing equipment nor medical personnel have protective measures. So they refused to go to the patient.*
> 
> We went to this ward and talked to some of the staff there.
> 
> One ward boy said, 'When everyone heard that there were coronavirus patients in the ward, everyone was shocked. I was there too. I felt like the end of my life had come. What if I become infected with this patient and I infect my family members? '
> 
> A nurse said, 'Look, everyone has their own fear of life. Nurses have that fear too. '
> 
> Professor of Surgery, under the supervision of Nazma. ABM Jamal said, "When the girl came from Canada, the panic spread in the ward." He added that the situation was normalized very soon.
> 
> DMC Hospital Director Brigadier General AKM Nasir Uddin said, "*The staff has no protective measures.* They were concerned that they had to stay in contact with a coronavirus patient for a long time. '
> 
> "We have had to ask representatives from the IEDCR to check if they have coronavirus," he added, adding that they have done this on an urgent basis with utmost sincerity.
> 
> After examination the *Nazma is not coronavirus*. However, her physical condition deteriorated due to lack of surveillance for a long time.
> 
> About 12:30 pm, a doctor went to Nazma after wearing gloves and a mask. He had a syringe filled with antibiotics. It's too late then. Najma died shortly after the antibiotic was poured into the body.
> 
> Dr. ABM Jamal said, "We suspect she had a hole in her heart. That is, her intestines were cracked somewhere. When she was admitted, a lot of fluid was released from her body. '
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/bangla/শীর্ষ-খবর/করোনা-আতঙ্ক-ঢামেকে-বিনা-চিকিৎসায়-একটি-মর্মান্তিক-মৃত্যু-139258


Wow. So unprofessional. She definitely died of gastrointestinal complication which is completely seperate from coronavirus pathology (respiratory system) 
But the doctors need to have their license revoked for such carelessness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Michael Corleone :

From your medical knowledge, you think BD warm climate might help mitigate coronavirus spread in BD?


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> @Michael Corleone :
> 
> From your medical knowledge, you think BD warm climate might help mitigate coronavirus spread in BD?


Weather alone will definitely not stop it, what people need to do is avoid panicking and going out of house without emergency reasons... just avoiding public places will reduce infection and keep avoidable deaths at a minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> Weather alone will definitely not stop it, what people need to do is avoid panicking and going out of house without emergency reasons... just avoiding public places will reduce infection and keep avoidable deaths at a minimum.



Yes but can warm dry weather like BD has now till start of May help stop the spread than if it was cold and dry like in China months ago?


----------



## The Ronin

Meanwhile Kangladeshis not giving damn about quarantine, fleeing from hospital and quarantine, hanging out with girlfriend, getting married after coming back from other countries, going on tour to Cox's Bazar, St. Martin etc while govt tried to stop the the spread by closing all educational institutes till 31st March, celebrating Mujib's birthday and watching fireworks in crowded place while hypocrite mullahs asking their stupid followers not to stop going in mosque because they are 100% saccha muslims, Hindus are washing their hands with cow urine.

People suffering from other diseases are dying without medical treatment because hospitals won't take them as they don't have kit to test corona virus while our ministers are saying everything is fine and they have enough preparation while ICDDR is struggling to deal with people coming from outside.












UKBengali said:


> Yes but can warm dry weather like BD has now till start of May help stop the spread than if it was cold and dry like in China months ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

03:46 PM, March 18, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:34 PM, March 18, 2020
*Bangladesh reports first coronavirus death*

https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-deadly-new-threat/news/1-dead-coronavirus-infection-1882474

Star Online Graphics




Star Online Graphics

Star Online Report

A Bangladeshi -- who tested positive for coronavirus infection -- has died, Prof Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director of Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said today.

The patient was over 70 years old, she said while talking to journalists during a press briefing at IEDCR.

The patient had multiple pre-existing complications like chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), high blood pressure, heart problems and diabetes, the director said, adding that he had heart stenting done previously.

The current number of coronavirus affected people in the country in 14, the director said. A total of 16 people have been kept in isolation while 42 are kept in institutionalised quarantine, she added.

IEDCR has tested samples from 49 people in the last 24 hours. So far the institution has tested 341 samples.

03:13 PM, March 18, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:13 PM, March 18, 2020

*Italy returnee fined Tk 50,000 for violating home quarantine conditions*

https://www.thedailystar.net/countr...-violating-home-quarantine-conditions-1882471






Star Online Report

A mobile court in Shariatpur has fined an Italy returnee with Tk 50,000 for not abiding by the government mandated self-quarantine of 14 days.

Police detained the man, aged around 30, in Naria upazila yesterday afternoon, after receiving information that he was roaming around freely on his motorcycle, said Hafizur Rahman, officer-in-charge of Naria Police Station.

Hours after the detention, Saiful Islam, assistant commissioner (land) of Naria, set up a mobile court and fined him Tk 50,000, the OC said.

The youth landed in Bangladesh from Italy on March 8, he added.

*25,000 perform 'Khatme Shifa' to fight coronavirus in Lakshmipur*
Saiful Islam Swapan, Lakshmipur

Published at 04:01 pm March 18th, 2020





At least 25000 Muslim worshippers perform a prayer named Khatme Shifa to fight the containment of the pandemic CoVid-19 at the Central Eidgah of Lakshmipur's Raipur on Wednesday, March 18, 2020 Dhaka Tribune


The whole area was flooded with thousands of Muslims, and the chanting of their sky-scraping prayers could be heard from miles ahead from the Fazr Waqt, locals say

At least 25,000 performed a prayer named Khatme Shifa or Ayat ash-Shifa (Six Quranic Verses of Healing) to fight the containment of the pandemic Covid-19 at the Central Eidgah of Lakshmipur's Raipur.

The khateeb (who delivers the sermon of prayer) of Chittagong's Andarkilla Shahi Jame Mosque Maolana Syed Md Anwar Hossain led the prayer, which was organised by Raipur's Haiderganj Syed Manjil, from early morning Wednesday to 7pm.

The whole area was flooded with thousands of devotees, and the chanting of their prayers could be heard all day long and from miles away, according to locals.

Raipur Police OC Tota Miah and a local police outpost In-charge Inspector Belayate Hossain said they did not know anything about the day-long prayer.

When contacted Syed Taher Zaberi, general secretary of the mosque, could not be reached for comment.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...atme-shifa-to-fight-coronavirus-in-lakshmipur


The whole area was flooded with thousands of devotees, and the chanting of their prayers could be heard all day long and from miles away, according to locals.

Raipur Police OC Tota Miah and a local police outpost In-charge Inspector Belayate Hossain said they did not know anything about the day-long prayer.

When contacted Syed Taher Zaberi, general secretary of the mosque, could not be reached for comment.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...atme-shifa-to-fight-coronavirus-in-lakshmipur


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> *25,000 perform 'Khatme Shifa' to fight coronavirus in Lakshmipur*
> Saiful Islam Swapan, Lakshmipur
> 
> Published at 04:01 pm March 18th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 25000 Muslim worshippers perform a prayer named Khatme Shifa to fight the containment of the pandemic CoVid-19 at the Central Eidgah of Lakshmipur's Raipur on Wednesday, March 18, 2020 Dhaka Tribune
> 
> 
> The whole area was flooded with thousands of Muslims, and the chanting of their sky-scraping prayers could be heard from miles ahead from the Fazr Waqt, locals say
> 
> At least 25,000 performed a prayer named Khatme Shifa or Ayat ash-Shifa (Six Quranic Verses of Healing) to fight the containment of the pandemic Covid-19 at the Central Eidgah of Lakshmipur's Raipur.
> 
> The khateeb (who delivers the sermon of prayer) of Chittagong's Andarkilla Shahi Jame Mosque Maolana Syed Md Anwar Hossain led the prayer, which was organised by Raipur's Haiderganj Syed Manjil, from early morning Wednesday to 7pm.
> 
> The whole area was flooded with thousands of devotees, and the chanting of their prayers could be heard all day long and from miles away, according to locals.
> 
> Raipur Police OC Tota Miah and a local police outpost In-charge Inspector Belayate Hossain said they did not know anything about the day-long prayer.
> 
> When contacted Syed Taher Zaberi, general secretary of the mosque, could not be reached for comment.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...atme-shifa-to-fight-coronavirus-in-lakshmipur
> 
> 
> The whole area was flooded with thousands of devotees, and the chanting of their prayers could be heard all day long and from miles away, according to locals.
> 
> Raipur Police OC Tota Miah and a local police outpost In-charge Inspector Belayate Hossain said they did not know anything about the day-long prayer.
> 
> When contacted Syed Taher Zaberi, general secretary of the mosque, could not be reached for comment.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...atme-shifa-to-fight-coronavirus-in-lakshmipur






Why has BD not banned mass gatherings yet?

Does BD like what it sees in Iran and Italy and wants to taste the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Passengers from Europe will be pushed back: Dhaka airport director*

https://tbsnews.net/economy/aviatio...l-be-pushed-back-dhaka-airport-director-56914

TBS Report
16 March, 2020, 11:20 am
Last modified: 16 March, 2020, 01:27 pm

The government banned flights carrying passengers from all European countries for two weeks 




All passengers coming from European countries will be pushed back after arrival here, said Dhaka's Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport Director AHM Touhid-ul Ahsan.

In a press briefing today, he also said, "We will send NOTAM to all airport authorities so that they do not allow someone to come to Bangladesh via any transit."

"Our immigration will check passengers' travel history thoroughly and will send back on same flight if anyone from Europe try to enter the country," the airport director added.

"A US-Bangla Airlines flight carrying some 44 passengers, including 34 Chinese and 10 Bangladeshis, arrived here from China. They had clearance certificates of being coronavirus-free," he added.

The airport director further said, "None of them have been found positive after screening at the airport. Yet we advised them to stay in home quarantine."

Earlier on March 14, the government suspended on arrival visas for all countries and banned flights carrying passengers from all European countries, except the United Kingdom, for two weeks in an effort to stop the spread of coronavirus.


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Yes but can warm dry weather like BD has now till start of May help stop the spread than if it was cold and dry like in China months ago?


It is hoped that will help stop the spread but we will have to wait and see... after Italy, now it’s UKs turn... ukraine isn’t reporting true numbers of infected but my city already has 47 and whole city has been shut down, Ukrainian currency tanked after strong performance throughout the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Why has BD not banned mass gatherings yet?
> 
> Does BD like what it sees in Iran and Italy and wants to taste the same?



As schools are closed so parents along with children are hitting Cox’s Bazar to celebrate the vacation.






চট্টগ্রাম বিভাগ জাতীয়
*করোনার ছুটিতে পর্যটকের ভিড় কক্সবাজার সমুদ্র সৈকতে (ভিডিও) *
 মার্চ ১৮, ২০২০বার্তা কক্ষ ০ Comments

*ডেস্ক রিপোর্ট

https://www.times-bd24.com/2020-03-18/national/19301/*

করোনা ভাইরাসের বিস্তার ঠেকাতে দেশের সব শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠান ৩১ মার্চ পর্যন্ত বন্ধ ঘোষণা করেছে সরকার। আর শিক্ষার্থীদের বাড়ির মধ্যে থাকাটা অভিভাবকদের নিশ্চিত করতে বলা হয়েছে। সব ধরণের জনসমাগম এড়িয়ে চলতে বলা হয়েছে।

কিন্তু পর্যটন স্পটগুলোতে দেখা যাচ্ছে ভিন্ন চিত্র। অভিভাবকরা সন্তানদের নিয়ে ভিড় করছেন সেখানে। দেশের দূর দূরান্ত থেকে আসছে পর্যটকরা। এছাড়া তরুণ পর্যটকদেরও সংখ্যা বাড়ছে।

কক্সবাজার, খাগড়াছড়ি, রাঙামাটি এবং বান্দরবনের পর্যটন স্পটগুলো ঘুরে দেখা গেছে, সেখানে পর্যটকদের ভিড় বাড়ছে। অনেকে দল বেঁধে আসছেন দেশের বিভিন্ন স্থান থেকে।

স্ত্রী ও সন্তাদের নিয়ে কক্সবাজার সৈকতে ঘুরতে আসা এমনই এক পর্যটক বলেন, আমরা এখানে এসেছি আল্লাহ রাব্বুল আলামীনের উপর বিশ্বাস রেখে, ভাইরাস একটি ক্ষুদ্র জীবাণু, যেটা আমরা দেখতে পাই না। যার বিরুদ্ধে কোন যুদ্ধ করে, অস্ত্র ধরে লাভ নেই।

সৈকতে ঘুরতে আসা আরেক মহিলা বলেন, ঢাকায় আরও বেশি মহামারি আকার ধারণ করেছে। এখানে থাকাটা আমার কাছে বেশি নিরাপদ মনে হচ্ছে। তার পাশে দাঁড়িয়ে থাকা এক পুরুষ জানান, প্রত্যেক পর্যটক যদি সচেতন থাকে তাহলে কোন সমস্যা নেই।

এদিকে সংশ্লিষ্টরা জানান, হোটেল, মোটেলে বুকিং কমলেও, তরুণ পর্যটকদের সংখ্যা কমছে না। স্থানীয়দের সংস্পর্শ বন্ধ করতেও কোন উদ্যোগ নেই। এছাড়া পর্যটন স্পটগুলোতেও নেয়া হয়নি কোন বাড়তি সতর্কতা।

এর আগে পাকিস্তানের করাচিতেও দেখা যায় একই চিত্র।

বিশ্বব্যাপী এই ভাইরাস মহামারি রূপ নিয়েছে। কিন্তু এখনো কোন ভ্যাকসিন বা প্রতিষেধক আবিষ্কার হয়নি। এ অবস্থায় এই মহামারি থেকে রক্ষা পাওয়ার একমাত্র উপায় হল প্রতিরোধ করা। এর জন্য নিজেদের সচেতনতার বিকল্প নেই।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> As schools are closed so parents along with children are hitting Cox’s Bazar to celebrate the vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> চট্টগ্রাম বিভাগ জাতীয়
> *করোনার ছুটিতে পর্যটকের ভিড় কক্সবাজার সমুদ্র সৈকতে (ভিডিও) *
> মার্চ ১৮, ২০২০বার্তা কক্ষ ০ Comments
> 
> *ডেস্ক রিপোর্ট
> 
> https://www.times-bd24.com/2020-03-18/national/19301/*
> 
> করোনা ভাইরাসের বিস্তার ঠেকাতে দেশের সব শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠান ৩১ মার্চ পর্যন্ত বন্ধ ঘোষণা করেছে সরকার। আর শিক্ষার্থীদের বাড়ির মধ্যে থাকাটা অভিভাবকদের নিশ্চিত করতে বলা হয়েছে। সব ধরণের জনসমাগম এড়িয়ে চলতে বলা হয়েছে।
> 
> কিন্তু পর্যটন স্পটগুলোতে দেখা যাচ্ছে ভিন্ন চিত্র। অভিভাবকরা সন্তানদের নিয়ে ভিড় করছেন সেখানে। দেশের দূর দূরান্ত থেকে আসছে পর্যটকরা। এছাড়া তরুণ পর্যটকদেরও সংখ্যা বাড়ছে।
> 
> কক্সবাজার, খাগড়াছড়ি, রাঙামাটি এবং বান্দরবনের পর্যটন স্পটগুলো ঘুরে দেখা গেছে, সেখানে পর্যটকদের ভিড় বাড়ছে। অনেকে দল বেঁধে আসছেন দেশের বিভিন্ন স্থান থেকে।
> 
> স্ত্রী ও সন্তাদের নিয়ে কক্সবাজার সৈকতে ঘুরতে আসা এমনই এক পর্যটক বলেন, আমরা এখানে এসেছি আল্লাহ রাব্বুল আলামীনের উপর বিশ্বাস রেখে, ভাইরাস একটি ক্ষুদ্র জীবাণু, যেটা আমরা দেখতে পাই না। যার বিরুদ্ধে কোন যুদ্ধ করে, অস্ত্র ধরে লাভ নেই।
> 
> সৈকতে ঘুরতে আসা আরেক মহিলা বলেন, ঢাকায় আরও বেশি মহামারি আকার ধারণ করেছে। এখানে থাকাটা আমার কাছে বেশি নিরাপদ মনে হচ্ছে। তার পাশে দাঁড়িয়ে থাকা এক পুরুষ জানান, প্রত্যেক পর্যটক যদি সচেতন থাকে তাহলে কোন সমস্যা নেই।
> 
> এদিকে সংশ্লিষ্টরা জানান, হোটেল, মোটেলে বুকিং কমলেও, তরুণ পর্যটকদের সংখ্যা কমছে না। স্থানীয়দের সংস্পর্শ বন্ধ করতেও কোন উদ্যোগ নেই। এছাড়া পর্যটন স্পটগুলোতেও নেয়া হয়নি কোন বাড়তি সতর্কতা।
> 
> এর আগে পাকিস্তানের করাচিতেও দেখা যায় একই চিত্র।
> 
> বিশ্বব্যাপী এই ভাইরাস মহামারি রূপ নিয়েছে। কিন্তু এখনো কোন ভ্যাকসিন বা প্রতিষেধক আবিষ্কার হয়নি। এ অবস্থায় এই মহামারি থেকে রক্ষা পাওয়ার একমাত্র উপায় হল প্রতিরোধ করা। এর জন্য নিজেদের সচেতনতার বিকল্প নেই।




BD government is made up of retards no less!


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> BD government is made up of retards no less!



It’s the people who are going. What government can do? Yes they can stop public gather at beaches!


----------



## UKBengali

Michael Corleone said:


> It is hoped that will help stop the spread but we will have to wait and see... after Italy, now it’s UKs turn... ukraine isn’t reporting true numbers of infected but my city already has 47 and whole city has been shut down, Ukrainian currency tanked after strong performance throughout the year




Australia is warm now and still the virus is spreading but it has much higher humidity than BD right now.

If we compare humidity between Sydney in Australia and Dhaka in BD right now we see that Sydney is at 70% and Dhaka is at 40% - that is a massive difference in humidity levels.

From what I have read viruses thrive in cold/dry and warm/humid conditions and so I am hoping that as BD will stay relatively low on humidity till the monsoon kicks in on late May/early June, then BD may be saved from the worst of this outbreak. Weather may save BD from itself looking at what is happening with mass gatherings in BD.



Black_cats said:


> It’s the people who are going. What government can do? Yes they can stop public gather at beaches!




Nationwide order for people to stay at home and then enforce using police as other countries are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Australia is warm now and still the virus is spreading but it has much higher humidity than BD right now.
> 
> If we compare humidity between Sydney in Australia and Dhaka in BD right now we see that Sydney is at 70% and Dhaka is at 40% - that is a massive difference in humidity levels.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read viruses thrive in cold/dry and warm/humid conditions and so I am hoping that as BD will stay relatively low on humidity till the monsoon kicks in on late May/early June, then BD may be saved from the worst of this outbreak. Weather may save BD from itself looking at what is happening with mass gatherings in BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide order for people to stay at home and then enforce using police as other countries are doing.



করোনাভাইরাস মোকাবেলায় ইউরোপের মতো লকডাউন করবে কি-না বাংলাদেশ এমন প্রশ্নের জবাবে ওবায়দুল কাদেরের উত্তর।







*Finally government has shown some sense!

Public gathering at Cox’s Bazar sea beach has been suspended. This includes Patenga Sea Beach as well.*

*কক্সবাজার সৈকতে লোকসমাগম নিষিদ্ধ*

নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক, কক্সবাজার
১৮ মার্চ ২০২০, ১৮:০৩
আপডেট: ১৮ মার্চ ২০২০, ১৮:০৬

টুরিস্ট পুলিশ কক্সবাজারের সহকারী পুলিশ সুপার ফখরুল ইসলাম প্রথম আলোকে বলেন, সমুদ্রসৈকতে ভ্রমণে আসা দেশি-বিদেশি পর্যটকদের সমাগম-জমায়েত এবং কোনো ধরনের কর্মসূচি পালনে নিষেধ করে প্রচারণা চালাচ্ছে টুরিস্ট পুলিশ। সন্ধ্যার আগেই সৈকত খালি করা হবে। কাল বৃহস্পতিবার সকাল থেকে হোটেল মোটেল খালি করা হবে। ওই দিন সকাল থেকে কাউকে সৈকত এলাকায় জড়ো হতে দেওয়া হবে না।

https://www.prothomalo.com/bangladesh/article/1645546/কক্সবাজার-সৈকতে-লোকসমাগম-নিষিদ্ধ

*If necessary, inter-district bus services to be shut down: Quader*

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=363824




File photo
DHAKA, March 18, 2020 (BSS) – Awami League General Secretary and Road
Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader today said if necessary, steps
will be taken to shut down the inter-district bus services aiming to contain
the spread of deadly coronavirus.

“Bus owners are frustrated as passengers have drastically declined…if
necessary, steps will be taken to shut down the inter-district bus services
to prevent the spread of coronavirus,” he said while addressing a press
briefing on contemporary affairs at the Secretariat here.

Replying to a question, Quader said: “The lives of people must be
protected from coronavirus. We will do everything necessary to this end. If
required, some areas of the country will be shut down.”

Terming the coronavirus as a deadly one, he said the strength of Bangalees
are stronger than the virus and “We hope that we would be able to defeat it
together.”

The AL general secretary said the government has decided that nobody would
be allowed holding meetings or rallies in the country due to coronavirus.

“We celebrated the inaugural function of Father of the Nation Bangabandhu
Sheikh Mujibur Rahman’s birth centenary celebration in a limited way. There
was supposed to be a huge gathering in Tongipara but the presence of people
was very limited. We will carefully tackle the coronavirus,” he added.

Noting that coronavirus is a common enemy, Quader urged all to be united to
fight the deadly virus, reaching above all the political thoughts.

As per the directives of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, he said, all
necessary medical equipment, including masks, medicines and kits, will be
supplied to hospitals.

Calling upon all not to do politics over coronavirus, the AL general
secretary said the World Health Organization (WHO) has given emphasis on test
and “we will follow the WHO’s guidelines”.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2838838226212020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

China decides to extend helping hands to Bangladesh.

On March 17, the Chinese Embassy informed relevant ministries of the Bangladeshi government that China has decided to donate emergency anti-epidemic medical supplies including a large number of test kits to our friendly Bangladeshi people. In curbing the epidemic, China has always been and will be the most reliable partner of Bangladesh.











*Coronavirus pandemic: Bangladesh reports first Covid-19 death; total cases 14*

*The patient, a 70-year-old man, also had diabetes and kidney problems.*

_



_


_Sahidul Hasan Khokon _

_Dhaka _
_March 18, 2020_
_UPDATED: March 18, 2020 17:25 IST _
_




Picture for representational purpose.

Bangladesh has reported its first Covid-19 related death. The patient was a 70-year-old man and died on Tuesday, officials said today.

Director of Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) Prof Meerjady Sabrina Flora revealed this information at a press briefing on Wednesday.

He said the 70-year-old man also had diabetes and kidney problems. He was kept at the Intensive Care Unit, Flora said. 

*Follow LIVE updates on coronavirus outbreak*

So far, 14 people in Bangladesh have tested positive for Covid-19, the disease caused by novel coronavirus. 

The first three Covid-19 cases in Bangladesh were reported on March 8.

Globally, more than 1.50 lakh people have tested positive for Covid-19 in more than 150 countries and over 7,500 have died so far.

www.indiatoday.in/amp/world/story/coronavirus-pandemic-bangladesh-reports-first-covid-19-death-total-cases-14-1657017-2020-03-18
_


----------



## Michael Corleone

UKBengali said:


> Australia is warm now and still the virus is spreading but it has much higher humidity than BD right now.
> 
> If we compare humidity between Sydney in Australia and Dhaka in BD right now we see that Sydney is at 70% and Dhaka is at 40% - that is a massive difference in humidity levels.
> 
> From what I have read viruses thrive in cold/dry and warm/humid conditions and so I am hoping that as BD will stay relatively low on humidity till the monsoon kicks in on late May/early June, then BD may be saved from the worst of this outbreak. Weather may save BD from itself looking at what is happening with mass gatherings in BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide order for people to stay at home and then enforce using police as other countries are doing.


man this country's people can **** themselves... people are given holiday for vacation in cox's bazar? ffs


----------



## halupridol

Any BD docs here??

Any BD docs here??


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Sheik Hasina's authoritarian and incompetent regime hiding it...
> 
> *No Hospital is admitting patient with pneumonia in Bangladesh, Government says they dont have the capacity to check Corona Virus
> Sad News coming out from social media,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2639706242818585


shithole country whinning about birthday for a dead fucking dog instead of preparing for deadly virus.



LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Corona Panic: A tragic death in medical negligence in Dhaka Medical College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHAKA: A woman died on Saturday afternoon at Dhaka Medical College Hospital. According to doctors, he died of gastrointestinal complications. And *the family claims she died of coronavirus panic and neglect of doctors.*
> 
> Najma Amin, 25, was a graduate student at the University of Regina in Saskatchewan, Canada. He returned to Dhaka on March 7 and complained of abdominal pain.
> 
> Family members said Nazma was unable to eat. He had nausea or severe pain in his stomach at every meal. He was taken to a hospital in Mohammadpur near his house on March 7 due to unbearable pain.
> 
> Noting that the ICU (Incentive Care Unit) could not find a hospital where the bed was empty, Najma's father Amin Ullah said, "It is said from the hospital that he needs to be taken to the ICU quickly. Then many nights. '
> 
> *Nazma was later taken to DMC Hospital. When she was admitted to a ward and given saline, oxygen, and medicines, she felt somewhat healthy. Amin Ullah said, "Her pain was also reduced somewhat."*
> 
> At eight in the morning, the nurses shift. At half past 11, one of the new nurses wants to know what happened to Nazma? Amin Ullah mentioned the problem, saying that his daughter was recently from Canada.
> 
> *This information is only for najma. Referring to Canada, the nurse starts shouting, 'She's from Canada! He has a fever too! 'They went to the doctor and told him that he was infected with coronavirus.*
> 
> *Then the chaos spread throughout the ward. No one else came to Nazma. All the doctors and nurses left the ward.*
> 
> *The family complained that Nazma had died in the last few hours of negligence by doctors and nurses on suspicion of coronavirus death.*
> 
> *There is no necessary preparation for coronavirus at DMC Hospital. Neither testing equipment nor medical personnel have protective measures. So they refused to go to the patient.*
> 
> We went to this ward and talked to some of the staff there.
> 
> One ward boy said, 'When everyone heard that there were coronavirus patients in the ward, everyone was shocked. I was there too. I felt like the end of my life had come. What if I become infected with this patient and I infect my family members? '
> 
> A nurse said, 'Look, everyone has their own fear of life. Nurses have that fear too. '
> 
> Professor of Surgery, under the supervision of Nazma. ABM Jamal said, "When the girl came from Canada, the panic spread in the ward." He added that the situation was normalized very soon.
> 
> DMC Hospital Director Brigadier General AKM Nasir Uddin said, "*The staff has no protective measures.* They were concerned that they had to stay in contact with a coronavirus patient for a long time. '
> 
> "We have had to ask representatives from the IEDCR to check if they have coronavirus," he added, adding that they have done this on an urgent basis with utmost sincerity.
> 
> After examination the *Nazma is not coronavirus*. However, her physical condition deteriorated due to lack of surveillance for a long time.
> 
> About 12:30 pm, a doctor went to Nazma after wearing gloves and a mask. He had a syringe filled with antibiotics. It's too late then. Najma died shortly after the antibiotic was poured into the body.
> 
> Dr. ABM Jamal said, "We suspect she had a hole in her heart. That is, her intestines were cracked somewhere. When she was admitted, a lot of fluid was released from her body. '
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/bangla/শীর্ষ-খবর/করোনা-আতঙ্ক-ঢামেকে-বিনা-চিকিৎসায়-একটি-মর্মান্তিক-মৃত্যু-139258


no preparation like zero accoutability. bd will face lot worse scenario then Iran. and bd doctors and nurses will run away when patient shows up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

halupridol said:


> Any BD docs here??
> 
> Any BD docs here??



@Homo Sapiens is a Doctor


----------



## UKBengali

mmr said:


> shithole country whinning about birthday for a dead fucking dog instead of preparing for deadly virus.
> 
> 
> no preparation like zero accoutability. bd will face lot worse scenario then Iran. and bd doctors and nurses will run away when patient shows up.



BD will have warm and dry conditions for at least the next two months - that may save it.



halupridol said:


> Any BD docs here??
> 
> Any BD docs here??



@Avicenna


----------



## Nilgiri

halupridol said:


> Any BD docs here??
> 
> Any BD docs here??



Nope. Have you seen the yearly medical refugee crisis that comes india's way from BD in a normal year? Theres literally no such thing as an actual BD doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

halupridol said:


> Any BD docs here??
> 
> Any BD docs here??


yes they are celebrating dead dog's birthday.


Nilgiri said:


> Nope. Have you seen the yearly medical refugee crisis that comes india's way from BD in a normal year? Theres literally no such thing as an actual BD doctor.


most unprofessional medical crew u can find in bangla land. i heard they are not even touching any one who cough and asking patints to leave when you show up in hospital.


https://www.prothomalo.com/banglade...6KZUk8bx-aX2qSnpJGtmfJxvhFFG9-ULYTX5zYVPVvxmY



UKBengali said:


> BD will have warm and dry conditions for at least the next two months - that may save it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Avicenna


lmao....ya sure. Warm and dry condition wtf. Dont worry chatra leaguge will save bd ppl ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

mmr said:


> lmao....ya sure. Warm and dry condition wtf. Dont worry chatra leaguge will save bd ppl ha ha ha.




Dude, you ok or are you feeling unwell maybe?

The information that I have read is that viruses thrive in cold/dry and warm/humid conditions. Warm and dry they do not like. BD for the next two months will have warm and dry conditions and so it may be saved from the outbreaks that we have seen in countries with conditions that are ideal for the virus to thrive in.

When you have done zero research and are obviously not qualified to comment, please keep your trap shut!


----------



## mmr

UKBengali said:


> Dude, you ok or are you feeling unwell maybe?
> 
> The information that I have read is that viruses thrive in cold/dry and warm/humid conditions. Warm and dry they do not like. BD for the next two months will have warm and dry conditions and so it may be saved from the outbreaks that we have seen in countries with conditions that are ideal for the virus to thrive in.
> 
> When you have done zero research and are obviously not qualified to comment, please keep your trap shut!


 No weather will save shit hole bd cause we have a government who is celebrating some dog's birthday. Bd will have worst out come then any where else. Let alone there are no testing kits... no protection gears.... no plan for this virus. No contingency plan absolutely failure. 

Government has zero preparation. Within few weeks thousands will die. This virus is extremely contagious and worse we seen since Spanish flu 100 years ago. But ya as i was saying chetona and charta league will save bd. O ya warm and dry weather too lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> BD will have warm and dry conditions for at least the next two months - that may save it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Avicenna



We don't know.

The US is woefully unprepared at the federal level.

Local authorities are variable in terms of their preparation.

Where I am there are no confirmed cases but IMO we are UNDERTESTING.

I do know family members who are taking care of positive patients elsewhere in the US.

Don't count on higher temps slowing things down.

Right now the best thing is to* socially distance and assume you have it in order to slow the spread.
*
Also, younger people need to take this seriously and buy in to the social distancing.

I work on the front lines and we have already had suspected cases but nothing confirmed as of yet.

This will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

mmr said:


> No weather will save shit hole bd cause we have a government who is celebrating some dog's birthday. Bd will have worst out come then any where else. Let alone there are no testing kits... no protection gears.... no plan for this virus. No contingency plan absolutely failure.
> 
> Government has zero preparation. Within few weeks thousands will die. This virus is extremely contagious and worse we seen since Spanish flu 100 years ago. But ya as i was saying chetona and charta league will save bd. O ya warm and dry weather too lol.



You are stupid. Ignored.


----------



## mmr

UKBengali said:


> You are stupid. Ignored.


Weather wont help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> We don't know.
> 
> The US is woefully unprepared at the federal level.
> 
> Local authorities are variable in terms of their preparation.
> 
> Where I am there are no confirmed cases but IMO we are UNDERTESTING.
> 
> I do know family members who are taking care of positive patients elsewhere in the US.
> 
> Don't count on higher temps slowing things down.
> 
> Right now the best thing is to* socially distance and assume you have it in order to slow the spread.
> *
> Also, younger people need to take this seriously and buy in to the social distancing.
> 
> I work on the front lines and we have already had suspected cases but nothing confirmed as of yet.
> 
> This will change.
> 
> Also @Nilgiri F=CK YOU.





We know that warmer temperatures by themselves do not slow down the rate of spreading of the virus as Australia is still warm and it has spread like wildfire.

BD has both warm and dry conditions(Australia is very humid) for next two months and I have read that is the precise conditions that viruses do not like - let us hope this is right as BD is full of retards that have mass 25,000 people congregations and families packing beaches while the government just lets them!

Looks like the only thing that may save BD now is the weather as the country and people are acting like this pandemic does not exist!


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> We know that warmer temperatures by themselves do not slow down the rate of spreading of the virus as Australia is still warm and it has spread like wildfire.
> 
> BD has both warm and dry conditions(Australia is very humid) for next two months and I have read that is the precise conditions that viruses do not like - let us hope this is right as BD is full of retards that have mass 25,000 people congregations and families packing beaches while the government just lets them!
> 
> Looks like the only thing that may save BD now is the weather as the country and people are acting like this pandemic does not exist!



Listen don't count on the weather.

The best thing people can do is to stay away from each other, wash hands, dont touch face etc...

Temp and humidity may degrade the envelope theoretically but we don't know by how much or if it all.

Assume the worst with this.

Most people are morons unfortunately.

Also, be careful in the UK, they seem to be going the herd immunity route.


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Listen don't count on the weather.
> 
> The best thing people can do is to stay away from each other, wash hands, dont touch face etc...
> 
> Temp and humidity may degrade the envelope theoretically but we don't know by how much or if it all.
> 
> Assume the worst with this.
> 
> Most people are morons unfortunately.
> 
> Also, be careful in the UK, they seem to be going the herd immunity route.




As for UK, the death rate has gone over 100 and it is going up exponentially and finally the government is taking some serious action.

Schools will be closed from this Friday for an indeterminate time and they may even "lock-down" the capital London as that seems to be the epicentre of the outbreak.

Government already advising people to wash hands, don't touch face and avoid public places like bars, restaurants and cinemas. A lot of these places decided to close anyway as they have lost all their customers. Roads are not busy during rush hour as a lot of people are either stopped working or working from home.

The "herd immunity" approach has been abandoned after a computer simulation said 250,000 will die and overwhelm the health service.

I think the plan now is to suppress it and wait it out till a vaccine is developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> As for UK, the death rate has gone over 100 and it is going up exponentially and finally the government is taking some serious action.
> 
> Schools will be closed from this Friday for an indeterminate time and they may even "lock-down" the capital London as that seems to be the epicentre of the outbreak.
> 
> Government already advising people to wash hands, don't touch face and avoid public places like bars, restaurants and cinemas. A lot of these places decided to close anyway as they have lost all their customers. Roads are not busy during rush hour as a lot of people are either stopped working or working from home.
> 
> The "herd immunity" approach has been abandoned after a computer simulation said 250,000 will die and overwhelm the health service.
> 
> I think the plan now is to suppress it and wait it out till a vaccine is developed.



Stay safe inshAllah bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Stay safe inshAllah bro.



And you too.

Has that Orange Orangutan finally decided to treat
Corona as the deadly threat it is?


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> And you too.
> 
> Has that Orange-Utan finally decided to treat
> Corona as the deadly threat it is?



He is such a putz and has been exposed as such.

Now trying to change his tune but too little too late.


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Michael Corleone said:


> Dude, they specifically mentioned not to come to the hospital with the disease, it will infect others... call in hotlines and they’ll come for you. 2k in quarantine. 10 in isolation, 3 recovered
> What more do you want?


What more do I want? probably a little care, treatment, sincerity from the regime government! It too much to ask from a authoritative government, I guess. 
They aren't taking any call. If someone contact them they say they don't have testing ability as they only test patients who came from abroad.


Wow. So unprofessional. She definitely died of gastrointestinal complication which is completely seperate from coronavirus pathology (respiratory system)
But the doctors need to have their license revoked for such carelessness[/QUOTE said:


> The news says Family of the patients said she died from corona virus, I will take their words over Hasina's authoritative regime.


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Sheik Hasina's authoritarian and incompetent regime hiding it...
> 
> *No Hospital is admitting patient with pneumonia in Bangladesh, Government says they dont have the capacity to check Corona Virus
> Sad News coming out from social media,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2639706242818585



Authorative regime of Hasina's cyber unit took down the facebook post after it went viral on facebook. Here is the original copied version

আমার অত্যন্ত কাছের বান্ধবী এর বাবা আজ সকালে ইন্তেকাল করেছেন।
আঙ্কেলের নিউমোনিয়া নিয়ে হসপিটালে ভর্তি করাতে গেলে সব বেসরকারী তাকে ফিরিয়ে দেয় (কারণ তারা ধারণা করছিলো আঙ্কেলে করোনা ইন্ফেক্টেড এবং তা পরীক্ষা করার মত কোন টেস্ট কিট কোন হাসপাতালে নেই। এ ধরনের রোগীর কাছে যাওয়ার মত যথেষ্ট প্রটেকশনও সরকারের কাছ থেকে তারা পায়নি) এবং সরকার অনুমোদিত করোনা রোগীদের জন্য হসপিটাল গুলো আইইডিসিআর এর টেস্ট রিপোর্ট ছাড়া ভর্তি করবেনা বলে জানায়। অসহায়ের মত এম্বুলেন্সে করে রাস্তায় বসে থেকে বাসায় নিয়ে গেলে এর মধ্যে আঙ্কেলের শারিরীক অবস্থার আরও অবনতি হয়। আঙ্কেলের তখন আইসিইউ সাপোর্টের ইমিডিয়েট দরকার ছিল।নোশিনের বড় বোন ও দুলাভাই নিজেরা ডাক্তার হওয়া সত্বেও কোন প্রকার সাহায্য পাননি। এর মাঝে আইইডিসিআর এর সাথে অসংখ্যবার যোগাযোগ করার চেষ্টা করা হলেও কোন রেসপন্স পাওয়া যাচ্ছিল না কারণ প্রবাসী বাংলাদেশীদের সংস্পর্শে আসেনি এমন করো সেম্পল তারা টেস্ট করছিলো না। দেশের বাইরে থেকে যারা এসেছে তাদের টেস্ট করতেই তারা হিমশিম খাচ্ছে।
আমার হাজবেন্ডের দুলাভাই (শিমুল ভাইয়া) অনেক চেষ্টার পর আইইডিসিআর এর সাথে যোগাযোগ করে সেম্পল নেওয়ার ব্যবস্থা করেন গতকাল দুপুরে। এরই মধ্যে আঙ্কেলের অবস্থা আরও খারাপ হয়ে যায়। আজ ভোর ৫:৩০ এর দিকে নোশিনের কল পাই, পাগলের মত কাঁদছিল আর বলছিল আজ একটা টেস্ট রিপোর্টর জন্য আমার বাবা মারা যাচ্ছে। অসহায়ের মত শোনা ছাড়া আর কিছুই আমার করার ছিল না। শিমুল ভাইয়া আপ্রান চেষ্টা করে আজ দুপুরের মধ্যে রিপোর্ট পাওয়ার জন্য অনুরোধ করে কিন্তু তার আগেই সব শেষ।
এখন আমরা সেই রিপোর্টের আশায় বসে আছি যেন বিনা চিকিৎসায় মারা গেলেও মৃত্যু পরবর্তী পথটা যেন আর কঠিন না হয়।
করোনা নাকি তার আতঙ্ক আঙ্কেলের মৃত্যুর জন্য দায়ী এখন সেটারই জানার অপেক্ষা।

Google translate

My very close girlfriend's father passed away this morning.
When he was admitted to the hospital with Uncle's pneumonia, all the privateers returned him (because they were convinced that Uncle Corona was infected and no test kit was in the hospital. He did not get enough protection from the government to go to such a patient) and the government did not approve. Hospitals for patients will not be admitted without IEDCR test report. Uncle's ambulance, taken from the street to the house, leads to a further decline in Uncle's physical condition. Uncle needed ICU support then Immidate. Noshin's older sister and daughter-in-law did not get any help despite being a doctor themselves. In the meantime, many attempts were made to contact the IEDCR, but no response was available as they were not testing the sample which was not contacted by the expatriate Bangladeshis. They are trying to test those who have come from outside the country.
After a lot of effort, my brother-in-law Dulabhai (Shimul Bhaiya) contacted the IEDCR and arranged for a sample to be taken at noon yesterday. In the meantime Uncle's condition worsens. Today, around 8am, Noshin's call was received, weeping like crazy and saying that my father was dying for a test report today. I had nothing to do except to sound helpless. Shimul bhaiya apran tries to get the report by noon today but before that all is over.
Now we are sitting in the hope of reporting that if we die without treatment, the path to death will not be difficult.
Whether or not Corona is responsible for Uncle's death is just waiting to be known.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

*Has the ability to cope with Corona, nothing to worry about: PM*





*Stating that Bangladesh has adequate capacity to deal with coronavirus, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said that there is nothing to worry about.*

The Prime Minister said this while inaugurating an International Women's Day event at Osmani Memorial Auditorium in the capital on Sunday.

*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said, "Insha Allah, we have sufficient capacity (to fight coronavirus) and we will take appropriate measures." There is nothing to worry about. '*

The Prime Minister also said that the government was monitoring the situation for 24 hours. Wherever problems arise, appropriate action will be taken immediately. However, all must be clean and adhere to the directives of the Ministry of Health.

Sheikh Hasina said, “The Ministry of Health is giving coronavirus guidance every day. I would urge all to adhere to those instructions. '

Calling for awareness among all about coronavirus, the Prime Minister said that due to coronavirus, various countries around the world are going through economic problems.

The first virus was detected in Wuhan, China, in late December. As of Saturday, coronavirus infection has spread in 12 countries and regions. Millions of people have been affected. About three and a half thousand people died.

In less than two-and-a-half months, Bangladesh has been identified in half of the world's infections, but Bangladesh is out of the list. The government's Institute of Pathology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said six samples were tested in the country. No one has been identified yet. 4 people are in isolation and quarantine in different hospitals. Some of them came from the affected countries.
https://www.prothomalo.com/bangladesh/article/1643706/করোনা-মোকাবিলার-সক্ষমতা-আছে-উদ্বেগের-কিছু-নেই


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Authorative regime of Hasina's cyber unit took down the facebook post after it went viral on facebook. Here is the original copied version
> 
> আমার অত্যন্ত কাছের বান্ধবী এর বাবা আজ সকালে ইন্তেকাল করেছেন।
> আঙ্কেলের নিউমোনিয়া নিয়ে হসপিটালে ভর্তি করাতে গেলে সব বেসরকারী তাকে ফিরিয়ে দেয় (কারণ তারা ধারণা করছিলো আঙ্কেলে করোনা ইন্ফেক্টেড এবং তা পরীক্ষা করার মত কোন টেস্ট কিট কোন হাসপাতালে নেই। এ ধরনের রোগীর কাছে যাওয়ার মত যথেষ্ট প্রটেকশনও সরকারের কাছ থেকে তারা পায়নি) এবং সরকার অনুমোদিত করোনা রোগীদের জন্য হসপিটাল গুলো আইইডিসিআর এর টেস্ট রিপোর্ট ছাড়া ভর্তি করবেনা বলে জানায়। অসহায়ের মত এম্বুলেন্সে করে রাস্তায় বসে থেকে বাসায় নিয়ে গেলে এর মধ্যে আঙ্কেলের শারিরীক অবস্থার আরও অবনতি হয়। আঙ্কেলের তখন আইসিইউ সাপোর্টের ইমিডিয়েট দরকার ছিল।নোশিনের বড় বোন ও দুলাভাই নিজেরা ডাক্তার হওয়া সত্বেও কোন প্রকার সাহায্য পাননি। এর মাঝে আইইডিসিআর এর সাথে অসংখ্যবার যোগাযোগ করার চেষ্টা করা হলেও কোন রেসপন্স পাওয়া যাচ্ছিল না কারণ প্রবাসী বাংলাদেশীদের সংস্পর্শে আসেনি এমন করো সেম্পল তারা টেস্ট করছিলো না। দেশের বাইরে থেকে যারা এসেছে তাদের টেস্ট করতেই তারা হিমশিম খাচ্ছে।
> আমার হাজবেন্ডের দুলাভাই (শিমুল ভাইয়া) অনেক চেষ্টার পর আইইডিসিআর এর সাথে যোগাযোগ করে সেম্পল নেওয়ার ব্যবস্থা করেন গতকাল দুপুরে। এরই মধ্যে আঙ্কেলের অবস্থা আরও খারাপ হয়ে যায়। আজ ভোর ৫:৩০ এর দিকে নোশিনের কল পাই, পাগলের মত কাঁদছিল আর বলছিল আজ একটা টেস্ট রিপোর্টর জন্য আমার বাবা মারা যাচ্ছে। অসহায়ের মত শোনা ছাড়া আর কিছুই আমার করার ছিল না। শিমুল ভাইয়া আপ্রান চেষ্টা করে আজ দুপুরের মধ্যে রিপোর্ট পাওয়ার জন্য অনুরোধ করে কিন্তু তার আগেই সব শেষ।
> এখন আমরা সেই রিপোর্টের আশায় বসে আছি যেন বিনা চিকিৎসায় মারা গেলেও মৃত্যু পরবর্তী পথটা যেন আর কঠিন না হয়।
> করোনা নাকি তার আতঙ্ক আঙ্কেলের মৃত্যুর জন্য দায়ী এখন সেটারই জানার অপেক্ষা।
> 
> Google translate
> 
> My very close girlfriend's father passed away this morning.
> When he was admitted to the hospital with Uncle's pneumonia, all the privateers returned him (because they were convinced that Uncle Corona was infected and no test kit was in the hospital. He did not get enough protection from the government to go to such a patient) and the government did not approve. Hospitals for patients will not be admitted without IEDCR test report. Uncle's ambulance, taken from the street to the house, leads to a further decline in Uncle's physical condition. Uncle needed ICU support then Immidate. Noshin's older sister and daughter-in-law did not get any help despite being a doctor themselves. In the meantime, many attempts were made to contact the IEDCR, but no response was available as they were not testing the sample which was not contacted by the expatriate Bangladeshis. They are trying to test those who have come from outside the country.
> After a lot of effort, my brother-in-law Dulabhai (Shimul Bhaiya) contacted the IEDCR and arranged for a sample to be taken at noon yesterday. In the meantime Uncle's condition worsens. Today, around 8am, Noshin's call was received, weeping like crazy and saying that my father was dying for a test report today. I had nothing to do except to sound helpless. Shimul bhaiya apran tries to get the report by noon today but before that all is over.
> Now we are sitting in the hope of reporting that if we die without treatment, the path to death will not be difficult.
> Whether or not Corona is responsible for Uncle's death is just waiting to be known.


Hasina the fucking cunt. let us make toilet on her daddy's face to show respect and celebrate fucking dog's birthday.



LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> *Has the ability to cope with Corona, nothing to worry about: PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stating that Bangladesh has adequate capacity to deal with coronavirus, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said that there is nothing to worry about.*
> 
> The Prime Minister said this while inaugurating an International Women's Day event at Osmani Memorial Auditorium in the capital on Sunday.
> 
> *Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said, "Insha Allah, we have sufficient capacity (to fight coronavirus) and we will take appropriate measures." There is nothing to worry about. '*
> 
> The Prime Minister also said that the government was monitoring the situation for 24 hours. Wherever problems arise, appropriate action will be taken immediately. However, all must be clean and adhere to the directives of the Ministry of Health.
> 
> Sheikh Hasina said, “The Ministry of Health is giving coronavirus guidance every day. I would urge all to adhere to those instructions. '
> 
> Calling for awareness among all about coronavirus, the Prime Minister said that due to coronavirus, various countries around the world are going through economic problems.
> 
> The first virus was detected in Wuhan, China, in late December. As of Saturday, coronavirus infection has spread in 12 countries and regions. Millions of people have been affected. About three and a half thousand people died.
> 
> In less than two-and-a-half months, Bangladesh has been identified in half of the world's infections, but Bangladesh is out of the list. The government's Institute of Pathology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said six samples were tested in the country. No one has been identified yet. 4 people are in isolation and quarantine in different hospitals. Some of them came from the affected countries.
> https://www.prothomalo.com/bangladesh/article/1643706/করোনা-মোকাবিলার-সক্ষমতা-আছে-উদ্বেগের-কিছু-নেই


Cunt talk too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

*Bangladesh has taken all preparations to prevent the risk of Corona virus*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has given urgent directives at a special meeting to prevent the new corona virus (20-NCOV). She made this special meeting at her office after the regular meeting of the Cabinet on February 8, with 20 ministers and officials. After the meeting, Cabinet Secretary Khandaker Anwarul Islam briefed the journalists. There, she said, the Prime Minister has instructed that somehow the Corona virus should be prevented.

The government's National Institute of Pathology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) says 5 samples have been tested so far. However, no coronary virus was found in any of them. As a result, Bangladesh is free from this new Corona virus. Although they still say the new coronary virus test method is limited in the country. Nevertheless, *Bangladesh has all the preparations to prevent* COVID-19. Of course, this is raising concerns again on Sunday (February 8th) when news of a migrant Bangladeshi being infected with the virus for the first time in Singapore.

The Health Department says some systems have been developed to get the results of the Corona test faster, and they will arrive in Bangladesh soon. Many officials, who are unwilling to give the name of the health department, say that two to three countries in the developed world who have figured out laboratory test procedures will be coming to our country within a few days. Then the test results will not be sent anywhere else to be completely sure. We are sure that the World Health Organization will comply. Because, our lab is recognized by the World Health Organization. The official claimed that Bangladesh had informed the World Health Organization of some requirements for the Rapid Test. But they have not yet arrived in the country. I will get them in the next few days.

*On the question of whether Bangladesh is ready to face the risk of coronas, Director General of the Department of Health Dr. "I think we are ready," Abul Kalam Azad told the Bangla Tribune. *Because, the corona virus will be like China in Bangladesh. All countries on earth are now preparing. They have 'sealed' areas that are at risk in China. Although they had a shortage of preparations in the beginning, it is now strong. Those who are at risk or under attack in China cannot get out. At the same time, when people are going to other countries all over the world, they are getting screened there before they leave the country, but there is also protection. *Again, if anyone wants to come to Bangladesh in such a situation (after being attacked), then we have a strategy to identify them.*

He said if anyone looks suspicious, he will be kept in quarantine. *The test will be done if needed, as it is now. If someone is infected then the disease will not be spread. That is why we have all kinds of capability and readiness.*

*The IEDCR, on the other hand, says there is nothing to worry about Corona.* There are many types of accounting. So there is no need to go to the doctor if there is fever, cough or cough. IEDCR director Dr. Mirzadi Sabrina Flora said many returning from China are concerned about the possibility of the Corona virus infection. They are going to different hospitals for diagnosis. But the fact is, not all provinces of China have been infected with the Corona virus at the same time. There is nothing to worry about if the concerned passengers arrive the day before the Corona virus is infected from other parts of China, including Wuhan. If it has been 5 days since coming from there, then there is nothing to worry about. If any signs are seen of anyone before they arrive from China, they will only need to contact the IEDCR hotline.

"We hope the Corona virus won't spread in Bangladesh," she said. *If there are too many cases, there will be no need for further examination. Because it's a common flu.* There is no special treatment. And its testing methods are not only available in Bangladesh, but around the world.

IEDCR Chief Scientific Officer Dr. ASM Alamgir said that after collecting samples for corona detection, the results have to wait for 4 hours. And after a few days, all kinds of Rapid Test facilities will be coming to the country. The results of the sample test will be known within 24 hours, not just for 1 hour.

*She told the Bangla Tribune, "We have enough re-agents to detect the new corona virus."*

*https://www.banglatribune.com/others/news/608651/করোনা-ভাইরাসের-ঝুঁকি-প্রতিরোধে-সব-প্রস্তুতি-নিয়েছে*


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> *Bangladesh has taken all preparations to prevent the risk of Corona virus*
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has given urgent directives at a special meeting to prevent the new corona virus (20-NCOV). She made this special meeting at her office after the regular meeting of the Cabinet on February 8, with 20 ministers and officials. After the meeting, Cabinet Secretary Khandaker Anwarul Islam briefed the journalists. There, she said, the Prime Minister has instructed that somehow the Corona virus should be prevented.
> 
> The government's National Institute of Pathology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) says 5 samples have been tested so far. However, no coronary virus was found in any of them. As a result, Bangladesh is free from this new Corona virus. Although they still say the new coronary virus test method is limited in the country. Nevertheless, *Bangladesh has all the preparations to prevent* COVID-19. Of course, this is raising concerns again on Sunday (February 8th) when news of a migrant Bangladeshi being infected with the virus for the first time in Singapore.
> 
> The Health Department says some systems have been developed to get the results of the Corona test faster, and they will arrive in Bangladesh soon. Many officials, who are unwilling to give the name of the health department, say that two to three countries in the developed world who have figured out laboratory test procedures will be coming to our country within a few days. Then the test results will not be sent anywhere else to be completely sure. We are sure that the World Health Organization will comply. Because, our lab is recognized by the World Health Organization. The official claimed that Bangladesh had informed the World Health Organization of some requirements for the Rapid Test. But they have not yet arrived in the country. I will get them in the next few days.
> 
> *On the question of whether Bangladesh is ready to face the risk of coronas, Director General of the Department of Health Dr. "I think we are ready," Abul Kalam Azad told the Bangla Tribune. *Because, the corona virus will be like China in Bangladesh. All countries on earth are now preparing. They have 'sealed' areas that are at risk in China. Although they had a shortage of preparations in the beginning, it is now strong. Those who are at risk or under attack in China cannot get out. At the same time, when people are going to other countries all over the world, they are getting screened there before they leave the country, but there is also protection. *Again, if anyone wants to come to Bangladesh in such a situation (after being attacked), then we have a strategy to identify them.*
> 
> He said if anyone looks suspicious, he will be kept in quarantine. *The test will be done if needed, as it is now. If someone is infected then the disease will not be spread. That is why we have all kinds of capability and readiness.*
> 
> *The IEDCR, on the other hand, says there is nothing to worry about Corona.* There are many types of accounting. So there is no need to go to the doctor if there is fever, cough or cough. IEDCR director Dr. Mirzadi Sabrina Flora said many returning from China are concerned about the possibility of the Corona virus infection. They are going to different hospitals for diagnosis. But the fact is, not all provinces of China have been infected with the Corona virus at the same time. There is nothing to worry about if the concerned passengers arrive the day before the Corona virus is infected from other parts of China, including Wuhan. If it has been 5 days since coming from there, then there is nothing to worry about. If any signs are seen of anyone before they arrive from China, they will only need to contact the IEDCR hotline.
> 
> "We hope the Corona virus won't spread in Bangladesh," she said. *If there are too many cases, there will be no need for further examination. Because it's a common flu.* There is no special treatment. And its testing methods are not only available in Bangladesh, but around the world.
> 
> IEDCR Chief Scientific Officer Dr. ASM Alamgir said that after collecting samples for corona detection, the results have to wait for 4 hours. And after a few days, all kinds of Rapid Test facilities will be coming to the country. The results of the sample test will be known within 24 hours, not just for 1 hour.
> 
> *She told the Bangla Tribune, "We have enough re-agents to detect the new corona virus."*
> 
> *https://www.banglatribune.com/others/news/608651/করোনা-ভাইরাসের-ঝুঁকি-প্রতিরোধে-সব-প্রস্তুতি-নিয়েছে*



That was Feb 10. More then 39 days ago. wtf.


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

*We are ready, even if corona come they is nothing to worry about *




Dhaka:*Health and Family Welfare Minister Zahid Malek has said that there is nothing to fear if the corona virus come in Bangladesh. We are already doing all sorts of preparations.*

The Health Minister said this after the inter-ministerial meeting titled 'Health sector initiatives on Corona virus and latest situation in Dengue' in the Secretariat on Tuesday (March 7th).
The health minister said the Corona virus has spread to more than 4 countries in the world. Beginning in China, there were about 3,000 people affected and nearly three thousand dead. Already spread to many countries. People from various European Union countries, South Korea, Iran and Italy have been infected with the corona virus.
'We think the corona virus has come to the country around us. Can't say for sure that Bangladesh will not come. *We are almost always ready, and the preparation is increasing.* *Even though the Corona virus come, there is nothing to fear. We are already doing all sorts of preparations. We have discussions with the Prime Minister all the time, we have informed him about all the issues and have taken action.*
Regarding the preparations to prevent the spread of the Corona virus through those coming from overseas, the *Health Minister said, "We have instructed that - if anyone comes from any country, especially all the countries or areas most affected, he will be screened and he will be in self quarantine." In Dhaka city, we have isolation ward on top floor of hospitals in each district.*
“Kuwait-Friendly Hospital and Breastfeeding Hospital are being prepared specially in Dhaka. An ICU of 20 beds is being done at the Breastfeeding Hospital, where the critical patient will be kept. The National Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) will collect patient samples and report them quickly.
Regarding the preparations for preventing coronas outside Dhaka, the minister said that there will be ICU in district level hospitals and medical college hospitals, there will be trained people. God forbid, if the patient is more visible then we have marked schools, colleges, community centers outside the hospital to keep the victims. The local committees will keep them fixed.
*Regarding the training of the doctors and nurses of the hospital, the minister said, I have arranged to provide enough gowns, masks, gloves for them and I am collecting them regularly and giving them to all hospitals.*
Director General of the Department of Health Abul Kalam Azad said, *"We trained primarily in every institution and brought civil surgeons."* I have been training every day at a video conference to train at the local level. *When a catastrophe occurs, you cannot wait for training.* Treatment should be done with guidelines and basic knowledge.
Regarding the preparation for confronting Corona, the Health Minister added, "We have thought that anyone who comes from abroad will meet with the civil surgeon and tell him where he came from." So that no one is missed. I have told various embassies and foreign ministries to pay special attention to those coming from Italy, Korea and Iran. There has been cancellation of an Arival Visa. They will also have to bring their medical certificate.

The booklet and guidelines have been prepared for the coroner's medical procedure, the minister said, adding that we will run awareness campaigns in Corona through various notices in local newspapers, cable networks only.
Meanwhile, the minister said that around 100,000 people from abroad have been screened, adding that we have examined more than 100 patients.

*It was informed at the meeting that two more committees were formed at district and upazila level, including a national committee headed by the Health Minister, to prevent the Corona virus. The committee will meet regularly to address any situation, he said.*
*The minister said private hospitals like government hospitals have also been directed to create isolation wards.* We have one billion people outside. Those who work abroad should not come from abroad or move abroad at this time without being urgent. We do not want Bangladesh to be attacked.
The meeting was attended by top ministries and departments and top health officials.
https://www.banglanews24.com/health/news/bd/774991.details


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> *We are ready, even if corona come they is nothing to worry about *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka:*Health and Family Welfare Minister Zahid Malek has said that there is nothing to fear if the corona virus come in Bangladesh. We are already doing all sorts of preparations.*
> 
> The Health Minister said this after the inter-ministerial meeting titled 'Health sector initiatives on Corona virus and latest situation in Dengue' in the Secretariat on Tuesday (March 7th).
> The health minister said the Corona virus has spread to more than 4 countries in the world. Beginning in China, there were about 3,000 people affected and nearly three thousand dead. Already spread to many countries. People from various European Union countries, South Korea, Iran and Italy have been infected with the corona virus.
> 'We think the corona virus has come to the country around us. Can't say for sure that Bangladesh will not come. *We are almost always ready, and the preparation is increasing.* *Even though the Corona virus come, there is nothing to fear. We are already doing all sorts of preparations. We have discussions with the Prime Minister all the time, we have informed him about all the issues and have taken action.*
> Regarding the preparations to prevent the spread of the Corona virus through those coming from overseas, the *Health Minister said, "We have instructed that - if anyone comes from any country, especially all the countries or areas most affected, he will be screened and he will be in self quarantine." In Dhaka city, we have isolation ward on top floor of hospitals in each district.*
> “Kuwait-Friendly Hospital and Breastfeeding Hospital are being prepared specially in Dhaka. An ICU of 20 beds is being done at the Breastfeeding Hospital, where the critical patient will be kept. The National Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) will collect patient samples and report them quickly.
> Regarding the preparations for preventing coronas outside Dhaka, the minister said that there will be ICU in district level hospitals and medical college hospitals, there will be trained people. God forbid, if the patient is more visible then we have marked schools, colleges, community centers outside the hospital to keep the victims. The local committees will keep them fixed.
> *Regarding the training of the doctors and nurses of the hospital, the minister said, I have arranged to provide enough gowns, masks, gloves for them and I am collecting them regularly and giving them to all hospitals.*
> Director General of the Department of Health Abul Kalam Azad said, *"We trained primarily in every institution and brought civil surgeons."* I have been training every day at a video conference to train at the local level. *When a catastrophe occurs, you cannot wait for training.* Treatment should be done with guidelines and basic knowledge.
> Regarding the preparation for confronting Corona, the Health Minister added, "We have thought that anyone who comes from abroad will meet with the civil surgeon and tell him where he came from." So that no one is missed. I have told various embassies and foreign ministries to pay special attention to those coming from Italy, Korea and Iran. There has been cancellation of an Arival Visa. They will also have to bring their medical certificate.
> 
> The booklet and guidelines have been prepared for the coroner's medical procedure, the minister said, adding that we will run awareness campaigns in Corona through various notices in local newspapers, cable networks only.
> Meanwhile, the minister said that around 100,000 people from abroad have been screened, adding that we have examined more than 100 patients.
> 
> *It was informed at the meeting that two more committees were formed at district and upazila level, including a national committee headed by the Health Minister, to prevent the Corona virus. The committee will meet regularly to address any situation, he said.*
> *The minister said private hospitals like government hospitals have also been directed to create isolation wards.* We have one billion people outside. Those who work abroad should not come from abroad or move abroad at this time without being urgent. We do not want Bangladesh to be attacked.
> The meeting was attended by top ministries and departments and top health officials.
> https://www.banglanews24.com/health/news/bd/774991.details
> 
> 
> I will gradually update this section brother. Four died only in DMC till yesterday, the dictator is playing with the number


Cant believe anything they say. Well he wont be playing with number when some govt high up start having infection.


----------



## Black_cats

01:05 PM, March 19, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:23 PM, March 19, 2020
*4 new coronavirus cases detected*

*Test facilities to be extended to all divisions except Barishal: DGHS*

This illustration shows the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV). This virus was identified as the cause of an outbreak of respiratory illness first detected in Wuhan, China. Photo: AP




This illustration shows the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV). This virus was identified as the cause of an outbreak of respiratory illness first detected in Wuhan, China. Photo: AP

Star Online Report

Four new persons were diagnosed with coronavirus in Bangladesh.

Of them, three were diagnosed with Covid-19 in the last 24 hours, director general of the Directorate General of Health Services said in the morning.

Another case of coronavirus was detected in Chuadanga, ASM Maruf Hasan, civil surgeon of the district, said this afternoon.

The number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the country is now 18.

DG of DGHS, addressing a press briefing, said a 22-year-old woman, a 32-year-old man and a 65-year-old man are the new patients.

*They are all members of the family of one Italy-returnee, he added.*

Among the trio, the woman showed only minor symptoms. She is under local quarantine, the director general said.

The other two have been hospitalised.

The person diagnosed with coronavirus in Chuadanga had returned from Italy on March 12, civil surgeon of Chuadanga said at a press conference this afternoon.

The patient has been kept in quarantine, he said.

Virus transmission has not yet reached the level of community-transmission, the DG of DGHS said.

The total number of tests conducted by Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) so far is 366. In the last 24 hours, 25 tests were done.

The DG also said that test facilities will be extended to all divisions in the country except Barishal.

A total of 500 new personal protective equipment (PPE) were supplied to Dhaka Medical College Hospital and 1,000 were supplied to Chattogram Medical College Hospital.

The collection of one lakh test kits and five lakh PPE is under process.

*Bangladesh confirms three new cases of coronavirus*

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2020-03-19 13:18:31 BdST 





PreviousNext
*Bangladesh has confirmed three new cases of coronavirus, all from the same family, taking the total to 17.*

*The victims, including two men and a woman, came into contact with a Bangladeshi returnee from Italy. Two of them are suffering from fever while another is showing symptoms of mild fever.*

The victims have been hospitalised.

Prof Abul Kalam Azad, director general of Directorate General of Health Services, shared the information in a briefing on Thursday.

The infected woman is aged 22 and the men are aged 65 and 32.

*"These are all cases of local transmission and the patients belong to the same family. They came into contact with an Italy returnee in the family who was already infected.”*

The woman has mild symptoms, said the director general. The other two patients have fever and receiving treatment in the hospital, Azad said adding the patients have no other ailments.

There are 19 people kept in isolation at present, while 43 people in quarantine, he said.

The Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research reported the first coronavirus death in the country on Wednesday.

A septuagenarian got infected with the coronavirus after coming into contact with a person who returned from the overseas. The patient already suffered from chronic pulmonary disease, diabetes, hypertension and kidney ailments. He went through a stenting procedure too.

https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-in-bangladesh-3-new-cases-detected-dghs-1882915


----------



## bluesky

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00548-w

26 FEBRUARY 2020

*Mystery deepens over animal source of coronavirus*
Pangolins are a prime suspect, but a slew of genetic analyses has yet to find conclusive proof.
*




*

Pangolins are often smuggled into China, where there is demand for their meat and scales.Credit: Shutterstock

Scientists are racing to identify the source of the coronavirus that is causing havoc around the world. Three weeks ago, Chinese scientists suggested, on the basis of genetic analyses, that the scaly, ant-eating pangolin was the prime suspect. But scientists have now examined those data — along with three other pangolin coronavirus genome studies released last week — and say that although the animal is still a contender, the mystery is far from solved.

Public-health officials want to pin down the virus’s source so they can prevent new outbreaks. Scientists assume that the pathogen jumped to people from an animal, as has been seen with other coronaviruses; for example, the virus that causes severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is thought to have jumped to humans from civets in 2002. Dozens of people infected early in the current outbreak worked in a live-animal market in the Chinese city of Wuhan, but tests of coronavirus samples found at the market have yet to identify a source.

Three separate Chinese teams are trying to trace the origin of the coronavirus, including a group from the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention, and one from the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

[paste:font size="5"]Miscommunication
Researchers at the South China Agricultural University in Guangzhou suggested pangolins as the animal source at a press conference on 7 February. Pangolins are highly sought-after in China for their meat and their scales; the latter are used in traditional medicine. Although sales of the animal are forbidden in China as part of a worldwide ban, they are still smuggled in from a handful of southeast Asian and African countries. The researchers said they had found a coronavirus in smuggled pangolins that was a 99% genetic match to the virus circulating in people.

But the result did not actually refer to the entire genome. In fact, it related to a specific site known as the receptor-binding domain (RBD), say the study’s authors, who posted their analysis1 on the biomedical preprint server bioRxiv on 20 February. The press-conference report was the result of an “embarrassing miscommunication between the bioinformatics group and the lab group of the study”, explains Xiao Lihua, a parasitologist at the South China Agricultural University and a co-author of the paper. A whole-genome comparison found that the pangolin and human viruses share 90.3% of their DNA.

The RBD is a crucial part of coronaviruses, which allows them to latch on to and enter a cell. Even a 99% similarity between the RBDs of the two viruses is not necessarily enough to link them, says Linfa Wang, a virologist at Duke–National University of Singapore Medical School who was part of the team that found the origin of the SARS virus.

*Not close enough*
Three similar comparison studies were posted on bioRxiv last week. One of those papers — by an international research group , posted on 18 February — found2 that coronaviruses in frozen cell samples from illegally trafficked pangolins shared between 85.5% and 92.4% of their DNA with the virus found in humans.

Two other papers published on 20 February, from groups in China, also studied coronaviruses from smuggled pangolins. The viruses were 90.23%3 and 91.02%4 similar, respectively, to the virus that causes COVID-19.

The genetic similarity should be higher than reported in these studies before the host can be identified, says Arinjay Banerjee, who studies coronaviruses at McMaster University in Hamilton, Canada. He notes that the SARS virus shared 99.8% of its genome with a civet coronavirus, which is why civets were considered the source. If pangolins are the origin of the current outbreak, says Banerjee, it is not the pangolins in these studies.

*Key differences*
So far, the closest match to the human coronavirus has been found in a bat in China’s Yunnan province. A study5 published on 3 February found that the bat coronavirus shared 96% of its genetic material with the virus that causes COVID-19. Bats could have passed the virus to humans, but there are key differences between the RBD sites in the two viruses. This suggests that this specific bat coronavirus did not directly infect people, but could have been transmitted it to people through an intermediate host, say researchers.

The papers raise more questions than they answer, says Jiang Zhigang, an ecologist at the Chinese Academy of Sciences Institute of Zoology in Beijing. He asks, if pangolins are the source of the virus, and they came from another country, why haven’t there been reports of people being infected in that location?

Sara Platto, who studies animal behaviour at Jianghan University in Wuhan, worries that all the speculation about pangolins being the source could drive people to kill them. Civets were killed en masse after the SARS outbreak. “The problem is not the animals, it’s that we get in contact with them,” says Platto.


----------



## ebr77

Today I went to Kurmitola General Hospital . They were announcing on handmike that “ If you have symptoms of cough, Fever , Neck pain , go to the emergency . Everyone else’s please vacate the premises immediately “


----------



## itsanufy

halupridol said:


> Any BD docs here??
> 
> Any BD docs here??


There was a guy called Kabiraz. Not sure now.


----------



## JohnWick

UKBengali said:


> @Michael Corleone :
> 
> From your medical knowledge, you think BD warm climate might help mitigate coronavirus spread in BD?


Your districts are separated by oceans.....
If you stop people immigration then Corona virus can be stopped easily.. .


----------



## Michael Corleone

JohnWick said:


> Your districts are separated by oceans.....
> If you stop people immigration then Corona virus can be stopped easily.. .


True. Idk who in their right mind allowed Italy’s migrant workers to come back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh mass prayer event prompts alarm*



Damn these people are stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Doomstar said:


> *Coronavirus: Bangladesh mass prayer event prompts alarm*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn these people are stupid.


People are not religious but are superstitious. Govt must not allow such a gathering in the midst of coronavirus.

https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-deadly-new-threat/news/1-dead-coronavirus-infection-1882474

03:46 PM, March 18, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 07:35 PM, March 18, 2020
*Bangladesh reports first coronavirus death, number of active cases now 14*

A computer generated image created by Nexu Science Communication and the Trinity College in Dublin, shows a structural model of the betacoronavirus. It is one of four genera of the COVID-19 or coronavirus strain, which recently broke out in Wuhan and has since made its way to many parts of the world. Photo: Reuters/File
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-left: 36.4px; width: 509.6px;">




A computer generated image created by Nexu Science Communication and the Trinity College in Dublin, shows a structural model of the betacoronavirus. It is one of four genera of the COVID-19 or coronavirus strain, which recently broke out in Wuhan and has since made its way to many parts of the world. Photo: Reuters/File

Star Online Report

A Bangladeshi -- who tested positive for coronavirus infection -- has died, Prof Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director of Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said today.

The patient was over 70 years old, she said while talking to journalists during a press briefing at IEDCR.

The patient had multiple pre-existing complications like chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), high blood pressure, heart problems and diabetes, the director said, adding that he had heart stenting done previously.

The current number of coronavirus affected people in the country in 14, the director said. A total of 16 people have been kept in isolation while 42 are kept in institutionalised quarantine, she added.

IEDCR has tested samples from 49 people in the last 24 hours. So far the institution has tested 341 samples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Massive coronavirus prayer gathering takes place in Bangladesh | AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Shahzaz ud din said:


> Massive coronavirus prayer gathering takes place in Bangladesh | AFP




Imbeciles and retards no less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Authorative regime of Hasina's cyber unit took down the facebook post after it went viral on facebook. Here is the original copied version
> 
> আমার অত্যন্ত কাছের বান্ধবী এর বাবা আজ সকালে ইন্তেকাল করেছেন।
> আঙ্কেলের নিউমোনিয়া নিয়ে হসপিটালে ভর্তি করাতে গেলে সব বেসরকারী তাকে ফিরিয়ে দেয় (কারণ তারা ধারণা করছিলো আঙ্কেলে করোনা ইন্ফেক্টেড এবং তা পরীক্ষা করার মত কোন টেস্ট কিট কোন হাসপাতালে নেই। এ ধরনের রোগীর কাছে যাওয়ার মত যথেষ্ট প্রটেকশনও সরকারের কাছ থেকে তারা পায়নি) এবং সরকার অনুমোদিত করোনা রোগীদের জন্য হসপিটাল গুলো আইইডিসিআর এর টেস্ট রিপোর্ট ছাড়া ভর্তি করবেনা বলে জানায়। অসহায়ের মত এম্বুলেন্সে করে রাস্তায় বসে থেকে বাসায় নিয়ে গেলে এর মধ্যে আঙ্কেলের শারিরীক অবস্থার আরও অবনতি হয়। আঙ্কেলের তখন আইসিইউ সাপোর্টের ইমিডিয়েট দরকার ছিল।নোশিনের বড় বোন ও দুলাভাই নিজেরা ডাক্তার হওয়া সত্বেও কোন প্রকার সাহায্য পাননি। এর মাঝে আইইডিসিআর এর সাথে অসংখ্যবার যোগাযোগ করার চেষ্টা করা হলেও কোন রেসপন্স পাওয়া যাচ্ছিল না কারণ প্রবাসী বাংলাদেশীদের সংস্পর্শে আসেনি এমন করো সেম্পল তারা টেস্ট করছিলো না। দেশের বাইরে থেকে যারা এসেছে তাদের টেস্ট করতেই তারা হিমশিম খাচ্ছে।
> আমার হাজবেন্ডের দুলাভাই (শিমুল ভাইয়া) অনেক চেষ্টার পর আইইডিসিআর এর সাথে যোগাযোগ করে সেম্পল নেওয়ার ব্যবস্থা করেন গতকাল দুপুরে। এরই মধ্যে আঙ্কেলের অবস্থা আরও খারাপ হয়ে যায়। আজ ভোর ৫:৩০ এর দিকে নোশিনের কল পাই, পাগলের মত কাঁদছিল আর বলছিল আজ একটা টেস্ট রিপোর্টর জন্য আমার বাবা মারা যাচ্ছে। অসহায়ের মত শোনা ছাড়া আর কিছুই আমার করার ছিল না। শিমুল ভাইয়া আপ্রান চেষ্টা করে আজ দুপুরের মধ্যে রিপোর্ট পাওয়ার জন্য অনুরোধ করে কিন্তু তার আগেই সব শেষ।
> এখন আমরা সেই রিপোর্টের আশায় বসে আছি যেন বিনা চিকিৎসায় মারা গেলেও মৃত্যু পরবর্তী পথটা যেন আর কঠিন না হয়।
> করোনা নাকি তার আতঙ্ক আঙ্কেলের মৃত্যুর জন্য দায়ী এখন সেটারই জানার অপেক্ষা।
> 
> Google translate
> 
> My very close girlfriend's father passed away this morning.
> When he was admitted to the hospital with Uncle's pneumonia, all the privateers returned him (because they were convinced that Uncle Corona was infected and no test kit was in the hospital. He did not get enough protection from the government to go to such a patient) and the government did not approve. Hospitals for patients will not be admitted without IEDCR test report. Uncle's ambulance, taken from the street to the house, leads to a further decline in Uncle's physical condition. Uncle needed ICU support then Immidate. Noshin's older sister and daughter-in-law did not get any help despite being a doctor themselves. In the meantime, many attempts were made to contact the IEDCR, but no response was available as they were not testing the sample which was not contacted by the expatriate Bangladeshis. They are trying to test those who have come from outside the country.
> After a lot of effort, my brother-in-law Dulabhai (Shimul Bhaiya) contacted the IEDCR and arranged for a sample to be taken at noon yesterday. In the meantime Uncle's condition worsens. Today, around 8am, Noshin's call was received, weeping like crazy and saying that my father was dying for a test report today. I had nothing to do except to sound helpless. Shimul bhaiya apran tries to get the report by noon today but before that all is over.
> Now we are sitting in the hope of reporting that if we die without treatment, the path to death will not be difficult.
> Whether or not Corona is responsible for Uncle's death is just waiting to be known.



thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

we haven't taken proper measures for countering corona virus outbreak . we are more busy how to celebrate father of nation's birthday


----------



## bluesky

monitor said:


> we haven't taken proper measures for countering corona virus outbreak . we are more busy how to celebrate father of nation's birthday


No, you are wrong at this. I have read many reports that say BD ministers are competing with each other to tell people that the govt has taken appropriate measures to contain the disease. However, they, as usual, could not specify the measures.

Could it be that the prayer gathering is the only measure that has been permitted by the govt?


----------



## Black_cats

bluesky said:


> No, you are wrong at this. I have read many reports that say BD ministers are competing with each other to tell people that the govt has taken appropriate measures to contain the disease. However, they, as usual, could not specify the measures.
> 
> Could it be that the prayer gathering is the only measure that has been permitted by the govt?



Awami League at action!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2524908677614292





*Coronavirus: 3 more cases confirmed, raising total to 20*
Kamrul Hasan

 Published at 04:22 pm March 20th, 2020





Photo: Bigstock


Among them, an elderly man is in critical condition

Three more people have been infected with the Covid-19 in Bangladesh, taking the total number of confirmed cases to 20.

Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general (administration) of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), confirmed the matter during a briefing on Friday.

The new patients include a woman aged around 30, and two men -- aged 30 and 70, she said. 

The elderly one is in critical condition and undergoing treatment at the intensive care unit (ICU) of a hospital, Nasima added.

Earlier on Wednesday, with the death of a 70-year-old man, Bangladesh recorded its first death from Covid-19. Three others were released after being cured.

Meanwhile, 44 others have also been under institutional quarantine over suspected symptoms of Covid-19. Besides, 30 others have been kept in isolation across the country.

The fast spreading coronavirus has claimed over 10,000 lives and infected more than 245,000 people across the world, according to the worldometer.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...ts-confirmed-in-bangladesh-total-cases-20-now

*Coronavirus: Residents protest against quarantine centre in Uttara*
Arifur Rahman Rabbi

 Published at 03:37 pm March 20th, 2020





Photo: Collected


Two quarantine facilities have been set up at Ashkona Hajj Camp and Rajuk Apartment Project at Diabari

Residents of Diabari in Dhaka's Uttara area have staged a demonstration against the government decision of setting up a quarantine centre in their locality. 

Several hundreds of people took to the streets on Friday protesting against the quarantine facility and demanded the government review the decision.

The decision to set up a quarantine centre for the coronavirus affected individuals in a residential area is not prudential, they said.

Around 3,000 to 4,000 people live in the area and the government's move to set up such facility would put them in danger, they added.

Turag police station Officer-in-Charge (OC) Nurul Muttakin said: "We are discussing the matter with them and trying to convince them so that they leave the spot."

As part of efforts to contain the spread of coronavirus, the government on Thursday authorized army to supervise two quarantine facilities, said an Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement. 

One quarantine centre has been set up at Ashkona Hajj Camp adjacent to Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport, while the other at Rajuk Apartment Project at Diabari in Uttara Sector 18.

All returnees would be screened at the airport and individuals selected by the Health Ministry would be handed over to the army for quarantine after completion of the immigration procedure.

The individuals will then be transported to the quarantine facilities from the airport and the army will supervise the completion of their digital data entry, arrangement of meal, accommodation, treatment, and other necessary services during the quarantine period, the statement added.

The fast spreading coronavirus has claimed over 10,000 lives and infected more than 245,000 people across the world, according to the worldometer. 

Meanwhile, a Bangladeshi died of the Covid-19 and 17 others have so far been infected.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...s-protest-against-quarantine-centre-in-uttara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

06:30 PM, March 20, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 06:35 PM, March 20, 2020
*Inbound Bangladeshi passengers being marked with quarantine stamp*

https://www.thedailystar.net/online...sengers-being-marked-quarantine-stamp-1883428

Star Online Report






Authorities at the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport have started marking inbound passengers with stamps bearing the date till which they will have to stay under home quarantine.

The authorities adopted the move since Thursday, the officer-in-charge (immigration) told The Daily Star today.

"We have started putting stamps on inbound passengers who have to stay under home quarantine," the OC said. "The seals have the date till which they will have to stay isolated. It has started in other countries and we have adopted it too."

"This is so that if the persons who have to stay in quarantine violate the conditions, law enforcement officials and others can remind them to go back into isolation," she added.


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> The *elderly one is in critical condition *and undergoing treatment at the intensive care unit (ICU) of a hospital, Nasima added.


It seems elderly people's immune system deteriorates with age. It is the same in other countrues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Most of the business and marketplace are closed but Sylhet has organized a trade fair*

*করোনা আতঙ্কে শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠান বন্ধ, সিলেটে চলছে বাণিজ্যমেলা*

*https://sylhetvoice.com/করোনা-আতঙ্কে-শিক্ষাপ্রতি/
*






বিশ্বব্যাপী ছড়িয়ে পড়েছে প্রাণঘাতী করোনাভাইরাস। চীনের উহান থেক ছড়িয়ে পড়া করোনাভাইরাস বিশ্বের ১৫৭ টি দেশে ছড়িয়ে পড়েছে। আজ ১৬ মার্চ বাংলাদেশে আরো ৩ জন করোনাভাইরাসে নতুন করে আক্রান্ত রোগী সনাক্ত করা হয়েছেন। সব মিলিয়ে দেশে করোনায় আক্রান্তের সংখ্যা দাঁড়িয়েছে মোট ৮ জন। এমন পরিস্থিতিতে দেশের সকল শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠান আগামী ৩১ মার্চ পর্যন্ত বন্ধ রাখার নির্দেশ দিয়েছে শিক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয়। এমনকি সকলরকম লোকসমাগম বন্ধ থাকতেও সরকারের পক্ষ থেকে কড়া নির্দেশনা ছিলো আগে থেকেই। কিন্তু সকল নির্দেশনা অমান্য করেই অজ্ঞাত কারণেই সিলেটে চলছে আন্তর্জাতিক বাণিজ্যমেলা।

করোনাভাইরাসের কারণে মুজিববর্ষের অনুষ্ঠান সীমিত করে আনলেও সেখানে সিলেটে মেট্রোপলিটন চেম্বারের উদ্যোগে চলছে ৬ষ্ট আন্তর্জাতিক বাণিজ্যমেলা। গত ৭ মার্চ মেলা উদ্বোধনের পর থেকে প্রতিদিন হাজার হাজার মানুষের সমাগম হয় মেলায়। প্রবাসী অধ্যুষিত সিলেট অঞ্চলে বাণিজ্যমেয়ায় সাধারণ দর্শনার্থীদের পাশাপাশি প্রবাসীদের সমাগমই সাধারণত বেশি থাকে। এমতাবস্থায় বাণিজ্যমেলা লোকসমাগম নিয়ে শঙ্কিত সচেতন মহল।

কেবল তাই না, করোনাভাইরাস প্রতিরোধে দেশের শিক্ষা প্রতিষ্ঠান বন্ধের নির্দেশের পর সিলেটের শাহী ঈদগাহ ‘শেখ রাসেল মিনি স্টেডিয়ামে’ বাণিজ্যমেলায় লোকসমাগম নিয়ে চলছে সমালোচনা। এ মেলায় লোকসমাগমের কারণে করোনাভাইরাস ছড়ানোর শঙ্কা আছে বলে মত বিশেষজ্ঞদের।

এ ব্যাপারে সিলেটের সিভিল সার্জন ডা. প্রেমানন্দ মণ্ডল বলেন, ‘লোকসমাগম যাতে না হয় তাতে নির্দেশনা আছে। কিন্তু বাণিজ্যমেলা লোকসমাগম হচ্ছে। এতে ঝুঁকি থাকে ঠিক। কিন্তু এ ব্যাপারে জেলা প্রশাসক মহোদয়ের সাথে আলাপ করাই সম্ভবত ভালো হবে। মেলার ব্যাপারে উনি সিদ্ধান্ত জানাতে পারবেন।’

তবে জেলা প্রশাসক বলেছেন ভিন্ন কথা। এ ব্যাপারে সিলেটের জেলা প্রশাসক এম. কাজী এমদাদুল ইসলাম সিলেট ভয়েসকে বলেন, আমরা সভায় বাণিজ্যমেলা সম্পর্কে আলোচনা করেছি। আপাতত মেলার আয়োজক কমিটিকে লোকসমাগম কম রাখতে নির্দেশ দিয়েছি। একই সাথে মেলার অনুমতি যেহেতু বাণিজ্য মন্ত্রণালয় থেকে দেয়া হয়েছে তাই মেলা বন্ধ করতে মন্ত্রণালয়ে চিঠি পাঠানো হচ্ছে বলেও জানান তিনি।


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> *করোনা আতঙ্কে শিক্ষাপ্রতিষ্ঠান বন্ধ, *সিলেটে চলছে বাণিজ্যমেলা



Please read about the definition of soft state below.
https://www.sociologyignou.com/what-is-a-soft-state/

*What is a ‘soft state’?*
_Last updated on_ Nov 19th, 2017 

The term ‘soft state’ was introduced by Gunnar Myrdal, while comparing South Asian countries with European countries. According to him, South Asian countries follow the policy of soft state. The policy of ‘soft state’ means a lenient attitude of state towards social deviance. Soft states do not take hard decisions, even if the situation demands.

This soft state policy weakens the capacity of the state in enforcing rule of law. Not taking hard decisions increases the crime rate, violence, corruption etc. In India, this policy is being followed in the post-independence period. as a result of destruction of strong local powers during the colonial period. Myrdal says that effective governments follow strict enforcement of rule of law.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have good reasons to call BD as Golden Bangladesh in lieu of soft state. And this is the reason why a few used to think I am a Sanghi. They usually do not find any defect in the system of BD while I can see BD is full of defective people and defective system without the rule of laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Things to keep in mind:

The most important thing you can do is distance yourself physically from other people.

Optimally, this means staying home if possible. Or at the very least eliminate non-essential travel.

Also please understand this requires EVERYONE to participate. (Including younger people)

Testing for COVID-19 is limited in the US, so if you are symptomatic, its best to self isolate for at least 2 weeks.

If shortness of breath or high fever develop then seek medical care.

ASSUME everyone around you has it and wash your hands frequently, don't touch your face and keep at least 6 feet physical distance from another person.

This virus is mainly contagious airborne/droplet but also can live on surfaces for a long period of time.

So assume everything you touch is infected. And WASH YOUR HANDS!

Build your immune system as much as possible by getting sleep and rest, drink water, and eat nutritious foods.

But IMO possibly the most important thing is to not take this situation lightly and share that view with everyone you know.

Stay home people and tell others to do the same.

Social distancing is key!

And don't forget to pray as well. (i.e. Trust in Allah but tie your camel)



Shahzaz ud din said:


> Massive coronavirus prayer gathering takes place in Bangladesh | AFP



This is the WRONG thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bluesky

Considering the typical mindset of BD people I wonder why the Mullahs are not demanding a prayer gathering at Tongi Bisshya Ijtema Maidan?


----------



## Black_cats

Awami League’s General Secretary Obaidul Quader said Corona is powerful but we are more powerful than that and collectively we can beat Coronavirus!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591636394756399

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> Awami League’s General Secretary Obaidul Quader said Corona is powerful but we are more powerful than that and collectively we can beat Coronavirus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591636394756399



Lol.


----------



## Black_cats

NEWS /BANGLADESH




*Coronavirus: In dense Bangladesh, social distancing a tough task*

Measures to prevent COVID-19 faces challenge in Bangladesh - one of the poorest and densest countries in the world.

by Faisal Mahmud
15 hours ago
*Dhaka, Bangladesh -* The new coronavirus has forced countries around the world to adopt measures such as flight bans, mandatory lockdowns and social distancing to prevent the pandemic from spreading.

South Asian nation of Bangladesh has also followed suit, banning flights and shutting down schools and colleges but offices still remain open in one of the poorest countries in the world.

*More:*

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh founder's birth centenary event postponed *

*South Asia snapshot: How bad is the coronavirus outbreak? *

*Coronavirus: Travel restrictions, border shutdowns by country *
On Thursday, the country detected three more cases of COVID-19, taking the total number of infected people to 18. A 70-year-old man died of the disease on Wednesday.

But for people in the densest country on earth, social distancing is a difficult task while commuting in crowded public transport or living in cheek-by-jowl urban slums.

Huddling inside a Tempo - a makeshift human haulier that sits up to 14 passengers - on a Dhaka road, Abdullah Yusuf was brooding on his helpless condition on Wednesday.

*Crowded transport and cheek-by-jowl slums*
The 27-year-old, who works as a technician at an industrial chemical laboratory, needs to commute from his Rayerbazaar home in Dhaka to office in Tejgaon. He uses Tempo, the cheapest mode of transport, to cover some 5km (3 miles) distance between his home and office.

In a densely populated country like Bangladesh, you can't enforce social distancing in many areas
DR ANM NURUZZAMAN, PHYSICIAN

"People are talking about maintaining social distancing and personal hygiene to stop COVID-19 outbreak," Yusuf told Al Jazeera. "Inside a crowded Tempo, those warnings seem futile as we don't have any option but to sit in a cheek-by-jowl distance."

With an income of less than $250 a month, Yusuf cannot afford to rent an auto-rickshaw or use taxi-hailing services to make the daily commute. "Our office doesn't allow us to work from home. We need to go out every day."

_




The South Asian nation with 170 million people has shut down all of its educational institutions from March 17 until March 31 [Mahmud Hossain Opu/Al Jazeera] 
The South Asian nation with 170 million people has shut down all of its educational institutions from March 17 until March 31. The country has also banned incoming flights from the European destinations.

However, with no "total lockdown" order imposed by the government, millions of people like Yusuf are out on the roads every day, especially in the capital Dhaka - home to some 18 million people.

For a city as dense as Dhaka, maintaining social distance - as suggested by the World Health Organization (WHO) to stop the coronavirus spread - seems like a chimera.

Even staying at home is barely proven to be efficacious in Dhaka - a city with no less than 23,334 people living per square kilometre.

Nadia Tabassum Khan has been working from home for the past one week as her office, a multinational market research firm, allowed their employees to avail the facility.

"Our contractual housemaid however, is making a daily visit to our house from outside," 36-year-old Khan told Al Jazeera.

Khan's housemaid Sulema Begum, a 34-year-old with beetle leaf stained teeth, barely has any idea about the magnitude of coronavirus outbreak. She hardly knows about the pandemic that has infected more than 200,000 people worldwide and killed nearly 10,000 people.

In her slum at Beribandh in the south of Dhaka, where at least 20,000 people live in extremely close quarters, with most residents little aware of the threat due to the disease.

"We have seen on the TV that people are washing hands and advise everyone to do the same. A bottle of hand wash costs more than 120 takas (about $1.4). It is hard for me to afford it," said a nonchalant Begum.

"Besides, in the slum, there is one toilet for every 10 families. We don't even have a regular water supply in the toilet," Begum added. 

*'Can't enforce social distancing'*
Dr ANM Nuruzzaman, a physician who was earlier a director in the Directorate General of Health Service, told Al Jazeera that practising social distancing in a country like Bangladesh is "next to impossible".

"Social distancing is a way of controlling infectious disease. But in a densely populated country like Bangladesh, you can't enforce social distancing in many areas."

"Especially, consider the slums in Dhaka and Chattagram where millions of people live. They are living in such close quarters that it's unthinkable to enforce social distancing there."

The government has said it has all the necessary preparations to tackle the COVID-19 outbreak but people have expressed concerns at the preparedness.

A physician, who wished to remain anonymous, told Al Jazeera that "extremely" limited number of testing is possibly leaving COVID-19 cases undetected in Bangladesh.

As of Wednesday, the Bangladesh government through its Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) - tested only 268 people.

The Dhaka-based IEDCR is the sole testing facility with no other hospitals - public or private - allowed to conduct coronavirus tests.

"The centralisation of detecting COVID-19 makes some sense as it is a contagious virus and without personal protective equipment (PPE) - which many hospitals don't have - it's not safe," Dr Monira Parvin, head of virology department of Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH), told Al Jazeera.

"But that leaves us, who are working in hospitals, in extremely vulnerable condition as patients with symptoms of common flu and pneumonia are coming to the hospitals every day," said Parvin. "These symptoms are similar to those observed in patients infected by COVID-19."

*'Shortage of testing kits'*
Four doctors of Parvin's hospital were already sent to home quarantine after they handled a person who was later diagnosed with COVID-19.

Doctors in many other hospitals and private clinics are refusing to treat patients with cold and pneumonia symptoms. This has sparked anger and anxiousness among the common people.

Many people are turning to social media to share their experiences. One such Facebook post by Nurun Nahar Nowshin went viral on social media. Nowshin revealed that she made rounds of several hospitals, which refused to treat her father and instead suggested to get her father tested at the IEDCR first. 

But her father passed away before the coronavirus test result arrived. Later it was known that he did not have COVID-19.

"The preparation by the government is not adequate. Why don't they bring more kits and test more patients?" questioned Asraf-Ul-Jubair, a vexed resident from Dhaka's Moghbazar who recently called the IEDCR. 

"It's hard to believe that only 18 persons are infected with the coronavirus in Bangladesh. If they don't test more people, then they will not be able to find more cases," Jubair said. 

Meerjadi Sabrina Flora, director of IEDCR, said they have planned to expand the COVID-19 testing facility to few other centres.

She admitted that the IEDCR has a shortage of testing kits, adding that they would bring more kits from China very soon. 

"We will conduct more tests. Our hotline is open 24/7. Any affected patients can seek help on our hotline," she said.

www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2020/03/coronavirus-dense-bangladesh-social-distancing-tough-task-200320103733470.html
_


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> Awami League’s General Secretary Obaidul Quader said Corona is powerful but we are more powerful than that and collectively we can beat Coronavirus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591636394756399


কথায় বলে, "অল্প শোকে দুখ, আর অধিক শোকে মূক।" So, comments made by minister Quader has shocked me so much that I have become speechless. People of BD are as callous as he is. But, the thing is people would believe his callous comment and enjoy it enormously.

After all, this is Golden Bangladesh where people are no less idiotic than the Sanghi country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black_cats

Published on 02:27 PM, March 21, 2020
*Bangladesh reports second death from coronavirus, 4 more infected *

_




A computer generated image created by Nexu Science Communication and the Trinity College in Dublin, shows a structural model of the betacoronavirus. It is one of four genera of the COVID-19 or coronavirus strain, which recently broke out in Wuhan and has since made its way to many parts of the world. Photo: Reuters/File
Star Online Report
*A second Bangladeshi -- a 73-year-old who tested positive for coronavirus -- has died, and four more persons have been detected with Covid-19, taking the total number of confirmed cases to 24, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said at a press briefing at the office of the Directorate General of Health Services at Mohakhali.*

Fifty people are now in institutional quarantine, he added.

On March 18, Bangladesh confirmed the first death from the novel coronavirus.

The minister said they are working to prepare 100 ICUs to mitigate the crisis and the number of ICUs will be increased to 400 gradually.

He said the government is preparing Sheikh Russel Gastro Liver Institute and Hospital and Sheikh Hasina National Institute of Burn and Plastic Surgery to treat coronavirus patients.

Bangladesh Army was given charge to quarantine people at Diabari area and Ijtema grounds if necessary, he added.

The minister informed that China has offered help by providing masks, testing kits and other necessary material to mitigate the crisis.

The government is considering recruiting doctors and nurses who treated coronavirus patients in China for fighting the crisis, he said.

www.thedailystar.net/second-coronavirus-death-in-bangladesh-1883803%3famp_


----------



## Black_cats

*Mountaineer Wasfia Nazreen tests positive for coronavirus*

News Desk, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2020-03-21 15:38:45 BdST 





*Picture taken from Facebook*
*Bangladeshi mountaineer and social activist Wasfia Nazreen has tested positive for the novel coronavirus.*

Wasfia confirmed the matter in a Facebook post on Saturday.

“Yes I’m battling Covid-19 and I am under quarantine right now. Every day is a struggle. I am facing difficulties in walking, bathing, and cooking.”

Wasfia arrived in Los Angeles, US, on March 12 and started showing symptoms of the virus the next day.

“On Friday I felt a mellow shiver and cold in my body. The next day I felt well. However, I felt a throbbing pain in my head which I had never experienced before on Sunday. My body and lungs started to shake on Monday night and I lost my appetite. I also experienced pain in my throat, nose and suffered a severe headache.”

Wasfia was the first Bangladeshi and first Bengali to complete the Seven Summits on November 18, 2015.

She has asked all Bangladeshi nationals to stay alert amid the coronavirus outbreak.

https://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1737169

*Mitford Hospital unable to provide doctors with masks for ‘resource shortage’ *

Staff Correspondent | Published: 17:36, Mar 21,2020 | Updated: 17:49, Mar 21,2020

https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...vide-doctors-with-masks-for-resource-shortage 







Sir Salimullah Medical College Mitford Hospital authorities in a notice asked its doctors and other staff to collect masks on their own to protect them from COVID-19 as the hospital was unable to provide masks for ‘shortage of resources’.

The notice went viral social media on Saturday. 

The notice signed by the hospital director Brigadier General Morshed Rashid said that the coronavirus patients were increasing alarmingly in the country and the care-seekers were also increasing at the hospital.

‘It requires wearing masks by all at the hospital to remain protected from getting infected. But due to shortage of resources, the hospital authority is unable to provide masks,’ said the notice singed with the date March 21, 2020.

‘In such a situation, all are asked to collect mask on their own and wear those to reduce the risk of infection of coronavirus,’ said the notice.

When asked, Brigadier General Morshed admitted to New Age that he had issued the notice.

He said that though the notice was signed and hanged on Saturday, it was actually issued on Thursday.

‘Now, we have now plenty of masks,’ he said.

The government is claiming that it had provided adequate personal protective equipment for doctors and other healthcare providers.

Health rights activists said that the government was hiding the truth about the preparation for coronavirus.

‘The notice exposed the sorry state of the government’s preparation for tackling COVID-19,’ said Rashid-e-Mahbub, former president of Bangladesh Medical Association.

‘It’s unfortunate…The notice sets a sorry example that doctors have to buy masks for themselves to treat patients,’ he said.

He said that the health ministry has completely failed to prepare for COVID-19 and even the frontline fighters, doctors, were not provided with protective equipment. 

Hospitals in the capital and elsewhere in recent days are denying patients who have symptoms of coronavirus like fever, coughing, sneezing and breathing difficulty.

The doctors said that they were not provided with the safety gear to treat such highly contagious viral patients, though the health minister and other top officials are claiming that the government ensured adequate personal protective gear for doctors.


----------



## Black_cats

*Health minister has done a news briefing keeping 37 people behind. How healthy it is?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Black_cats said:


> *Mountaineer Wasfia Nazreen tests positive for coronavirus*
> 
> News Desk, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2020-03-21 15:38:45 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture taken from Facebook*
> *Bangladeshi mountaineer and social activist Wasfia Nazreen has tested positive for the novel coronavirus.*
> 
> Wasfia confirmed the matter in a Facebook post on Saturday.
> 
> “Yes I’m battling Covid-19 and I am under quarantine right now. Every day is a struggle. I am facing difficulties in walking, bathing, and cooking.”
> 
> Wasfia arrived in Los Angeles, US, on March 12 and started showing symptoms of the virus the next day.
> 
> “On Friday I felt a mellow shiver and cold in my body. The next day I felt well. However, I felt a throbbing pain in my head which I had never experienced before on Sunday. My body and lungs started to shake on Monday night and I lost my appetite. I also experienced pain in my throat, nose and suffered a severe headache.”
> 
> Wasfia was the first Bangladeshi and first Bengali to complete the Seven Summits on November 18, 2015.
> 
> She has asked all Bangladeshi nationals to stay alert amid the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> https://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1737169
> 
> *Mitford Hospital unable to provide doctors with masks for ‘resource shortage’ *
> 
> Staff Correspondent | Published: 17:36, Mar 21,2020 | Updated: 17:49, Mar 21,2020
> 
> https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...vide-doctors-with-masks-for-resource-shortage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Salimullah Medical College Mitford Hospital authorities in a notice asked its doctors and other staff to collect masks on their own to protect them from COVID-19 as the hospital was unable to provide masks for ‘shortage of resources’.
> 
> The notice went viral social media on Saturday.
> 
> The notice signed by the hospital director Brigadier General Morshed Rashid said that the coronavirus patients were increasing alarmingly in the country and the care-seekers were also increasing at the hospital.
> 
> ‘It requires wearing masks by all at the hospital to remain protected from getting infected. But due to shortage of resources, the hospital authority is unable to provide masks,’ said the notice singed with the date March 21, 2020.
> 
> ‘In such a situation, all are asked to collect mask on their own and wear those to reduce the risk of infection of coronavirus,’ said the notice.
> 
> When asked, Brigadier General Morshed admitted to New Age that he had issued the notice.
> 
> He said that though the notice was signed and hanged on Saturday, it was actually issued on Thursday.
> 
> ‘Now, we have now plenty of masks,’ he said.
> 
> The government is claiming that it had provided adequate personal protective equipment for doctors and other healthcare providers.
> 
> Health rights activists said that the government was hiding the truth about the preparation for coronavirus.
> 
> ‘The notice exposed the sorry state of the government’s preparation for tackling COVID-19,’ said Rashid-e-Mahbub, former president of Bangladesh Medical Association.
> 
> ‘It’s unfortunate…The notice sets a sorry example that doctors have to buy masks for themselves to treat patients,’ he said.
> 
> He said that the health ministry has completely failed to prepare for COVID-19 and even the frontline fighters, doctors, were not provided with protective equipment.
> 
> Hospitals in the capital and elsewhere in recent days are denying patients who have symptoms of coronavirus like fever, coughing, sneezing and breathing difficulty.
> 
> The doctors said that they were not provided with the safety gear to treat such highly contagious viral patients, though the health minister and other top officials are claiming that the government ensured adequate personal protective gear for doctors.




Doctors and nurses not only needs mask but PPE for them . for months this govt was telling we are ready for corona but reality is very bleak for us . we will lose more from economic side then the people dead but Govt. is totally ignore the danger ahead .


----------



## Bilal9

Black_cats said:


> Awami League’s General Secretary Obaidul Quader said Corona is powerful but we are more powerful than that and collectively we can beat Coronavirus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591636394756399



First class uneducated Moron, he should stick to taking percentage from construction project as his expounding on global crisis matters is laughable. Idiot.

This gadha can't even speak Bengali properly. Who asked him for his opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

*672 families of 40 buildings under 'lockdown' in Dhaka *

*HEALTH*
TBS Report
21 March, 2020, 11:45 pm 
Last modified: 21 March, 2020, 11:59 pm 

https://tbsnews.net/bangladesh/health/672-families-40-buildings-under-lockdown-dhaka-59323

An elderly person, who was a resident of north Tolarbag, died from coronavirus yesterday 




Local administration has kept 672 families of 40 buildings under "lockdown" in capital's Tolarbag a day after an elderly resident of the area died from coronavirus infection.

All entrance gates have been put under lock and no one is allowed to enter or exit from the area.

Confirming the matter to The Business Standard, an official of Dhaka District administration said, local lawmaker Aslamul Hoque has ordered all in the area to stay under "lockdown".

Police's Mirpur Zone Assistant Commissioner Mizanur Rahman said, "This is not actually a lockdown. We have restricted movement in the area as the coronavirus patient roamed there and interacted with many people." 

Meanwhile, the Institute of Epidemiology Disease Control And Research (IEDCR) is tracing his contacts and will quarantine the persons who came into contact with the elderly patient, said its Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora.

However, Tolarbag House Owners' Association President Shuvashis Biswas said, "District administration assured us to provide food and other necessary goods during the lockdown, but later we came to know that police do not have any such fund to supply food for us."

Earlier, an elderly person, who was a resident of north Tolarbag, died from coronavirus yesterday at Delta Medical College and Hospital. Few members of his family reportedly came from Italy and Japan recently. IEDCR has already collected samples of the family members for coronavirus test.

He is the second confirmed death from coronavirus reported in Bangladesh.

Four doctors, 12 nurses and three other supporting staff of Delta Medical College and Hospital have been sent to home quarantine as they treated the patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Bangladesh mission in India opens hotline number over Covid-19*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 04:32 pm March 21st, 2020





Officials of the mission will provide 24 hours online service through the WhatsApp hotline number Bigstock


Bangladeshi citizens especially students, who are residing anywhere in India can contact the mission officials through the number (+918595552494) for any help they require in the wake of Covid-19

Bangladesh High Commission in New Delhi, India has opened a WhatsApp hotline number for the Bangladeshi nationals living in the country so that they can contact with the mission officials in any emergency.

Officials of the mission will provide 24 hours online service through the WhatsApp hotline number if anybody seeks help from the mission in the wake of Coronavirus pandemic that has already claimed over 11,431 lives and infected 277,310 people globally.

The number, which was published on the mission’s website is +918595552494, reports BSS.

Bangladesh High Commissioner to India Mohammad Imran said on Friday that Bangladeshi citizens especially students, who are residing anywhere in India can contact the mission officials through the number for any help they require in the wake of Covid-19.

Apart from this, he said: “The mission is preparing a database through WhatsApp numbers of the Bangladeshi nationals in India so that they can communicate with us easily to get the mission’s service in this regard.”

“As part of the efforts, we have already collected names and address of 700 Bangladeshi people and most of them are students,” he added. 

He requested the Bangladeshi patients in Indian hospitals to contact with the mission officials through the WhatsApp number for any help.

“Don’t be panicked, the mission is with you,” the high commissioner assured the Bangladeshi nationals in India.

Meanwhile, the high commission has issued a travel advisory for its nationals in view of the Coronavirus pandemic.

According to the advisory, the mission discourages coming to the mission in person for obtaining consular service, if it is not an absolute necessity.

It also advised the Bangladeshi nationals in India to avoid crowds and public gatherings as well as strictly follow the instructions of the Indian government regarding movement and quarantine.

According to Indian health ministry sources, Covid-19 cases in India rose to 258 today (till filling of the report at 12:25pm local time) with 35 new cases reported in various parts of the country.

Among the 258 are 39 foreign nationals, including 17 from Italy, three from the Philippines, two from the UK, one each belonging to Canada, Indonesia and Singapore. The total figure also includes four deaths reported from Delhi, Karnataka, Punjab and Maharashtra.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...n-in-india-opens-hotline-number-over-covid-19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Protests in Habiganj due to asking people to pray at home for Coronavirus pandemic. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138814804310772

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> Protests in Habiganj due to asking people to pray at home for Coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138814804310772


After all, this is Golden Bangladesh where at one time people regularly prayed for rain, prayed to OlaBibi to stop Ola (cholera) disease and hundred others. Maduli. kabaj, Tabiz and similar others are still regarded as part of religion. 

We still remain the same basically a large group of superstitious people like our forefathers. Guys in Habiganj want to gather together and ask the Heaven to save them from coronavirus. What a joke!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

Black_cats said:


> Protests in Habiganj due to asking people to pray at home for Coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138814804310772



What a dumb thing to do. Dumb. I tell you, we Muslims became dumb the day they started memorizing things like a parrot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2020/03/22/coronavirus-suspect-dies-in-sylhet-hospital
*An elderly woman has died in the isolation ward of Sylhet Shahid Shamsuddin Ahmed District Hospital, according to authorities.*




The 61-year-old woman, who had returned from London on Mar 4, breathed her last in the early hours of Sunday, said Sylhet Civil Surgeon Premananda Mondol.










After suffering from fever, cold, cough and breathing problems for 10 days, she got admitted to the hospital on Mar 20, said the doctors.



Although the woman displayed symptoms of the coronavirus, doctors could not confirm the disease as no tests were carried out.

Representatives from IEDCR, the government’s disease control agency, were supposed to come to Sylhet on Sunday to collect samples from the patient, said Mondol. However, she died before their arrival, he added.

So far, two people have died from virus infections in Bangladesh and 24 cases have been reported, according to IEDCR.


----------



## Black_cats

*Three more test positive for coronavirus in Bangladesh*
Published: March 22, 2020 16:16:46 | Updated: March 22, 2020 16:18:23 






Three more people have been diagnosed with coronavirus, taking the number of coronavirus cases in the country to 27.

Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) Director Prof Meerjady Sabrina Flora announced this at a press briefing at IEDCR in Mohakhali on Sunday, reports UNB.

Bangladesh on Saturday announced the second coronavirus death and detection of four new coronavirus patients.


Bangladesh reported the country’s first death from coronavirus on March 18.

Meanwhile, the number of globally confirmed coronavirus casese rose to more than 300,000 on Sunday. So far, the virus has claimed13,068 lives -- a mortality rate of 12 per cent, according to Worldometer.

Covid-19 is affecting 188 countries and territories around the world and one international conveyance (the Diamond Princess cruise ship harboured in Yokohama, Japan).

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...tive-for-coronavirus-in-bangladesh-1584872206


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> Three more people have been diagnosed with coronavirus, taking the number of coronavirus cases in the country to 27.


It is not a wishful thinking but the way people are behaving it will be almost impossible to confine the disease to small areas. By the way, can anyone tell whatever may happen to those persons who touch or wash the dead body of a coronavirus patient? Will the virus spread to them as well?

@Homo Sapiens, @Avicenna


----------



## Black_cats

More than 60 million poor, day labors are at risk of food shortage in the country due to the Coronavirus pandemic and semi lockdown in the major cities. They may die due to hunger before coronavirus can kill them. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3090071834359224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> More than 60 million poor, day labors are at risk of food shortage in the country due to the Coronavirus pandemic and semi lockdown in the major cities. They may die due to hunger before coronavirus can kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3090071834359224



Relax this will not happen.

BD no longer has malnourished population who need daily supply of food to survive.


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Relax this will not happen.
> 
> BD no longer has malnourished population who need daily supply of food to survive.



It’s not about malnourishment. Rather it’s about lower and lower middle class people who are affected by coronavirus and economic impact that has come with it. If they can’t earn money as. Everything has slowed down how they will feed their families . That’s the video has described. Some earned only 30 taka so far, CNG driver could not even recover half of daily rental fee of the CNG auto rickshaw, many poor kids who rely on food for work don’t won’t Whats next.


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> It’s not about malnourishment. Rather it’s about lower and lower middle class people who are affected by coronavirus and economic impact that has come with it. If they can’t earn money as. Everything has slowed down how they will feed their families . That’s the video has described. Some earned only 30 taka so far, CNG driver could not even recover half of daily rental fee of the CNG auto rickshaw, many poor kids who rely on food for work don’t won’t Whats next.



Government will step in to provide minimum daily requirements.


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Government will step in to provide minimum daily requirements.



Government is running on borrowed money. From where government will give? Even some hospital said they don’t have money to provide mask and ppe to the doctor! Even if government gives its highly unlikely can cover all 60 million affected people.


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> Government is running on borrowed money. From where government will give? Even some hospital said they don’t have money to provide mask and ppe to the doctor! Even if government gives its highly unlikely can cover all 60 million affected people.




Like I say food is the least thing to worry about in BD over Corona.
If you do not agree then that is fine.


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Like I say food is the least thing to worry about in BD over Corona.
> If you do not agree then that is fine.



Who will provide the food to the poor people when food price has already risen? 

Has government given declaration they will provide free food to the poor and needy who are affected by corona?


----------



## Black_cats

11:13 PM, March 22, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 11:15 PM, March 22, 2020
*4 lakh PPEs to be made in Bangladesh*

*Marks and Spencer, Buet Alumni, Pay It Forward, Honest, Rotary Club Dhaka North-West, and Manush Manusher Jonno Foundation band together to help doctors, nurses*

Staff Correspondent

Following concerns over shortage of personal protective equipment (PPE) for doctors and nurses, a concerted effort by six organisations is set to produce four lakh pieces of equipment.

When news broke on social media claiming that UK-based retailer Marks & Spencer (M&S) was undertaking the initiative, curiosity grew as to who was really behind it.

The Daily Star reached out to some of those involved to learn more about the project.

Terming the project a combined effort, M&S Head of Finance Kamal Ahamed said five other organisations -- Pay It Forward Bangladesh, Honest, Buet Alumni, Rotary Club Dhaka North-west and Manush Manusher Jonno Foundation -- are also behind the project.

Under the initiative, two to four lakh PPEs will be produced primarily.

"Pay It Forward Bangladesh first requested for such an initiative. We gave it some thought and started developing the idea. Later some generous people and organisations came forward to help. We got together with them and took the decision to produce PPEs," he said.

Asked about financing, Kamal Ahamed said, "PPEs are being produced with the funding of the six organisations and general people."

The organisations, together, also raised funds for the project, he said.

The M&S finance head, however, warned it will take some time to produce the PPEs because they are working hard to ensure standard production.

Following the confirmation of coronavirus cases in Bangladesh, the demand for PPEs rose sharply.

Many public hospitals across the country have set up isolation units for possible coronavirus patients, but a lot of them lack adequate resources and equipment to provide necessary services.

Many doctors, nurses and staff members are finding it difficult to continue work owing to the growing risk of infection.

This has also resulted in protests at some hospitals. Nearly 200 interns of Rajshahi Medical College Hospital on March 19 halted their services until the hospital provided them with protective gear. They pointed out that patients with fever and cough come on a daily basis and some of them could be affected by COVID-19, which exposes all health workers if they are not safeguarded with the personal protective equipment.

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention detailed an outline for what constitutes as a standard PPE.

For gowns, it is important to have sufficient overlap of the fabric so that it wraps around the body to cover the back (ensuring that if the wearer squats or sits down, the gown still protects the back area of the body).

While the transmissibility of Covid-19 is not fully understood, gowns are available that protect against microorganisms. The choice of gown should be made based on the level of risk of contamination, according to CDC's guidelines on PPE.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/respirator-use-faq.html#gowns

[URL]https://www.thedailystar.net/online/news/4-lakh-ppes-be-made-bangladesh-1884442[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Bd most likely will face economic hardship soon. Shopping malls and retail outlets closed across Europe and America. Things not looking good anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> Bd most likely will face economic hardship soon. Shopping malls and retail outlets closed across Europe and America. Things not looking good anymore.



If we cannot contain corona outbreak more people going to die of hunger then corona attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

UKBengali said:


> Like I say food is the least thing to worry about in BD over Corona.
> If you do not agree then that is fine.



You are being overly optimistic.

Millions of poor people are already feeling the effects. It is heartbreaking to hear about their cases.

Bangladesh is not a rich country. The government can't afford to dole out money to citizens like the western countries. Government may be able to provide emergency food relief, but only for a short period of time.

If this situation is prolonged, we will see a lot of people in Bangladesh starving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

11:48 PM, March 22, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:37 AM, March 23, 2020

*'Movement restricted' in Mirpur's Tolarbagh following death of man suspected to be infected with coronavirus*

https://www.thedailystar.net/city/n...amily-claims-was-infected-coronavirus-1884484







Star Online Report

A resident of Tolarbagh area in the capital's Mirpur died this evening, after which a 'restriction on movement' was instituted in the area. 

The victim was a neighbour of the man who had earlier succumbed to Covid-19 on Saturday, a neighbour said.

Another local told our correspondent that the victim was informed by Kurmitola General Hospital doctors in the afternoon that he was infected with coronavirus.

Earlier this morning, the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) had collected the victim's samples for conducting tests. 

Local MP Aslamul Haque Aslam told The Daily Star that movement was restricted in the area following the death. 

"We have not instituted a lockdown, but we have restricted movement for the well-being of other residents," he said. 

About the deceased, Aslam said he was informed that the victim had gone to a mosque with the man who had earlier succumbed to coronavirus infection on Saturday.


----------



## UKBengali

leonblack08 said:


> You are being overly optimistic.
> 
> Millions of poor people are already feeling the effects. It is heartbreaking to hear about their cases.
> 
> Bangladesh is not a rich country. The government can't afford to dole out money to citizens like the western countries. Government may be able to provide emergency food relief, but only for a short period of time.
> 
> If this situation is prolonged, we will see a lot of people in Bangladesh starving.



There is enough money to keep millions of the very poorest from starving to death.
Run some numbers on how little it costs to supply basics like rice, oil, onions and dall - BD government can well afford this for many many months, if not years.

We need to keep in mind that BD is no longer dirt-poor like it used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black_cats

01:11 AM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:17 AM, March 23, 2020
*Doctor who treated Covid-19 patient, now tests positive for the virus*








Star Online Report

The medical officer, who treated a coronavirus patient at the capital's Delta Medical College Hospital, recently also tested positive for the virus.

The young doctor had received the patient at the emergency centre of the hospital, Dr Md Saiduzzaman, a member of the Foundation for Doctors' Safety & Rights, told The Daily Star.

Another doctor who assisted him to treat the patient from Tolarbagh is in home-quarantine with five other family members, Dr Das of Kuwait Maitree Hospital said.

Saiduzzaman said the doctor was taken to Kuwait Maitree Hospital, after which he was transferred to Kurmitola General Hospital and put on a ventilator.

He had been running a fever and was taken to hospital after experiencing some breathing difficulties, according to the hospital sources. 

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...d-19-patient-now-tests-positive-virus-1884541


----------



## Bilal9

Black_cats said:


> Protests in Habiganj due to asking people to pray at home for Coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138814804310772



Gadha uneducated Molla idiots....



UKBengali said:


> There is enough money to keep millions of the very poorest from starving to death.
> Run some numbers on how little it costs to supply basics like rice, oil, onions and dall - BD government can well afford this for many many months, if not years.
> 
> We need to keep mind that BD is no longer dirt-poor like it used to be.



Yup this is not a dire Somalian/Ethiopian war type situation....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

12:36 AM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:39 AM, March 23, 2020
*‘How I will buy food for my family’: Daily wage earners counting losses during coronavirus outbreak*

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ng-losses-during-coronavirus-outbreak-1884520






M Jahirul Islam Jewel

As some people with more regularised jobs and businesses gradually begin to work from home or enter stay-home modes across the country, livelihoods of low-income people are being hit hard.

"I don't know how I will buy food for my family as I earned only Tk 75 today, while I would have to pay Tk 100 rent for the rickshaw," said Shah Alam, a rickshaw-puller in Barishal town.

With people staying home, businesses suspended, constructions halted, and economy as a whole gradually slowing down, these day-to-day earners face an uphill battle to survive.

No day labourer was offered any work since Sunday morning when this correspondent visited Sagordi Bridge in Barishal city, where day labourers regularly come to be hired.

"I have been waiting here for the last two hours to get any work but no one came here to hire us for work today," said Abu Mia, a day labourer.

Drivers of battery-run auto-rickshaw and motor bikes for ride-sharing in Barishal and Jhalakathi town were also counting their losses due to a lack of passengers.

"I earned only Tk 280 on Saturday while I have to pay Tk 400 as the daily rent for my auto-rickshaw," said Shahin Hossain, a driver in Jhalakathi.

"I didn't find a single passenger since morning. I have to buy medicine for my mother daily along with groceries," said Saydul Islam, a bike-ride sharer at Rupatoli Bus Stand in Barishal city.

Around 25,000 auto-rickshaws, 15,000 rickshaws and 10,000 ride-sharing motorbikes ply in Barishal division.

Most also said they would rather have stayed home to remain safe if they did not have to worry about ensuring food for their family, or were provided enough support in this regard.


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> If we cannot contain corona outbreak more people going to die of hunger then corona attack.



Yeah, I see great economic depressions coming in our way. Ma Allah help us all.


----------



## Bilal9

Al-zakir said:


> Yeah, I see great economic depressions coming in our way. Ma Allah help us all.



I believe we should open up langar-khana situations. The mosques and Jamaat can set an example by taking action and businesses can donate money to keep them going.


----------



## Black_cats

*Mockery by the name of isolation unit in Shariatpur!*






*Two US returnees, who attended wedding reception in Bangladesh, test positive for coronavirus*

Tazul Islam Reza, Gaibandha Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2020-03-22 20:03:33 BdST 






*Hundreds of people who joined the reception, also attended by two coronavirus patients, voted in Saturday’s parliamentary by-election in Gaibandha.*
*Panic has gripped Gaibandha after two returnees from the US have tested positive for coronavirus after attending a wedding reception in Sadullapur Upazila.*

The Sadullapur Upazila Coronavirus Prevention Committee recommended locking the Upazila down to prevent further spread of the virus as hundreds of people who joined the reception voted in Saturday’s parliamentary by-election.

But the committee’s chief Gaibandha Deputy Commissioner Abdul Matin has ignored the recommendation.

The panel made the recommendation at an emergency meeting on Sunday after the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research or IEDCR confirmed that the two patients were infected with the virus.

Shahinoor Islam, the Upazila health and family planning officer, said a woman of the family that hosted the reception was quarantined after falling ill.

Shahinoor, who is also member secretary of the coronavirus prevention panel, said two relatives of the family had recently returned to their home in Gaibandha town from the US.

The two came to the home in Sadullapur on Mar 11 to attend the ceremony and went back to their house after two more days.

The district health authorities ordered home quarantine for them later when it came to know about the issue, Shahinoor said.

Specimens from their bodies were sent to the IEDCR lab in Dhaka for coronavirus test when they fell ill.

As the tests came back positive, the coronavirus prevention committee decided to lock the entire Upazila down.

In a letter requesting the DC’s permission for the lockdown, the committee wrote that 400 to 500 people had attended the wedding reception.

Many of those who had joined the reception visited polling stations in the by-election to Gaibandha-3 seat consisting of Sadullapur and Palashbari Upazilas on Saturday, according to the letter.

The turnout in the constituency with over 435,000 voters was around 60 percent, according to the Election Commission, which defied calls to postpone the polls over coronavirus.

DC Matin said he received the letter but the situation “does not warrant lockdown”.

It could not be confirmed whether the two patients in Gaibandha were among the total 27 cases confirmed by the IEDCR.

https://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1737626


----------



## Black_cats

03:56 PM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 06:08 PM, March 23, 2020
*1 more dies of coronavirus, 6 new cases confirmed: IEDCR *

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...cases-detected-1-more-dead-says-iedcr-1884718






Star Online Report

One more coronavirus patient has died in Bangladesh while six new cases have been confirmed by the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR).

This takes the number of deaths from Covid-19 to three and infected to 33 in the country.

"There are three males and three females among the newly infected. One is a health practitioner. Two of them recently arrived from India and Bahrain while the rest were infected by other patients," Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, IEDCR said while briefing the media through a videoconference today.

At present, three health workers – one doctor and two nurses – are suffering from the disease, according to Dr Flora.

The IEDCR tested 56 people in the last 24 hours. A total of 620 people had been tested so far, she said.

Fifty-one people have been put in isolation while 46 are in institutional quarantine, she noted.

When asked what measures were in place for the Rohingya camps, Dr Flora said, "We have warned people about travelling to Cox's Bazar so that no public gathering takes place there."

"Besides, we have our field lab at Cox's Bazar Medical College Hospital. If anyone is detected in Cox's Bazar, he/she can be treated there."

The IEDCR director also strictly advised everyone who feels unwell to make sure they do not leave homes unless they need to go to the hospital.

04:54 PM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 06:01 PM, March 23, 2020
*Coronavirus outbreak: Govt declares general holiday from March 26 to April 4 *

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ed-march-26-april-4-cabinet-secretary-1884730

Star Online Graphics




Star Online Graphics

Star Online Report

All government and private offices will be closed from March 26 to April 4 to prevent the spread of coronavirus, the Cabinet Secretary Khandker Anwarul Islam said today.

Government offices, except those involved in emergency services such as law enforcement agencies and hospitals, have been declared closed.

People have been asked to practice social distancing and stay in their homes as much as possible. Local administration around the country have been asked to encourage social distancing among people and armed forces will help them in this regard.

Kitchen markets will stay open during this period. People have been asked not to leave their homes, except to collect emergency supplies and daily necessities.

This announcement comes in the wake of three deaths and 33 infections -- including six new cases -- in connection with coronavirus in the country.

Public transport will remain limited and people have been asked to avoid using them as well to prevent spread of the virus.

Banking services have also been limited and the country's central bank -- Bangladesh Bank -- will give necessary directives in this regard.

Dr Ahmad Kaikaus, principal secretary to the prime minister, said a monitoring cell at Prime Minister's Office will remain open 24 hours.

*Locals block Uttara hospital for reportedly treating coronavirus patients*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 09:55 am March 23rd, 2020
https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-for-reportedly-treating-coronavirus-patients






Photo: Bigstock


The incident took place on Sunday night

Locals have laid siege to a hospital in Uttara of Dhaka for reportedly treating coronavirus patients in the residential area.

Agitated residents took to the streets in Uttara Sector 11 around 8pm on Sunday and staged demonstrations, blocking a road in front of the Regent Hospital Ltd.

Locals said the hospital authorities have made an agreement with the government for treating patients infected with coronavirus and keeping them in isolation unit.

During their demonstration, the residents also got into an argument with the hospital authorities over the agreement.

Uttara west police station Officer-in-Charge (OC) Tapan Chandra Saha said they went to the spot upon being informed about the matter and brought the situation under control.

He said: "The hospital authorities did have an agreement with the Health Ministry for providing treatment to patients infected with coronavirus. We have checked their documents.

"We will inform the ministry and the Directorate General of Health Services [DGHS] about the matter. They will take the final decision," he added.

It was not learnt immediately whether the hospital authorities provided treatment to any Covid-19 patient or not. 

Bangladesh has so far recorded two deaths and 27 infections from Covid-19, a pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO).

The fast spreading coronavirus has claimed more than 14,600 lives and infected over 337,000 people across the world, according to Worldometer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

03:15 PM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:21 PM, March 23, 2020
*Need for PPE still not that urgent: health minister*

www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-deadly-new-threat/news/need-ppe-still-not-urgent-health-minister-1884706%3famp

File photo of Health Minister Zahid Maleque.






File photo of Health Minister Zahid Maleque.

Star Online Report

Health and Family Welfare Minister Zahid Maleque today said, "We still do not need PPE [personal protective equipment] that desperately."

The health minister said this during a briefing at Bangladesh Secretariat in Dhaka.

"We are well-prepared. No one makes PPE preemptively," the minister said adding that "none can prepare everything in advance."

"We had preparation and that is why we managed to quarantine 20,000 people," he said.

"We have been preparing machinery to diagnose coronavirus. Hence, we could test 250 people so far," the minister added saying that they had been preparing to build new labs for three months.

The minister also said that although Saudi government has put a stop to all religious gatherings, Bangladesh has only asked to limit those.

About international flights, the health minister said that almost all flights except for two to three have been cancelled. "The rest may be halted by tomorrow," he said.

He also urged the returnees from abroad to self-quarantine and inform the concerned authority about it.

"Do not cause harm to the people of the country," he urged.

Urging everyone to work together he said, "Nothing can be achieved by only blaming each other."

Following confirmation of the first coronavirus cases in Bangladesh, demand for PPEs among health workers rose sharply.

Many public hospitals across the country set up isolation units for possible coronavirus patients, but a lot of them lack adequate resources and equipment to provide necessary services.

Many doctors, nurses and staff members are finding it difficult to continue work owing to the growing risk of infection.

This has also resulted in protests at some hospitals. Nearly 200 interns of Rajshahi Medical College Hospital on March 19 halted their services until the hospital provided them with protective gear. They pointed out that patients with fever and cough come on a daily basis and some of them could be affected by COVID-19, which exposes all health workers if they are not safeguarded with the personal protective equipment.


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> 03:15 PM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:21 PM, March 23, 2020
> *Need for PPE still not that urgent: health minister*
> 
> www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-deadly-new-threat/news/need-ppe-still-not-urgent-health-minister-1884706%3famp
> 
> File photo of Health Minister Zahid Maleque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of Health Minister Zahid Maleque.
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> Health and Family Welfare Minister Zahid Maleque today said, "We still do not need PPE [personal protective equipment] that desperately."
> 
> The health minister said this during a briefing at Bangladesh Secretariat in Dhaka.
> 
> "We are well-prepared. No one makes PPE preemptively," the minister said adding that "none can prepare everything in advance."
> 
> "We had preparation and that is why we managed to quarantine 20,000 people," he said.
> 
> "We have been preparing machinery to diagnose coronavirus. Hence, we could test 250 people so far," the minister added saying that they had been preparing to build new labs for three months.
> 
> The minister also said that although Saudi government has put a stop to all religious gatherings, Bangladesh has only asked to limit those.
> 
> About international flights, the health minister said that almost all flights except for two to three have been cancelled. "The rest may be halted by tomorrow," he said.
> 
> He also urged the returnees from abroad to self-quarantine and inform the concerned authority about it.
> 
> "Do not cause harm to the people of the country," he urged.
> 
> Urging everyone to work together he said, "Nothing can be achieved by only blaming each other."
> 
> Following confirmation of the first coronavirus cases in Bangladesh, demand for PPEs among health workers rose sharply.
> 
> Many public hospitals across the country set up isolation units for possible coronavirus patients, but a lot of them lack adequate resources and equipment to provide necessary services.
> 
> Many doctors, nurses and staff members are finding it difficult to continue work owing to the growing risk of infection.
> 
> This has also resulted in protests at some hospitals. Nearly 200 interns of Rajshahi Medical College Hospital on March 19 halted their services until the hospital provided them with protective gear. They pointed out that patients with fever and cough come on a daily basis and some of them could be affected by COVID-19, which exposes all health workers if they are not safeguarded with the personal protective equipment.




So the idiot does not think that PPE is not required?!

@Avicenna 
@Homo Sapiens


----------



## Black_cats

*Islami Bank Bangladesh in action!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

^^^ Excellent and heartening to see the scenes at a bank in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

08:50 PM, March 23, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:08 PM, March 23, 2020
*Buet's Dhakeshwari teachers' quarter under lockdown*

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ed-buets-dhakeshwari-residential-area-1884784

Photo: Collected





Photo: Collected

Star Online Report

The university authority has enforced a lockdown in Buet's Dhakeshwari teachers' quarters as a coronavirus case was confirmed there.

Residents have been asked to stay home for the next 14 days for their own safety and security, said a press statement signed by Prof Dr Pran Kanai Saha, president of the environment committee of the area.

"We have taken the decision as part of precautionary measures," he told The Daily Star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Party started in Bangladesh as government has declared public holidays. People are returning to their home without following social distancing in crowded trains.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1563629590453361


----------



## leonblack08

Black_cats said:


> Party started in Bangladesh as government has declared public holidays. People are returning to their home without following social distancing in crowded trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1563629590453361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 616674



The lack of awareness is astonishing. 
We as a nation have a don't care attitude, but this is outright foolish.

Can anyone in Bangladesh tell me if there has been enough awareness campaign in the TV and other media to make people understand the risks?



Black_cats said:


> Protests in Habiganj due to asking people to pray at home for Coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=138814804310772



The problem is not religion, but people's lack of understanding of the religion. Here in the West we have stopped Jummah 2 weeks back because that is in line with Islamic Shariah.

You are not required to endanger your lives to practice Islam. 

Only if our illiterate mollahs understood that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black_cats

Coronavirus awareness campaign in Noakhali with Noakhailla style! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159399932371729

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black_cats

Protest in front of Regent Hospital after it has got approval to treat Corona patients by the residents of Uttara!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2895929997123617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Black_cats said:


> Coronavirus awareness campaign in Noakhali with Noakhailla style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159399932371729



Cracked me up! 

But the guy is doing a wonderful job creating awareness!


----------



## NeonNinja

Black_cats said:


> Party started in Bangladesh as government has declared public holidays. People are returning to their home without following social distancing in crowded trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1563629590453361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 616674


Same happened here in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*All local, commuter, mail train services suspended across Bangladesh*
Shohel Mamun

 Published at 09:56 am March 24th, 2020





File photo: People wait to catch a train at the Airport Railway Station Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune


Currently, 257 such trains are functioning across Bangladesh

Bangladesh Railway Authority has suspended all local, commuter, and mail train services across the country to control the spread of coronavirus.

The services were suspended from Monday midnight and will remain suspended till further notice. 

Currently, 257 such trains are functioning across Bangladesh.

Railway's Additional Director General for Operations Mia Jahan confirmed the matter to the Dhaka Tribune over the phone on Tuesday morning.

He said: “Only inter district and freight trains are functioning right now. Since the tickets of inter-district trains were already sold to passengers, we have not suspended it yet.

“We will take decision regarding suspension of inter-district trains in a meeting today [Tuesday]. Even if we choose to suspend it, then it will be applicable from March 26.”

Covid-19, a new strain of coronavirus, which was first reported in China’s Wuhan has killed at least 16,558 people across the world and infected 381,649 till date. 

At least 102,429 people have recovered from the virus which has spread to 195 countries. 




Massive rush at Kamalapur railway station on March 18, 2020, despite warning against public gathering due to cornavirus pandeminc | Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka TribuneAs of Monday, Bangladesh confirmed three coronavirus deaths since the outbreak of the deadly pandemic in the country. The number of total infected now stands at 33.

On the same day, Bangladesh government declared a 10-day shutdown, effective from March 26 to April 4, to battle the spread of the coronavirus.

Both the private and public sectors, except emergency services, would come to a temporary halt. 

Educational institutions will stay closed during this period but banks will remain open to facilitate the financial transaction for their clients.

On the other hand, Bangladesh’s armed forces will start assisting the administration in every divisional and district town from Tuesday, to ensure that people maintain social distance and are taking precautionary measures to prevent the novel coronavirus from spreading further.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...il-train-services-suspended-across-bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Factory owners against production halt amid virus threat*

Published: March 24, 2020 14:02:42 | Updated: March 24, 2020 14:47:17 




FE file photo

Industry leaders do not want to shut down factories as a measure to curb the spread of the novel coronavirus, so they are waiting for government directives on workers and factories.

On Monday, the government declared the shutdown of all government and private offices and courts from March 26 to April 04 amid mounting fears of the coronavirus that infected 33 people and killed three in Bangladesh.

The workers are flooding out of cities towards their homes after the announcement. Whether this will fuel the spread of the virus has been brought into question.


Some owners said they are taking steps to ensure the well-being of the workers.

There are 41 manufacturing sectors in Bangladesh, including the garment industry, processed foods, plastic products and footwear. The garment industry alone employs more than four million workers. How these workers, along with workers in other sectors, will get about their livelihoods after the government’s decision on Monday is also part of the larger concern, bdnews24.com reported.

BGMEA president Rubana Huq said, “Every factory owner will decide by themselves on shutting the plants; otherwise, the government will provide a guideline. BGMEA is not an authority who can give the decision on this.”

The Ministry of Labour and Employment called meetings twice on Saturday and Sunday over the present situation. In these meetings, owners, workers and the government have all agreed to keep the factories open.

However, some garment labour leaders have been pushing for the immediate shutdown of factories due to health concerns.

President of Bangladesh’s apex trade body FBCCI Sheikh Fazle Fahim told the news agency that industry owners are waiting to receive a comprehensive plan from the government.

“We are thinking about the millions of workers travelling home and what results this may bring. Besides, the future of these scores of unemployed people and when production may resume are also matters of concern,” he said.

“The association or the owners turned to the government for a decision on this, because only a central decision can maintain discipline.”

On Tuesday, the government announced the cutting off of all public transport services from March 26-April 04 after mandatory holidays were declared for 10 days with all government and private offices and courts shut down.

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina will address the nation on March 25. The premiere is expected to issue directives on the coronavirus outbreak in her speech the day before Independence Day.

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...-production-halt-amid-virus-threat-1585036962

*IEDCR: 4th death, 6 more infected with coronavirus in Bangladesh*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 03:26 pm March 24th, 2020







IEDCR Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement

The Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) has confirmed that the number of deaths from coronavirus in Bangladesh has risen to 4. 

AT the same time, six new cases of coronavirus infection in Bangladesh have also been confirmed. IEDCR Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement while addressing an online press briefing on Tuesday.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-more-infected-with-coronavirus-in-bangladesh


----------



## CrazyZ

Black_cats said:


> *Islami Bank Bangladesh in action!*
> 
> View attachment 616601
> 
> 
> View attachment 616602
> 
> 
> View attachment 616604
> 
> 
> View attachment 616607
> 
> 
> View attachment 616609
> 
> 
> View attachment 616611
> 
> 
> View attachment 616612
> 
> 
> View attachment 616615


Is there enough PPE for banks and hospitals?


----------



## VikingRaider

mmr said:


> Weather wont help.


Yes because it's biological warfare I am quite sure!


----------



## mmr

Atlas said:


> Yes because it's biological warfare I am quite sure!


No its not. Its a total failure of hasina and her dumb *** government. Now wait for few weeks bangladesh will be flooded with dead bodies and bal has to burn those. Even dead bodies are infected. But ya we need to celebrate birthday of her daddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

People in Bangladesh returning home due to public holidays!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1145907322422790


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> Protest in front of Regent Hospital after it has got approval to treat Corona patients by the residents of Uttara!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2895929997123617


After all, this is Golden Bangladesh. We should take pride of our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

FM Momen claimed USA has asked for coronavirus related Medical equipments from Bangladesh





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=228161431895590

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Black_cats said:


> People in Bangladesh returning home due to public holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1145907322422790


It's the curse of Dhaka centric development. These people are rootless in Dhaka & major percent of them don't even have an income to sustain a day without working.

What do you expect to happen in this situation?

What I am saying is nothing new. For last 3 decades experts are urging the gov. to de-centralise away from Dhaka. Developing the district cities would have spared us this picture.

What did our establishment actually did or achieved in last 3 decades?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black_cats

Police imposed lockdown in Borguna with stick beating of individuals those who were outside!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2764916813627980





*10,000 coronavorus testing kits, PPEs to arrive from China on Thursday*

Published: March 24, 2020 18:08:59 | Updated: March 24, 2020 21:16:09 







The second batch of medical logistics including 10,000 testing kits, 10,000 personal protective equipment (PPE) and 1,000 infrared thermometers will arrive in the city from Kunming, China on Thursday.

The medical logistics will be brought through a special aircraft of the Chinese government to help Bangladesh fight the COVID-19, said the Chinese Embassy in Dhaka on Tuesday.

In the face of this unprecedented global pandemic, China reiterated its strong commitment to helping friends in need and building a community of shared future for mankind, says a UNB report.


Foreign Minister Dr AK Abdul Momen on Sunday said the government is working to have adequate stock of medical logistics to deal with the situation.

"We need it. We need to have enough stock," he said adding that the government is also allowing private companies to import testing kits and other medical logistics.

China recently announced its decision to donate emergency medical supplies, including a large number of test kits, to Bangladesh to fight coronavirus.

This Chinese Emergency Humanitarian Aid Project includes coronavirus test kits for 10,000 people, 15,000 medical N95 masks, 10,000 medical protective clothing and 1,000 infrared thermometers.

Meanwhile, Jack Ma, co-founder and former executive chairman of Alibaba Group, announced to help Bangladesh and some other Asian nations contain the spread of coronavirus.

He made the announcement in a tweet on Saturday.

Ma promised to donate emergency supplies, including masks, test kits, protective suits, plus ventilators and thermometers. 

The other nations are – Afghanistan, Cambodia, Laos, Maldives, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.

While talking to reporters at his office, Dr Momen said the government is working hard to overcome the new challenge.

"It's a challenge. We will be able to overcome the challenge by working together," he said.

The Foreign Minister said Bangladesh has successfully overcome the challenges of cyclone and other natural disasters.

"In the world, we are known as model of disaster preparedness country. We managed that successfully," Dr Momen said.

Emphasising on joint efforts, he said they are ready to accept any good recommendations to handle the situation. "We remain open to good recommendations. We are also mobilising our people (to create awareness)."

Dr Momen said they are in touch with China regarding medical logistics to be brought to Bangladesh.

Meanwhile, local companies have started producing PPEs (personal protective equipments) and masks to address the needs.

Bangladesh announced its first coronavirus cases on March 8.

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...s-to-arrive-from-china-on-thursday-1585051739

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> FM Momen claimed USA has asked for coronavirus related Medical equipments from Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=228161431895590


It is like Nero playing the flute when Rome is burning. AS usual, this Momen guy is talking stupid when 8 million unemployed expatriates are expected to come back from all over the world because of coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black_cats

*Bangladesh sees mad rush for home despite ban on public transports *

Shahin Akhter and Rashad Ahamad | Published: 23:33, Mar 24,2020 | Updated: 01:10, Mar 25,2020






Thousands of people struggle to get on a ferry at Sadarghat Ferry Terminal in Dhaka on Tuesday following the announcement of public holiday from March 26 to April 4 to slow the spread of coronavirus. — Indrajit Kumer Ghosh

The authorities on Tuesday closed all public transport services on railways, waterways and domestic airways in the country while thousands of people overcrowded the terminals in the capital as the government on Monday announced a 10-day public holiday from March 26 to April 4.

Movement of passenger trains, launches and domestic flights would remain suspended until further notice to check the spread of COVID-19 that has already killed four and infected 39 people in the country.

Road transport and bridges ministry is also going to impose a 10-day ban on movement of all public transports on roads from tomorrow.

All goods carrying vehicles on roads, railways and waterways would remain outside the purview of the bans.

Soon after the government declared holiday for government and non-government organisations on Monday, thousands of people started to leave Dhaka since Monday night which turned into a mad rush on Tuesday.

Different trains and launches were crammed with passengers while no special measures were taken to tackle such rush at these terminals and for following health directives to avoid coronavirus infection.

Bus passengers suffered more due to extra fares charged by bus owners plying different routes and many of them forced to get on goods carrying vehicles risking their lives.

Earlier on Tuesday morning the railways ministry stopped movement of all 257 local, commuter and mail trains in the country.

In the afternoon at a press conference held at the Rail Bhaban the railways minister Nurul Islam Sujan said that services of 102 intercity trains would be closed from Tuesday evening until further notice.

‘If any train starts from Panchagarh to Dhaka today it will complete its journey after reaching Panchagarh again,’ he said and added that in that way movement of trains would stop completely by this morning.

The decision to suspend public transports was taken by the Prime Minister’s Office in a meeting following the prevailing situation, he said, adding that around 20 freight trains would continue their services across the country.

Replying to a question Nurul Islam claimed that railway staff had followed the health ministry instructions at the stations after the outbreak of the virus as much as possible.

During the closure all officials would be present at the Rail Bhaban ready to provide any special and urgent service, he added.

Road transport and bridges minister Obaidul Quader on Tuesday, in a video message from the secretariat, announced that the government had taken a decision to shut down all public transports on roads from March 26 to April 4 to combat the spread of the coronavirus infection.

He said that trucks, covered vans, vehicles carrying medicine and fuels and all other goods carrying vehicles would remain outside the purview of the ban and reminded the drivers of goods carrying vehicles not to carry passengers.

Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority on the day announced by issuing a press release that movement of all water transports would remain close until further notice.

Shipping ministry senior public relations officer Md Jahangir Alan Khan said that goods-laden vessels would be outside the purview of the ban.

Senior secretary to civil aviation and tourism ministry Md Mohibul Haque told New Age that flights on all domestic routes across Bangladesh would remain suspended from Tuesday midnight until further notice.

The government on Monday declared the public holidays for between March 26 and April 4 for maintaining social isolation which the experts suggested to prevent the coronavirus spread which infected 39 people and caused four deaths in Bangladesh till Tuesday.

‘The public holiday was not declared for celebration but to stay at home,’ said Ahmad Kaikaus, principal secretary to the Prime Minister’s Office at a press briefing on Tuesday and requested the employees to stay at home to prevent coronavirus.

The mad rush to leave the city began after the announcements from different ministries and thousands of people were seen at all railway, waterway and bus terminals in the capital.

A number of homebound people said that they were going to their ancestral homes as they felt Dhaka was more vulnerable to the spread of the virus compared with their village homes while others said that since they were given a long vacation they would like to spend it with their families.

World Health Organisation former regional adviser Muzaherul Huq said that the coronavirus transmission risk increased due to movement of huge people from city to villages and other cities.

In a statement, Passenger Welfare Association of Bangladesh secretary general Mozammel Haque Chowdhury said that people were going to their ancestral homes by crowding different transports in the last few days which only increased the chance of spreading the infection.

The government decision of not shutting down all public transports on the same day of announcement of the 10-day public holiday proved to be suicidal following these scenarios, he added.

Since Monday night a huge number of people rushed to the capital’s stations to leave Dhaka which continued till Tuesday, said Bangladesh Railway director general Md Shamsuzzaman.

He also said that the pressure of people leaving Dhaka was such it seemed as if almost half the passengers seen during Eid festivals were the stations.

People were seen standing too close to one another at ticket counters and it was more congested inside the trains.

Following the notice the launch services were closed down in the afternoon while launches were seen leaving Dhaka in overcrowded conditions.

New Age correspondent in Manikganj reported that Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Corporation limited the ferry services on Paturia-Daulatdia water route after Tuesday noon till further notice.

The corporation’s Aricha office manager Zillur Rahman said that only one or two ferries would continue to provide service only for goods-laden vehicles.

Our correspondent in Munshiganj reported that since afternoon hundreds of people gathered at Mawa ghat to go to Kaorakandi ghat and the crowd swelled to several thousands in the evening.

Meanwhile a good number of people with masks and gloves were seen at Dhaka’s Gabtoli inter-district bus terminal and at Kalyanpur bus stand.

Taking advantage of the situation, different bus companies allegedly charged extra from passengers, forcing many to avail motorcycles and trucks.

Some rundown buses were seen leaving Gabtoli with passengers.

At Kalyanpur area Nurunnahar Khatun, mother of two children, said that she was going to her children’s grandfather’s home at Rangpur to spend the vacation.

Abdul Hannan, another homebound person at Kalyanpur, said that he was feeling stressed here at Mirpur and is now set to spend quality time in an healthy environment at his village in Pabna.

At a particular bus counter Ariful Islam, a resident of Mohammadpur, said that he did not manage to get any ticket to go to Khulna.

The counter manager Faruk Hossain Babu said that all of their tickets were sold out until March 26.

At Gabtoli, Ahsan Ahmed, a private university student, alleged that the bus operators claimed Tk 600 instead of Tk 300 to take him to Pabna.

The education ministry on Tuesday extended the holyday for all educational institutions till April 9.






_Clockwise from top left, thousands of people throng Sadarghat Ferry Terminal, police restrict public entrance to the terminal, a policeman uses PA system to request people waiting for ferries to go back after Bangladesh Inland water Transport authority closed transport vessels indefinitely, police charge batons to disperse potential passengers thronging the terminal, people wait in queues to buy train tickets at Kamalapur Railway Station, and passengers crowd around the Saidabad Bus Terminal in Dhaka to leave the city on Tuesday. — New Age photo_

https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...ush-for-home-despite-ban-on-public-transports

*Homeless people doesn’t have fear of coronavirus.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Black_cats

09:05 PM, March 25, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:17 PM, March 25, 2020
*Courier service fined in Rajshahi for ferrying passengers from Dhaka*


https://www.thedailystar.net/courie...jshahi-ferrying-passengers-from-dhaka-1885831









A courier service was busted by a mobile court in Rajshahi for illegally ferrying passengers to the district from Dhaka on March 25, 2020. Photo: Collected
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: none; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-right: auto; margin-left: auto;">




A courier service was busted by a mobile court in Rajshahi for illegally ferrying passengers to the district from Dhaka on March 25, 2020. Photo: Collected


Star Online Report


While the authorities have suspended all vehicular traffic to avoid spread of the coronavirus, a courier service began ferrying passengers from Dhaka to Rajshahi inside their covered vans.

A mobile court today busted the illegal operation in a drive and sealed the office of the courier, Ahmed Parcel Service, Abu Aslam, additional district magistrate in Rajshahi, told The Daily Star.

Tipped off, the mobile court led by Executive Magistrate Losmi Chakma went to the local office of Ahmed Parcel Service this afternoon and found that the courier brought more than 20 passengers from Siddikbazar area of Dhaka.

The passengers were dropped in front of a filling station at Shekher Chalk area of Rajshahi city, some 500 yards away from the courier service's office at Kumarpara area.

The courier's local manager Nabuyat Ali was fined Taka one lakh and a covered van used in carrying passengers instead of freights was seized, the official said.




However, the mobile court could not trace any of the passengers who were brought to Rajshahi, reports our correspondent.

"If there was a single person affected with the coronavirus among the passengers, they are already spreading the disease," Abu Aslam said.

"We have witnesses who informed us that they were transporting passengers instead of freight since transport workers stopped plying buses," the Rajshahi additional district magistrate said.

Transport workers earlier on March 19 suspended plying of buses on Dhaka-Rajshahi route to avoid the spread of coronavirus.

Later, the government suspended all vehicular services including trains on Tuesday evening.


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> *Bangladesh sees mad rush for home despite ban on public transports *


Shaikh Mujib correctly understood our "Hujuge Bangal" mentality and used it to serve his purpose.


----------



## Black_cats

*COVID-19: Bangladesh mulls suspending Friday prayers*
*Premier advises citizens to perform prayers at home, though no formal announcement made*
Md. Kamruzzaman |26.03.2020








DHAKA, Bangladesh 

Bangladesh’s Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has appealed to Muslims in the country to perform Friday prayers at home, instead of the mosque, in the wake of the coronavirus pandemic.



“Muslim brothers, perform your prayers at home. And brothers and sisters of other religions, do your prayers at homes,” she said in a late night address to the nation on Wednesday.



She urged citizens to avoid crowded places and stay at home to avert the spread of the virus which has so far claimed five lives in Bangladesh and infected 39 others.



Bangladesh on Tuesday imposed complete lockdown and suspended inter-city travel.



While the country has also deployed the army to ensure the measures, it has yet to make a formal announcement on congregation at mosques, a move that could draw strong emotions in the Muslim-majority nation of 165 million population. 



Tens of thousands attend Friday prayers in Bangladesh, often forming neat rows on the streets outside due to lack of space inside the mosques.



Despite being an integral part of Muslim faith, these large crowds at mosques serve as the ideal spot for the highly contagious coronavirus to multiply.



“We never imagined that we will not be able to attend Friday prayers at the mosque,” said Waliur Rahman, a resident of the capital Dhaka.



Many clerics have also shown aversion to the possible calling off of Friday prayers.



“People can use face masks and other protective gear,” said a cleric, Khalilur Rehman Madani.



Meanwhile, the country’s top religious body Islamic Foundation will convene to discuss the issue at hand.



After first appearing in Wuhan, China last December, the novel coronavirus has spread to at least 175 countries and territories sounding global alarm.



Across the world, more than 21,000 people have died of the virus, according to U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University, causing government’s to take extreme measures.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/covid-19-bangladesh-mulls-suspending-friday-prayers/1780251

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...beds-insufficient-to-combat-covid-19-pandemic

"In reality, hospitals in Bangladesh have only 1,169 ICU beds (432 govt, 737 private) in total against a population of 161,356,039 people. "

"According to IEDCR, a total of 400 beds at six hospitals in Dhaka, 150 beds in two Chittagong hospitals, 200 beds in two Sylhet hospitals, 400 beds in two Barisal hospitals and 200 beds in two Rangpur hospitals have been prepared to keep coronavirus patients in isolation"


----------



## Black_cats

*Two physicians among four test positive for coronavirus infection in Bangladesh *

Staff Correspondent | Published: 11:26, Mar 27,2020 | Updated: 12:21, Mar 27,2020

https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...itive-for-coronavirus-infection-in-bangladesh

Four more tested positive for the novel coronavirus infection in Bangladesh on Friday.

Among the newly infected persons, two were physicians.

With this, the infection hit 48 in the country.

Meerjady Sabrina Flora, Institute of Epidemiology Disease Control and Research director, revealed the information on an online conference. She also said of community transmission in a 'limited scale' in Bangladesh.

The first novel coronavirus infection of three people was confirmed in Bangladesh on March 8, 2020.

*Related Coverage:*

› Man dies with coronavirus symptom at KMCH
› Coronavirus death toll passes 21,000, three billion under lockdown
› Newspapers don’t spread coronavirus, read newspapers: NOAB 
› Coronavirus myth busters





Coronavirus disease, COVID-19, Situation in Bangladesh. Source: Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research


Presently a total of 48 are infected and 5 died in the country.

The IEDCR director, however, on Thursday provided reverse information, which she earlier denied repeatedly. She said that there had been a queue of test seekers, which was rendering many people waiting for the coronavirus tests.

Meerjady time and again said that they had the capacity to tests suspected COVID-19 patients, though people and public health experts questioned the reasons for testing a small number of people.

World Health Organisation on Friday morning confirmed 465,915 cases and 21,031 deaths in 199 countries.


----------



## Gibbs

Bangladesh has the highest mortality rate higher even than Italy.. Thats not good.. 5 deaths among 48 confirmed cases

Low number of cases is probably due to lack of testing rather than the actual numbers infected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> Bangladesh has the highest mortality rate higher even than Italy.. Thats not good.. 5 deaths among 48 confirmed cases
> 
> Low number of cases is probably due to lack of testing rather than the actual numbers infected



I would not trust the number of deaths either as who knows what proportion of seriously sick Corona patients are even getting to hospital.

BD only has 1100 ICU beds out of a population of 160 million and so a mass outbreak would be a disaster.


----------



## Gibbs

UKBengali said:


> I would not trust the number of deaths either as who knows what proportion of seriously sick Corona patients are even getting to hospital.
> 
> BD only as 1100 ICU beds out of a population of 160 million and so a mass outbreak would be a disaster.



The country need to go in to curfew.. Govt should provide vulnerable communities with essentials to survive, 3 Weeks of social isolation can stem this outbreak.. Hope Bangladesh come out of this without major damage


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> The country need to go in to curfew.. Govt should provide vulnerable communities with essentials to survive, 3 Weeks of social isolation have stem this outbreak.. Hope Bangladesh come out of this without major damage



There is something short of curfew and army has been deployed.

BD government already announced to provide food and money to very poorest for 6 months and they will pay the salaries of 100s of thousands of garments and other workers in export industries that were about to lose their jobs.

To be honest S Asia has to hope that the high temperatures negate the virus enough to make up for population density and lack of healthcare.


----------



## Gibbs

UKBengali said:


> There is something short of curfew and army has been deployed.
> 
> BD government already announced to provide food and money to very poorest for 6 months and they will pay the salaries of 100s of thousands of garments and other workers in export industries that were about to lose their jobs.
> 
> To be honest S Asia has to hope that the high temperatures negate the virus enough to make up for population density and lack of healthcare.



Early call from the govt will be the difference between life and death


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> Early call from the govt will be the difference between life and death



Very true.

I am very frustrated that the BD government has urged mosques to not go ahead with Friday prayers today rather than put in an outright ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*30,000 COVID-19 kits arrive from China*




DHAKA, March 27, 2020 (BSS) – A medical supplies of 30,000 much needed testing kits of COVID-19 arrived here from China this afternoon one day after Bangladesh received 10,000 such kits from the Chinese government as donation.

The Chinese Jack Ma and Alibaba Foundations have officially donated the 30,000 coronavirus testing reagents to the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare of Bangladesh today, a Chinese embassy official confirmed it.

The embassy official said the kits have already handed over to the Bangladesh health and family welfare ministry.

Besides, The Jack Ma and Alibaba Foundations will send 30,0000 masks to Bangladesh within couple of days, he added.

Earlier on Thursday, Chinese government handed over medical supplies including 10,000 test kits to help Bangladesh combating the deadly coronavirus.

A special aircraft of Chinese government brought the supplies that also included 10,000 PPE (personal protection equipment) for frontline doctors and 1,000 infrared thermometers.

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=367893

*Kokhon to arrange one-month meals for 50,000 poor families*

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=367869





DHAKA, March 27, 2020 (BSS) – Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) Mayor Mohammad Sayeed Khokon today announced of arranging one-month meals for 50,000 families of low income group in the city from tomorrow during the prevailing crisis triggered by the deadly coronavirus outbreak.

“Food distribution for poor families in the capital Dhaka will begin from tomorrow,” he told journalists while witnessing the germicide spraying programme in city’s Gulisthan area.

He said they will reach out foods to poor families through councilors.

Anyone can call at the DSCC’s hotline number to get foods and the ward councilors will help reach foods to respective residences, he added.

DSCC has opened a control room in this regard. Control room numbers are 01709-900703, 01709-900704.

The mayor also urged riches to extend helping hands to stand by low income group people and wage earners.

Khokon said if any citizen of DSCC contacts to the hotline numbers for food, a team comprising of ward councilors and regional nirbahi officer will help reach out foods to his or her doorsteps.

“We are working with a committee comprising seven magistrates to ensure ‘stay at home’ rules for citizens,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

^^^^

@PersonasNonGrata 

Free food and money for poorest is in addition to 600 million US dollars to support the workers in export orientated industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> 30,000 COVID-19 kits arrive from China


I was excited to read FM Momen talking about sending millions of COVID-19 kits to the USA to help out that country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Managing Director of Akij Group Shaikh Bashir Uddin is funding to build a coronavirus like hospital like China on a two bigha plot in Tejgaon in a week. After that within a week all medical equipment will be set up.

The aim is to provide free treatment to the coronavirus patients of the country. Two renowned Doctors are helping MD of Akij Group in this regard.

*৭ দিনেই দেশে নির্মিত হচ্ছে করোনা হাসপাতাল, মিলবে ফ্রি চিকিৎসা*
২৭-০৩-২০২০, ২৩:২৬
*সময় সংবাদ*







*মহামারী করোনা ভাইরাসে আক্রান্ত রোগীদের চিকিৎসার জন্য চীনের উহান শহরে জরুরী ভিত্তিতে নির্মিত লেইশেনশান হাসপাতালের মতো বাংলাদেশেও এমন হাসপাতাল তৈরি হচ্ছে। তবে সরকারী নয়, ব্যক্তি উদ্যোগে করা হচ্ছে। 
*
রাজধানীর তেজগাঁওয়ে অস্থায়ী এ হাসপাতালটি তৈরি করছে দেশের অন্যতম শীর্ষ করপোরেট প্রতিষ্ঠান আকিজ গ্রুপের ব্যবস্থাপনা পরিচালক (এমডি) শেখ বশির উদ্দিন।

তিনি নিজ উদ্যোগে তেজগাঁওয়ে দুই বিঘা জমিতে উহানের লেইশেনশান হাসপাতালের মতো করে করোনা চিকিৎসার জন্য একটি অস্থায়ী হাসপাতাল তৈরি করছেন।

জানা গেছে, আগামী এক সপ্তাহের মধ্যে হাসপাতালটির নির্মাণ শেষ হবে। সেই সঙ্গে পরবর্তী এক সপ্তাহের মধ্যে চিকিৎসা সরঞ্জাম বসানো হবে। এরপর বিনামূল্যে করোনা আক্রান্ত রোগীদের চিকিৎসা দেয়া হবে। বশির উদ্দিনকে এ কাজে সহায়তা দিচ্ছেন দুজন স্বনামধন্য অভিজ্ঞ চিকিৎসক।

শুক্রবার (২৭ মার্চ) এ বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে শেখ বশির উদ্দিন সংবাদমাধ্যমকে বলেন, ‘হাসপাতাল নির্মাণে কাজ করছি। খুবই ব্যস্ত সময় পার করছি। দেশের এ ক্রান্তিকালে কথা বলার চেয়ে কাজ করা বেশি উত্তম। তাই আগে কাজটা শেষ করতে চাই। সবার সহযোগিতা চাই।’

https://m.somoynews.tv/pages/details/204941

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black_cats

*Coronavirus fatality rate highest in Bangladesh *
Manzur H Maswood | Published: 00:24, Mar 28,2020

https://www.newagebd.net/article/103274/coronavirus-fatality-rate-highest-in-bangladesh

The government statistics showed that the death rate from novel coronavirus infection stood at 10.41 per cent as of Friday, the highest fatality rate compared to any country affected by the coronavirus pandemic.

Bangladesh has so far confirmed 48 cases of coronavirus infection and five of them have died.

The death rate in Bangladesh is more than double the global rate of 4.5 per cent (20,834 deaths in 462,684 infected).

According to the WHO, the fatality rate is 4.01 per cent (32,93 deaths in 81,961 patients) in China, 7.21 per cent (3,434 deaths in 47,610) in Spain, 7.68 per cent (2,077 deaths in 27,017) in Iran, 0.54 per cent (198 deaths in 36,508) in Germany, 5.34 per cent (1,331 deaths in 24,920) in France and 1.39 per cent (884 deaths in 63,570) in the United States.

Only Italy, where 74,386 people were tested positive for coronavirus and 7,505 of them died, is closer to Bangladesh with 10.08 per cent fatality rate.

Though the number of coronavirus-infected patients is still low to reach a reasonable calculation of death rate, experts have said that the possible reason for the high death rate in Bangladeshi is that many people are going undetected.

The government’s disease monitoring arm, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research has, however, different explanation.

‘The actual number of death from coronavirus in Bangladesh should be one, not five, as four of the five diseased were hospitalised with other complications, not with COVID-19,’ said IEDCR director Meerjady Sabrina Flora.

‘The four were detected later during their treatment,’ she told New Age, ‘but we’ve counted them in as they were found positive with the virus.’

Meerjady, also the government’s COVID-19 spokesperson, denied the experts’ observation that many patients were going undetected.

Noted virologist and former vice-chancellor of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University Nazrul Islam said that the IEDCR was not capable of testing a large number of people and that was why many people remained undetected.

‘The death rate would have been low if all the patients have been identified,’ he told New Age.

Meerjady, however, denied that many people were going undetected and that they were not testing a large number of people.

The IEDCR statistics, however, show otherwise.

As of Friday, the IEDCR tested merely 1,026 people, including 106 in the past 24 hours, in the country of a population of more than 17 crore.

Nazrul said that the IEDCR’s testing capacity was not adequate and that all of those contracting the virus could not be examined.

The government is relying on only one testing facility at the IEDCR and tests were only conducted on those who had symptoms and had a direct contact with a person who had arrived from abroad and had already tested positive.

The government said on Thursday that three other test centres were installed — one at the Institute of Public Health in the capital’s Mohakhali, one at Dhaka Shishu Hospital and one in the port city of Chattogram.


----------



## ghost250

meanwhile in dhaka...





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> Bangladesh has so far confirmed 48 cases of coronavirus infection and five of them have died.
> 
> The death rate in Bangladesh is more than double the global rate of 4.5 per cent (20,834 deaths in 462,684 infected).


It is obvious why BD cornovirus fatality is so high. It is because our FM Momen has shipped all the medical equipment/tools to the USA at the later's earnest request. This is what he implied a few days ago.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.thedailystar.net/10-day...ng-daily-essentials-peoples-doorsteps-1886956

03:52 PM, March 28, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:29 PM, March 28, 2020
*10-day shutdown: Ctg police taking daily essentials to people’s doorsteps*


Mohammad Mohsin, officer-in-charge of Chattogram Kotwali Police Station, making announcement of door-to-door shop on March 27, 2020. Photo: Video grab
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-left: 36.5625px; width: 512px;">




Mohammad Mohsin, officer-in-charge of Chattogram Kotwali Police Station, making announcement of door-to-door shop on March 27, 2020. Photo: Video grab

Star Online Report

All 16 police stations under Chattogram Metropolitan Police (CMP) have started services -- taking daily essentials to the doorsteps of port city residents who have been asked to stay home to prevent the spread of coronavirus.

Mohammad Mohsin, officer-in-charge of Chattogram Kotwali Police Station, initiated the service in his area yesterday to provide assistance to the residents in this time of crisis.

After seeing an overwhelming response, CMP Commissioner Mahbubur Rahman instructed all police stations to start the service for their respective areas.


Talking to The Daily Star, Bijoy Boshak, deputy commissioner (CMP-North), said four police stations under his zone started the door-to-door service today after getting the commissioner's instruction.
People will pay after receiving the receipts from the mobile shops.

A video that went viral yesterday shows OC Mohammad Mohsin using a loudspeaker, making an announcement: "Stay home. The shop will reach you. You do not need to go out for shopping. CMP has started this mobile shop for those staying at home.

"Stay home. Stay healthy," He said.

He also asked people to call the hotline number – 01400400400 -- if they need anything. People under Kotwali Police Station has been asked to call 619922

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://tbsnews.net/coronavirus-chr...ladesh/less-crowd-mosques-friday-prayer-61876

Should have been banned but much better than a normal Friday at Baitul Mukarram National Mosque - 3000 people as opposed to 50-100,000 attended, they were washing their hands before entering the mosques and there was some attempt at covering mouths.

"*Less crowd at mosques for Friday prayer *
The Islamic Foundation said imposing restrictions on Jumma prayer to avoid gathering is tough

The Baitul Mukarram National Mosque hosted the Jumma prayer in a limited scale on Friday in line with the Islamic Foundation Bangladesh's earlier advised the devotees not to attend the Friday prayer without taking proper precautions. 

The mosque opened its gates after 1:00pm, just after the summons to line up for the prayer.

Imam of the mosque Mawlana Mufti Muhiuddin Kasem performed the prayer with nearly 2,000 Muslims after cutting the sermon off short. The usual Bangla sermon before the prayer was cancelled altogether. 

After the prayer, the devotees joined the dua seeking refuge for Bangladesh and the world from the coronavirus. They also prayed for the sick.

A few devotees wearing masks and gloves gathered at the south entrance of the national mosque at around 12:30pm. They were advised to maintain social distance during the prayers. 





After the prayer, the imam told the devotees that nearly 50,000 to 1 lakh Muslims pray at the mosque every Friday.

But today we have less than 3,000 devotees, which is painful for me and all of us, he said. 

"We are passing through a difficult time. We should repent and follow the guidance of Islam," the imam further said. He echoed the Islamic Foundation instruction on only healthy people attending prayers at the mosques. 

"Now nobody knows who is healthy or not. Therefore, we should maintain social distance and avoid large gatherings."

Kasem said mosques will remain open and will call the devotees for prayers. The imam, muezzin and mosque caretakers will also be at the mosques during prayer time.

But Mawlana Kasem reminded people to obey the government order of staying home.

"It is our religious obligation to coordinate with the administration and law enforcers." 

The imam of the national mosque also urged the affluent people of the society to lend a hand to the marginalised people.

Earlier on Tuesday, the Islamic Foundation, after consultation with renowned Islamic scholars, advised people not to go to mosques for prayers to contain the coronavirus from spreading.

The foundation said gatherings of devotees could be curtailed during the daily prayers. It also stressed protective measures for the imams and muezzins. 

Some mosques still overcrowded

Though the overall presence at mosques was comparatively low, some mosques in the capital were still overcrowded.

Gulistan's Golapshah mosque saw a huge gathering during the Jumma prayer. Many Muslims rolled out mattresses adjacent to the mosque and performed the prayer. 

Lines of devotees at the West Panthapath mosque sat took to the nearby roads too.

Devotee Alamgir Hosen said he came to pray as he had no signs of illness.





Some mosques even called the devotees through microphones to boost up the presence for the Jumma prayer. 

The East Rajabazar mosque repeatedly requested the devotees, using microphones, to show up for prayers.

Women also took part in Jumma prayer at the Lalmatia Shahi Jame mosque.

However, other mosques, such as the Moghbazar Greenway mosque, discouraged devotees. The religious sermon was also shortened. 

"We told the devotees not to come to mosque if anyone feels unwell. Moreover, they have been provided with disinfectant for cleansing," said Mawlana Borhan Uddin of Mohammadpur Geneva Camp mosque.

Muslims at the Eskaton Jame mosque had few devotees with masks and gloves who lined up at safe distances during the prayers. The caretaker of the mosque said they would continue prayers with cautionary measures.

We will be more watchful: Islamic Foundation

Anis Mahmud, director general (Additional Charge) of the Islamic Foundation told The Business Standard that imposing restrictions on Friday prayer is tough and a sensitive matter.





"The first ever decision to avoid gatherings for Friday prayers was not implemented properly. However, some devotees showed carefulness while many others defied protective measures," said Anis Mahmud. 

He commented that the foundation will be more watchful about presence, hygiene and personal safety measures in the future. Anis Mahmud said they will also take steps for maintaining social distancing during prayers."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Black_cats said:


> Managing Director of Akij Group Shaikh Bashir Uddin is funding to build a coronavirus like hospital like China on a two bigha plot in Tejgaon in a week. After that within a week all medical equipment will be set up.
> 
> The aim is to provide free treatment to the coronavirus patients of the country. Two renowned Doctors are helping MD of Akij Group in this regard.
> 
> *৭ দিনেই দেশে নির্মিত হচ্ছে করোনা হাসপাতাল, মিলবে ফ্রি চিকিৎসা*
> ২৭-০৩-২০২০, ২৩:২৬
> *সময় সংবাদ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *মহামারী করোনা ভাইরাসে আক্রান্ত রোগীদের চিকিৎসার জন্য চীনের উহান শহরে জরুরী ভিত্তিতে নির্মিত লেইশেনশান হাসপাতালের মতো বাংলাদেশেও এমন হাসপাতাল তৈরি হচ্ছে। তবে সরকারী নয়, ব্যক্তি উদ্যোগে করা হচ্ছে।
> *
> রাজধানীর তেজগাঁওয়ে অস্থায়ী এ হাসপাতালটি তৈরি করছে দেশের অন্যতম শীর্ষ করপোরেট প্রতিষ্ঠান আকিজ গ্রুপের ব্যবস্থাপনা পরিচালক (এমডি) শেখ বশির উদ্দিন।
> 
> তিনি নিজ উদ্যোগে তেজগাঁওয়ে দুই বিঘা জমিতে উহানের লেইশেনশান হাসপাতালের মতো করে করোনা চিকিৎসার জন্য একটি অস্থায়ী হাসপাতাল তৈরি করছেন।
> 
> জানা গেছে, আগামী এক সপ্তাহের মধ্যে হাসপাতালটির নির্মাণ শেষ হবে। সেই সঙ্গে পরবর্তী এক সপ্তাহের মধ্যে চিকিৎসা সরঞ্জাম বসানো হবে। এরপর বিনামূল্যে করোনা আক্রান্ত রোগীদের চিকিৎসা দেয়া হবে। বশির উদ্দিনকে এ কাজে সহায়তা দিচ্ছেন দুজন স্বনামধন্য অভিজ্ঞ চিকিৎসক।
> 
> শুক্রবার (২৭ মার্চ) এ বিষয়ে জানতে চাইলে শেখ বশির উদ্দিন সংবাদমাধ্যমকে বলেন, ‘হাসপাতাল নির্মাণে কাজ করছি। খুবই ব্যস্ত সময় পার করছি। দেশের এ ক্রান্তিকালে কথা বলার চেয়ে কাজ করা বেশি উত্তম। তাই আগে কাজটা শেষ করতে চাই। সবার সহযোগিতা চাই।’
> 
> https://m.somoynews.tv/pages/details/204941



*Akij Group postpones emergency hospital project amid protests*

*https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...group-starts-constructing-hospital-in-tejgaon*

Did Akij Group had any permission to build the hospital ?


----------



## UKBengali

^^^ Why was the police not protecting the site?

Mob rule has won and many Covid-19 patients may now pay with their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

fallstuff said:


> *Akij Group postpones emergency hospital project amid protests*
> 
> *https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...group-starts-constructing-hospital-in-tejgaon*
> 
> Did Akij Group had any permission to build the hospital ?


Bangladesh is destined to remain under mob rule. Govt permission is not the reason for the mob violence. It seems, govt is not in control on any thing. BD will remain a "Soft State" where the govt will have no effective control over important things.


----------



## bluesky

১০:০৬ অপরাহ্ন, মার্চ ২৮, ২০২০ / সর্বশেষ সংশোধিত: ১০:৪৯ অপরাহ্ন, মার্চ ২৮, ২০২০
*চট্টগ্রামের কারখানা তৈরি করবে আরও ৫০ হাজার সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেট*

ছবি: সংগৃহীত
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; z-index: 10; display: table; margin-left: 39.3625px;">




ছবি: সংগৃহীত

স্টার অনলাইন রিপোর্ট

বিশ্বব্যাপী করোনাভাইরাসের প্রাদুর্ভাবে বেড়েছে মাস্ক, গ্লাভস, ভেন্টিলেটর ও সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেটের চাহিদা। বাংলাদেশেও অত্যাবশ্যকীয় এসব চিকিৎসা উপকরণের সংকট রয়েছে। এই পরিস্থিতিতে আজ স্বাস্থ্য মন্ত্রণালয় চট্টগ্রাম ইপিজেডের স্মার্ট গ্রুপ অব ইন্ডাস্ট্রিজের প্রতিষ্ঠান স্মার্ট জ্যাকেটকে আরও ৫০ হাজার সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেট তৈরির কার্যাদেশ দিয়েছে।

প্রতিষ্ঠানটি এর আগে ৯০ হাজার সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেট সরবরাহ করেছিল স্বাস্থ্য মন্ত্রণালয়কে।

স্মার্ট জ্যাকেট এর পরিচালক মুজিবুর রহমান দ্য ডেইলি স্টারকে বলেন, ‘এক আমেরিকান ক্রেতার জন্য আমরা নিয়মিত সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেট তৈরি করি। স্বাস্থ্য মন্ত্রণালয় গত সোমবার আমাদের এক লাখ জ্যাকেট তৈরি করতে বলে। তখনই রপ্তানির জন্য তৈরি করা ৯০ হাজার জ্যাকেট মন্ত্রণালয়কে দিয়ে দেই।’

তিনি জানান, আজ স্বাস্থ্য মন্ত্রণালয় আরও ৫০ হাজার সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেট তৈরির কার্যাদেশ দিয়েছে।

আগামী বৃহস্পতিবারের মধ্যেই নতুন অর্ডারের ৫০ হাজার ও বাকি থাকা ১০ হাজার সার্জিক্যাল জ্যাকেট সরবরাহ করা সম্ভব হবে তিনি আশা করছেন।

প্রতিষ্ঠানটির পরিচালক জানান, লাভের জন্য তারা এই কাজ করছেন না। তবে মন্ত্রণালয় খরচ বহনের আশ্বাস দিয়েছে।

তিনি বলেন, আগামীকাল থেকে প্রায় সব কারখানা বন্ধ থাকবে। তবে কয়েকটি কারখানার শ্রমিক কাজ করতে আগ্রহী। প্রয়োজনে কেউ কেউ দুই শিফটও কাজ করতে চেয়েছেন।

*Chittagong factory will make additional 50,000 surgical jackets
*
Star Online reports

The prevalence of coronavirus worldwide has increased the demand for masks, gloves, ventilators and surgical jackets. There is a crisis of these essential medical devices in Bangladesh too. In this situation, today the Ministry of Health has given the task of making 50,000 surgical jackets to smart jackets by Chittagong EPZ's Smart Group of Industries.

The company had previously provided 90,000 surgical jackets to the health ministry.

Director of Smart Jacket Mujibur Rahman told The Daily Star, "We make regular surgical jackets for an American buyer. The Ministry of Health last Monday asked us to make one lakh jackets. At that time, I would give 90,000 jackets made for export to the ministry. ”

He said today the health ministry has given orders for the creation of another 50,000 surgical jackets.

He expects to be able to supply 50,000 new orders and 10,000 surgical jackets left by next Thursday.

The director of the company said they were not doing this for profit. However, the ministry has assured to bear the cost.

He said almost all the factories would be closed from tomorrow. However, a few factory workers are willing to work. Some even wanted to work two shifts if needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


> Chittagong factory will make additional 50,000 surgical jackets


By reading the news title above, I have a feeling that FM Momen was not talking stupid the other day. BD can certainly contribute protective jackets to the world if not other kits and medicine.

@Black_Cats


----------



## Black_cats

fallstuff said:


> *Akij Group postpones emergency hospital project amid protests*
> 
> *https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...group-starts-constructing-hospital-in-tejgaon*
> 
> Did Akij Group had any permission to build the hospital ?



I have no idea. But objection was placed by government. Looking at the mob it looks like there are some groups behind it.





__ https://www.facebook.com/







bluesky said:


> By reading the news title above, I have a feeling that FM Momen was not talking stupid the other day. BD can certainly contribute protective jackets to the world if not other kits and medicine.
> 
> @Black_Cats



Probably yes. USA has a huge shortage of PPE and other medical equipment.

This is also encouraging that with local technology for the first time ventilator has been produced.

*বাংলাদেশে প্রথম ভেন্টিলেটর যন্ত্র তৈরি *




অনলাইন ডেস্ক



১৭:১৬, ২৮ মার্চ, ২০২০




ভেন্টিলেটর যন্ত্র। ছবি: ফাইল, সংগৃহীত

সম্পূর্ণ দেশীয় প্রযুক্তিতে বাংলাদেশে প্রথম ভেন্টিলেটর বা কৃত্রিম শ্বাসপ্রশ্বাস মেশিন তৈরি করলেন ডা. কাজী স্বাক্ষর এবং ইঞ্জিনিয়ার বায়েজীদ শুভ।

এই ভেন্টিলেটরের নাম দেওয়া হয়েছে ‘স্পন্দন’। এর মাধ্যমে tidal volume, IE ratio, peak flow, apnea, pressure, respiratory rate, রোগীর শ্বাস সেন্সর সবই নিখুঁতভাবে করা যায় বলে জানিয়েছেন তারা।

এই ডিভাইসটি বানাতে তাদেরকে প্রত্যক্ষভাবে সহযোগিতা করেছেন ব্রাক বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের ছাত্র এ এফ কিংশুক এবং আহসানউল্লাহ বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের ছাত্র তাজবিরুল হাসান কাব্য।


আরো পড়ুন: করোনায় বিশ্বে প্রথম কোনো রাজকন্যার মৃত্যু

এছাড়া পরামর্শ ও সার্বিক সহযোগিতা করেছেন- ডা. আসিফ উর রহমান, ডা ফরহাদ উদ্দীন হাসান চৌধুরী মারুফ, এম তোফাজ্জল আলি, কাজী মনসুর উল হক, ফাহিম আহমেদ, আকিফ মুন্তাসির ও সোহেল রানাl

করোনা ভাইরাস মোকাবেলায় ডা. স্বাক্ষর এবং ইঞ্জিনিয়ার বায়েজিদের এই ভেন্টিলেটর মুমূর্ষু রোগীদের জীবন বাঁচাতে ভূমিকা রাখবে বলে চিকিৎসকরা আশাবাদী।

https://www.ittefaq.com.bd/scienceandtechnology/140493/বাংলাদেশে-প্রথম-ভেন্টিলেটর-যন্ত্র-তৈরি 

Well it turned out for not giving the extortion money to the local Councilor Shafi the construction work of the hospital to treat coronavirus infected patients have been stopped.

*চাঁদা না দেয়ায় হাসপাতালের কাজে কাউন্সিলর শফির বাধা*
জাগরণ প্রতিবেদক প্রকাশিত: মার্চ ২৮, ২০২০, ১০:৩১ পিএম




রাজধানীর তেজগাঁও শিল্প এলাকায় নিজস্ব জমিতে ৩০১ শয্যা বিশিষ্ট করোনা আক্রান্ত রোগীদের জন্য হাসপাতাল নির্মাণ করছিল দেশের বৃহৎ শিল্প প্রতিষ্ঠান আকিজ গ্রুপ। তবে সেই হাসপাতাল নির্মাণের কাজ বন্ধ করে দেন ঢাকা উত্তর সিটি করপোরেশনের (ডিএনসিসি) ২৪ নম্বর ওয়ার্ডের কাউন্সিলর এবং তেজগাঁও থানা আওয়ামী লীগের সভাপতি শফিউল্লাহ শফির নেতৃত্বে লোকজন।

শনিবার (২৮ মার্চ) দুপুরে এ ঘটনা ঘটে।

অভিযোগ উঠেছে, চাঁদা না দেয়ায় নির্মাণকাজ বন্ধ করে দিয়েছেন শফি। শনিবার (২৮ মার্চ) রাত নাগাদ এই হাসপাতাল নির্মাণের অন্যতম উদ্যোক্তা গণস্বাস্থ্য কেন্দ্রের প্রতিষ্ঠাতা ডা. জাফরুল্লাহ চৌধুরী এমন অভিযোগ করেন।

তার বক্তব্য মতে, ‘শফি সাহেবকে পয়সা দিই নাই। টাকা না দেয়া ছাড়া আর কী কারণ থাকতে পারে? এসব কেন করে ওরা? কাউন্সিলর একটা ভালো কাজে বাধা দিল কেন? সব জায়গায় কোনো কন্সট্রাকশন করতে হলে এলাকার মাস্তানকে পয়সা দিতে হয়, আমরা কোনোটাই দিই নাই।’

গণস্বাস্থ্য কেন্দ্রের ট্রাস্টি জাফরুল্লাহ চৌধুরী বলেন, ‘এছাড়া সরকারকে ক্ষতি করতাছে এই কাউন্সিলরের লোকজন। এই কাউন্সিলর লোকজন নিয়া আইসা, আমরা হাসপাতাল বানাব, হামলা কইরা লোকজনকে আহত কইরা চইলা গেছে। তারা বলছে, এখানে কোনো করোনার হাসপাতাল বানানো যাবে না। তাদের হামলায় প্রায় ৩০ জনের মতো আহত হয়েছে। তারা বিভিন্ন হাসপাতালে চিকিৎসা নিয়েছে।’

তিনি আরও বলেন, ‘অনেকে বাড়ি চলে গেছে ভয়ে। কেউ কাজ করবে না।’

ডা. জাফরুল্লাহ তার অভিযোগে বলেন, ‘এটা স্বরাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রীর এলাকা। আমরা বইসা আছি। উনারা কী করেন? উনারা যদি স্বপ্রণোদিত হয়ে শফির কোনো ব্যবস্থা করেন, তবে আমরা হাসপাতাল করব, নইলে করব না। আমি তো সরকারের কাজটাকে এগিয়ে দিচ্ছিলাম।’

https://www.dailyjagaran.com/m/national/news/43344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

https://www.thedailystar.net/online...ng-kits-to-bangladesh-sent-by-jack-ma-1887310

03:09 PM, March 29, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 05:06 PM, March 29, 2020
*Jack Ma sends another 300,000 masks to Bangladesh*

Photo courtesy: Chinese Embassy
" style="box-sizing: border-box; margin-bottom: 24px !important; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1;">




Photo courtesy: Chinese Embassy

Star Online Report

Jack Ma -- one of the richest people in Asia and founder of Alibaba -- today donated another thirty thousand coronavirus testing kits and other medical supplies to Bangladesh.

A special flight carrying the items landed at the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport (HSIA) at 2:55pm, SN Wahidur Rahman, Deputy Director of HSIA, told The Daily Star.

On March 26, China donated medical supplies -- including 10,000 testing kits, 10,000 personal protective equipment (PPE) and 1,000 infrared thermometers -- to help Bangladesh fight the coronavirus outbreak.

A day after, on March 27, Jack Ma donated thirty thousand coronavirus testing kits to Bangladesh.

Jack Ma announced on March 21 that his firm, through the Alibaba Foundation, would donate emergency supplies to 10 Asian countries including Bangladesh.
The firm will donate 1.8 million masks, 210,000 testing kits, 36,000 protective suits, ventilators and thermometers to Bangladesh, Cambodia, Laos, Maldives, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Sri Lanka.

From his Twitter account, Jack Ma wrote: "Go Asia! We will donate emergency supplies (1.8M masks, 210K test kits, 36K protective suits, plus ventilators & thermometers) to Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Cambodia, Laos, Maldives, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan & Sri Lanka. Delivering fast is not easy, but we'll get it done!"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

unofficial death :40 

https://bdcorona.wordpress.com/2020/03/29/unofficial-death-bd-covid-19/


----------



## Black_cats

*UN adviser: Bangladesh should extend holiday by another week to tackle Covid-19*

Tribune Desk

 Published at 07:08 pm March 30th, 2020






File photo: Empty streets of Shapla Chattar, Dhaka on March 26, 2020 Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune


'The Covid-19 virus may survive on surfaces for several hours, but simple disinfectants can kill it'

A Bangladeshi-born UN public health specialist has said the nationwide holidays, due to expire on April 4, should be extended for at least one more week.

“Bangladesh is in a better situation compared to other countries in the neighborhood,” Professor Zahid Haque, a doctor by background, told BSS in an interview as he is currently working with healthcare officials in Bangladesh in view of coronavirus.

He however stressed that the shutdown ought to be extended for at least one more week as the next few days appeared to be very crucial in understanding the course of the pandemic in Bangladesh, reports BSS.

“The Covid-19 virus develops in five days while its symptoms are seen within 14 days highest . . . only thing which has to be primarily done is to keep the patient isolated,” he said.

Haque, also a UN adviser, said Covid-19 patients could be treated like patients of all other normal flu and urged all not to use any antibiotics and painkiller as the coronavirus is a viral disease.

He also said the nationwide 10-day holiday alongside troops deployment to enforce social distancing proved effective in preventing Covid-19 spread in Bangladesh.

Haque, a senior adviser of United Nations’ World Sports Alliance (WSA) for Asia Pacific Region, said the enforcement drive should create awareness among people instead of panic, while BNCC cadets and Rover Scouts could as well could be called in to spearhead the anti-Covid-19 campaign.

“Our message is – don’t panic as it is a very simple disease that can be contained if everyone follows government’s health guidelines,” he said.

Haque also reiterated a health advisory suggesting that “the coronavirus is not an airborne disease” but it is transmitted through direct contact with respiratory droplets of an infected person, generated through coughing and sneezing and touching the surfaces contaminated with the virus.

“The Covid-19 virus may survive on surfaces for several hours, but simple disinfectants can kill it,” he said.

Haque said the only one more Covid-19 was detected on Monday after two days of lull while the toll even has not increased after the virus claimed five lives, a scenario that reflected the effectiveness of the government steps declaring a 10-day holiday.

Bangladesh has so far confirmed five deaths and 49 infections from Covid-19, a new strain of coronavirus.

The fast spreading coronavirus, which was first reported in China's Wuhan, has infected 722,196 people and claimed 33,976 lives till 10am on Monday, according to worldometer.info. 

Globally, a total of 151,766 infected people have also recovered from Covid-19, a pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO).

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...ed-for-at-least-one-more-week-says-un-adviser


----------



## UKBengali

"He also said the nationwide 10-day holiday alongside troops deployment to enforce social distancing proved effective in preventing Covid-19 spread in Bangladesh."


Excellent.

I think Hasina should listen to this guy's suggestion as he seems to be qualified to comment.

The hot conditions of BD are no doubt to Covid-19's dislike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> "He also said the nationwide 10-day holiday alongside troops deployment to enforce social distancing proved effective in preventing Covid-19 spread in Bangladesh."
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> I think Hasina should listen to this guy's suggestion as he seems to be qualified to comment.
> 
> *The hot conditions of BD are no doubt to Covid-19's dislike.*


Like Arab countries or countries like Pakistan and Central Asia, Bangladesh weather is not hot and dry, but is *hot and humid*. This humidity mixed with street dust causes many lungs diseases. Catching cold, coughing and fever are common during BD summer. I wonder, if this bad weather condition will not cause more rapid spreading of Coronavirus. Hoping for the best. 

Villages are at least free of dust and are less humid than Dhaka itself because of low concentration of buildings and population. It is good to see people have left for the villages. The only people do not have village houses are the people of Old Dhaka. They do not have even relatives in the villages.


----------



## UKBengali

bluesky said:


> Like Arab countries or countries like Pakistan and Central Asia, Bangladesh weather is not hot and dry, but is *hot and humid*. This humidity mixed with street dust causes many lungs diseases. Catching cold, coughing and fever are common during BD summer. I wonder, if this bad weather condition will not cause more rapid spreading of Coronavirus. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Villages are at least free of dust and are less humid than Dhaka itself because of low concentration of buildings and population. It is good to see people have left for the villages. The only people do not have village houses are the people of Old Dhaka. They do not have even relatives in the villages.



No there is empirical evidence that Covid-19 hates hot and humid conditions.
Virus rapidly degrades in heat, sunlight and moisture.

Otherwise, why is BD not as badly affected like say Italy as it has massive economic links with China like the Italians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> No there is empirical evidence that Covid-19 hates hot and humid conditions.
> Virus rapidly degrades in heat, sunlight and moisture.
> 
> Otherwise, why is BD not as badly affected like say Italy as it has massive economic links with China like the Italians?


The first part of your post may be true because I do not have proofs otherwise. But, BD is not Italy where people went for holidaying from many countries including China. In the case of BD, for now the disease has spread from people who have returned from Europe/Italy, Arab countries and China. So, the infection is under control.

If these patients are correctly identified and are kept isolated the disease can be contained. But, one Embassy official in Tokyo told me that many doctors in BD hospitals are not attending hospitals for fear of being infected.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To know more about containing coronavirus Bangladesh style, please read the following news
account.
https://www.thedailystar.net/bangla/শীর্ষ-খবর/আগের-মতোই-জমজমাট-২৫০টি-হাট-141811

০৩:২৮ অপরাহ্ন, মার্চ ৩১, ২০২০ / সর্বশেষ সংশোধিত: ০৩:৩১ অপরাহ্ন, মার্চ ৩১, ২০২০
*আগের মতোই জমজমাট ২৫০টি হাট*
লালমনিরহাট ও কুড়িগ্রামে নিয়মিত বসছে ২৫০টি হাট। মানা হচ্ছে না সামাজিক দূরত্বের নির্দেশনা। ছবি: স্টার
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: none; cursor: pointer; position: relative; z-index: 10; display: table; margin-right: auto; margin-left: auto;">




লালমনিরহাট ও কুড়িগ্রামে নিয়মিত বসছে ২৫০টি হাট। মানা হচ্ছে না সামাজিক দূরত্বের নির্দেশনা। ছবি: স্টার

এস দিলীপ রায়, লালমনিরহাট

করোনাভাইরাসের সংক্রমণ রোধে সরকারি-বেসরকারি প্রতিষ্ঠানে সাধারণ ছুটি ঘোষণা করা হয়েছে। সেই সঙ্গে জনসমাগম এড়িয়ে চলতে বলা হচ্ছে, সামাজিক দূরত্ব বজায় রাখার নির্দেশনা দিয়ে যাচ্ছে সরকারের রোগতত্ত্ব, রোগনিয়ন্ত্রণ ও গবেষণা প্রতিষ্ঠান (আইইডিসিআর)। এগুলোর তোয়াক্কা না করে লালমনিরহাট ও কুড়িগ্রামের নিয়মিত বসছে ২৫০টি হাট। তাতে ক্রেতা-বিক্রেতাদের উপস্থিতিও থাকছে চোখে পড়ার মতো।

গতকাল সোমবার বিকালে লালমনিরহাট সদর উপজেলার নয়ারহাট ঘুরে দেখা যায়, বিপুল সংখ্যক মানুষের সমাগম ঘটেছে হাটে। স্থানীয়রা জানান, স্বাভাবিক সময়ে এত মানুষের উপস্থিতি দেখা যায় না। শুধু নয়ারহাট নয়, লালমনিরহাট ও কুড়িগ্রাম জেলার ২৫০টি হাটের দৃশ্য একই রকম।

কুলাঘাট গ্রামের নয়ারহাটে এসেছেন কৃষক দেলোয়ার হোসেন (৫৮)। তিনি বলেন, ‘আমি এখন আর চায়ের দোকানে বসি না। আগে বসতাম, চা-পানি খেতাম। করোনা ভাইরাসের কারণে সব কিছু বন্ধ হয়েছে, কিন্তু হাট বন্ধ হয়নি। কারণ হাট হলো আমাদের জীবনযাপনের সঙ্গে জড়িত। হাটে এসে জিনিসপত্র বিক্রি করি, কিনি।’

বানিয়াদীঘি গ্রামের নজরুল ইসলাম (৫৩) বলেন, ‘সামাজিক দূরত্ব বজায় রাখার ব্যাপারে আমি জানি কিন্তু মানতে পারছি না। হাটে আসতে হয়, অনেক মানুষের ভিড় থাকে হাটে। ঘেঁষাঘেঁষি করি চলতে হয়। আল্লাহ ভরসা ছাড়া আর কোনো উপায় নেই।’

কুড়িগ্রামের ফুলবাড়ী উপজেলার বালারহাটে এসেছেন নাওডাঙ্গা গ্রামের নাদের আলী। তিনি বলেন, ‘আগের চেয়ে হাটে লোকজনের সমাগম বেশি হচ্ছে। সব দিকে দোকান-পাট বন্ধ থাকায় লোকজন হাটে ছুটছেন। আমিও হাটে আসতে বাধ্য হচ্ছি। কারণ হাটে না এলে পরিবারের প্রয়োজন মেটানো সম্ভব হচ্ছে না।’

লালমনিরহাট সদর উপজেলার ‍দুড়াকুটি হাটের ইজারাদার নুরুল ইসলাম বলেন, ‘যেহেতু হাট বন্ধ রাখতে কোনো নির্দেশনা পাওয়া যায়নি. তাই হাট চলছে আর লোকজনের সমাগমও ঘটছে। ইজারাদার হিসেবে হাটে আমি নিজেও সামাজিক দূরত্ব বজায় রাখতে পারি না।’

লালমনিরহাট জেলা সিভিল সার্জন ডা. নির্মলেন্দু রায় দ্য ডেইলি স্টারকে বলেন, হাটগুলোতে মানুষের সমাগম বেশি হচ্ছে। উপচে পড়া ভিড়। হাটগুলো এখন আশঙ্কার কারণ হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে। হাট থেকে খুব তাড়াতাড়ি করোনা ছড়িয়ে পড়তে পারে।

আদিতমারী উপজেলা নির্বাহী অফিসার মুহাম্মদ মনসুর উদ্দিন বলেন, আমরা চেষ্টা করছি হাটগুলোতে সামাজিক দূরত্ব বজায় রেখে যেন পণ্য বেচা-কেনা হয়। দৈনন্দিন চাহিদা মেটানোর জন্য মানুষ হাটগুলোতে ছুটছেন। অনেক হাটে গিয়ে সামাজিক দূরত্ব বজায় রাখতে মানুষজনকে বাধ্য করা হয়েছে। কিন্তু আমরা চলে এলে আবারো বিশৃঙ্খলা তৈরি হয়।’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

https://www.thedailystar.net/city/n...-among-800-labourers-rickshaw-pullers-1888384

12:00 AM, April 01, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:24 AM, April 01, 2020
*DSCC distributes food among 800 labourers, rickshaw-pullers*

Mayor Sayeed Khokon during the food distribution programme yesterday. Photo: Star
" style="box-sizing: border-box; margin-bottom: 24px !important; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1;">




Mayor Sayeed Khokon during the food distribution programme yesterday. Photo: Star

Staff Correspondent

Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) distributed necessary food items among 800 labourers and rickshaw-pullers yesterday as part of its efforts to help around 50,000 poor families who are out of work due to the ongoing shutdown to prevent the spread of coronavirus. 

DSCC Mayor Sayeed Khokon handed over the food packets, which included rice, lentil, salt, potato, oil and soap, near the High Court area.

The mayor also urged city dwellers not to go outside unless necessary. "It's imperative that we follow rules and maintain social distancing," Khokon said.

He also said DSCC will continue their food distribution programme for the next 15 to 20 days. "We will provide food to 500 families in a ward and all the 75 wards under DSCC will be brought under the programme," he said. The mayor said they are providing a month's supply for now.

Khokon said there is a committee -- comprising zonal executive office, local councillor and elders in every ward -- which will take necessary steps so that those in need get the assistance.

On Saturday, DSCC started the distribution programme from Bahadur Shah Park. Khokon also handed over money to around 100 rickshaw-pullers and labourers on Friday.

"If any resident calls our hotline and informs us that they are facing a food crisis, our DSCC team will bring them food," the mayor assured.

BIWTA HANDS OUT FOOD

Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) yesterday distributed essential commodities to labourers and boatmen at six points from Sadarghat to Shinnirtek.

BIWTA Joint Director AKM Arif Uddin said they handed over food packets to around 1,000 labourers and boatmen who are now out of work. The packets included 5kg rice, 1kg lentil, 1kg onion, 2kg potato, 1 litre soybean oil, one soap and two facemasks.

Arif said they distributed the items in a disciplined manner, following the direction of Directorate General of Health Services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Holiday extended till April 11 *
Ahammad Foyez | Published: 11:22, Mar 31,2020 | Updated: 23:39, Mar 31,2020

https://www.newagebd.net/article/103482/holiday-extended-till-april-11






Sheikh Hasina.

The government on Tuesday decided to extend the ongoing public holiday till April 9 to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus in Bangladesh.

Sheikh Hasina asked cabinet secretary Khandker Anwarul Islam to issue necessary instructions in this regard.

In a video conference from her official Ganabhaban residence, the PM addressed some cabinet members and all the divisional and deputy commissioners of the country.

She also said that there would be no outdoor programmes celebrating Pahela Baishakh — the Bengali New Year — on April 14 to avoid mass gatherings in the prevailing situation.

‘We have earlier announced a 10-day general holiday from March 26 [to April 4] and it might be extended till April 9,’ she said.

The holiday will practically be extended till April 11, making it a 17-day shutdown, as the coming weekend falls on April 10 and 11.






Lawmakers and representatives of different local government bodies also joined the video conference alongside field-level government officials from across the country.

The prime minister said that the holiday might be extended to arrest the spread of the COVID-19 virus in the rural areas as many people had already gone to their village homes soon after the 10-day public holiday was announced.

‘We will have to take the [14-day] quarantine period into account so that this lethal virus can’t spread,’ she said, adding that the industries would remain outside the purview of the extended holiday.

The government has to relax some sectors on a limited scale during the countrywide shutdown, she added.

‘Scope will have to be created for the movement of some people,’ she said, adding that the movement of transports, therefore, might be allowed partially.

She said that the government would review the situation after the completion of 14 days (quarantine period).

‘Everything can’t be stopped. The essential things will go on,’ the PM said.

The government earlier on March 23 declared a 10-day nationwide holiday from March 26 to April 4 shutting down the government and private offices, except healthcare facilities and emergency services, to fight the spread of the coronavirus that has so far killed five people and infected 49 others in the country.

It asked people to stay at home, banning all social, political and religious gatherings, to ensure social distancing.

The prime minister warned against any sort of corruption and irregularities in distributing foods among the destitute people, particularly the day-labourers.

‘No corruption and irregularity in this regard will be tolerated. We will not spare anyone trying to get rich or wealthy capitalising on the bad time of the people,’ she added.

She has asked all to remain alert in the prevailing situation.

The PM also asked for preparing a separate list of the poor people who are out of the existing social safety network programmes, such as day labourers, rickshaw pullers, transport workers, tea vendors or tea-stall owners to reach essentials to them so that none remained hungry due to the shutdown.

She asked the authorities concerned to ensure that none was left out of the list, adding that the food distribution would have to be made in a coordinated way and it must be ensured that none could repeatedly get food aid.

She also asked the authorities concerned to ensure additional allocation of foods to meet the growing demand.

Sheikh Hasina urged all, particularly the affluent people, to join hands with the government to this end.

The prime minister asked all to digitally celebrate Pahela Baishakh without creating any mass gatherings in line with the government’s ‘stay-at-home’ guideline.

She said that there was no need for all to use personnel protection equipment, or PPE, except for the health workers, nurses and physicians who were entrusted to provide treatment to the people infected with the coronavirus.

She asked the authorities concerned to create awareness of the use of PPE.

Officials of the local administration informed the PM that there was no crisis of PPE at this moment.

She said that she would issue an instruction as to which establishments would remain open and which would not during the extended holiday.

Talking to Cox’s Bazar deputy commissioner, the prime minister instructed him to make sure that the restrictions were in place during the entry to and the exit from the Rohingya camps as it would be a disaster if camp inmates were infected with the coronavirus. 

She asked agriculture minister Muhammad Abdur Razzaque to work for increasing the food production as the virus-hit countries would face food crisis and Bangladesh would need to supply foods to them.

She also asked the local government ministry to take necessary steps to control mosquitoes immediately as it would be tough to face any possible dengue epidemic amid the coronavirus menace.

The prime minister said that she experienced buzzing of mosquitoes while going to bed last night (Monday night).

Information minister Hasan Mahmud, home minister Asaduzzaman Khan, local government, rural development and cooperatives minister M Tazul Islam and state minister for disaster management and relief M Enamur Rahman attended the video conference from the Secretariat.

PM’s principal secretary Ahmad Kaikaus moderated the conference while cabinet secretary Khandker Anwarul Islam along with senior secretaries and secretaries also joined the video conference from the Secretariat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black_cats

*Free transport service for doctors, nurses launched*

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=369568




DHAKA, April 1, 2020(BSS) – A free transport service for caregivers
including doctors and nurses began today to help medical service providers go
to hospitals in a fast and convenient way amid their fight against the COVID-
19 pandemic.

Number of buses and microbuses have been arranged to pick up doctors and
nurses from their homes and drop off at hospitals in three shifts at 8 am, 2
pm and 8 pm in a day in the capital, a press release said here.

Apart from the scheduled shuttle services, transport will also be provided
for the doctors and nurses in case of emergency calls within the capital.

So far more than 250 doctors and caregivers have registered to get the
services, the release said.

The service was named as ‘Crack Platoon Transport Service’ being inspired
by the famous guerrilla unit named ‘Crack Platoon’ that had conducted a
number of heroic commando operation in Dhaka during the country’s Great War
of Liberation in 1971.

Under the supervision of Health Directorate, a non-government organization
named ‘The Earth Society’ and a vehicle IT solution firm ‘Bondstein
Technologies’ have jointly took the initiative with support of DBL
Pharmaceuticals Ltd. and Dhaka Hub of Global Shapers with Collaboration of
Combating Corona.

Health Directorate Director General Professor Dr. Abul Kalam Azad and
Senior Vice-President of Swadhinata Chikitshok Parishad Dr. Md. Jamal Uddin
Chowdhury formally inaugurated the transport service on Tuesday afternoon.

Managing director of DBL Group MA Jabbar, The Earth Society co-founder Md.
Sadequl Arefin and executive director Md Mia and Bondstein Technologies
director Zafir Shafiq Chowdhury were also present.

Any doctor or caregiver can register through the website –
bit.ly/crackplatoontransport or call the hotline number – 09639595959 to
avail the free transport services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Al Jazeera is reporting that 40+ people have died in Bangladesh over the last 9 days with corona virus symptoms and there is a 14% increase in respiratory illnesses in Bangladesh compared with last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Bangladesh coronavirus test rate lowest in world*
Kohinur Khyum Tithila

 Published at 09:55 am April 1st, 2020

Other coronavirus affected countries are conducting thousands of tests per day






Bangladesh has been testing an alarmingly low number of suspects considering its high population.

Only one suspected case is being tested for approximately 100,499 people in Bangladesh, shows Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control, and Research (IEDCR) data.

However, experts warned that the pandemic cannot be stopped if not enough Covid-19 tests are conducted, especially since it won’t present a clear picture of the situation.

While Bangladesh tests 10 samples per million population, many countries are testing hundreds of Covid-19 samples per million population, some thousands, and some even 10,000 per million.

On March 16, WHO Director General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, at a press briefing, said: “You cannot fight a fire blindfolded. And we cannot stop this pandemic if we don’t know who is infected. We have a simple message for all countries: test, test, test. Test every suspected case.”

However, the data provided by Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control, and Research (IEDCR), shows Bangladesh has tested 1,602 samples from suspected Covid-19 patients against a total population of over 161 million.

This is about 67 tests a day since regular testing began on March 8, after the first three cases of Covid-19 were confirmed in the country.

The number is alarmingly low compared to the people in quarantine as well. A total of 60,015 people were quarantined in Bangladesh as of today.

Bangladesh’s neighbour India has also tested 11 in a million, a number close to Bangladesh. It tested 14,514 samples as of March 20. This is about one test for each 94,847 of its entire population.






Pakistan tested 2,519 samples as of March 19. Which is one for each 87,260 people.

On the other hand, South Korea tested 395,194 samples as of 31 March.This country is testing one in every 130 people of its total population.

Meanwhile, the United States, the country which has the highest number of Covid-19 patients as of today, has tested 944,854 so far. About one test for every 350 people.

Russia has tested 143,519 samples as of March 19 (one in 1,017 people).

Italy, the country which has the second highest number of Covid-19 cases, tested 206,886 samples as of March 20, about one out of 292 people.

Germany has tested 167,000 samples from suspected Covid-19 patients as of March 15. This is about one for every 501 people of its entire population.

As of 30 March, a total of 134,946 people have been tested in the United Kingdom. This is about one test per 502 people of its population.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-100-000-tested-for-coronavirus-in-bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*PATA forecasts TK 9,705 crore business loss in tourism sector*




DHAKA, April 1, 2020 (BSS) – The PATA (Pacific Asia Travel Association) Bangladesh chapter has predicted that overall Bangladesh tourism sector will incur a loss of approximately Taka 9,705 crore of business till June 2020 due to outbreak of COVID 19 pandemic.

“We have estimated the turnover of entire tourism sector, including airliners and travel and Omrah hajj agents, from February to next June 2020… and as our total business is now shut down, we are going to lose the entire business of Taka 9,705 crore,” Secretary General of PATA Bangladesh Chapter Taufiq Rahman told BSS this evening.

Bangladesh PATA chapter and PATA global executive board member Shahid Hamid submitted a report that calculated estimated cost of losing business by the Bangladesh tourism sector to State Minister for Civil Aviation and Tourism M Mahbub Ali at secretariat here.

The amount was estimated by the turnover of different segments of the tourism sector, including airlines, inbound and outbound tour operators, hotels, motels, restaurants, travel agents, umrah agents and transports directly involved in the tourism sector.

“We have only estimated the business losses from the private sector … We didn’t include government owned Biman Bangladesh Airlines and outlets of Bangladesh Parjatan Corporations (BPC) and outlets of other concerned sectors,” Toufiq said.

The PATA also forecasted job cut of more than three lakh employees of the sector as dire consequences of COVID-19.

He said different associations, including Aviation Operators Association of Bangladesh (AOAB), Tour Operator Association of Bangladesh (TOAB), Association of Travel Agencies of Bangladesh (ATAB) and Hajj Agencies Association of Bangladesh (HAAB) validated the business losses from their respective sectors.

PATA Bangladesh chapter also urged the government to allocate taka 1000 crore for hotels, motels, resorts, restaurants, tour operators, tourist vehicles and vessels and private airlines as well as make a provision of providing Taka 2000 crore as interest free loan as a loss recovery package for the tourism sector.

It also requested to waive the utility bills until resumption of operation.

On March 13, the World Travel and Tourism Council said that up to 50 million jobs in the global travel and tourism sector are at risk due to the global COVID-19 outbreak.

The Bangladesh government has already formed a 14-member tourism crisis management committee headed by the Bangladesh Tourism Board (BTB) CEO to find the kind of incentives the tourism stakeholders need to tackle the crisis.

To contain the outbreak, both international and local airlines have cut almost all flights to and from Bangladesh to many destinations worldwide, including India, Nepal, Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman and India.

Bangladesh also forced to imposed a ban on all travelers from Europe except the UK, till April 7 which is also applicable for other nations that restricted Bangladeshis entry to their territories over the coronavirus.

The government suspended visa-on-arrival facilities for all nationals to enter Bangladesh to prevent the killer bugs outbreak here.

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=369876


----------



## bluesky

https://www.thedailystar.net/city/coronavirus-fears-in-bangladesh-327-japanese-leave-dhaka-1888789

10:50 AM, April 02, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 10:59 AM, April 02, 2020
*Fears over coronavirus: 327 Japanese leave Dhaka*

The parking area of the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport is usually full of cars and hundreds of people waiting for passengers. However, for the last few days, the airport has been devoid of activity as the country and its ports have restricted travel to combat coronavirus outbreak. Photo: Palash Khan/Star/File
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: none; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-right: auto; margin-left: auto;">




The parking area of the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport is usually full of cars and hundreds of people waiting for passengers. However, for the last few days, the airport has been devoid of activity as the country and its ports have restricted travel to combat coronavirus outbreak. Photo: Palash Khan/Star/File

Star Online Report

A total of 327 Japanese citizens left Dhaka this morning on a special flight arranged by the Japanese government for those who opted to return home amid the coronavirus outbreak.

The 400-seat chartered flight of Biman Bangladesh Airlines set off for Japan at around 10:00 am, said Mokabbir Hossain, managing director and chief executive of Biman Bangladesh.

In the last seven days, around 633 foreigners have left Bangladesh.

Of them, 269 were US citizens, 225 from Malaysia and 139 from Bhutan, said sources at Dhaka airport.


----------



## JohnWick

UKBengali said:


> "He also said the nationwide 10-day holiday alongside troops deployment to enforce social distancing proved effective in preventing Covid-19 spread in Bangladesh."
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> I think Hasina should listen to this guy's suggestion as he seems to be qualified to comment.
> 
> The hot conditions of BD are no doubt to Covid-19's dislike.


Ok sea diver....


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Black_cats said:


> *Bangladesh coronavirus test rate lowest in world*
> Kohinur Khyum Tithila
> 
> Published at 09:55 am April 1st, 2020
> 
> Other coronavirus affected countries are conducting thousands of tests per day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh has been testing an alarmingly low number of suspects considering its high population.
> 
> Only one suspected case is being tested for approximately 100,499 people in Bangladesh, shows Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control, and Research (IEDCR) data.
> 
> However, experts warned that the pandemic cannot be stopped if not enough Covid-19 tests are conducted, especially since it won’t present a clear picture of the situation.
> 
> While Bangladesh tests 10 samples per million population, many countries are testing hundreds of Covid-19 samples per million population, some thousands, and some even 10,000 per million.
> 
> On March 16, WHO Director General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, at a press briefing, said: “You cannot fight a fire blindfolded. And we cannot stop this pandemic if we don’t know who is infected. We have a simple message for all countries: test, test, test. Test every suspected case.”
> 
> However, the data provided by Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control, and Research (IEDCR), shows Bangladesh has tested 1,602 samples from suspected Covid-19 patients against a total population of over 161 million.
> 
> This is about 67 tests a day since regular testing began on March 8, after the first three cases of Covid-19 were confirmed in the country.
> 
> The number is alarmingly low compared to the people in quarantine as well. A total of 60,015 people were quarantined in Bangladesh as of today.
> 
> Bangladesh’s neighbour India has also tested 11 in a million, a number close to Bangladesh. It tested 14,514 samples as of March 20. This is about one test for each 94,847 of its entire population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan tested 2,519 samples as of March 19. Which is one for each 87,260 people.
> 
> On the other hand, South Korea tested 395,194 samples as of 31 March.This country is testing one in every 130 people of its total population.
> 
> Meanwhile, the United States, the country which has the highest number of Covid-19 patients as of today, has tested 944,854 so far. About one test for every 350 people.
> 
> Russia has tested 143,519 samples as of March 19 (one in 1,017 people).
> 
> Italy, the country which has the second highest number of Covid-19 cases, tested 206,886 samples as of March 20, about one out of 292 people.
> 
> Germany has tested 167,000 samples from suspected Covid-19 patients as of March 15. This is about one for every 501 people of its entire population.
> 
> As of 30 March, a total of 134,946 people have been tested in the United Kingdom. This is about one test per 502 people of its population.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-100-000-tested-for-coronavirus-in-bangladesh


Where is Pakistan?


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Where is Pakistan?




All S Asia(India, Pakistan and Bd) is the same at around 10 tests per 1 million people.


----------



## EasyNow

UKBengali said:


> ^^^^
> 
> @PersonasNonGrata
> 
> Free food and money for poorest is in addition to 600 million US dollars to support the workers in export orientated industries.



Thanks, I just saw this - I didn't get any notifications. 

OT As a society we are far more social than others in the region thankfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246060018585067521
This is concerning.....


----------



## Black_cats

People are returning to Dhaka walking.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3442483985779676


----------



## UKBengali

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Mind your language you son of a b*tch, and secretive regime doesn't give actual numbers. You are too thick to understand this.




Ok, I can accept that BD has more deaths if only because a lot of the population would not be able to get to a hospital for one reason or another.

BUT, there is no way that the virus is running rampant through BD as otherwise there would be information leak going out that AL government cannot control.

What is going in BD's favour is that the weather is hot(viruses do not tend to like this) now and the population is relatively young and healthy, unlike countries in Europe.

Yes there are more cases(due to lack of testing which is being rectified by mass production of 3 US dollar testing kit) but there is no mass emergency in BD right now.

BD has added 250 ventilators and 350 more are being imported. 1100 more ventilators are also available if the situation gets more serious.

Walton has 50 engineers working on the whole range of Corona related equipment from goggles, protective clothing to UV sanitisers and they have already got the licence/ source code and support for the Medtronic "simple" ventilator design. With Walton's experience in motors, airflow/filtration coupled with their mass production capacity, we will see thousands of these ventilators rolling off their production lines every week in 4-6 weeks if the need is there.

Yes it is not all perfect but BD will be just fine in the end as it has enough going for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Ok, I can accept that BD has more deaths if only because a lot of the population would not be able to get to a hospital for one reason or another.
> 
> BUT, there is no way that the virus is running rampant through BD as otherwise there would be information leak going out that AL government cannot control.
> 
> What is going in BD's favour is that the weather is hot(viruses do not tend to like this) now and the population is relatively young and healthy, unlike countries in Europe.
> 
> Yes there are more cases(due to lack of testing which is being rectified by mass production of 3 US dollar testing kit) but there is no mass emergency in BD right now.
> 
> BD has added 250 ventilators and 350 more are being imported. 1100 more ventilators are also available if the situation gets more serious.
> 
> Walton has 50 engineers working on the whole range of Corona related equipment from goggles, protective clothing to UV sanitisers and they have already got the licence/ source code and support for the Medtronic "simple" ventilator design. With Walton's experience in motors, airflow/filtration couple with their mass production capacity, we will see thousands of these ventilators rolling off their production lines every week in 4-6 weeks if the need is there.
> 
> Yes it is not all perfect but BD will be just fine in the end as it has enough going for it.


Govt should take stronger step against garments owners I believe. People are walking to Dhaka. They should have waited till 12 April since other leaves are extended to 9 April and 10 and 11 April are holiday!



LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> secretive regime doesn't give actual numbers.


What regime will give you the actual number

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Govt should take stronger step against garments owners I.believe. People are walking to Dhaka. They should have waited till 12 April since other leaves are extended to 9 April and 10 and 11 April are holiday!
> 
> 
> What regime will give you the actual number




As long as they are behaving responsibly within the factories then that is the most we can hope for.

Garments industry cannot be completely shut down as BD needs at least some of the revenue to still be coming in and so government is probably allowing it for this reason.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Garments industry cannot be completely shut down as BD needs at least some of the revenue to still be coming in and so government is probably allowing it for this reason.


Agree but


UKBengali said:


> As long as they are behaving responsibly within the factories then that is the most we can hope for.


But look at the crowd. They are walking to Dhaka. They will suffer and coronavirus will affect weak people more. So govt should have started BRTC to take them to Dhaka atleast. Walking will make them weak and they will be more vulnerable against the virus! Isn't it?

@UKBengali


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> But look at the crowd. They are walking to Dhaka. They will suffer and coronavirus will affect weak people more. So govt should have started BRTC to take them to Dhaka atleast. Walking will make them weak and they will be more vulnerable against the virus! Isn't it?
> 
> @UKBengali




Actually buses are more dangerous as people will be confined within a small space.

Walking will not cause them to become weaker as long as they are eating and drinking sensibly.

Government has to emphasise the 2m social distance rule though better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Mind your language you son of a b*tch, and secretive regime doesn't give actual numbers. You are too thick to understand this.


With the lowest test per capita in the world only 2000 for 170 million Bangladeshi....it is the worse prepared country to face a pandemic. Now a days any one dies from fever ppl assume they have covet 19 lol wtf. And they show up for testing for dead body. What a dumb **** approach. The whole thing is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

EasyNow said:


> Thanks, I just saw this - I didn't get any notifications.
> 
> OT *As a society we are far more social than others in the region thankfully.*


Our social bonds come from the reality that traditionally we do not follow JATPAT and also have little fondness for tribalism as can be seen in the countries west of us. Muslims, Hindus or what, we are one nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> As a medical student



you are an idiot.



Michael Corleone said:


> Are people forgetting we still have the least number of cases in the world?



Don't test and no caseload. Super simple...even a claimed "medical student" should be able to understand past the BAL govt STRONK blab.

Then you will be the same guy later that cries about the reality check later in the year from totally "non-related" pneumonia and what not....it will be BAL govt BAD then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

Nilgiri said:


> you are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't test and no caseload. Super simple...even a claimed "medical student" should be able to understand past the BAL govt STRONK blab.
> 
> Then you will be the same guy later that cries about the reality check later in the year from totally "non-related" pneumonia and what not....it will be BAL govt BAD then.


 Bangladesh they tested only 2000 people. Seriously even small fishing villages in BC did more testing then that. Its fucking joke. Can you imagine what will happen when shit hit the fan? Dhaka being the worst city in pollution already have millions with lung disease and compromise immune system....for this virus they will be the sitting duck waiting to be killed. Godspeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

mmr said:


> Bangladesh they tested only 2000 people. Seriously even small fishing villages in BC did more testing then that. Its fucking joke. Can you imagine what will happen when shit hit the fan? Dhaka being the worst city in pollution already have millions with lung disease and compromise immune system....for this virus they will be the sitting duck waiting to be killed. Godspeed.



Whole region is gonna suffer pretty bad man. Hang on tight and hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mmr

Nilgiri said:


> Whole region is gonna suffer pretty bad man. Hang on tight and hope for the best.


Be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

mmr said:


> Bangladesh they tested only 2000 people. Seriously even small fishing villages in BC did more testing then that. Its fucking joke. Can you imagine what will happen when shit hit the fan? Dhaka being the worst city in pollution already have millions with lung disease and compromise immune system....for this virus they will be the sitting duck waiting to be killed. Godspeed.



Bangladesh's case will be similar to USA's. Once the testing volume is increased, the numbers will shoot up almost overnight. There have been reports of pneumonia-related deaths being reported across the country in mainstream BD media now, and unfortunately, testing for COVID-19 is being done after the patients are already dead. 

Trusting the reported numbers as of now, therefore will not be wise.

It is time for prayers, especially for the low-income Bangladeshis who do not have the luxury of social distancing and self-quarantine. Just hope the Government and Private relief initiatives are reaching them as intended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

mmr said:


> Bangladesh they tested only 2000 people.


Only after they were hospitalized with covid19 symptoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*One more dies, 18 more contract COVID-19 in Bangladesh *

Staff Correspondent | Published: 14:14, Apr 05,2020 | Updated: 14:25, Apr 05,2020

https://www.newagebd.net/article/103854/one-more-dies-18-more-contract-covid-19-in-bangladesh






Health minister Zahid speaks on an online press conference on Sunday.-- video grab

One more person died of COVID-19 and 18 more people tested positive for the novel coronavirus infection in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours.

Health minister Zahid Maleque said this on an online press conference on Sunday.

With this, a total of 88 people were found COVID-19 positive and nine died of the disease in Bangladesh since the first case confirmed in the country on March 8.





COVID-19 Situation in Bangladesh. Source: Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research


----------



## Black_cats

*Don’t leave or enter Dhaka until further notice: Police HQ*





Dhaka April 05, 03:54 PM 493 Views

https://unb.com.bd/m/category/Bangl...er-dhaka-until-further-notice-police-hq/48790

The Police Headquarters on Sunday said nobody will be allowed either to leave and enter the capital city until further notice.

“Other than emergency services, we won’t allow anyone either to enter Dhaka or leave it until further notice from the government,” said Md Sohel Rana, assistant inspector general (AIG-Media) of the Police Headquarters.

Bangladesh Police has been working to ensure social distancing and stay-at-home rules as per the government directive, he added.

Other than the emergency services as required for the smooth living of the citizens, all types of individual and group movement are prohibited, said AIG Sohel adding, “We’re working to ensure that.”

The Bangladesh Police sought cooperation of all concerned and citizens for proper implementation of the government directives and health instructions to this end.

Bangladesh on Sunday reported 18 new coronavirus cases in the last 24 hours which is double from Saturday’s. The total number of infection cases in the country is now 88.

The country also confirmed another death, taking the total number to nine.

The global death toll from novel coronavirus (COVID-19) hit 64,716 till Sunday.

The virus, first reported in China, has so far infected 1,201,933 people around the world, according to worldometer.

The infected 890,583 people are currently being treated while 42,290 of them in serious or critical condition.

So far, 246,634 of those infected have recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

leonblack08 said:


> Bangladesh's case will be similar to USA's. Once the testing volume is increased, the numbers will shoot up almost overnight. There have been reports of pneumonia-related deaths being reported across the country in mainstream BD media now, and unfortunately, testing for COVID-19 is being done after the patients are already dead.
> 
> Trusting the reported numbers as of now, therefore will not be wise.
> 
> It is time for prayers, especially for the low-income Bangladeshis who do not have the luxury of social distancing and self-quarantine. Just hope the Government and Private relief initiatives are reaching them as intended.



We do not know that.

BD has a younger and healthier population and numerous studies have shown that coronavirus finds hot conditions hostile for it's survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

UKBengali said:


> BD has a younger and healthier population


Huge amount of our population are malnourished. Dont forget that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Huge amount of our population are malnourished. Dont forget that...




It is not that significant.

BD population is younger and healthier than populations in the West which will help mitigate Covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

UKBengali said:


> We do not know that.
> 
> BD has a younger and healthier population and numerous studies have shown that coronavirus finds hot conditions hostile for it's survival.


I mean no offence, but I think you should relax on that point my friend. 18 new cases in last 24 hours. Monsoon has arrived & community transmission phase of pandemic has started.

It will be whole different scenario from now on.


----------



## UKBengali

Arthur said:


> I mean no offence, but I think you should relax on that point my friend. 18 new cases in last 24 hours. Monsoon has arrived & community transmission phase of pandemic has started.
> 
> It will be whole different scenario from now on.



You do not know that and are just speculating without looking at empirical evidence.

Empirical scientific studies suggest that Covid-19 finds hot and humid conditions hostile.

Warmer areas have a lot less spread of Corona virus when you see all over the world - compare USA as an example.

Trust the science rather than your own opinions here.

Too much doom and gloom is self defeating and balance needs to be kept.


----------



## Arthur

UKBengali said:


> You do not know that and are just speculating without looking at empirical evidence.
> 
> Empirical scientific studies suggest that Covid-19 finds hot and humid conditions hostile.
> 
> Warmer areas have a lot less spread of Corona virus when you see all over the world - compare USA as an example.
> 
> Trust the science rather than your own opinions here.
> 
> Too much doom and gloom is self defeating and balance needs to be kept.


Science means nothing to the dead. 

We all know how Bengalis are. " Allah will only kill the kafirs & not the Muslims ", "Viruses hates hot weather " etc. are ointments they use to rationalise their irresponsible behaviour & keep going out of house & do whatever their whimsical minds wants to do.

In a densely populated country it won't need much to start the inevitable fall downhill. And that fall has started. 

BD has the lowest per capita tests in the entire world. Where will you get your data from? And they are taking 7-10 days to give out results on suspected patients.


----------



## UKBengali

Arthur said:


> Science will means nothing to the dead.
> 
> We all know how Bengalis are. " Allah will only kill the kafirs & not the Muslims ", "Viruses hates hot weather " etc. are ointments that they use to rationalise their irresponsible behaviour & keep going out of house & do whatever their whimsical minds wants to do.
> 
> In a densely populated country it won't need much to start the inevitable fall downhill. And that fall has started.
> 
> BD has the lowest per capita tests in the entire world. Where will you get your data from? And they are taking 7-10 days to give out results on suspected patients.



Dude.....

Are you even thinking this through before posting?

Anyone say that weather by itself will defeat Corona?

Warm weather is only part of the package that will help BD.
BD's younger population, social distancing and ramping up medical capacity is also part of the package.

Please stop being a manic-depressive and learn some balance.

PS - As for testing it is being rapidly ramped up if you are actually paying attention to what is happening in BD.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

mmr said:


> Bangladesh they tested only 2000 people. Seriously even small fishing villages in BC did more testing then that. Its fucking joke. Can you imagine what will happen when shit hit the fan? Dhaka being the worst city in pollution already have millions with lung disease and compromise immune system....for this virus they will be the sitting duck waiting to be killed. Godspeed.


Bangladesh tested 13 people/1 Million


----------



## Arthur

UKBengali said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Are you even thinking this through before posting?
> 
> Anyone say that weather by itself will defeat Corona?
> 
> Warm weather is only part of the package that will help BD.
> BD's younger population, social distancing and ramping up medical capacity is also part of the package.
> 
> Please stop being a manic-depressive and learn some balance.
> 
> PS - As for testing it is being rapidly ramped up if you are actually paying attention to what is happening in BD.



A package you say? 

Young population aside where is this social distancing & medical capacity you are talking about?

We all know the realities on ground. So stop behaving like an OCD patient & stop playing your points like a broken tape recorder.

Even to a rational person hearing & reading the same thing on every thread can be unnerving at a point. Ever wondered why kids gets so exasperated with parents?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Arthur said:


> A package you say?
> 
> Young population aside where is this social distancing & medical capacity you are talking about?
> 
> We all know the realities on ground. So stop behaving like an OCD patient & stop playing your points like a broken tape recorder.
> 
> Even to a rational person hearing & reading the same thing on every thread can be unnerving at a point. Ever wondered why kids gets so exasperated with parents?



You are really an idiot aren't you?
Used to be ok some time back if I recall.

Not going to waste my time on you anymore.

Just been added to my ignore list now.


----------



## bluesky

https://www.newagebd.net/article/103854/covid-19-patients-rise-to-88-another-dies-in-bangladesh

*COVID-19 patients rise to 88, another dies in Bangladesh*
*Infections spread to 10 districts, Basabo, Mirpur, Narayanganj, Madaripur, Gaibandha clustered as virus-prone areas*
Manzur H Maswood |
Published: 14:14, Apr 05,2020 | Updated: 00:43, Apr 06,2020 





Health minister Zahid speaks on an online press conference on Sunday. — video grab

Another COVID-19 patient died and 18 people tested positive for the novel coronavirus in Bangladesh, health minister Zahid Maleque said Sunday.

With the new figures, the death toll from the virus rose to nine and the infected patients to 88 in the country.

‘It is with deep sorrow that I would like to inform you that the number of infections has increased in our country,’ health minister said at an online press conference.

‘Eighteen more people got infected with coronavirus and one more patient died,’ he said.

The infection of 18 people in a day is a record for Bangladesh since the first COVID-19 patient was detected in the country on March 8 and the first death was reported on March 18.

All the new infected 18 patients were victims of community transmission, revealed Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research director Meerjady Sabrina Flora at the press conference.

‘It is definitely linked to community transmission, but it is still within clusters,’ she said.

Directorate General of Health Services director general Abul Kalam Azad said six areas — two in the capital and three in districts — were clustered as COVID-19-prone areas.

The areas are Basabo and Mirpur in the capital and other areas are in the districts of Narayanganj, Madaripur and Gaibandha, he said.

Meerjady said that the 18 were detected after testing 367 people in the past 24 hours ending at 8:00am on Sunday. Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Thursday directed at least 1,000 tests on a day.

Among the 18 patients, 12 are males and 12 females, with 12 from the capital, five from Narayanganj and one from Madaripur.

The novel coronavirus has already spread to 10 districts outside the capital, according to the IEDCR.

In the capital, the number of infections rose to 54 while Madaripur has 11 patients, Narayanganj has 11 patients, Gaibandha has five and one patient each were reported from Gazipur, Chuadanga, Comilla, Cox’s Bazar, Shariatpur, Rangpur and Chattogram.






‘We are finding new patients from communities…We must follow the guidelines of avoiding mass gatherings and outdoor activities, or else the number infections will rise,’ Meerjady said.

She said currently, 46 patients were under treatment — 32 at hospitals and 14 at homes. The other 33 patients already recovered from their infections.

Health minister Zahid Maleque said that testing an increased number of people and isolating them were the key tasks now to control the spread of the novel coronavirus.

‘We do not want the infections to increase en masse. Then the situation will go beyond our control like the situation in the USA and Europe,’ he said.

‘Such a situation will be catastrophic,’ he added while calling people to stay home and maintain social distancing.

The minister said that the number of testing facilities was increased to 15 now and the government’s plan was to collect samples from upazilas and districts.

‘We want to increase the daily testing numbers to 1,500,’ he said.








COVID-19 Situation in Bangladesh. Source: Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research

The minister expressed his discontent that the garment workers were brought to Dhaka on Saturday.

‘We will expect that no such thing will occur again. Such act will only help to spread the infections,’ he said.

Zahid said that though he was the head of the national committee on COVID-19, he was not discussed before deciding to open the garment factories.

‘BGMEA and BKMEA are not under the health ministry. They did not feel necessary to ask us about the matter [reopening garments factories during the holiday],’ he said.

‘It was not a right decision,’ the minister said, adding that he was not sure how the workers would go home now.

Replying to a question about the preparation of the government, DGHS director general Azad said that it was not possible to ensure all arrangement overnight.

‘Even the developed countries from where we procure medical equipment are struggling to ensure treatment. Our target is delaying the infections so that a large number of people do not need treatment at once,’ he said.

Azad said the isolation units were opened at all hospitals, including at upazila and district hospitals and ventilation facilities were being installed at medical college hospitals in different districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Today lockdown condition in Bangladesh 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=128561372071472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Procession of religious Muslims to get rid of corona at Comilla





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1306045949594550

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Michael Corleone said:


> Say the guy whose first punch is the word bitch? Sure do not sound like ever had any breast milk in your life. Now eat shit and spew your guts somewhere else pleb
> Come back barking when you or your family gets infected by it and dies. If not stfu and don’t just speak rubbish about stuff you have little idea about. Pseudo intellect


You are a son of a wh*re, its what you are. No wonder it came out first. No I didn't have any breast milk in my life, probably you are still having it from your wh**re of mom. 
Stupid idiot cow you better think what you will do when your low class family get this thing.

Stupid people like yourself think they know everything, and their IQ is Einstein level. I am tired of watching these cows all over the internet. So Mr cow, what are you doing here with your HUUUUGGEE intellect! Go colonise the Mars before Elon Musk. 

It's even funnier you had to use Michael Corleone(Al Pacino) poster to boost up your phoney character, people like you always need something artificial to make up their lacks. Sad



mmr said:


> With the lowest test per capita in the world only 2000 for 170 million Bangladeshi....it is the worse prepared country to face a pandemic. Now a days any one dies from fever ppl assume they have covet 19 lol wtf. And they show up for testing for dead body. What a dumb **** approach. The whole thing is a joke.


These thing is no joke brother. I had no interest on BD politics or anything for more than six years, I never watched TV or read a newspaper since then. 
However mismanagement of coronavirus pandemic was way too much to tolerate even for me. That was the reason I opened this thread, intended to cover all the mismanagement of this dictator. 
But I got a very bad flu(I never had this kind of thing) symptoms were similar to corona virus. My recovery started from the day 7, I am still in self quarantine. There is no test, no treatment exist practically, no matter how much money or connection you have. If you get something(even its not covid19) you recover by yourself or you die.
Stay safe, you are lucky you left the country.



Atlas said:


> Govt should take stronger step against garments owners I believe. People are walking to Dhaka. They should have waited till 12 April since other leaves are extended to 9 April and 10 and 11 April are holiday!
> 
> 
> What regime will give you the actual number


Not the dictator Hasina and her pets, that's for sure.


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> You are a son of a wh*re, its what you are. No wonder it came out first. No I didn't have any breast milk in my life, probably you are still having it from your wh**re of mom.
> Stupid idiot cow you better think what you will do when your low class family get this thing.
> 
> Stupid people like yourself think they know everything, and their IQ is Einstein level. I am tired of watching these cows all over the internet. So Mr cow, what are you doing here with your HUUUUGGEE intellect! Go colonise the Mars before Elon Musk.
> 
> It's even funnier you had to use Michael Corleone(Al Pacino) poster to boost up your phoney character, people like you always need something artificial to make up their lacks. Sad
> 
> 
> These thing is no joke brother. I had no interest on BD politics or anything for more than six years, I never watched TV or read a newspaper since then.
> However mismanagement of coronavirus pandemic was way too much to tolerate even for me. That was the reason I opened this thread, intended to cover all the mismanagement of this dictator.
> But I got a very bad flu(I never had this kind of thing) symptoms were similar to corona virus. My recovery started from the day 7, I am still in self quarantine. There is no test, no treatment exist practically, no matter how much money or connection you have. If you get something(even its not covid19) you recover by yourself or you die.
> Stay safe, you are lucky you left the country.
> 
> 
> Not the dictator Hasina and her pets, that's for sure.


You will recover. I dont know what to tell you. Bangladesh is more like a jungle land how hasina handling the situation. Ask your family to stay separate if they can. God bless you brother.

I and my brothers here but my parents struck in dhaka. I am worried about them. They were supposed to fly by Emirates a week ago but flight got canceled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

mmr said:


> You will recover. I dont know what to tell you. Bangladesh is more like a jungle land how hasina handling the situation. Ask your family to stay separate if they can. God bless you brother.
> 
> I and my brothers here but my parents struck in dhaka. I am worried about them. They were supposed to fly by Emirates a week ago but flight got canceled.


I recovered brother Alhamdulillah, today is day 17 and I feeling great, starting T25 workout. 
Whatever I got it was really bad, especially night time was worst. And I got the thing after I visited PG, DMC. 
I am praying for your parents, fly them to Canada as soon as possible. May Allah forgive and help us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> I recovered brother Alhamdulillah, today is day 17 and I feeling great, starting T25 workout.
> Whatever I got it was really bad, especially night time was worst. And I got the thing after I visited PG, DMC.
> I am praying for your parents, fly them to Canada as soon as possible. May Allah forgive and help us.


I am glad you recovered. I am trying hopefully by beginning of may they will be able to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Bangladesh reports 4 more coronavirus deaths, 29 new cases*





Dhaka April 06, 12:31 PM 35 Views

https://unb.com.bd/m/category/Bangl...-4-more-coronavirus-deaths-29-new-cases/48854

Four person died from coronavirus and 29 more people tested positive for the virus during the last 24 hours, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said Monday.

“Death toll from the virus infection is now 13. Twenty-nine more people were tested positive for coronavirus in the last 24 hours, raising the total number of cases to 117,” he said in an online briefing.

The global death toll from novel coronavirus (COVID-19) reached 69,480 as of Monday.

The virus, first reported in China, has so far infected 1,274,346 people around the world, according to worldometer.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

UKBengali said:


> It is not that significant.
> 
> BD population is younger and healthier than populations in the West which will help mitigate Covid-19.


If you come to Bangladesh sometimes you should visit other parts of it except Sylhet.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> We do not know that.
> 
> BD has a younger and healthier population and numerous studies have shown that coronavirus finds hot conditions hostile for it's survival.


Brother, you are right. And also I think we have more resistance ,because we are living in polluted and and western countries would be locked down if their aid polution was like Dhaka or other areas in Bangladesh. I read it somewhere.

Another thing we eat adulterated food without consciousness. It also increased our immunity system I think. You know the story that chanakiya used to feed chandragupta mouriya slight amount of poisonous food, to make him immune from poison.

I am not saying that we should keep eating adulterated food, but I would say every negative thing has some positive sides. It's like the hearsay , "Allah za kore valor jonno kore". So I am optimistic that we will be able to control the covid 19, we just need consciousness and strict monitoring.

Today govt banned jamat namaz and only masjid staffs are allowed to do jamat but only 5 people at a time and in Jumah 10 people at a time. Sadly govt should have done this long ago. Still I would say better late than never.

I don't know why some of our compatriots are behaving weird. They should forget who is in power. They should keep in mind that if we spread rumor and become pessimistic, the whole nation will suffer.

It's truly sad that many of us looks cursing nation only because their favorite party isn't in power! Too bad!


----------



## Al-zakir

I just learned Bd has only 1800 ventilators and those are only available for VIP patient.


----------



## Black_cats

*IEDCR reports three more COVID-19 deaths, 35 fresh cases*




DHAKA, April 6, 2020 (BSS) – Bangladesh today feared the novel coronavirus
to expand its clutches with an extra wrath in the next one month as the virus
overnight claimed three more lives and infected 35 others increasing the toll
to 12 and number of infected people to 123.

“Three more COVID-19 patients died in the last 24 hours,” Institute of
Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) director Professor Dr
Meerjady Sabrina Flora told a virtual media briefing, also joined by
directorate general of health services (DGHS) Professor Dr Abul Kalam Azad.

Flora added that detection of fresh 35 cases during the period now took the
number of coronavirus cases to 123 in the country while 64 of them were found
in Dhaka, 23 in Narayanganj, 11 in Madaripur and five in Gaibandha.

She said the rest of the cases were reported from elsewhere as COVID-19
appeared to have spread its clutches on at least 15 of the country’s 64
districts.

Flora said the fresh 35 cases were detected as “we have tested 468 samples
though 14 labs across the country in the last 24 hours” while among the
infected 30 were male and five female and 11 of them were in their 40s and
six in their 20s.

Health minister Zahid Maleque earlier today at a meeting warned the country
was likely to be exposed to extra COVID-19 risks in the next 30 days as
healthcare officials said “community transmission” of the virus began.

Maleque during the meeting, however, quoted the overnight COVID-19 death
figure to be four, which Azad later called “a mistake” caused by erroneous
double counting of one of the victims.

The minister appeared before the media virtually emerging from an
emergency meeting with concerned officials under the purview of his ministry,
representatives of doctors’ forums including Bangladesh Medical Association
(BMA) and non-government organizations.

Maleque urged all to be more cautious against COVID-19 in the next one
month saying “the next 30 days are very crucial”.

A health ministry spokesman later told BSS that the meeting discussed ways
to keep people indoors and ensure use of protective gears including masks and
germicides alongside enhanced engagement of private hospitals during the
pandemic.

Health officials said Dhaka’s Tolarbagh and Bashabo, Madaripur, Narayanganj
and Gaibandha appeared to be the worst coronavirus-prone areas while Flora
today called Dhaka and Narayanganj COVID-19 “hotspots” as maximum number of
cases were detected in the two cities.

Azad told the briefing that so far 66,810 people were kept at both home and
institutional quarantine and of them, 299 were under surveillance at
institutional quarantine.

Current of quarantined people, he said, was 11,330 as 55,483 people were
released after they showed no symptom of COVID-19 during the quarantine
period.

Azad said 14,41,793 people so far received healthcare services from
hotline mobile numbers and health web portals as the government formed a
group of medical professionals comprising 13,262 doctors to provide emergency
health services to the people.

“They’re providing healthcare services through online,” he earlier said.

The contact hotline and mobile numbers – 16263; 333; 10655 and 01944333222
– to receive information and treatment facilities on Covid-19.

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=371872

*Namaz at home, Zohr instead of Jum’a: Ministry*





Dhaka April 06, 05:11 PM 236 Views UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS

UNB File Photo




*No religious congregation to be allowed, it says*


The Ministry of Religious Affairs on Monday directed all to avoid mosques and offer prayers at home to prevent the transmission of fast-spreading coronavirus or COVID-19.

The ministry issued an urgent notice in this regard.

It asked people to offer Zohr prayers at home instead of Jum’a on Friday considering the current situation of coronavirus.

It also asked the people of other regions to offer prayers at home instead of congregation at religious institutions.




_UNB File Photo_

Also Read:Bangladesh reports 3 more coronavirus deaths, 35 new cases in 24 hrs

Maximum five people, including Khatib, Imam, Khadem and Muazzin will hold jamaat at mosques and maximum 10 people can attend the Jumma prayers on Friday at mosques but no outsider will be allowed to enter mosques.

No religious gatherings like Waj mahfil, milad, Tafsir mahfil and Tableeg gathering will be allowed, said the notice.

Meanwhile, the death toll from coronavirus rose to 12 in Bangladesh as the country confirmed three more deaths on Monday. So far, 123 people have been infected in Bangladesh, 35 in the last 24 hours alone.

https://unb.com.bd/m/category/Bangladesh/namaz-at-home-zohr-instead-of-juma-ministry/48883


----------



## 24 Hours

Atlas said:


> Brother, you are right. And also I think we have more resistance ,because we are living in polluted and and western countries would be locked down if their aid polution was like Dhaka or other areas in Bangladesh. I read it somewhere.
> 
> Another thing we eat adulterated food without consciousness. It also increased our immunity system I think. You know the story that chanakiya used to feed chandragupta mouriya slight amount of poisonous food, to make him immune from poison.



This isn't a good way of thinking things, this is not a poison or an environmental toxin. It is a virus. Not the best comparison, though the Chanakiya comparison only works once you recover from the virus, you won't get it again.


----------



## Tanveer666

Doomstar said:


> once you recover from the virus, you won't get it again.


that has proven to be not the case, there are people who recovered from it only to catch it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Nilgiri said:


> Nope. Have you seen the yearly medical refugee crisis that comes india's way from BD in a normal year? Theres literally no such thing as an actual BD doctor.


Thats cruel @Nilgiri



Avicenna said:


> Don't count on higher temps slowing things down.


No science or research to prove this Warm/higher Temp- Theory will work- Right now the best thing is to* socially distance and assume you have it in order to slow the spread.-- *Thats the only right approach at this time--Not just for Bangladesh, but for the whole world.



Avicenna said:


> I work on the front lines and we have already had suspected cases but nothing confirmed as of yet.


You are a true real life Hero Sir- Please stay safe- Kudos to you-Respect for what you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ChennaiDude said:


> Thats cruel @Nilgiri



Tongue in cheek. If you persist here, you will learn its best to go full monty and not hold anything back.

Nuanced discussion is thing of the past and waste of time here. Just give thapaad to stronk-mob, and the few wise ones that still stay here will filter through in better but rarer moment.

It is actually fair what I give to this mob here since they drove away their best (Anubis, Loki, many others) by themselves, by their stupid antics... long ago. 

Such members were worthies (never complained to mods about me, just discussed, debated and fought me when needed), I only see bluesky left now among the old worthy-regulars. Oh, big surprise, he is being called hindu indian false flagger again by the mob

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

ChennaiDude said:


> Thats cruel @Nilgiri
> 
> 
> No science or research to prove this Warm/higher Temp- Theory will work- Right now the best thing is to* socially distance and assume you have it in order to slow the spread.-- *Thats the only right approach at this time--Not just for Bangladesh, but for the whole world.
> 
> 
> You are a true real life Hero Sir- Please stay safe- Kudos to you-Respect for what you do.



Why don't you ask your Sanghi cockroach friends to buzz off to the Indian section? We Bangladeshis here aren't particularly fond of Sanghis - as you can surmise with tens of thousands of anti-Sanghi posts and views...

What makes Indian Sanghis repeatedly coming back here to shamelessly take tight verbal slaps and abuse everyday? Unless annoying us is a Sanghi pastime.

One wonders....

If there is any remote wish that we will turn Hindu someday - you'll have to wait a really long time.


----------



## ChennaiDude

Nilgiri said:


> Tongue in cheek. If you persist here, you will learn its best to go full monty and not hold anything back.
> 
> Nuanced discussion is thing of the past and waste of time here. Just give thapaad to stronk-mob, and the few wise ones that still stay here will filter through in better but rarer moment.
> 
> It is actually fair what I give to this mob here since they drove away their best (Anubis, Loki, many others) by themselves, by their stupid antics... long ago.
> 
> Such members were worthies (never complained to mods about me, just discussed, debated and fought me when needed), I only see bluesky left now among the old worthy-regulars. Oh, big surprise, he is being called hindu indian false flagger again by the mob


I remember all of them- Surprised they left. @waz was one person I respected- but he too has gone full Monty.



Bilal9 said:


> Why don't you ask your Sanghi cockroach friends to buzz off to the Indian section? We Bangladeshis here aren't particularly fond of Sanghis - as you can surmise with tens of thousands of anti-Sanghi posts and views...
> 
> What makes Indian Sanghis repeatedly coming back here to shamelessly take tight verbal slaps and abuse everyday? Unless annoying us is a Sanghi pastime.
> 
> One wonders....
> 
> If there is any remote wish that we will turn Hindu someday - you'll have to wait a really long time.


Who cares- what you think!- I never tagged you in the first place- Its a forum- Are you mentally challenged?



Avicenna said:


> Things to keep in mind:
> 
> The most important thing you can do is distance yourself physically from other people.
> 
> Optimally, this means staying home if possible. Or at the very least eliminate non-essential travel.
> 
> Also please understand this requires EVERYONE to participate. (Including younger people)
> 
> Testing for COVID-19 is limited in the US, so if you are symptomatic, its best to self isolate for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> If shortness of breath or high fever develop then seek medical care.
> 
> ASSUME everyone around you has it and wash your hands frequently, don't touch your face and keep at least 6 feet physical distance from another person.
> 
> This virus is mainly contagious airborne/droplet but also can live on surfaces for a long period of time.
> 
> So assume everything you touch is infected. And WASH YOUR HANDS!
> 
> Build your immune system as much as possible by getting sleep and rest, drink water, and eat nutritious foods.
> 
> But IMO possibly the most important thing is to not take this situation lightly and share that view with everyone you know.
> 
> Stay home people and tell others to do the same.
> 
> Social distancing is key!



The best advise-Its that simple folks- do this for 3 weeks- Covid19 will run its course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Nilgiri said:


> thapaad


Thapaar*


----------



## VikingRaider

Doomstar said:


> This isn't a good way of thinking things, this is not a poison or an environmental toxin. It is a virus. Not the best comparison, though the Chanakiya comparison only works *once you recover from the virus,* you won't get it again.


Okay I could be wrong. However will plasma therapy work?


----------



## Black_cats

*Chaos in Bangladesh as thousands of clothes labourers turn up to work when factory owners decide to open during coronavirus lockdown - only for them to be sent home again amid backlash *

By Alice Cachia For Mailonline10:32 06 Apr 2020, updated 11:30 06 Apr 2020

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8191139/amp/Chaos-Bangladesh-thousands-clothes-workers-ordered-home-factory-closures.html


*Workers arrived in Dhaka to collect pay and resume work after a 10-day break *
*They found factories remained closed and were ordered back home *
*Huge garment order cancellations from the West means there is little work*
_Thousands of Bangladeshi clothes labourers were ordered home after arriving at work to find their factories remained shut, despite owners asking them to come in during a coronavirus lockdown. 

There were chaotic scenes as staff arrived in Dhaka hoping to get paid for March and resume work after a 10-day break enforced by the government to tackle the spread of the coronavirus. _

_Although the government later extended the shutdown to April 14, workers said owners asked them to return by April 5.







Thousands of workers had walked from their villages following a shutdown of public transport to get to work. When they arrived they found factories remain closed and many had been laid off. Above, workers return to their village homes at the Shimulia ferry terminal in Mawa





The Ministry of Labour and Employment in Bangladesh has asked garment factory owners not to sack workers and pay them full salaries for March





Thousands of employed had arrived at work only to find a government-enforced shut down of factories had been extended, meaning they were ordered back home
Labour leaders said the majority of workers had been temporarily laid off or sent on leave. Some said they had permanently lost their jobs.

Khadiza Akter, vice president of the union Sommilito Garments Sramik Federation, said: 'When they reached the factories this morning, most of the workers were told that they were laid off or that the factory would resume after the shutdown.' 

Bangladesh relies heavily on the garment industry for more than 80% of its exports, with around 4,000 factories employing four million people, most who are women.

It second-biggest supplier of clothes to Western countries, behind only China. 






Two major industry bodies warned last week that Bangladesh was set to lose about $6 billion in export revenue this financial year amid cancellations from brands and retailers
Many top Western fashion brands manufacture clothing in Bangladesh but cancellations have been increasing daily amid coronavirus-driven lockdown. 

Akter said thousands of workers had put their lives at risk due to 'mismanagement' in a bid to get back to work, ignoring advice over social distancing with police outside the factories telling them to return home.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Tanveer666 said:


> that has proven to be not the case, there are people who recovered from it only to catch it again


Looking up information now, it seems that's unlikely you'll catch it twice but not an impossibility. Either way, it's rare.



Atlas said:


> Okay I could be wrong. However will plasma therapy work?


Plasma therapy is currently being researched as a potential method. Let's pray and hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> You are a son of a wh*re, its what you are. No wonder it came out first. No I didn't have any breast milk in my life, probably you are still having it from your wh**re of mom.
> Stupid idiot cow you better think what you will do when your low class family get this thing.
> 
> Stupid people like yourself think they know everything, and their IQ is Einstein level. I am tired of watching these cows all over the internet. So Mr cow, what are you doing here with your HUUUUGGEE intellect! Go colonise the Mars before Elon Musk.
> 
> It's even funnier you had to use Michael Corleone(Al Pacino) poster to boost up your phoney character, people like you always need something artificial to make up their lacks. Sad
> 
> 
> These thing is no joke brother. I had no interest on BD politics or anything for more than six years, I never watched TV or read a newspaper since then.
> However mismanagement of coronavirus pandemic was way too much to tolerate even for me. That was the reason I opened this thread, intended to cover all the mismanagement of this dictator.
> But I got a very bad flu(I never had this kind of thing) symptoms were similar to corona virus. My recovery started from the day 7, I am still in self quarantine. There is no test, no treatment exist practically, no matter how much money or connection you have. If you get something(even its not covid19) you recover by yourself or you die.
> Stay safe, you are lucky you left the country.
> 
> 
> Not the dictator Hasina and her pets, that's for sure.


Calm down son. Calling your father son of a whore isn’t gonna change the fact that you’re born out of wedlock. I take responsibility for that. 
I talk with facts while you’re riding on your emotions. Enough said


----------



## Black_cats

02:01 PM, April 07, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:21 PM, April 07, 2020
*Bangladesh reports 5 more coronavirus deaths, 41 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*






Star Online Report

Five more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, IEDCR said today.

This is the highest number of deaths in a day so far in the country.

The death toll now stands at 17, Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said during a briefing.

41 people have tested positive for Covid-19 in last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 164.

https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-update-in-bangladesh-5-more-died-1890508


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> 02:01 PM, April 07, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:21 PM, April 07, 2020
> *Bangladesh reports 5 more coronavirus deaths, 41 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> Five more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, IEDCR said today.
> 
> This is the highest number of deaths in a day so far in the country.
> 
> The death toll now stands at 17, Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said during a briefing.
> 
> 41 people have tested positive for Covid-19 in last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 164.
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-update-in-bangladesh-5-more-died-1890508




Sad to hear the death toll is rising but still relatively low at 5 in a population of 165 million.

What is good to hear is that the number of samples being collected has risen to 792 in the last 24 hours - a nearly 1000% increase from this time last week.


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Sad to hear the death toll is rising but still relatively low at 5 in a population of 165 million.
> 
> What is good to hear is that the number of samples being collected has risrn to 792 in the last 24 hours - a nearly 1000% increase from this time last week.




*PM: Country may face massive increase in coronavirus cases in April*
Shohel Mamun

 Published at 10:54 am April 7th, 2020





Massive crowd of people, leaving Dhaka for their village homes, at Shimulia Ferry Ghat in Mawa on Sunday, April 5, 2020 Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune

The videoconference, which was aired live on state and public television, began around 10:05am

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said the country may face a massive hike in coronavirus cases in the coming days of April as per the on-going trend across the world.

“We have got some reports, which said there will be a massive hike in Bangladesh. But, do not be worried as we are prepared to overcome the crisis,” the premier said on Tuesday.

She made the announcement while addressing a videoconference with the public representatives and officials of 15 districts of Chittagong and Sylhet divisions on the present coronavirus situation in the country.

The videoconference, which was aired live on state and public television, began around 10:05am.

On March 26, the government initiated a countrywide shutdown of all activities, except essential services, from March 26 till April 4 in order to enforce social distancing, a strategy crucial for slowing the spread of Covid-19. The shutdown was later extended twice to April 14.

At the same time, all public transports and domestic and international flights remain suspended due to the pandemic. The government also suspended holding mass prayers at mosques and other places of worship until further notice.

Till Monday, Bangladesh reported its highest single-day increase in Covid-19 cases, with 35 new positive cases and three deaths.

The total number of confirmed coronavirus positive cases in Bangladesh now stands at 123, with the death toll at 12.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...assive-increase-in-coronavirus-cases-in-april


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Sad to hear the death toll is rising but still relatively low at 5 in a population of 165 million.
> 
> What is good to hear is that the number of samples being collected has risen to 792 in the last 24 hours - a nearly 1000% increase from this time last week.


Total death is now 17. Infected 164. But I think it will be controlled faster, as major obstacle (jamat) is tamed now. Only death rate made me worried. It's more than 10%!


https://www.jugantor.com/covid-19/296442/দেশে-করোনা-কেড়ে-নিল-আরও-৫-প্রাণ-নতুন-আক্রান্ত-৪১

@UKBengali


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Atlas said:


> Death is now 17. Infected 164. But I think it will be controlled faster, as major obstacle (jamat) is tamed now. Only death rate made me worried. It's more than 10%!
> 
> https://www.jugantor.com/covid-19/296442/দেশে-করোনা-কেড়ে-নিল-আরও-৫-প্রাণ-নতুন-আক্রান্ত-৪১


and recovered?


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Death is now 17. Infected 164. But I think it will be controlled faster, as major obstacle (jamat) is tamed now. Only death rate made me worried. It's more than 10%!
> 
> 
> https://www.jugantor.com/covid-19/296442/দেশে-করোনা-কেড়ে-নিল-আরও-৫-প্রাণ-নতুন-আক্রান্ত-৪১
> 
> @UKBengali



That is because of lack of testing till now. Once the new 3 dollar test is available in 1-2 weeks it will allow a much better picture of just how widespread the virus is and how it is transmitting across the population.

Countries like UK and France have 10% death rate but this will drop in BD as the number of tests is ramping up rapidly.

Remember BD has two advantages over Europe - younger population and a warmer climate where the virus finds it harder to survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> and recovered?


Not in this news. But actually 33 was recovered.



UKBengali said:


> That is because of lack of testing till now. Once the new 3 dollar test is available in 1-2 weeks it will allow a much better picture of just how widespread the virus is and how it is transmitting across the population.
> 
> Countries like UK and France have 10% death rate but this will drop in BD as the number of tests is ramping up rapidly.
> 
> Remember BD has two advantages over Europe - younger population and a warmer climate where the virus finds it harder to survive.


I hope inshallah we will manage lots of things in this month. Next 15/20 days will be very crucial. I wish we will rub clinker on haters' mouth. Now Allah knows the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I hope inshallah we will manage lots of things in this month. Next 15/20 days will be very crucial. I wish we will rub clinker on haters' mouth. Now Allah knows the best.



Whatever happens, Hasina is doing the best she can for her country.

I am optimistic that BD will get through this pandemic relatively lightly but as you say next 15/20 days will be crucial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Medicine given at Tangail!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3150283124982453

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

ChennaiDude said:


> Who cares- what you think!- I never tagged you in the first place- Its a forum- Are you mentally challenged?



You have no idea.. Entertaining though



Black_cats said:


> 02:01 PM, April 07, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:21 PM, April 07, 2020
> *Bangladesh reports 5 more coronavirus deaths, 41 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> Five more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, IEDCR said today.
> 
> This is the highest number of deaths in a day so far in the country.
> 
> The death toll now stands at 17, Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said during a briefing.
> 
> 41 people have tested positive for Covid-19 in last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 164.
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-update-in-bangladesh-5-more-died-1890508



This is a very very high fatality rate, Highest in the world as i mentioned earlier.. Looks like the govt isnt not being as proactive as it should be from all the reports coming out.. Welfare programs are fine but first they need to stem the infections, If not death rates are going to overwhelm the healthcare system



Black_cats said:


> *Chaos in Bangladesh as thousands of clothes labourers turn up to work when factory owners decide to open during coronavirus lockdown - only for them to be sent home again amid backlash *
> 
> By Alice Cachia For Mailonline10:32 06 Apr 2020, updated 11:30 06 Apr 2020
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8191139/amp/Chaos-Bangladesh-thousands-clothes-workers-ordered-home-factory-closures.html
> 
> 
> *Workers arrived in Dhaka to collect pay and resume work after a 10-day break *
> *They found factories remained closed and were ordered back home *
> *Huge garment order cancellations from the West means there is little work*
> _Thousands of Bangladeshi clothes labourers were ordered home after arriving at work to find their factories remained shut, despite owners asking them to come in during a coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> There were chaotic scenes as staff arrived in Dhaka hoping to get paid for March and resume work after a 10-day break enforced by the government to tackle the spread of the coronavirus. _
> 
> _Although the government later extended the shutdown to April 14, workers said owners asked them to return by April 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of workers had walked from their villages following a shutdown of public transport to get to work. When they arrived they found factories remain closed and many had been laid off. Above, workers return to their village homes at the Shimulia ferry terminal in Mawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Labour and Employment in Bangladesh has asked garment factory owners not to sack workers and pay them full salaries for March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of employed had arrived at work only to find a government-enforced shut down of factories had been extended, meaning they were ordered back home
> Labour leaders said the majority of workers had been temporarily laid off or sent on leave. Some said they had permanently lost their jobs.
> 
> Khadiza Akter, vice president of the union Sommilito Garments Sramik Federation, said: 'When they reached the factories this morning, most of the workers were told that they were laid off or that the factory would resume after the shutdown.'
> 
> Bangladesh relies heavily on the garment industry for more than 80% of its exports, with around 4,000 factories employing four million people, most who are women.
> 
> It second-biggest supplier of clothes to Western countries, behind only China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two major industry bodies warned last week that Bangladesh was set to lose about $6 billion in export revenue this financial year amid cancellations from brands and retailers
> Many top Western fashion brands manufacture clothing in Bangladesh but cancellations have been increasing daily amid coronavirus-driven lockdown.
> 
> Akter said thousands of workers had put their lives at risk due to 'mismanagement' in a bid to get back to work, ignoring advice over social distancing with police outside the factories telling them to return home._



This is really worrying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> This is a very very high fatality rate, Highest in the world as i mentioned earlier.. Looks like the govt isnt not being as proactive as it should be from all the reports coming out.. Welfare programs are fine but first they need to stem the infections, If not death rates are going to overwhelm the healthcare system
> 
> This is really worrying




10% is the highest fatality rate on the world?
Italy is at 12%.

It is because BD has been hardly testing anyone since a few days ago and the number of tests per day has gone up from 100 to nearly 1000 now.

Look at the death rate of 1.5% in Germany compared to UK(10%), France(10%) and Italy(12%) and you will see the number of tests you carry out has a massive impact on fatality rates.


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Michael Corleone said:


> Calm down son. Calling your father son of a whore isn’t gonna change the fact that you’re born out of wedlock. I take responsibility for that.
> I talk with facts while you’re riding on your emotions. Enough said


Ask your mom who is your father since your family is comfortable doing things outside wedlock. And I won't take any responsibility, because I don't go cheap 
What facts you are talking about stable genius? talking about emotions and facts, you probably heard someone talking about these and picked up some lines to show off your intellect. Another childish thing stupid people do


----------



## VikingRaider

Published on 10:28 PM, April 07, 2020
*Narayanganj district under complete lockdown starting April 8: ISPR*

_




Star Online Report
*Narayanganj district will be under complete lockdown starting tomorrow (April 8) until further notice to combat the spread of coronavirus.*

The Inter Service Public Relations (ISPR) issued a press release in this regard tonight, undersigned by ISPR Assistant Director Rashedul Alam Khan.

Emergency services such as medical services, supply chain, etc. will remain out of the purview of the directive, the ISPR statement read.

Civil administration, armed forces, law enforcement agencies and public representatives will be engaged in a coordinated collaboration in this regard, it added.

Narayanganj is one of the hotspots of the spread of coronavirus in Bangladesh with 38 people so far found infected with the virus in the district till today. Among them, 15 tested positive for the virus in Narayanganj in the last 24 hours.

PM Sheikh Hasina yesterday ordered a total lockdown of Dhaka and Narayanganj cities, and Madaripur and Gaibandha districts to fight the spread of coronavirus, and asked law enforcers to strictly enforce social distancing. 

*Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/top-ne...te-lockdown-starting-april-8-ispr-1890664?amp_




> *PS*: I want Dhaka too to be locked down right now. So after 2 weeks when it will be lifted, then the Holy Ramadan will be started, and cloth stores of small towns will be able to do business ( who buy good from Dhaka and sell locally) . If govt delay they will face huge loss. *In small towns they ( cloth stores) earn half of their annual income in this one month.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Published on 10:28 PM, April 07, 2020
> *Narayanganj district under complete lockdown starting April 8: ISPR*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> *Narayanganj district will be under complete lockdown starting tomorrow (April 8) until further notice to combat the spread of coronavirus.*
> 
> The Inter Service Public Relations (ISPR) issued a press release in this regard tonight, undersigned by ISPR Assistant Director Rashedul Alam Khan.
> 
> Emergency services such as medical services, supply chain, etc. will remain out of the purview of the directive, the ISPR statement read.
> 
> Civil administration, armed forces, law enforcement agencies and public representatives will be engaged in a coordinated collaboration in this regard, it added.
> 
> Narayanganj is one of the hotspots of the spread of coronavirus in Bangladesh with 38 people so far found infected with the virus in the district till today. Among them, 15 tested positive for the virus in Narayanganj in the last 24 hours.
> 
> PM Sheikh Hasina yesterday ordered a total lockdown of Dhaka and Narayanganj cities, and Madaripur and Gaibandha districts to fight the spread of coronavirus, and asked law enforcers to strictly enforce social distancing.
> 
> *Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/top-ne...te-lockdown-starting-april-8-ispr-1890664?amp_






More humble-pie to those miserable whingers at BD response to coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> More humble-pie to those miserable whingers at BD response to coronavirus.


 Right bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> You have no idea.. Entertaining though
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very very high fatality rate, Highest in the world as i mentioned earlier.. Looks like the govt isnt not being as proactive as it should be from all the reports coming out.. Welfare programs are fine but first they need to stem the infections, If not death rates are going to overwhelm the healthcare system
> 
> 
> 
> This is really worrying



Their rate of testing is anemic and botched up. No resource handling, no proper funding, no proper management, no strategy. Their medical sector is a complete wreck.

So of course they will have a high mortality rate given they are nowhere near sampling the denominator of caseload spread (heck it cannot even be estimated with say the 10X modelling being done in the western developed nations).

Then we have a guy here with his "tests increased by 1000%".

Why such people are addicted to their extremely low-base "growth rate" quoting for everything is ridiculous.

If *anything* below 10,000 accumulated tests at this point downstream from first case (given pop size) is *extremely bad* to begin with, they will still say increase from 10 to 1000 or something is 1000% growth!

This will be yet another reality check for them (sadly at cost of laypeople that have no means and ego to bray like this on forums like this one)...the actual means/organisation for test ramp up and BD medical sector in general is well below the developing country and regional average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> Their rate of testing is anemic and botched up. No resource handling, no proper funding, no proper management, no strategy. Their medical sector is a complete wreck.
> 
> So of course they will have a high mortality rate given they are nowhere near sampling the denominator of caseload spread (heck it cannot even be estimated with say the 10X modelling being done in the western developed nations).
> 
> Then we have a guy here with his "tests increased by 1000%".
> 
> Why such people are addicted to their extremely low-base "growth rate" quoting for everything is ridiculous.
> 
> If *anything* below 10,000 accumulated tests at this point downstream from first case (given pop size) is *extremely bad* to begin with, they will still say increase from 10 to 1000 or something is 1000% growth!
> 
> This will be yet another reality check for them (sadly at cost of laypeople that have no means and ego to bray like this on forums like this one)...the actual means/organisation for test ramp up and BD medical sector in general is well below the developing country and regional average.



Why are you posting here?

Do you see what is happening in the US?

Why hold Bangladesh to a different standard?

Either way, same verbal diarrhea from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

"Do you see what is happening in the US?"

US tests per 1M population = 6200.

BD tests per 1M population = 26

238 times better. Are they really 238 times richer per capita?

I suppose they are if you factor in BD GDP inflation.

Muh bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Guys, why are we feeding the Tamil troll for?

These creatures are so despicable they will even use Corona pandemic to carry out their hatred/butthurt at BD.

Just ignore and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

*17 die with symptoms in 48hrs*
Staff Correspondent | Published: 00:41, Apr 08,2020

At least 17 new deaths with COVID-19 symptoms in last 48 hours were reported from several districts of the country.

Local authorities are putting new places and villages under lockdown as such deaths are reported each day.

Some 70 people have so far reportedly died with coronavirus symptoms since March 28.

A man and woman died with fever and cold in Purbadhola upazila on Monday, said Touhidur Rahman, officer-in-charge of Purbadhola Police Station.

Our correspondent from Lalmonirhat reported that a 71-year-old man died with died with fever and shortness of breath in Aditmari Upazila on Tuesday. 

Lalmonirhat Civil Surgeon Dr Nirmendu Roy said that his sample was sent to Rangpur Medical Collage Hospital on the day.

Meanwhile, a man suffering from fever and cold died at Purboshaheb village in Gomostapur upazila in Chapainawabganj on Monday night.

Civil Surgeon Dr Zahid Nazrul Chowdhury said that the elderly person returned home from Singair upazila in Manikganj at around 11:00 am on Monday.

A woman in her seventies woman suffering from breathing problems died at Shaheed Shamsuddin Ahmed Hospital in Sylhet on Monday night.

Sushanta Kumar Mohapatra, resident medical officer of the hospital, said that the woman died at 9:30pm while undergoing treatment at the isolation unit.

Anther elderly woman suffering from fever, sneeze and cough died at Khulna Medical College Hospital early Tuesday.

Khulna Civil Surgeon Sujat Ahmed said that samples from the deceased and her relatives would be tested at the KMCH.

Our correspondent in Lakshmipur reported that a man in his mid-fifties died with coronavirus symptoms in Ramgati upazila on Tuesday morning.

Ramgati Upazila Health Complex’s residential medical officer Parijat Dutta said that the patient died at his home and his home and some other neighbouring homes were put under lockdown.

Jhalakathi civil surgeon Shamol Krishna said that a six-year-old child died with coronavirus symptoms at Barishal Sher-e-Bangla Medical College Hospital on Tuesday.

In Gazipur’s Kaliganj, an elderly person died with coronavirus symptoms on Tuesday morning.

Kaliganj upazila health complex’s emergency medical officer Jisely Gosh said that the deceased’s sample was sent for COVID-19 test.

The New Age Staff Correspondent in Chattagram reported that a youth died in the isolation unit of Chattogram Medical College Hospital on Monday.

CMCH collected the sample of the deceased and sent it for test in BITID Chattogram.

A freedom fighter died on Monday noon while he was undergoing treatment in the isolation unit of Chattogram General Hospital at Anderkilla, said a medical officer.

In the capital, a building at Wari was locked down as an elderly person there died with COVID-19 symptoms on Monday.

In Dhaka Medical College Hospital, two patients died in the isolation unit on the day, said doctors.

Our correspondent in Sirajganj reported that a teenage garment worker died with COVID-19 symptoms at Tarash upazila on Monday at Shahid Ziaur Rahman Medical College Hospital in Bogura.

Our Sylhet Staff Correspondent reported that Housing Estate Area in the city was put under lockdown on Monday as a patient with coronavirus infection was detected in the area.

Contacted, divisional health office’s assistant director Anisur Rahman confirmed the lockdown of the area from 9-00am in the morning.

Our correspondent in Manikganj reported that 54 Tabligh Jamaat men and three others were put in institutional quarantine.

Police superintendent Rifat Rahman Shamim said that the Singair municipal area was locked down after a Tabligh Jamaat man was infected by the coronavirus Sunday early hours.

Our Barishal Correspondent reported that a man in his fifties died after he was admitted to the isolation unit of Barishal Sher E Bangla Medical College Monday afternoon.

More about:



Black_cats said:


> Procession of religious Muslims to get rid of corona at Comilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1306045949594550


Can you find any big difference between Muslims and Hindus? Both are similarly superstitious except that Indian Hindus are a step ahead because they think CowCola is the supreme medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> "Do you see what is happening in the US?"
> 
> US tests per 1M population = 6200.
> 
> BD tests per 1M population = 26
> 
> 238 times better. Are they really 238 times richer per capita?
> 
> I suppose they are if you factor in BD GDP inflation.
> 
> Muh bad!



BD is a sh$thole.

The US is supposed to be GREAT.

Your stupid example has no correlation with anything.

GDP.....per capita....blah blah....

Lets put it in kindergarten terms.

The US screwed up.

Is it any wonder if Bangladesh does too?

Again, same verbal diarrhea.

In anycase, the primary driver of outcome is gonna be the behavior of the local population ultimately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Stop quoting and tagging me and instead just read your own ppl commentary on the issue compared to region instead:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-moves-to-export-professional-ppe.660001/#post-12205588

Personally have helped 2 BD members on just this forum with medical enquiries for their family members visiting India and what the deep issues are with BD health sector...so there is nothing wrong in stating fact with BD clearly being behind the regional average in its capacity for the sector.

You can simply wait for the final numbers later too....but maybe it will all officially be 95% success rate for 95% seat win govt.

Let's simply see the big ramp increase in tests that was promised for this week by the big mouths....or the big change in strategy (dont test much, no problem!).

Then we have the unemployed tantrum brat that blows his princess fuse over this:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...dates-discussion.657262/page-14#post-12205196

thinking its credible in assigning "troll" labels 

Woah 6 month ignore period! Take that! Or is it full year like with bluesky?


----------



## Michael Corleone

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> Ask your mom who is your father since your family is comfortable doing things outside wedlock. And I won't take any responsibility, because I don't go cheap
> What facts you are talking about stable genius? talking about emotions and facts, you probably heard someone talking about these and picked up some lines to show off your intellect. Another childish thing stupid people do


You don’t go cheap? More like you’re an incel. Hahaha
I don’t need to prove my credentials to a virgin seeking attention on the internet. All bengali members here know me and my background and I try to contribute whatever is asked to me based on my knowledge. If I don’t know anything, I have @Bilal9 @Avicenna @UKBengali or @bluesky to inquire to and know stuff about. Don’t need a butthurt virgin like you who does nothing but just badmouth the govt at every chance he gets. I’m no supporter of the govt. but I see the actions taken, I see the numbers mentioned and I compare the statistics to the rest of the world. I don’t need to go about claiming govt ain’t doing shit. Maybe not enough, for sure but to claim nothing is being done is not just unreasonable, it’s stupid and hence You’re...
Now fuckoff to your incel den








Guys I’ve compiled a list of myth propagated over the Internet and these are listed down below. Hopefully the information is easy for everyone to understand as mRNA analysis etc data is not included.
Source: WHO
*Exposing yourself to the sun or to temperatures higher than 25C degrees DOES NOT prevent the coronavirus disease (COVID-19)*
You can catch COVID-19, no matter how sunny or hot the weather is. Countries with hot weather have reported cases of COVID-19. To protect yourself, make sure you clean your hands frequently and thoroughly and avoid touching your eyes, mouth, and nose.



*You can recover from the coronavirus disease (COVID-19). Catching the new coronavirus DOES NOT mean you will have it for life.*
Most of the people who catch COVID-19 can recover and eliminate the virus from their bodies. If you catch the disease, make sure you treat your symptoms. If you have cough, fever, and difficulty breathing, seek medical care early – but call your health facility by telephone first. Most patients recover thanks to supportive care.


*Being able to hold your breath for 10 seconds or more without coughing or feeling discomfort DOES NOT mean you are free from the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) or any other lung disease.*
The most common symptoms of COVID-19 are dry cough, tiredness and fever. Some people may develop more severe forms of the disease, such as pneumonia. The best way to confirm if you have the virus producing COVID-19 disease is with a laboratory test. You cannot confirm it with this breathing exercise, which can even be dangerous.


*Drinking alcohol does not protect you against COVID-19 and can be dangerous*
Frequent or excessive alcohol consumption can increase your risk of health problems.


*COVID-19 virus can be transmitted in areas with hot and humid climates *
*From the evidence so far, the COVID-19 virus can be transmitted in ALL AREAS, including areas with hot and humid weather. Regardless of climate, adopt protective measures if you live in, or travel to an area reporting COVID-19. The best way to protect yourself against COVID-19 is by frequently cleaning your hands. By doing this you eliminate viruses that may be on your hands and avoid infection that could occur by then touching your eyes, mouth, and nose.*




*Cold weather and snow CANNOT kill the new coronavirus.*
*There is no reason to believe that cold weather can kill the new coronavirus or other diseases. The normal human body temperature remains around 36.5°C to 37°C, regardless of the external temperature or weather. The most effective way to protect yourself against the new coronavirus is by frequently cleaning your hands with alcohol-based hand rub or washing them with soap and water.*


*Taking a hot bath does not prevent the new coronavirus disease*
*Taking a hot bath will not prevent you from catching COVID-19. Your normal body temperature remains around 36.5°C to 37°C, regardless of the temperature of your bath or shower. Actually, taking a hot bath with extremely hot water can be harmful, as it can burn you. The best way to protect yourself against COVID-19 is by frequently cleaning your hands. By doing this you eliminate viruses that may be on your hands and avoid infection that could occur by then touching your eyes, mouth, and nose.*


*The new coronavirus CANNOT be transmitted through mosquito bites.*
*To date there has been no information nor evidence to suggest that the new coronavirus could be transmitted by mosquitoes. The new coronavirus is a respiratory virus which spreads primarily through droplets generated when an infected person coughs or sneezes, or through droplets of saliva or discharge from the nose. To protect yourself, clean your hands frequently with an alcohol-based hand rub or wash them with soap and water. Also, avoid close contact with anyone who is coughing and sneezing.*


*Are hand dryers effective in killing the new coronavirus?*
*No. Hand dryers are not effective in killing the 2019-nCoV. To protect yourself against the new coronavirus, you should frequently clean your hands with an alcohol-based hand rub or wash them with soap and water. Once your hands are cleaned, you should dry them thoroughly by using paper towels or a warm air dryer.*


*Can an ultraviolet disinfection lamp kill the new coronavirus?*
*UV lamps should not be used to sterilize hands or other areas of skin as UV radiation can cause skin irritation.*


*How effective are thermal scanners in detecting people infected with the new coronavirus?*
*Thermal scanners are effective in detecting people who have developed a fever (i.e. have a higher than normal body temperature) because of infection with the new coronavirus.*

*However, they cannot detect people who are infected but are not yet sick with fever. This is because it takes between 2 and 10 days before people who are infected become sick and develop a fever.*


*Can spraying alcohol or chlorine all over your body kill the new coronavirus?*
*No. Spraying alcohol or chlorine all over your body will not kill viruses that have already entered your body. Spraying such substances can be harmful to clothes or mucous membranes (i.e. eyes, mouth). Be aware that both alcohol and chlorine can be useful to disinfect surfaces, but they need to be used under appropriate recommendations.*


*Do vaccines against pneumonia protect you against the new coronavirus?*
*No. Vaccines against pneumonia, such as pneumococcal vaccine and Haemophilus influenza type B (Hib) vaccine, do not provide protection against the new coronavirus.*

*The virus is so new and different that it needs its own vaccine. Researchers are trying to develop a vaccine against 2019-nCoV, and WHO is supporting their efforts.*

*Although these vaccines are not effective against 2019-nCoV, vaccination against respiratory illnesses is highly recommended to protect your health.*


*Can regularly rinsing your nose with saline help prevent infection with the new coronavirus?*
*No. There is no evidence that regularly rinsing the nose with saline has protected people from infection with the new coronavirus. *

*There is some limited evidence that regularly rinsing nose with saline can help people recover more quickly from the common cold. However, regularly rinsing the nose has not been shown to prevent respiratory infections.*


*Can eating garlic help prevent infection with the new coronavirus?*
*Garlic is a healthy food that may have some antimicrobial properties. However, there is no evidence from the current outbreak that eating garlic has protected people from the new coronavirus.*


*Does the new coronavirus affect older people, or are younger people also susceptible?*
*People of all ages can be infected by the new coronavirus (2019-nCoV). Older people, and people with pre-existing medical conditions (such as asthma, diabetes, heart disease) appear to be more vulnerable to becoming severely ill with the virus. *

*WHO advises people of all ages to take steps to protect themselves from the virus, for example by following good hand hygiene and good respiratory hygiene.*


*Are antibiotics effective in preventing and treating the new coronavirus?*
*No, antibiotics do not work against viruses, only bacteria.*

*The new coronavirus (2019-nCoV) is a virus and, therefore, antibiotics should not be used as a means of prevention or treatment.*

*However, if you are hospitalized for the 2019-nCoV, you may receive antibiotics because bacterial co-infection is possible.*


*Are there any specific medicines to prevent or treat the new coronavirus?*
*To date, there is no specific medicine recommended to prevent or treat the new coronavirus (2019-nCoV).*

*However, those infected with the virus should receive appropriate care to relieve and treat symptoms, and those with severe illness should receive optimized supportive care. Some specific treatments are under investigation, and will be tested through clinical trials. WHO is helping to accelerate research and development efforts with a range or partners.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

UKBengali said:


> Guys, why are we feeding the Tamil troll for?
> 
> These creatures are so despicable they will even use Corona pandemic to carry out their hatred/butthurt at BD.
> 
> Just ignore and move on.



He is now jobless and under quarantine. Perfect time for him to do trolling as he has lots of free time for spamming, copy pasting old messages or save new for future use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/bangladesh/
For a country of 160+ millions. 17 deaths is actually a respectable figure given more developed countries are having trouble containing the disease. The main objective is self isolation/ quarantine. In Bangladesh many have been breaking this rule in the beginning and at the same time blaming the government for getting infected? Anyways hopefully some tough love for the army helps people stay at home and stop the spread. And to all the naysayers if the situation is as bad as they claim, people would have been dying in lakhs and not thousands or even at the current ten digit number. So stay at home, chill and stop banging about your keyboard


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> Stop quoting and tagging me and instead just read your own ppl commentary on the issue compared to region instead:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-moves-to-export-professional-ppe.660001/#post-12205588
> 
> Personally have helped 2 BD members on just this forum with medical enquiries for their family members visiting India and what the deep issues are with BD health sector...so there is nothing wrong in stating fact with BD clearly being behind the regional average in its capacity for the sector.
> 
> You can simply wait for the final numbers later too....but maybe it will all officially be 95% success rate for 95% seat win govt.
> 
> Let's simply see the big ramp increase in tests that was promised for this week by the big mouths....or the big change in strategy (dont test much, no problem!).
> 
> Then we have the unemployed tantrum brat that blows his princess fuse over this:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...dates-discussion.657262/page-14#post-12205196
> 
> thinking its credible in assigning "troll" labels
> 
> Woah 6 month ignore period! Take that! Or is it full year like with bluesky?



Simmer down snowflake.

I know your a fan so I thought this might cheer you up.

#Nilgirilifegoals









Michael Corleone said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/bangladesh/
> For a country of 160+ millions. 17 deaths is actually a respectable figure given more developed countries are having trouble containing the disease. The main objective is self isolation/ quarantine. In Bangladesh many have been breaking this rule in the beginning and at the same time blaming the government for getting infected? Anyways hopefully some tough love for the army helps people stay at home and stop the spread. And to all the naysayers if the situation is as bad as they claim, people would have been dying in lakhs and not thousands or even at the current ten digit number. So stay at home, chill and stop banging about your keyboard



You can't trust numbers.

From anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Avicenna said:


> Simmer down snowflake.
> 
> I know your a fan so I thought this might cheer you up.
> 
> #Nilgirilifegoals
> 
> View attachment 621642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't trust numbers.
> 
> From anyone.



You got me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Michael Corleone said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/bangladesh/
> For a country of 160+ millions. 17 deaths is actually a respectable figure given more developed countries are having trouble containing the disease. The main objective is self isolation/ quarantine. In Bangladesh many have been breaking this rule in the beginning and at the same time blaming the government for getting infected? Anyways hopefully some tough love for the army helps people stay at home and stop the spread. And to all the naysayers if the situation is as bad as they claim, people would have been dying in lakhs and not thousands or even at the current ten digit number. So stay at home, chill and stop banging about your keyboard



In a country of 160 million how many test have been done to confirm how many affected ? our govt. policy is NO TEST NO CORONA that's why we are seeing 14 people died of corona but more people died of fever and cough. we are witnessing more people with respiratory problem compare with last year its 11 times more . so many people have already died of corona virus but undetected and its already spread many areas in Bangladesh
This is how we are fighting CORONA .




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

*https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...aths-54-test-positive-24hrs-iedcr-1890868?amp*

*Bangladesh reports 3 more coronavirus deaths, 54 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*

_




Star Online Report
*Three more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, IEDCR said today.*

The death toll now stands at 20, Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said during a briefing.

Fifty-four people have tested positive for Covid-19 in last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 218.
_
*PS*: @UKBengali, I think it's the time to lockdown Dhaka and govt should do it right now ( official declaration needed, not only preventing enter and exit, but strict to people who are still gathering) ! Of the new 54 people , 39 are from Dhaka! What say you bro ? As I said if now Dhaka is locked down, then there is a possibility that after 14 days the lockdown lifted so less harm to local business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> *https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...aths-54-test-positive-24hrs-iedcr-1890868?amp*
> 
> *Bangladesh reports 3 more coronavirus deaths, 54 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> *Three more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, IEDCR said today.*
> 
> The death toll now stands at 20, Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) said during a briefing.
> 
> Fifty-four people have tested positive for Covid-19 in last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 218.
> _
> *PS*: @UKBengali, I think it's the time to lockdown Dhaka and govt should do it right now ( official declaration needed, not only preventing enter and exit, but strict to people who are still gathering) ! Of the new 54 people , 39 are from Dhaka! What say you bro ? As I said if now Dhaka is locked down, then there is a possibility that after 14 days the lockdown lifted so less harm to local business.




I do not think it is possible to carry out what you have in rich and developed countries in BD. We need to forget Modi's "lockdown" stunt that was more a show for the world than anything practical.

Yes people should not be going out in large crowds, only go out for essential food, medical needs and exercise and so practice social distancing as much as possible but due to poverty and population density, I think Dhaka will suffer quite a lot compared to rest of BD.

If you look at UK and USA, the largest cities London and New York are heavily suffering. But as a good sign for BD, massive Los Angeles that has a warmer climate is much less affected.


PS - If you notice 54 tested positive tests and 3 more sad deaths yesterday, which means that the number of daily tests are now nearing 1000 from just 100 a week ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

@Dubious can you please move this thread to Bangladesh section or perhaps make it sticky there. Otherwise people will loss track of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

monitor said:


> In a country of 160 million how many test have been done to confirm how many affected ? our govt. policy is NO TEST NO CORONA that's why we are seeing 14 people died of corona but more people died of fever and cough. we are witnessing more people with respiratory problem compare with last year its 11 times more . so many people have already died of corona virus but undetected and its already spread many areas in Bangladesh
> This is how we are fighting CORONA .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I’m sure adequate testing is not done but to me it seems mass hysteria is also playing a hand in this. People now died with corona can’t be buried normally. If someone is burying them and not getting sick... definitely not corona. There’s a shortage of everything atm so it’s normal to see no tasting done. 
My parents didn’t get testing done because they ran out of kits. I and my brother didn’t get them because there isn’t any kit in ukraine and the same shit in bd. Same with all medical supply etc. stay home, don’t go out and then blame your fever on the govt because they didn’t test you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> PS - If you notice 54 tested positive tests and 3 more sad deaths yesterday, which means that the number of daily tests are now nearing 1000 from just 100 a week ago.





UKBengali said:


> But as a good sign for BD, massive Los Angeles that has a *warmer climate *is much less affected.



Yes I have noticed. I wish next 2 weeks will pass with minimal loss , and also others will strictly work as Prime minister said and will Co operate with army. It's 8 April and weather is becoming warmer. I hate warm weather but for the first time in my life I am praying for warm weather, so it can help us fighting coronavirus. May Allah save us.


And for the rest of your post, your points are valid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...g-7-indians-quarantined-in-patuakhali-mosques

*109 Tabligh people including 7 Indians quarantined in Patuakhali mosques*
Our Correspondent . Patuakhali | Published: 14:15, Apr 08,2020 | Updated: 16:19, Apr 08,2020

Local administration in Patuakhali on Wednesday quarantined 109 members of Tabligh Jamaat including seven Indians in six mosques across the district.

The Indians are kept at Tabligh’s local markaz at Rangabali and others are kept at mosques in Khalishakhali and Ballabhpur in Patuakhali Sadar, Galachipa and Dashmina.

Local people have been asked not to go to the mosques for the next 14 days.

Earlier, Patuakhali deputy commissioner Matiul Islam Chowdhury ordered the authorities concerned to close all sorts of business outlets after 5:00pm to ensure social distancing during the COVID-19 pandemic.

However, medicine shops will be out of the ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes I have noticed. I wish next 2 weeks will pass with minimal loss , and also others will strictly work as Prime minister said and will Co operate with army. It's 8 April and weather is becoming warmer. I hate warm weather but for the first time in my life I am praying for warm weather, so it can help us fighting coronavirus. May Allah save us.
> 
> 
> And for the rest of your post, your points are valid.



Warm Australia has 50 deaths with a population of 25 million compared to colder Netherlands with over 2000 deaths with lesser population of 17 million.

The hope is that as temperatures start getting above 20C in Europe, then that will have an extra effect on inhibiting the spread of coronavirus.

Evidence is very strong that the virus does not like warm weather and so with BD hitting more than 30C during the day, that should give some extra help to BD in fighting the pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


> Local administration in Patuakhali on Wednesday quarantined 109 members of Tabligh Jamaat including seven Indians in six mosques across the district.


Tabligh Jamaat members will have now unlimited time to pray and pray. The should forget doing any other things except praying. All other religious ignorant should take lessons from this hard quarantine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

*Cox’s Bazar locked down*

_




Star file photo
Star Online Report
*Cox's Bazar district has been put under lockdown today to combat the spread of the novel coronavirus.*

Confirming the development to The Daily Star, Deputy Commissioner Md Kamal Hossain said the district is under lockdown, starting this afternoon. The lockdown will stay until further notice in this regard.

No one can enter or exit the district from now on, he said.

He warned of taking stern action if anyone violated this order.

*Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/novel-coronavirus-ouotbreak-coxs-bazar-locked-down-1890883?amp_











Black_cats said:


> @Dubious can you please move this thread to Bangladesh section or perhaps make it sticky there. Otherwise people will loss track of it.


@Slav Defence brother, is it possible to move this thread to Bangladesh Defence forum and make it sticky?I agree with @Black_cats that If it's in Bangladesh section as sticky post, it will be easier for us to find because we don't visit other sections often so our notifications are actually full of Bangladesh Defence forum, so it's harder to find the thread for us. IMHO it's better to discuss the *pandemic* in one thread than opening multiple threads.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Nilgiri

@WebMaster @waz @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WAJsal @jaibi 

I think a good idea would be to have a "redirect" stickied at top of each country subforum (that has one) to the (main) corona-thread of relevance in the corona-subforum.

I have seen this redirect feature before (the thread name etc stays up in the original spot)...it should work well for this purpose....since many people do go to their subforums largely/mainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

https://www.newagebd.net/article/104086/bangladesh-seeks-chinese-medical-experts

*Bangladesh seeks Chinese medical experts
Chinese FM assures of support in Rohingya repatriation*
Diplomatic Correspondent | Published: 01:01, Apr 09,2020

Bangladesh requested China to send an expert medical team comprising doctors, nurses and technicians for treating COVID-19 and providing training to Bangladeshi medical professionals.

Foreign minister AK Abdul Momen made the request during a telephone conversation with his Chinese counterpart Wang Yi on Tuesday, according to a foreign ministry release.

Wang Yi made the call and the two ministers spoke for about 45 minutes.

Momen, during the conversations, sought the medical support initially for Sheikh Russel Gastro-liver Institute and Hospital which was declared a dedicated facility in Dhaka for the treatment of COVID-19 patients.

He also discussed the possibility of a Chinese expert medical team comprising doctors, nurses and technicians, coming to Bangladesh to treat coronavirus-infected patients and provide training to Bangladeshi medical professionals.

He also discussed the possibility of importing ventilation machines from China during this critical moment of coronavirus spread in Bangladesh.

Momen also requested the Chinese minister to consider deferral of payments against all back-to-back letter of credit or LC opened in favour of Chinese suppliers for one year.

The Chinese foreign minister responded positively to the Bangladesh minister’s requests and assured him of their full support to Bangladesh, the foreign ministry claimed.

Wang Yi expressed gratitude to the Bangladesh government for its contribution of masks, hand sanitisers and hand gloves etc. during the critical moments of the coronavirus outbreak in Wuhan city and other parts of China.

Momen too expressed gratitude to China for their contribution of coronavirus test kits, personal protection equipment and infrared thermometer.

He extended appreciation to the Chinese government for taking care of Bangladeshi students in Wuhan and other parts of China since the first day of the coronavirus outbreak.

During the conversation, the Bangladesh government requested China once again to help in early repatriation of Rohingya people to Myanmar as promised by the South East Asian country.

Wang Yi assured to extend Chinese support to that end, the foreign ministry said.

The two foreign ministers also reiterated their support for each other in the international arena.

Bangladesh, China and Myanmar established a two-layer tripartite mechanism with foreign ministers of the three countries on the top more than one a half years ago for facilitating repatriation of the forcibly displaced Rohingya people of Myanmar from Bangladesh.

The three ministers also established the second layer of the mechanism at the level of senior officials with ambassadors of China and Myanmar to Dhaka and director general of Myanmar wing of the Bangladesh foreign ministry as members.

The Myanmar government was pledged-bound through instruments signed with the Bangladesh government and subsequent commitments made at international platforms to take back Rohingya people by creating atmosphere conducive for their repatriation on the ground, diplomats said, adding that there was no substantive progress on the ground for starting the much sought after repatriation.

The latest Rohingya influx took the number of undocumented Myanmar nationals and registered refugees in Bangladesh to about 11,16,000, according to estimates by UN agencies and Bangladesh foreign ministry.


----------



## VikingRaider

02:04 PM, April 09, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:42 PM, April 09, 2020
*Bangladesh reports one more coronavirus death, 112 test positive in 24hrs: health minister*


670
Shares






Star Online Report

One more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said today.

The death toll now stands at 21, the health minister said during a briefing this afternoon.

One hundred and twelve people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 330.

*Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...2-test-positive-24hrs-health-minister-1891318


@UKBengali, although infected increased but death rate reduced, as one new death. I hope all infected people will be cured soon inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> 02:04 PM, April 09, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:42 PM, April 09, 2020
> *Bangladesh reports one more coronavirus death, 112 test positive in 24hrs: health minister*
> 
> 
> 670
> Shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> One more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said today.
> 
> The death toll now stands at 21, the health minister said during a briefing this afternoon.
> 
> One hundred and twelve people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 330.
> 
> *Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...2-test-positive-24hrs-health-minister-1891318
> 
> 
> @UKBengali, although infected increased but death rate reduced, as one new death. I hope all infected people will be cured soon inshallah.




Actually excellent news in many ways!

1. High number of new infections is more to do with the 10x ramp up in testing capacity since this time last week than a massive acceleration in the rate of spread of the virus.
This new data will help BD better work out the rate of infection and also how it is moving through the population.

2. Measured deaths are not increasing seems to to indicate that the population is more resilient to this virus than seen in USA and Europe - due to the younger age of the population, stronger immune systems due to less hygienic environment and also the hot and sunny weather, which means that infected people are getting less of the virus due to rapid degradation of coronavirus in BD current weather conditions.

https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-deadly-new-threat/news/bangladesh-
reports-one-more-coronavirus-death-112-test-positive-24hrs-health-minister-1891318

_One more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said today.

The death toll now stands at 21, the health minister said during a briefing this afternoon.

One hundred and twelve people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 330.

The total number of samples tested in the last 24 hours is 1,097, said Dr Sania Tahmina, additional director general (planning and development) of Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), during the briefing.

Among the samples, 618 were tested at the PCR labs in Dhaka while 479 were tested at those outside the capital, she added.

Among the newly infected patients, 70 are male and 42 are female, said Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR).

Of the 112, 62 are from Dhaka city while 13 are from Narayanganj. Others are from different districts, she added.

The deceased -- from Dhaka -- was male and aged over 60, Dr Meerjady also said._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanveer666

@UKBengali @Atlas, let not get ahead of ourselves, we should wait a couple of weeks before coming to conclusions. The number of death *might* start to increase in a week or two now that the infection is spreading rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Tanveer666 said:


> @UKBengali @Atlas, let not get ahead of ourselves, we should wait a couple of weeks before coming to conclusions. The number of death will start to increase in a week or two now that the infection is spreading rapidly.




Did you even bother reading my reply?

1000 tests are being done a day now compared to 100 a week ago.

"Increased" infections is more a case of 10 fold increase in testing rather than any massive increase in the number of infections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Tanveer666 said:


> The number of death will start to increase in a week or two now that the infection is spreading rapidly.


How do you know that in a week or two the numbers of death will start to increase? We are just wishing good for our people and you have come to tell a prophecy. There is no written law that death toll must be increased. Let's hope for the best for our people and prepare for the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

@WebMaster @Dubious @Slav Defence @waz @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WAJsal @jaibi 

Can you please redirect the thread to Bangladesh subsection and make it sticky? This will help us to post the latest news and other readers can access to this thread more easily and can get the latest updates.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Black_cats said:


> @WebMaster @Dubious @Slav Defence @waz @AgNoStiC MuSliM @WAJsal @jaibi
> 
> Can you please redirect the thread to Bangladesh subsection and make it sticky? This will help us to post the latest news and other readers can access to this thread more easily and can get the latest updates.


We are trying to ensure that all COVID-19 related threads get moved to and posted in the new COVID-19 section. 

There was a suggestion of making a sticky 'announcement' thread in each country section that redirects to the respective country threads in the COVID-19 section - no decision on that yet.


----------



## Tanveer666

Atlas said:


> How do you know that in a week or two the numbers of death will start to increase?


That was the case in America, I recall Dr. Fauci saying something along the lines of when the number of infections increase, it is followed by an increase in the number of death, (usually after a couple of week)



Atlas said:


> We are just wishing good for our people and you have come to tell a prophecy.


I meant to say *might* increase. My dad is almost 68 years old; trust me when I say this, if I could _wish _this pandemic away, i would.



UKBengali said:


> "Increased" infections is more a case of 10 fold increase in testing rather than any massive increase in the number of infections.


umm yes? no one is arguing about that point. 
but my concerns are, now that the number of people infected have increased (and it is reasonable to assume that it will continue to increase for the time being, if we can keep testing at the same rate), there is a good *possibility* that we *might* see an increase in death. I think my concerns are reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Tanveer666 said:


> umm yes? no one is arguing about that point.
> but my concerns are, now that the number of people infected have increased (and it is reasonable to assume that it will continue to increase for the time being, if we can keep testing at the same rate), there is a good *possibility* that we *might* see an increase in death. I think my concerns are reasonable.




Increase in death does not necessarily mean that BD will reach the levels of the worst affected countries.

But these are the advantages that BD has over Europe and USA:

1. Younger population - death rate rises massively to 10% and higher for those above 70.

2. BD population has a higher probability of better immunity to this virus as it is a less hygienic society than Europe and USA

3. The hot and sunny weather will degrade the virus quicker than in the cooler climates where it has really taken hold. More degradation of virus means less people infected and the less dosage an infected person gets and hence less deaths.
Look at 25 million Australia with 50 deaths compared to 17 million Netherlands with more than 2000 deaths. They are both highly developed countries with massive concentrations of people in their cities and warm Australia has had a fraction of the infections and deaths as cooler Netherlands. Same for warmer Los Angeles compared to cooler New York in USA.
Warm weather does not make coronavirus go away but it inhibits it no doubt.

BD is doing what it can within it's means and we should stay optimistic rather than being doom and gloom merchants like some BD posters, supported by anti-BD trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Please make this thread sticky .


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2020/04/10/coronavirus-6-more-die-94-more-tested-positive

"IEDCR Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement on Friday afternoon

The Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) has confirmed that six more people have died of Covid-19 in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours, taking the number of deaths from the disease in the country to 27. 

The institute also reported 94 new cases over the same period until 8am Friday, taking the total number of cases to 424. 

IEDCR Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement while addressing an online press briefing on Friday afternoon."

@Atlas 

Very sad that 6 more people died yesterday.

What is good is that there is still no large increase in either deaths or cases and the death rate has gone down to 6% from 10% a week ago. This is all to do with the increased testing from this time last week.
I expect the death rate to progressively go down as testing ramps up over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2020/04/10/coronavirus-6-more-die-94-more-tested-positive
> 
> "IEDCR Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement on Friday afternoon
> 
> The Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) has confirmed that six more people have died of Covid-19 in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours, taking the number of deaths from the disease in the country to 27.
> 
> The institute also reported 94 new cases over the same period until 8am Friday, taking the total number of cases to 424.
> 
> IEDCR Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement while addressing an online press briefing on Friday afternoon."
> 
> @Atlas
> 
> Very sad that 6 more people died yesterday.
> 
> What is good is that there is still no large increase in either deaths or cases and the death rate has gone down to 6% from 10% a week ago. This is all to do with the increased testing from this time last week.
> I expect the death rate to progressively go down as testing ramps up over time.


Yes brother it's truly bad news. And also I read that youths are in danger in Bangladesh.


UKBengali said:


> What is good is that there is still no large increase in either deaths or cases and the death rate has gone down to 6% from 10% a week ago. This is all to do with the increased testing from this time last week.
> I expect the death rate to progressively go down as testing ramps up over time.


Yes same here. And also there is a problem. In some village areas people are roaming free specially in village areas. Govt should order spy networks to be over active to arrest them. Even I heard from someone that a local mosque in there village area announced that only bad people will be infected by coronavirus.

I asked him to call police, but he said that then it will be hard for them to live in the area. The case happened in a village in sherpur upazila of Bogra district.

So I believe govt will keep eye on village mosques that are full of illiterate people.

@UKBengali

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54079/সাবধান-তরুণদের-ওপরই-প্রকট-হচ্ছে-করোনা


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I asked him to call police, but he said that then it will be hard for them to live in the area.
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54079/সাবধান-তরুণদের-ওপরই-প্রকট-হচ্ছে-করোনা




How would people know who called the police?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> How would people know who called the police?


I have no idea. He was afraid. It happened yesterday. He said that police will come and will ask for evidence and then how he can provide? He didn't record the Mike announce!


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Bangladesh has only tested 44 People/ Million


----------



## VikingRaider

However @UKBengali what's your opinion on the news that youths are in very danger in Bangladesh for coronavirus?


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I have no idea. He was afraid. It happened yesterday. He said that police will come and will ask for evidence and then how he can provide? He didn't record the Mike announce!




This is ridiculous if true!

All that needs to happen is that the police need to keep an eye on the area to deter this from happening in the future.



Atlas said:


> However @UKBengali what's your opinion on the news that youths are in very danger in Bangladesh for coronavirus?




Rubbish.

Death rates for the young are around 0.5% - yes they need to practice social distancing but they are not at the most risk category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> This is ridiculous if true!
> 
> All that needs to happen is that the police need to keep an eye on the area to deter this from happening in the future.


I believe spy networks should be over active. They need to use human intelligence to keep an eye in every areas. I am afraid after hearing it. We have thousands of villages, and it will be a big problem.



UKBengali said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Death rates for the young are around 0.5% - yes they need to practice social distancing but they are not at the most risk category.


Okay then such news portals should be in observation too. Why they are spreading panic!
.


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I believe spy networks should be over active. They need to use human intelligence to keep an eye in every areas. I am afraid after hearing it. We have thousands of villages, and it will be a big problem.




They need to use a brain and just send drones over village areas.

They are cheap and BAC already makes them. Can be produced in mass at short notice.

Sometimes I wonder at the qualifications of some of the public officials in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> They need to use a brain and just send drones over village areas.
> 
> They are cheap and BAC already makes them. Can be produced in mass at short notice.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder at the qualifications of some of the public officials in power.


Yes I agree. However their qualification is limited to academic qualification only. I believe only our military can the true folks who can counter such pandemic. Govt need to deploy more personnel I believe. Although don't know how many personnel already deployed. But surely drone and also human intelligence ( run by military) can be very useful. As common people respect military so human intelligence run by military will be very useful IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

*Bangladesh extends coronavirus shutdown till April 25*
Shohel Mamun

Published at 02:06 pm April 10th, 2020






File photo: Empty streets of Shapla Chattar, Dhaka on March 26, 2020 Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune

No staying outside after 6pm, says a circular by the Ministry of Public Administration

The government has extended the ongoing nationwide general holiday for seven more days till April 25, in order to contain the spread of the deadly coronavirus.

The Ministry of Public Administration issued a circular in this regard on Friday.

*The government has also directed everyone to stay home after 6pm, according to the circular. *

Violation of this directive will result in legal action, it says.

Movement between neighbourhoods and localities have also been restricted.

Emergency services such as power, gas, water, internet, fire service, telephone and ambulance are exempted from the shutdown.

On March 26, the government first introduced a 10-day shutdown till April 4, which was later extended till April 11, and then again till April 14.

In the latest move, the government has declared a general holiday on April 15 and 16, followed by the weekend.

The general holiday is extended from April 19 to April 23, which means, with the weekend, it will continue till April 25.

As of Friday, Bangladesh has recorded 27 deaths amid 424 cases from Covid-19, a pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO).

The fast spreading disease, which was first reported in China's Wuhan city in December last year, has claimed over 95,700 lives and infected more than 1,605,700 people across the world till date, according to Worldometers.

As many as 357,003 people have recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the world and two international conveyances.

*Source*: https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...adesh-likely-to-extend-shutdown-till-april-25


----------



## VikingRaider

Published on 05:47 PM, April 10, 2020
*BGMEA announces shutdown of garment factories till April 25*

_




Star Online Report
Garment factory owners today decided to keep their factories shut up to April 25, in line with the government's decision to extend the ongoing closure.

The decision was disbursed through a joint statement by Rubana Huq, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), and AKM Salim Osman, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA).

The joint statement was posted on a WhatsApp message thread to a group of journalists by the BGMEA today.

If any factory owner wants to pay the workers during this time they need to inform the BGMEA, BKMEA, and Industrial Police, according to the statement.

Earlier, both the associations suggested their members complete the payment of March salaries to the garment workers by April 16._

*Source* :https://www.thedailystar.net/online...n-garment-factories-till-april-25-1891510?amp




@UKBengali finally a great news Bhai. Only govt leave won't work. Now it's official declaration from BGMEA. So now I wish till 25 April *if govt can take ultra hard line *we can be saved inshallah. And already many districts started to locked down. Now perhaps only lockdown on Mullahs ( right now) will be very helpful preventing the coronavirus.

In this 15 days if no one goes outside without emergency, I wish the disease will stop spreading. Your opinion please.

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54098/দেশের-অর্ধেক-জেলা-লক-ডাউন

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Published on 05:47 PM, April 10, 2020
> *BGMEA announces shutdown of garment factories till April 25*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> Garment factory owners today decided to keep their factories shut up to April 25, in line with the government's decision to extend the ongoing closure.
> 
> The decision was disbursed through a joint statement by Rubana Huq, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), and AKM Salim Osman, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA).
> 
> The joint statement was posted on a WhatsApp message thread to a group of journalists by the BGMEA today.
> 
> If any factory owner wants to pay the workers during this time they need to inform the BGMEA, BKMEA, and Industrial Police, according to the statement.
> 
> Earlier, both the associations suggested their members complete the payment of March salaries to the garment workers by April 16._
> 
> *Source* :https://www.thedailystar.net/online...n-garment-factories-till-april-25-1891510?amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @UKBengali finally a great news Bhai. Only govt leave won't work. Now it's official declaration from BGMEA. So now I wish till 25 April *if govt can take ultra hard line *we can be saved inshallah. And already many districts started to locked down. Now perhaps only lockdown on Mullahs ( right now) will be very helpful preventing the coronavirus.
> 
> In this 15 days if no one goes outside without emergency, I wish the disease will stop spreading. Your opinion please.
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54098/দেশের-অর্ধেক-জেলা-লক-ডাউন



Excellent news and shows BD government is treating Corona virus as the serious threat it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

*Bangladesh reports 3 more coronavirus deaths, 58 test positive in 24hrs: health minister*

_




Star Online Report
*Three more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said today.*

The death toll now stands at 30, the minister said during the briefing.

Fifty-eight people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 482.

A total number of *954 samples were tested in the last 24 hours*, the minister also said.

*More to follow...........*
_

*Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...st-positive-24hrs-health-minister-1891876?amp


@UKBengali, look at the news. It's great indeed. Only 58 new infection. Thanks to Allah that our govt is doing good. But we should increase the test numbers per day I think.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> There was a suggestion of making a sticky 'announcement' thread in each country section that redirects to the respective country threads in the COVID-19 section - *no decision on that yet*


Please brother consider taking the decision asap. I think It will bring more people to discuss. We have hard time to find this post.
@AgNoStiC MuSliM, @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> *Bangladesh reports 3 more coronavirus deaths, 58 test positive in 24hrs: health minister*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> *Three more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, Health Minister Zahid Maleque said today.*
> 
> The death toll now stands at 30, the minister said during the briefing.
> 
> Fifty-eight people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 482.
> 
> A total number of *954 samples were tested in the last 24 hours*, the minister also said.
> 
> *More to follow...........*
> _
> 
> *Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...st-positive-24hrs-health-minister-1891876?amp
> 
> 
> @UKBengali, look at the news. It's great indeed. Only 58 new infection. Thanks to Allah that our govt is doing good. But we should increase the test numbers per day I think.




Yes that is excellent that the reported deaths and infections are not shooting up exponentially. Unfortunately more people have died and been infected than reported but this is also the case in other countries, although likely to be more as a percentage in BD than in richer and more developed countries.

Still need around another 2 weeks of data to know exactly the trajectory that BD will follow and I do agree that the current 1000 tests a day should be increased as soon as possible - I would like the government to target 10,000 tests a day by the end of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*British-Bangladeshi doctor dies of Covid-19 after pleading for more PPEs*

A British-Bangladeshi hospital consultant in London has died from the coronavirus infection weeks after pleading to UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson for more personal protective equipment for frontline staff, according to a report published in The Guardian yesterday.

Abdul Mabud Chowdhury, a consultant urologist at Homerton hospital in Hackney in east London, died after spending 15 days in Queens hospital, the report says.

Chowdhury, 53, was born in Bangladesh and had no underlying health conditions.
*https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ies-covid-19-after-pleading-more-ppes-1891411

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...for-more-nhs-hospital-ppe-dies-of-coronavirus


----------



## dBSPL

I offer my deepest condolences to her family and all his fellows, patients.



> Chowdhury, 53, was born in Bangladesh and had no underlying health conditions.


Yesterday in Turkey, 21-year-old university senior student (ITU Aeronautical Engineering) and 38 years pharmacist passed away because of Cov19. Neither had a chronic disease. Unfortunately, we will face much more painful things. My friend's father died in London because of Covid, yesterday. he had been isolated since the beginning of the process and had no serious chronic problems. Moreover, when he was sick, there were no strong symptoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This is very sad. Social distancing for some is the only antidote. But that is not possible for people in the medical profession. Doctors and Nurses are our heroes and we applaud them for risking their lives trying to save these patients.

In China - there has been some treatment breakthroughs using ECMO (Extracorporeal Membrane Oxygenation)

This is a treatment where a machine pumps and re-oxygenates the blood outside the body to give the lungs and heart a rest, similar to that used in heart bypass surgery. 

However the machines can only be made in China at very low cost. 

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1185260.shtml

@UKBengali bhai, @Homo Sapiens bhai, @Avicenna bhai and @Michael Corleone bhai might know more on ECMO process which will be essential to treat future pandemics of SARS. MERS, Covid-19 and other Corona Virus caused respiratory diseases.


----------



## WebMaster

Atlas said:


> Please brother consider taking the decision asap. I think It will bring more people to discuss. We have hard time to find this post.
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM, @WebMaster


A sticky is added in BDF section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

WebMaster said:


> A sticky is added in BDF section.


Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

@WebMaster, now perhaps this thread should be merge with this one.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coronavirus-in-bangladesh-updates-discussion.657262/

*PS*: @All Bangladeshi fellows, perhaps we should discuss in that one thread ( instead of opening many threads)that was made sticky and *a sticky head is added in Bangladesh Defence Forum.*

Regards.


----------



## VikingRaider

Published on 02:36 PM, April 12, 2020
*Bangladesh reports 4 more coronavirus deaths, 139 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*

_





Star Online Report
Four more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, bringing the country's total death toll to 34, IEDCR said today.

A total of 139 people have tested positive for Covid-19 during the period, said Prof Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, Director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR).

*Source: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ths-139-test-positive-24hrs-iedcr-1892194?amp

*_


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Atlas said:


> Published on 02:36 PM, April 12, 2020
> *Bangladesh reports 4 more coronavirus deaths, 139 test positive in 24hrs: IEDCR*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> Four more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, bringing the country's total death toll to 34, IEDCR said today.
> 
> A total of 139 people have tested positive for Covid-19 during the period, said Prof Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora, Director, Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR).
> 
> *Source: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ths-139-test-positive-24hrs-iedcr-1892194?amp
> *_


Number of test done in 24 hours?


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Number of test done in 24 hours?


Yes. We have to increase the test numbers for sure.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Atlas said:


> Yes. We have to increase the test numbers for sure.


What are the number of tests done in a day?


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What are the number of tests done in a day?


In last 24 hours 1340 tests, 139 positive, 4 death. 

Total number of positive till today is 621, death number 34, and 39 recoverd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> In last 24 hours 1340 tests, 139 positive, 4 death.
> 
> Total number of positive till today is 621, death number 34, and 39 recoverd.




Number of tests being done daily are rising steadily.

Just a few days ago it was less than 1000 daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Number of tests being done daily are rising steadily.
> 
> Just a few days ago it was less than 1000 daily.


Yes but I am worried that infection increased again. I think Dhaka lockdown should be observed very strictly. Because 4 newly added district are results of travellers from Dhaka or Narayanganj in a week.

So if lockdown will be observed very strictly, we can control it effectively. Dhaka and Narayanganj should be under total military control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes but I am worried that infection increased again. I think Dhaka lockdown should be observed very strictly. Because 4 newly added district are results of travellers from Dhaka or Narayanganj in a week.
> 
> So if lockdown will be observed very strictly, we can control it effectively. Dhaka and Narayanganj should be under total military control.




Too early to tell if the number of infections are within the variability of the increased testing or just some other variability that we are seeing, rather than the virus is spreading exponentially.

As long as people are being quarantined inside Dhaka and Narayanganj and appropriate social distancing is being followed then I think that should be fine.

Government has already spoken with China to bring in an expert Chinese medical team and get extra ventilators to cope with any required demand in the short-term. They seem to be doing the correct things at the correct time from what I can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> This is very sad. Social distancing for some is the only antidote. But that is not possible for people in the medical profession. Doctors and Nurses are our heroes and we applaud them for risking their lives trying to save these patients.
> 
> In China - there has been some treatment breakthroughs using ECMO (Extracorporeal Membrane Oxygenation)
> 
> This is a treatment where a machine pumps and re-oxygenates the blood outside the body to give the lungs and heart a rest, similar to that used in heart bypass surgery.
> 
> However the machines can only be made in China at very low cost.
> 
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1185260.shtml
> 
> @UKBengali bhai, @Homo Sapiens bhai, @Avicenna bhai and @Michael Corleone bhai might know more on ECMO process which will be essential to treat future pandemics of SARS. MERS, Covid-19 and other Corona Virus caused respiratory diseases.


Come to think of it, that’s clever. Inflammation in the lungs should subside in a week or two, ECMO can support life up to 25-30 days but these aren’t mass manufactured devices I reckon so would be difficult to implement in third world countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

*Coronavirus spreads to 75 areas in Dhaka*

*50 percent of total confirmed cases are in the capital*






1.6K
Shares
Star Online Report

Coronavirus infection has spread to 75 areas in Dhaka city, with 313 residents of the capital testing positive till today -- about 50 percent of the total confirmed cases.

With 139 people testing positive in last 24 hours, the total number of confirmed cases has reached 621. The country's death toll now stands at 34, according to Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR).

The IEDCR data shows that Mirpur is one of the coronavirus hotspots in Dhaka with a total of 52 Covid-19 patients now in the zone.

In Mirpur, the most affected areas are Tolarbagh with 19 cases and Mirpur-11 with 10 cases.

Other affected areas of Mirpur zone are: Mirpur-12 with eight cases, Mirpur-1 with five cases, Mirpur-10 with five cases, Mirpur-6 with two cases, Mirpur-13 with two cases and Kazipara with one case.

After Mirpur, other hard-hit areas are: Uttara with 17 cases, Wari with 16 cases, Dhanmondi with 14 cases, Lalbagh with 13 cases, Mohammadpur with 12 cases, Bashabo with 12 cases, Jatrabari with 11 cases, and Hazaribagh with eight cases.

Besides, Banani, Bangshal and Mohakhali each have seven Covid-19 cases.

To tackle this situation, Dhaka Metropolitan Police put 54 areas under lockdown following the virus outbreak, media reports say.

Besides, in some areas, building owners and community leaders have stepped up to limit movement without waiting for police and administration, to ward off the looming crisis.

No strangers, housemaids and guests are being allowed to enter some residential buildings, locals said.

Even courier services or deliverymen are being barred from entering the buildings.

Bamboo barricades have been erected at the entry and exit points of many areas including Mohammadpur, Mirpur, Banasree, Niketan, Shantinagar, Dhanmondi and some parts of Old Dhaka.

After Dhaka city, Narayanganj has the second highest number of cases, with 107 testing positive for coronavirus, according to IEDCR.

*Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-spreads-75-areas-in-dhaka-1892218

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

WebMaster said:


> A sticky is added in BDF section.



Thanks Brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Published on 12:00 AM, April 13, 2020
*‘We will be begging on the streets’*
*Jamdani weavers see dark days ahead*

_




Jamdani looms that are supposed to be working in full swing lie idle in Noapara of Narayanganj ahead of Pahela Baishkh and Eid. Photo: Anisur Rahman
Mohiuddin Alamgir
Defying the government's request to stay home to stem the spread of coronavirus, Sharif Hossain left his house in Sonargaon before the crack of dawn last Friday.

In a shopping bag, he carried three Jamdani sarees made by him and his fellow weavers two weeks prior to the shutdown, enforced since March 26. 

His destination was the wholesale market of Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) Jamdani palli at Rupganj in Narayanganj.

Though Sharif knew that the market was closed, he wanted to try his luck.

He was desperate to sell the sarees to earn something for the coming weeks and pay wages to his three weavers and three helpers. 

For a Friday morning, the otherwise bustling marketplace was starkly deserted, with hardly any buyers. Only a couple of children were playing cricket, a group of four were chit-chatting under a shed and a person was selling masks and alcoholic hand rubs.

"Any other Fridays, I would bring three or four sarees and all would be sold in about only 10 to 15 minutes. But today, I have brought three sarees and sold only one in three and half hours, since I arrived here at 6:00am," Sharif said in a dismal tone. 

The saree was sold only at half the normal price, he told this correspondent at the wholesale market around 9:30 am on April 3. 

"If the crisis centring coronavirus lingers and we cannot work, we will be forced to beg on the street," said Sharif. 

His concern was echoed by at least 10 other weavers at the wholesale market.

The coronavirus outbreak has bruised almost all businesses, but jamdani weavers are among the hardest hit.

They claimed there are about 7,000 to 10,000 weavers in and around the BSCIC Jamdani industrial zone, which alone has 2,190 weavers and helpers working in about 274 plots. Each plot has an average of four handlooms.

Normally every Friday, the wholesale market, commonly called the Jamdani haat, comes alive with a frenzy of activities as buyers from all over the country arrive at the place at dawn.

The weavers said the weeks before Pohela Boishakh and Eid-ul-Fitr are the peak season for Jamdani sales, as demand for the exquisite clothing goes up on occasion of these festivals. 

The marketplace, usually, sees sales of Tk 70 lakh to Tk 80 lakh on each haat day. However, sales of Jamdani sometimes exceed Tk one crore on the Fridays before Eid-ul-Fitr and Pohela Boishakh, according to BSCIC officials.

Though the Bangla New Year "Pahela Baishakh" is only two weeks away, there were no signs of any buyers in the market.

"As the market is closed, buyers from outside the area are not here. Thus, weavers now have to sell their products at half price," said Anwar Hossain, member of ward no 7 of Tarabo municipality, where the Jamdani industrial area is located.

The weavers, except for a few, were compelled to shut down all handlooms, said Muslem Uddin Musa, another Jamdani weaver of the area. 

"I am contacting the buyers. They tell me to wait till the normalcy returns. But this was our best time for business," he added.

The nationally and internationally acclaimed Jamdani is a type of muslin, characterised by its geometric or floral designs. It was inscribed on Unesco's Representative List of Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity in 2013.

The time-consuming and labour-intensive Jamdani weaving process often takes 15 days to a month, starting from tying and dyeing the threads, drawing the designs and finally weaving the saree in hand-operated looms with foot pedals.

"Even in February, we were toiling day and night with high hopes of good business during Pohela Boishakh in April and Eid-ul-Fitr in May, two of the largest festivals," said Jamdani weaver Azizul Islam.

The third generation handloom owner said he can produce eight to 10 Jamdani sarees in a month using his eight handlooms.

"Man proposes, God disposes," Azizul muttered, adding that the 'monster coronavirus' is eating away their business.

The 45-year-old weaver said they have never faced such a situation before. During the flood of 1988 and 1998, these craftsmen had to move their handlooms elsewhere but production was not badly hampered. 

"But this time, the crisis is unimaginable," he said.

Weavers noted the urgency to sell sarees as soon as possible. Jamdani sarees cannot be stocked because they lose shine and quality in damp weather conditions, they explained. 

They urged the authorities to stand by the weavers who are relentlessly working to keep the traditional art of Jamdani alive. 

BSCIC Jamdani industrial zone accountant Abdul Awal said no one has contacted them for assistance so far. 

He said they informed the head office that potential loss from March 26 to April 26 during the current coronavirus related shutdown will be around Tk 5.58 crore.

"The potential loss was calculated taking account of production and operation cost of Jamdani handlooms at the BSCIC Jamdani industrial zone," he said.

"Weavers are passing hard times due to coronavirus and heading towards a bleak future. But I think authorities would devise a plan for them as they are taking information of possible losses," he said. 

"If the coronavirus situation lingers, loss to the weavers will increase manifold," Awal predicts.
_
*Source:https://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/news/we-will-be-begging-the-streets-1892365?amp*



*PS: *@UKBengali, I told you Bhai. Not only they, but also local retail sellers who have small cloth stores in small districts earn at least half of their annual livelihood during Ramadan season. *If strict lockdown started from the beginning* , perhaps they wouldn't suffer so severely. *Eid ul fitar market *is the biggest market for selling cloths, more than Pohela Boishakh or other festivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

*PM: No crowding on Pohela Boishakh, Mujibnagar Day*
Mehedi Al Amin

Published at 12:13 pm April 12th, 2020







New Year Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune



The prime minister gave the directive while addressing a videoconference with the deputy commissioners (DCs) and officials of 17 districts under Khulna and Barisal divisions

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has directed countrymen to celebrate Pohela Boishakh, the Bengali New Year, with their family at home.

"Celebrate the Bengali New Year with your family members at home. Do not go outside. All outdoor programs scheduled to celebrate the day have been cancelled. No one will create any gatherings on that day," the premier said.

The prime minister gave the directive while addressing a videoconference with the deputy commissioners (DCs) and officials of 17 districts under Khulna and Barisal divisions.

The videoconference began from her official residence Ganabhaban in Dhaka around 10am on Sunday.

She said: "Keep your own locality safe and don’t allow outsiders to enter. Moreover, don’t be outside without any reason. We don’t know who is carrying the virus.”

The prime minister urged people to postpone their plans to visit their relatives until the coronavirus situation improves.

“We shutdown everything when it was necessary. Educational institutions were closed earlier. Because of this, businesses are suffering. We are providing incentives to help them.



"We declared a countrywide holiday to save the lives of the people,” she added.

At the same time, the premier also said no big gathering will be allowed to observe Mujibnagar Day in Meherpur district on April 17.

Pohela Boishakh is celebrated on April 14 while Mujibnagar Day, the day on which the Liberation War time Mujibnagar government took oath, is observed on April 17.

The prime minister also directed the deputy commissioner of Meherpur to ensure that no one from outside the district is allowed to take part in any Mujibnagar Day program on April 17.

"We observe the day every year, but this time we will not create a public gathering. We can do that if the situation improves.


*Source*: https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...no-crowding-on-pohela-boishakh-mujibnagar-day


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Atlas said:


> *PM: No crowding on Pohela Boishakh, Mujibnagar Day*
> Mehedi Al Amin
> 
> Published at 12:13 pm April 12th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> The prime minister gave the directive while addressing a videoconference with the deputy commissioners (DCs) and officials of 17 districts under Khulna and Barisal divisions
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has directed countrymen to celebrate Pohela Boishakh, the Bengali New Year, with their family at home.
> 
> "Celebrate the Bengali New Year with your family members at home. Do not go outside. All outdoor programs scheduled to celebrate the day have been cancelled. No one will create any gatherings on that day," the premier said.
> 
> The prime minister gave the directive while addressing a videoconference with the deputy commissioners (DCs) and officials of 17 districts under Khulna and Barisal divisions.
> 
> The videoconference began from her official residence Ganabhaban in Dhaka around 10am on Sunday.
> 
> She said: "Keep your own locality safe and don’t allow outsiders to enter. Moreover, don’t be outside without any reason. We don’t know who is carrying the virus.”
> 
> The prime minister urged people to postpone their plans to visit their relatives until the coronavirus situation improves.
> 
> “We shutdown everything when it was necessary. Educational institutions were closed earlier. Because of this, businesses are suffering. We are providing incentives to help them.
> 
> 
> 
> "We declared a countrywide holiday to save the lives of the people,” she added.
> 
> At the same time, the premier also said no big gathering will be allowed to observe Mujibnagar Day in Meherpur district on April 17.
> 
> Pohela Boishakh is celebrated on April 14 while Mujibnagar Day, the day on which the Liberation War time Mujibnagar government took oath, is observed on April 17.
> 
> The prime minister also directed the deputy commissioner of Meherpur to ensure that no one from outside the district is allowed to take part in any Mujibnagar Day program on April 17.
> 
> "We observe the day every year, but this time we will not create a public gathering. We can do that if the situation improves.
> 
> 
> *Source*: https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...no-crowding-on-pohela-boishakh-mujibnagar-day


You Muslims celebrate it?


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> You Muslims celebrate it?


It's actually a festival of first day of Bengali year. However it's not religious festival,but now some people hijacked it and make it look like Hindu religious festivals and made it a cult. You saw the idols right?

So it's declining among Muslims. Specially since 2017 crowd is on heavy decline. Now only few people take part on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> You Muslims celebrate it?


Yes, we celebrate it. But, is it a problem if Bengali Muslims celebrate it? Religion has nothing to do with a calendar, especially when Bengali calendar is a solar one with 365 days making one full year.

People throughout the modern world have discarded the unscientific Lunar calendar in favor of Gregorian/Christian (English) Solar calendar. We follow it but usually we also celebrate the Bengali New Year. Traditionally, all the local businesses, Muslim or Hindu, end the year on 31 Chaitra. Hindus use it to denote their days of Puja and other festivals. Bengali New Year is equally celebrated by both the groups.

However, please know how and when this Bengali calendar was introduced and on what basis.

@Atlas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

*Bangladesh confirms 5 more deaths, 182 new corona cases*
News Desk | banglanews24.com
Update: 2020-04-13 2:38:26 PM

 




Health Minister Zahid Maleque
DHAKA: Five more people have died of coronavirus in Bangladesh, raising the total death toll in the country to 39, said Health Minister Zahid Maleque on Monday (April 13).

Besides, 182 more people have been tested positive for coronavirus in the last 24 hours, pushing the total number of coronavirus cases in the country to 803.

Health Minister Zahid Maleque informed the latest coronavirus situation in the country from an online health bulletin broadcast.

Besides, three of coronavirus patients have recovered in last 24 hours, raising the number of total recovery to 42, she added.

BDST: 1438 HRS, APR 13, 2020
_SMS_

*Source*:https://www.banglanews24.com/englis...h-confirms-5-more-deaths-182-new-corona-cases

@UKBengali, @Bilal9, @Sehnsucht

*PS*: total 1570 tests done in last 24 hours. Test numbers are increasing its a good point. But we need better medical team I believe. Not sure when medical team from China will arrive!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sehnsucht

Atlas said:


> *Bangladesh confirms 5 more deaths, 182 new corona cases*
> News Desk | banglanews24.com
> Update: 2020-04-13 2:38:26 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health Minister Zahid Maleque
> DHAKA: Five more people have died of coronavirus in Bangladesh, raising the total death toll in the country to 39, said Health Minister Zahid Maleque on Monday (April 13).
> 
> Besides, 182 more people have been tested positive for coronavirus in the last 24 hours, pushing the total number of coronavirus cases in the country to 803.
> 
> Health Minister Zahid Maleque informed the latest coronavirus situation in the country from an online health bulletin broadcast.
> 
> Besides, three of coronavirus patients have recovered in last 24 hours, raising the number of total recovery to 42, she added.
> 
> BDST: 1438 HRS, APR 13, 2020
> _SMS_
> 
> *Source*:https://www.banglanews24.com/englis...h-confirms-5-more-deaths-182-new-corona-cases
> 
> @UKBengali, @Bilal9, @Sehnsucht
> 
> *PS*: total 1570 tests done in last 24 hours. Test numbers are increasing its a good point. But we need better medical team I believe. Not sure when medical team from China will arrive!


I think it'll get worse before it gets better.
Disappointing to see that number of tests haven't grown that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Sehnsucht said:


> I think it'll get worse before it gets better.
> Disappointing to see that number of tests haven't grown that much.


We also need foreign medical team. As Bangladeshi doctors were proven not very useful even in any disease.


----------



## Sehnsucht

Atlas said:


> We also need foreign medical team. As Bangladeshi doctors were.proven not very useful even in any disease.


A Chinese medical team is supposed to arrive any day now.I think they'd lead the efforts.
I don't blame our doctors much tbh.It's also the fault of those dumb UNOs, DCs & political leaders who stole the PPEs & other protective gears meant for the doctors.
And of course the fault of the sycophants who didn't take the situation seriously at first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> *PS*: total 1570 tests done in last 24 hours. Test numbers are increasing its a good point. But we need better medical team I believe. Not sure when medical team from China will arrive!



3 things to take from this:

1 - Number of tests are going up steadily to 1500. This will keep going up as another 12 labs are due to open shortly.

2. Number of recorded deaths is not accelerating upwards.

3. Only around 10% of those being tested have come back positive. In countries like the UK it is more like 30-35%.

The Chinese medical team and supplies like ventilators will be critical for BD. They are specifically coming to advise the BD government and authorities, and also train the BD doctors on how to treat the Covid-19 patients. I believe the Chinese when they say "only" 3000 or so people have died in China, despite what others are saying.

@beijingwalker
@Beast

BD will not forget China sending the team and supplies of ventilators and will not jump on any anti-Chinese bandwagon after this whole episode is over. We will raise our voice to make sure that China has the chance to explain it's side of the story and is judged fairly by history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

https://www.newagebd.net/article/104366/more-awami-league-men-arrested-as-rice-theft-continues

*More Awami League men arrested as rice theft continues*
Tapos Kanti Das | Published: 00:27, Apr 14,2020

Relief rice theft by ruling Awami League leaders and others continues in the country during the ongoing crisis due to coronavirus.

On Sunday night and Monday, two AL leaders and activists were arrested from two places as law enforcement agencies recovered rice, meant for selling at Tk 10 a kg among the poor, from four places of the country.

A court in Bogura on Monday placed an AL leader, arrested with 158 sacks of government rice on Saturday, on a three-day remand in police custody for interrogation in a case lodged under Special Powers Act 1974 for committing the offence of ‘hoarding or dealing in black-market’, New Age correspondent in Bogura reported.

Food minister Sadhan Chandra Majumder, talking to reporters at his Minto Road residence in Dhaka on Monday morning, said that his ministry had already issued order to take tough legal action against the rice black marketers.

The government on Monday decided to suspend Open Market Sale of rice among poor at Tk 10 a kg across the country apparently in the wake of its failure to control crowds and theft.

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on March 25 and on March 31 warned of strict actions against any kind of misappropriation.

On Sunday, local government and cooperative ministry suspended a union parishad chairman of Hathazari in Chattagram, two UP members of Sonargaon in Narayanganj and Shingra in Natore for misappropriating relief.

Until Monday, at least 18 AL leaders and activists were arrested for their alleged involvement in government rice theft.

In Gaibandha, police arrested AL activist and rice dealer Mojdar Rahman on Monday from Nayabandar area under Saghata in the district and seized 500 kilograms of relief rice from his possession.

New Age correspondent in Manikganj reported, police on Sunday night arrested Dhalla union Swechchhasebak League president Abu Bakar Siddique alias Barkat of Singair upazila for misappropriating 2,670 kilograms of rice and stocking 2,200kg rice in a bid to sell in black market.

In Khagrachhari, a case was lodged with Matiranga police against union parishad member and local Sramik League leader Jamal Uddin on Monday, hours after 158 sacks of government rice was seized from his warehouse at Taindong bazaar under Matiranga upazila Sunday night.

New Age correspondent in Sirajganj, quoting Salanga police station OC AZM Tajul Huda, reported that a food department official lodged a case against AL activist and government rice dealer Foyez Uddin and his associate Abul Hossain Sunday night after seizing 17 sacks of government rice from Abul’s house at village Ghurka under Salanga in Sirajganj.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Whats the rate of doubling in Bangladesh? Seems to have jumped since 5th April (88 cases) and 13th April (803 cases).

May Allah have mercy on all Muslim lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

*Coronavirus gobbles up fashion houses’ Baishakh sales*
Rashad Ahamad | Published: 21:22, Apr 13,2020 | Updated: 12:39, Apr 14,2020

https://www.newagebd.net/article/104339/coronavirus-gobbles-up-fashion-houses-baishakh-sales 





A security person guards a closed outlet of Aarong, a local fashion house, in the capital on Monday, one day before Pahela Baishakh, the first day of Bangla New Year. — New Age photo

The owners of domestic fashion houses and their supplier micro-entrepreneurs are now incurring huge financial losses due to the coronavirus pandemic in the country that has forced the businesses to shut their stores as well as the production for an indefinite period.

Fashion house owners said that they had missed the sales on the occasion of Pahela Baishakh (Bangla New Year) that they called the second largest festival in terms of the volume of sales and the largest festival Eid-ul-Fitr would be missed due to the growing cases of novel coronavirus that infected 182 and killed 39 till Monday.

Pahela Baishakh is being celebrated today and Eid-ul-Fitr, one of the largest festivals for Muslims, will be celebrated in the second half of May.

Shaheen Ahammed, president of the Fashion Entrepreneurs Association of Bangladesh, a platform of 250 domestic fashion entrepreneurs, told New Age on Monday that there were 5000 domestic fashion houses across the country, which had targeted to sell products worth more than Tk 2,000 crore in this Baishakh but missed it due to COVID-19.

‘During Eid-ul-Fitr, the domestic fashion houses usually sell products worth Tk 4,000 crore to Tk 5,000 crore but the sales have also been suspended,’ said Shaheen, also owner of Anjans, a reputed domestic fashion brand.

He said that Baishakh products were ready for sales while the manufacturers were busy to make Eid products when the coronavirus crisis began in Bangladesh.

Former FEAB president Azharul Hoque Azad said that due to the crisis, 25 lakh people including five lakh who were directly involved with the trade were facing financial crisis.

‘It is a loss of over Tk 6,000 crore,’ Azharul, also the managing director of Sada Kala, said.

The business leaders welcomed the prime minister Sheikh Hasina’s declaration of Tk 20,000 crore in subsidy package for the SME sector and said that before starting the banking activities the government should on emergency basis allocate Tk 500 crore for small entrepreneurs to bear maintenance cost including workers’ wages and allowances.

Sales at domestic fashion houses fell drastically at the beginning of March, days before the first COVID-19 patient was identified in Bangladesh.

Finally the fashion brands decided to shut their outlets across the country on March 24.

Mohammad Ashraful Alam, chief operating officer of Aarong, an enterprise of Brac, the largest NGO in the world, said that the sales during Pahela Baishakh and Eid-ul-Fitr contributed 40 per of their annual turnover and they missed the sales this year due to COVID-19.

He said that the largest fashion house in the country targeted Tk 125 crore in turnover in this Bangla New Year and had completed collecting all the products before the coronavirus outbreak began in the country.

He said that usually this period was considered as the peak season for producers but this year the situation was completely different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

02:30 PM, April 14, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:41 PM, April 14, 2020
*Seven more coronavirus patients die, 209 test positive in 24hrs: DGHS*

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ents-die-209-test-positive-24hrs-dghs-1892929






Star Online Report

Seven more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, DGHS said today.

The death toll now stands at 46, a DGHS official said during the briefing.

Two hundred and nine people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. This is the highest number of people detected with the infection in a day so far in the country.

With this, the total number of infected has reached 1,012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Black_cats said:


> 02:30 PM, April 14, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:41 PM, April 14, 2020
> *Seven more coronavirus patients die, 209 test positive in 24hrs: DGHS*
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ents-die-209-test-positive-24hrs-dghs-1892929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> Seven more died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, DGHS said today.
> 
> The death toll now stands at 46, a DGHS official said during the briefing.
> 
> Two hundred and nine people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. This is the highest number of people detected with the infection in a day so far in the country.
> 
> With this, the total number of infected has reached 1,012.



Total test number in last 24 hours are 1905.
http://m.theindependentbd.com//post/244302

@UKBengali, Bangladesh is at number 46 now on death count. That's not good. Many private hospitals were rejecting taking coronavirus patients. Now after last declaration if Hasina don't know the latest news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

*Coronavirus cases pass 1,000 in Bangladesh; death toll now 46*


https://unb.com.bd/category/Banglad...ss-1000-in-bangladesh-death-toll-now-46/49559




UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- APRIL 14, 2020, 02:38 PM

UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS

180 VIEWS

UPDATE- APRIL 14, 2020, 02:56 PM






UNB File Photo
Seven more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Tuesday, taking the death toll in the country to 46.

Besides, 209 more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, taking the number of such cases in the country to 1,012.

Prof Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily health bulletin of the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR).

She said in the last 24 hours, highest 1,905 samples were tested.

On Monday, Bangladesh reported five more deaths from coronavirus and 182 new cases.






Meanwhile, the global death toll from coronavirus has reached 119,696 as of Tuesday morning.

It has so far infected 1,924,893 people around the world, according to Worldometer.

Of them, 1,360,192 are currently being treated and 51,764 of them are in serious or critical condition.

So far 445,005 people have made recovery.

Coronavirus is affecting 210 countries and territories around the world and two international conveyances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Atlas said:


> Total test number in last 24 hours are 1905.
> http://m.theindependentbd.com//post/244302
> 
> @UKBengali, Bangladesh is at number 46 now on death count. That's not good. Many private hospitals were rejecting taking coronavirus patients. Now after last declaration if Hasina don't know the latest news.


Thats worrying. You guys have high population density too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Thats worrying. You guys have high population density too


Yes. And in Bangladesh majority of middle class people take private clinic treatment, because they don't find govt hospital service appealing. And after coronavirus infection this facility is limited. 

I don't blame the doctors as they are also human being. However Hasina declared packages for doctors and and assured their safety. Let's see what is next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Atlas said:


> And in Bangladesh majority of middle class people take *private clinic treatment*


If what you say is true then this is very worrying. This would be unimaginable in my country.

*Private hospitals terminating doctors amid trade slump*

https://www.newagebd.net/article/104365/private-hospitals-terminating-doctors-amid-trade-slump

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Axomiya_lora said:


> This would be unimaginable in my country.


your government clinics are good?


----------



## namefield_empty

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> your government clinics are good?


Yes, they are. Better than your private care centres in Pakistan.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Axomiya_lora said:


> Yes, they are. Better than your private care centres in Pakistan.


Its not You Shameless Hindu


----------



## VikingRaider

Axomiya_lora said:


> If what you say is true then this is very worrying. This would be unimaginable in my country.
> 
> *Private hospitals terminating doctors amid trade slump*
> 
> https://www.newagebd.net/article/104365/private-hospitals-terminating-doctors-amid-trade-slump


Well yes, it's a matter of worry. However despite having many disagreement we always agree on one thing and that is Indian medical service is far superior to it's neighbouring countries and also actually world class. Also we know that the govt of India is uncompromising about medical services, and that's the reason lots of people from developed world visit India to take inexpensive but world class medical services.

Unfortunately we have miles to go to achieve this kind of services. Surely Bangladesh govt hospitals are developing in this AL regime compare to past days, but still we have long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Its not You Shameless Hindu


Out of your mind? Nothing shameful in being a Hindu, are you ashamed to be a Muslim?

Coming to the point, infrastructure and personnel in state run Government tertiary medical centres in India is far far ahead of the best private centres in Pakistan. The gulf widens further if we take into consideration the Central Medical institutions and privately owned health care centres.



Atlas said:


> Despite having many disagreement we always agree on one thing and that is Indian medical service is far superior to it's neighbouring countries and also actually world class. Also we know that the govt of India is uncompromising about medical services, and that's the reason lots of people from developed world visit India to take inexpensive but world class medical services.
> 
> Unfortunately we have miles to go to achieve this kind of services. Surely Bangladesh govt hospitals are developing in this AL regime compare to past days, but still we have long way to go.


Touche, and much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Total test number in last 24 hours are 1905.
> http://m.theindependentbd.com//post/244302
> 
> @UKBengali, Bangladesh is at number 46 now on death count. That's not good. Many private hospitals were rejecting taking coronavirus patients. Now after last declaration if Hasina don't know the latest news.



There is nothing yet to worry about yet.

Nearly 2000 people were tested in last 24 hours and that is twice what happened 4 days ago and 20 times what happened just 10 days ago.

More people are getting "infected" as so many more people are being tested now than before.

Most important things to note is that testing is ramping up steadily and puts paid to those shameless trolls who said last week that BD does not test anyone and now it is on the same level per capita as both India and Pakistan.

Death toll of 7 in last day is no more than normal variability. Out of 1,012 people confirmed positive, 46 have died and so the "death rate" is now below 5% which is massively down from 10% just this time last week. The numbers will continue to go down as the number of people being tested accelerates upwards.

Let us compare BD with say the UK in how the number of recorded deaths have increased since the first one was recorded:

BD:







UK:









First death recorded in BD was on March 22 and by April 14, 7 people died.
We go from 1 death to 7 in 21 days in BD.

First death recorded in UK was on March 14 and by April 8, nearly 1000 people a day died.
We go from 1 death to nearly 1000 deaths in 21 days in UK.

This is 21 days of data from first recorded death and so we can think that we are seeing at least some accuracy in how the final trend will play out.

I will emphasise why I think that countries like BD will be less affected than say UK:

1. "Lockdown" has come at lot earlier in the pandemic in BD than in UK.
2. BD has much younger population that will be far more resilient to infection.
3. BD has much warmer weather than UK and this will rapidly degrade Covid-19 in the hot daytime sun.


The above will more than offset the overcrowding and lack of resources that BD has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> There is nothing yet to worry about yet.
> 
> Nearly 2000 people were tested in last 24 hours and that is twice what happened 4 days ago and 20 times what happened just 10 days ago.
> 
> More people are getting "infected" as so many more people are being tested now than before.
> 
> Most important things to note is that testing is ramping up steadily and puts paid to those shameless trolls who said last week that BD does not test anyone and now it is on the same level per capita as both India and Pakistan.
> 
> Death toll of 7 in last day is no more than normal variability. Out of 1,012 people confirmed positive, 46 have died and so the "death rate" is now below 5% which is massively down from 10% just this time last week. The numbers will continue to go down as the number of people being tested accelerates upwards.
> 
> Let us compare BD with say the UK in how the number of recorded deaths have increased since the first one was recorded:
> 
> BD:
> 
> View attachment 623507
> 
> 
> UK:
> 
> View attachment 623509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First death recorded in BD was on March 22 and by April 14, 7 people died.
> We go from 1 death to 7 in 21 days in BD.
> 
> First death recorded in UK was on March 14 and by April 8, nearly 1000 people a day died.
> We go from 1 death to nearly 1000 deaths in 21 days in UK.
> 
> This is 21 days of data from first recorded death and so we can think that we are seeing at least some accuracy in how the final trend will play out.
> 
> I will emphasise why I think that countries like BD will be less affected than say UK:
> 
> 1. "Lockdown" has come at lot earlier in the pandemic in BD than in UK.
> 2. BD has much younger population that will be far more resilient to infection.
> 3. BD has much warmer weather than UK and this will rapidly degrade Covid-19 in the hot daytime sun.
> 
> 
> The above will more than offset the overcrowding and lack of resources that BD has.


I am not worried because of the act of govt. I am worried because of the idiotic behavior of our people. It's not possible for govt to keep an eye on every inch of 57000 sq miles if you are not conscious about Covid 19.

Besides now coronavirus spread over 37 districts, how do we know that other people aren't bearing the virus, it's a question. Many Italy return people are still not captured as far I know. It's a matter of worry.

But what is really painful that only 42 people recovered and 56 died. Still I would say yes infection rate didn't increase. But the news of news portals are making me worried. Please take a look here. The news can make people more worried I think. People shouldn't have line for food, but food should be sent to their house. Surely govt should take steps and take it right now.

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54301/মহামারী-অনির্দিষ্ট-লকডাউনসহ-৫-প্রস্তাব

And also this one
https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54293/কোথায়-গিয়ে-দাঁড়াবে-করোনা-রোগীর-সংখ্যা
Beating isn't enough, if people disobey lockdown after several warning, they should be taken into custody. 
@UKBengali


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I am not worried because of the act of govt. I am worried because of the idiotic behavior of our people. It's not possible for govt to keep an eye on every inch of 57000 sq miles if you are not conscious about Covid 19.
> 
> Besides now coronavirus spread over 37 districts, how do we know that other people aren't bearing the virus, it's a question. Many Italy return people are still not captured as far I know. It's a matter of worry.
> 
> But what is really painful that only 42 people recovered and 56 died. Still I would say yes infection rate didn't increase. But the news of news portals are making me worried. Please take a look here. The news can make people more worried I think. People shouldn't have line for food, but food should be sent to their house. Surely govt should take steps and take it right now.
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54301/মহামারী-অনির্দিষ্ট-লকডাউনসহ-৫-প্রস্তাব
> 
> And also this one
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54293/কোথায়-গিয়ে-দাঁড়াবে-করোনা-রোগীর-সংখ্যা
> Beating isn't enough, if people disobey lockdown after several warning, they should be taken into custody.
> @UKBengali




Even in the UK, it is not possible to home deliver food to everyone - 85% of shopping is still done in shops.

Only China had the ability to home deliver to it's quarantined population in Wuhan and that was only one city of 10-12 million in a country of 1.4 billion.

You may be surprised at the amount of parties that the police in just one city of 550,000 in UK broke up over the last week - 660!

Nothing can be perfect and we can see that BD government is doing what it can with the resources it has - yes adjustments can be made and they will be within BD's capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2020/04/15/coronavirus-4-more-die-in-bangladesh

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh records 219 new cases, total death toll 50*
Kohinur Khyum Tithila

 Published at 02:42 pm April 15th, 2020





Photo: Bigstock

With the new deaths, the total number of deaths from the deadly virus now stands at 50

Bangladesh’s death toll from coronavirus has risen to 50 with four more deaths, and recorded its highest single-day increase with 219 new cases in the last 24 hours.

The total number of coronavirus cases in the country now stands at 1,231.

Health Minister Zahid Maleque made the announcement daily online health bulletin by the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) on Wednesday.



At the same time, seven cases had recovered fully, taking the number of recovered cases in the country to 49.

The DGHS bulletin also said a total of 1,740 samples were tested over the same period.

@Atlas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Bangladesh reports four more deaths, 219 fresh cases from COVID-19*

https://www.bssnews.net/?p=376248




DHAKA, April 15, 2020 (BSS) – Bangladesh today reported four more deaths from the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) overnight and the highest number of 219 fresh positive cases in a single day since its first detection in the country on March 8.

“Four more COVID-19 patients, including a physician, died in the last 24 hours in the country, raising the death toll from the pandemic to 50, “Health and Family Welfare Minister Zahid Maleque told a virtual media briefing at the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) in the city through joining it online.

The minister said 219 more people were infected by the lethal virus in the country during the time which took the total number of COVID-19 positive cases to 1231.

DGHS Director General Prof Dr Abul Kalam Azad and Additional Director General (admin) Prof Nasima Sultana also addressed the briefing.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2020/04/15/coronavirus-4-more-die-in-bangladesh
> 
> *Coronavirus: Bangladesh records 219 new cases, total death toll 50*
> Kohinur Khyum Tithila
> 
> Published at 02:42 pm April 15th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Bigstock
> 
> With the new deaths, the total number of deaths from the deadly virus now stands at 50
> 
> Bangladesh’s death toll from coronavirus has risen to 50 with four more deaths, and recorded its highest single-day increase with 219 new cases in the last 24 hours.
> 
> The total number of coronavirus cases in the country now stands at 1,231.
> 
> Health Minister Zahid Maleque made the announcement daily online health bulletin by the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, seven cases had recovered fully, taking the number of recovered cases in the country to 49.
> 
> The DGHS bulletin also said a total of 1,740 samples were tested over the same period.
> 
> @Atlas


That's good news Bhai. Death number reduced. I hope everything will be in our control inshallah. But perhaps you were right. We should wait this full month to reach a conclusion.


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...ans-multi-sector-initiative-to-expand-testing

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh plans multi-sector initiative to expand testing*
Syed Samiul Basher Anik

 Published at 12:15 pm April 15th, 2020





Bigstock

PCR laboratories of private hospitals, universities will be used for Covid-19 testing

Getting tested for coronavirus in Bangladesh has not been an easy task for many suspected cases, as the health authorities kept it quite limited since the first cases were reported on March 8.

Gradually, only 17 institutions were allowed for coronavirus testing since March 8.

But, amid much criticism from different quarters, the health authorities finally decided to go for a multi-sector-approach to add new institutions for Covid-19 testing, allowing some private hospitals to conduct tests for the virus.

It will also use Polymerase Chain Reaction [PCR] testing labs under different universities and ministries of agriculture and livestock, to enhance testing facilities.

Currently, nine labs in Dhaka and eight labs in different districts are conducting Covid-19 tests for suspected cases.

11 new institutions to launch tests

The government has decided to introduce coronavirus testing facilities at 11 hospitals to get more test results.

Among the hospitals, five will be in Dhaka and six in other districts, Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general [admin] of Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said.

The hospitals include Kurmitola General Hospital, Sir Salimullah Medical College (Mitford Hospital), Shaheed Suhrawardy Medical College, Mugda Medical College, and Sheikh Russell Gastroliver Institute in Dhaka.

The other six facilities outside Dhaka are at Chittagong Medical College, Comilla Medical College, Faridpur Medical College, Kushtia Medical College, M Abdur Rahim Medical College in Dinajpur, and Shaheed Ziaur Rahman Medical College in Bogra.

“Sample testing will begin at these 11 institutions within a few days,” said Nasima.

Private hospitals to be allowed also

The government has also decided to include some private hospitals and institutions to use their PCR machines for the coronavirus testing.

“Based on certain conditions, private hospitals and institutions having PCR laboratories will be brought under the testing mechanism,” Nasima said.



The DGHS has requested the interested institutions with PCR lab facilities to contact this number 01313791149.

Neighbouring countries India and Pakistan have already brought private hospitals into their national response plans in anticipation of the threat of community transmission, while Bangladesh is lagging behind.

Bangladesh Private Medical College Association (BPMCA) has long been urging the government to allow a fixed number of private hospitals having capacity to conduct Covid-19 tests to enhance the testing capacity.

“Aimed at gradually increasing the number of testing labs, the government also decided to use PCR labs under different universities and under the ministries of agriculture and livestock,” Nasima further added.

Where can you test for Covid-19 at the moment?

Free tests for the detection of Covid-19 infection are now being conducted in 17 labs, according to officials at the DGHS.

In Dhaka, tests can be done at the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR), National Polio, Measles and Rubella Laboratory in Institute of Public Health (NPML-IPH), Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University (BSMMU), Child Health Research Foundation under Dhaka Shishu Hospital, Dhaka Medical College, Institute for Developing Science and Health Initiatives [non-profitable], National Institute of Laboratory Medicine and Referral Centre (NILMRC), and the International Centre for Diarrhoeal Disease Research, Bangladesh (icddr,b).

The Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (AFIP) is conducting tests for the members of armed forces.

Outside of Dhaka, Bangladesh Institute of Tropical and Infectious Diseases in Chittagong, Khulna Medical College, Sylhet MAG Osmani Medical College, Mymensingh Medical College, Rajshahi Medical College, Rangpur Medical College, Sher-e-Bangla Medical College in Barisal, and Cox's Bazar Medical College are conducting tests for Covid-19.

Covid-19 at a glance

The coronavirus first broke out in China’s Wuhan in December last year. The Covid-19, a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a new strain of coronavirus named Sars-CoV-2, since then has quickly spread throughout the world, becoming a pandemic in less than three months.

The health authorities in Bangladesh reported the first Covid-19 cases on March 8. 

As of Tuesday, 1,012 people had tested positive for the extremely contagious disease in the country, including 46 who have died.

@Atlas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...ans-multi-sector-initiative-to-expand-testing
> 
> *Coronavirus: Bangladesh plans multi-sector initiative to expand testing*
> Syed Samiul Basher Anik
> 
> Published at 12:15 pm April 15th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigstock
> 
> PCR laboratories of private hospitals, universities will be used for Covid-19 testing
> 
> Getting tested for coronavirus in Bangladesh has not been an easy task for many suspected cases, as the health authorities kept it quite limited since the first cases were reported on March 8.
> 
> Gradually, only 17 institutions were allowed for coronavirus testing since March 8.
> 
> But, amid much criticism from different quarters, the health authorities finally decided to go for a multi-sector-approach to add new institutions for Covid-19 testing, allowing some private hospitals to conduct tests for the virus.
> 
> It will also use Polymerase Chain Reaction [PCR] testing labs under different universities and ministries of agriculture and livestock, to enhance testing facilities.
> 
> Currently, nine labs in Dhaka and eight labs in different districts are conducting Covid-19 tests for suspected cases.
> 
> 11 new institutions to launch tests
> 
> The government has decided to introduce coronavirus testing facilities at 11 hospitals to get more test results.
> 
> Among the hospitals, five will be in Dhaka and six in other districts, Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general [admin] of Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said.
> 
> The hospitals include Kurmitola General Hospital, Sir Salimullah Medical College (Mitford Hospital), Shaheed Suhrawardy Medical College, Mugda Medical College, and Sheikh Russell Gastroliver Institute in Dhaka.
> 
> The other six facilities outside Dhaka are at Chittagong Medical College, Comilla Medical College, Faridpur Medical College, Kushtia Medical College, M Abdur Rahim Medical College in Dinajpur, and Shaheed Ziaur Rahman Medical College in Bogra.
> 
> “Sample testing will begin at these 11 institutions within a few days,” said Nasima.
> 
> Private hospitals to be allowed also
> 
> The government has also decided to include some private hospitals and institutions to use their PCR machines for the coronavirus testing.
> 
> “Based on certain conditions, private hospitals and institutions having PCR laboratories will be brought under the testing mechanism,” Nasima said.
> 
> 
> 
> The DGHS has requested the interested institutions with PCR lab facilities to contact this number 01313791149.
> 
> Neighbouring countries India and Pakistan have already brought private hospitals into their national response plans in anticipation of the threat of community transmission, while Bangladesh is lagging behind.
> 
> Bangladesh Private Medical College Association (BPMCA) has long been urging the government to allow a fixed number of private hospitals having capacity to conduct Covid-19 tests to enhance the testing capacity.
> 
> “Aimed at gradually increasing the number of testing labs, the government also decided to use PCR labs under different universities and under the ministries of agriculture and livestock,” Nasima further added.
> 
> Where can you test for Covid-19 at the moment?
> 
> Free tests for the detection of Covid-19 infection are now being conducted in 17 labs, according to officials at the DGHS.
> 
> In Dhaka, tests can be done at the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR), National Polio, Measles and Rubella Laboratory in Institute of Public Health (NPML-IPH), Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University (BSMMU), Child Health Research Foundation under Dhaka Shishu Hospital, Dhaka Medical College, Institute for Developing Science and Health Initiatives [non-profitable], National Institute of Laboratory Medicine and Referral Centre (NILMRC), and the International Centre for Diarrhoeal Disease Research, Bangladesh (icddr,b).
> 
> The Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (AFIP) is conducting tests for the members of armed forces.
> 
> Outside of Dhaka, Bangladesh Institute of Tropical and Infectious Diseases in Chittagong, Khulna Medical College, Sylhet MAG Osmani Medical College, Mymensingh Medical College, Rajshahi Medical College, Rangpur Medical College, Sher-e-Bangla Medical College in Barisal, and Cox's Bazar Medical College are conducting tests for Covid-19.
> 
> Covid-19 at a glance
> 
> The coronavirus first broke out in China’s Wuhan in December last year. The Covid-19, a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a new strain of coronavirus named Sars-CoV-2, since then has quickly spread throughout the world, becoming a pandemic in less than three months.
> 
> The health authorities in Bangladesh reported the first Covid-19 cases on March 8.
> 
> As of Tuesday, 1,012 people had tested positive for the extremely contagious disease in the country, including 46 who have died.
> 
> @Atlas



Good I hope our test numbers will be increased. However I think this is another good news. 
https://m.somoynews.tv/pages/details/207991
It's a good news too that they will provide coronavirus testing kit by 21-22 April.

@UKBengali


----------



## Black_cats

02:20 PM, April 16, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:44 PM, April 16, 2020
*10 more coronavirus patients die, 341 test positive in 24hrs: DGHS*

https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ents-die-341-test-positive-24hrs-dghs-1893466






Star Online Report

Ten died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, DGHS said today.

The death toll now stands at 60, said Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general (administration) of Directorate General of Health Services during a briefing.

This is the highest number of deaths due to Covid-19 in a day in the country.

Three hundred and forty-one people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours.

With this, the total number of infected has reached 1,572.

A total number of 2,019 samples were tested in the last 24 hours across the country, she said.



_More to follow....._


----------



## VikingRaider

Need more test per day. Test numbers are increasing but very slowly. Only of govt could strongly handle the expats returned from Italy, we wouldn't have to suffered like this.


----------



## VikingRaider

07:52 PM, April 16, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:26 PM, April 16, 2020
*Coronavirus: Govt declares entire Bangladesh at risk*

*No one can go out between 6pm-6am*







Star Online Report

The government today declared the entire Bangladesh at risk of the coronavirus pandemic as the infection has now spread to various parts of the country.

Professor Abul Kalam Azad, director general of the health directorate, issued a circular making the declaration this afternoon.

"It will not be possible to control the spread of the virus if physical distancing cannot be ensured," the notice read.

As such the government has issued three clear orders to control the spread of Covid-19 and anyone violating the instructions will face stern actions. No one can leave their homes from 6:00pm to 6:00am.

"People must stay home to curb the spread of the virus. No one should leave home unless absolutely necessary or for emergency purposes," the circular added.

*"**Bangladesh has been declared at risk of infection under the Infectious diseases (Prevention, Control and Elimination) Act 2018."*

The declaration that the entire nation is at risk of coronavirus pandemic comes as the country records its highest death count – 10 -- from Covid-19 in 24 hours.


*Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/govern...sh-risk-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-1893514


----------



## Gibbs

Atlas said:


> 07:52 PM, April 16, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:26 PM, April 16, 2020
> *Coronavirus: Govt declares entire Bangladesh at risk*
> 
> *No one can go out between 6pm-6am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> The government today declared the entire Bangladesh at risk of the coronavirus pandemic as the infection has now spread to various parts of the country.
> 
> Professor Abul Kalam Azad, director general of the health directorate, issued a circular making the declaration this afternoon.
> 
> "It will not be possible to control the spread of the virus if physical distancing cannot be ensured," the notice read.
> 
> As such the government has issued three clear orders to control the spread of Covid-19 and anyone violating the instructions will face stern actions. No one can leave their homes from 6:00pm to 6:00am.
> 
> "People must stay home to curb the spread of the virus. No one should leave home unless absolutely necessary or for emergency purposes," the circular added.
> 
> *"**Bangladesh has been declared at risk of infection under the Infectious diseases (Prevention, Control and Elimination) Act 2018."*
> 
> The declaration that the entire nation is at risk of coronavirus pandemic comes as the country records its highest death count – 10 -- from Covid-19 in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> *Source*: https://www.thedailystar.net/govern...sh-risk-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-1893514



Bit too late no.. Should have declared curfew weeks ago given the population density and Bangladesh's fragile health system.. That mortality rate is very high for a low number of tested cases

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Gibbs said:


> Bit too late no.. Should have declared curfew weeks ago given the population density and Bangladesh's fragile health system.. That mortality rate is very high for a low number of tested cases


Actually administration was very strong and few people roamed outside Dhaka. And in Dhaka some people disobeyed lockdown and got punishment. The real problem was before when 5 April lots of garments workers started walking to Dhaka after the miscommunication between commerce minister and BGMEA.

Also when govt didn't take strong step to quarantine Italy returned expats. Real damage happened that time IMO. However you are right about curfew, and I also believe that army should have been deployed long ago. Only army can control our people effectively, not civil administration.

But I hope it's still not very late. Still govt can control if they act very strongly. I think emergency should be declared and army should be deployed in huge number and it should be done right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Atlas said:


> Actually administration was very strong and few people roamed outside Dhaka. And in Dhaka some people disobeyed lockdown and got punishment. The real problem was before when 5 April lots of garments workers started walking to Dhaka after the miscommunication between commerce minister and BGMEA.
> 
> Also when govt didn't take strong step to quarantine Italy returned expats. Real damage happened that time IMO. However you are right about curfew, and I also believe that army should have been deployed long ago. Only army can control our people effectively, not civil administration.
> 
> But I hope it's still not very late. Still govt can control if they act very strongly. I think emergency should be declared and army should be deployed in huge number and it should be done right now.



Just comparing within the region the Government of SL took rigid steps on the 18th of March when their 2nd wave of infections came to light through similarly to yours, Returnees from Italy were found out to be carriers.. The country is in full lock down to date.. But with those steps they have managed to flatten the curve and restrict community infection to a larger degree and limit the death rates, Thus now they're discussing on how to relax the curfew and get the economy going by 20th of April, Contrary unfortunately for Bangladesh they're planning for a lockdown only now.. GOB should have gone in to curfew given the nature of mentality that exists within the masses of th sub continent as you rightly pointed out

I hope i'm not talking too soon regarding the situation in SL, Cos this virus can spring surprises, But here is how the GOSL and the SL Health authorities handled it in detail thus far

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-...he-coronavirus-pandemic.658563/#post-12241733

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

7000 RMG workers protesting at Gazipur for their salary. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1354526851409548


----------



## Aung Zaya

Black_cats said:


> 7000 RMG workers protesting at Gazipur for their salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1354526851409548


this is high risk situation of virus infection.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Bangladesh Records Largest 1-Day Spike In Coronavirus Cases, Total Reaches 1,572*

Muhammad Irfan 16 hours ago Thu 16th April 2020 | 06:32 PM






*The number of coronavirus cases confirmed in Bangladesh has grown to 1,572, which is over 340 cases more than the previous day, Bangladesh's Health Ministry said on Thursday*



NEW DELHI (UrduPoint News / Sputnik - 16th April, 2020) The number of coronavirus cases confirmed in Bangladesh has grown to 1,572, which is over 340 cases more than the previous day, Bangladesh's Health Ministry said on Thursday.


The death toll from the disease has risen by 10 over the past day, reaching 60 fatalities in total.



This is the largest one day increase since testing began in the country, the ministry said.

The government has issued a stay-at-home order through April 25th across the entire nation of over 160 million people.


----------



## Gibbs

Black_cats said:


> 7000 RMG workers protesting at Gazipur for their salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1354526851409548



Oh shit, Was this recent ? That's a Covid19 petri dish right there


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...avirus-15-more-die-266-more-infected-in-24hrs

@Atlas 

*Let us not get unduly anxious about these figures.
15 dead in last 24 hours is a tragedy but far less than other countries with comparable population and stage of epidemic.

We can also take solace that the number of new infections has gone down from the 300s the day before yesterday to 200s yesterday.

BD government is now going for total lockdown across BD and while some mistakes have been made so far, BD is taking the required measures to hopefully stop what has happened in Europe and USA.*


"*Coronavirus: Bangladesh records highest death for 2nd consecutive day, total infected 1,838*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 02:34 pm April 17th, 2020





Photo: Bigstock

Fifteen more people have died, 266 more infected in the last 24 hours

Bangladesh has recorded the highest death for the second day with 15 more fatalities in the last 24 hours from coronavirus infection, taking the death toll to 75.

Besides, as many as 266 people contracted the Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, afresh over the same period, raising the total number of confirmed cases to 1,838.

Health Minister Zahid Maleque revealed the data while addressing an online press briefing in Dhaka on Friday afternoon.

The minister, however, said nine more individuals recover in the past 24 hours, taking the number of recovered people to 58.



On Thursday, Bangladesh first recorded the double-digit fatalities (10) from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO), since the country declared its first death on March 18.

A number of 341 more patients were also detected in the last 24 hours ending 8am on Thursday in the country.

The fast spreading coronavirus, which was first reported in China's Wuhan, has claimed 147,051 lives and infected 2,190,726 people across the world till 3:10pm on Friday, according to worldometer.

As many as 553,731 people have recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the planet.
"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Gibbs said:


> Oh shit, Was this recent ? That's a Covid19 petri dish right there



Yesterday!


----------



## Gibbs

Black_cats said:


> Yesterday!



It looks pretty bad mate, voluntary self isolation does'nt really work in South Asian communities, Authorities need to be more proactive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> It looks pretty bad mate, voluntary self isolation does'nt really work in South Asian communities, Authorities need to be more proactive



I think this was the authorities allowing it for the sake of public order.
These workers came out probably because they were near starvation.
They are following a gradual process of restricting freedoms and enforcing more heavily, as they are well aware of what they can impose at what time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Gibbs said:


> It looks pretty bad mate, voluntary self isolation does'nt really work in South Asian communities, Authorities need to be more proactive


We have poverty in high numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

UKBengali said:


> I think this was the authorities allowing it for the sake of public order.
> These workers came out probably because they were near starvation.
> They are following a gradual process of restricting freedoms and enforcing more heavily, as they are well aware of what they can impose at what time.



Admittedly it's case of life and death for most of the poor in the region with or without the pandemic but now its even worse, Hence why the authorities need to be more assertive, Controlling the masses and making sure the bare essentials are provided so that they wont starve, I also understand the complexities of heavily dense populations

Easier said than done, But the alternative will be worse, I still reckon GOB is way too late in decisive action


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> Admittedly it's case of life and death for most of the poor in the region with or without the pandemic but now its even worse, Hence why the authorities need to be more assertive, Controlling the masses and making sure the bare essentials are provided so that they wont starve, I also understand the complexities of heavily dense populations
> 
> Easier said than done, But the alternative will be worse, I still reckon GOB is way too late in decisive action



So far the number of cases,when you take into account 20 fold increase in testing in last 2 weeks, and deaths are not showing any signs of massive acceleration in BD.

Although testing numbers were pitifully low at around 100-200 a day just 10 days ago, they did 2200 tests yesterday and this number is steadily ramping up with many more testing labs due to come online this month. This is crucial in being able to track the virus.

Next two weeks will pretty much tell us what fate will befall the whole of the region. I like to stay optimistic due to the multitude of reasons I have given many times already.


----------



## Gibbs

UKBengali said:


> So far the number of cases and deaths are not showing any signs of massive acceleration in BD.
> 
> Although testing numbers were pitifully low at around 100-200 a day just 10 days ago, they did 2200 tests yesterday and this number is steadily ramping up with many more testing labs due to come online this month.
> 
> Next two weeks will pretty much tell us what fate will befall the whole of the region. I like to stay optimistic due to the multitude of reasons I have given many times already.



I somewhat agree on your assertion about the lower numbers in countries with warmer weather but that itself wont stop the spread unless social distancing is strictly implemented.. The worry is the high density of population in places like Bangladesh, There's no saying consequences of community spreading of the Covid19, The trick is to retrict it to home clusters.. If the infections goes above 2000, The countries health system will collapse.. Not just because of Covid19 patients but also because they wont have the capacity to treat other serious illnesses

Developed nations with health care capabilities way above countries in the sub continent have had their systems collapsed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Gibbs said:


> I somewhat agree on your assertion about the lower numbers in countries with warmer weather but that itself wont stop the spread unless social distancing is strictly implemented.. The worry is the high density of population in places like Bangladesh, There's no saying consequences of community spreading of the Covid19, The trick is to retrict it to home clusters.. If the infections goes above 2000, The countries health system will collapse.. Not just because of Covid19 patients but also because they wont have the capacity to treat other serious illnesses




Warm weather by itself will not stop the spread of the disease true. Countries like Australia have implemented strict lockdowns as well as getting some helping hand from the warm weather. Poverty ,with a government unable or unwilling to implement a lockdown in time or properly, and then you see the tragedy like what happened in a coastal city in Ecuador.

The large S Asian countries are in their own imperfect way doing what they can within their local conditions - we cannot compare BD/India or Pakistan with Sri Lanka as you guys are 20 years ahead of the rest of the region. Your population is wealthier, more educated and healthcare system better able to cope.

Unfortunately countries like BD will not be able to implement as strict "lockdowns" as in Sri Lanka but they have at least some time before any real crisis may hit. Having extra time to prepare does make a lot of difference.

PS - Just looked up some data on the number and availability of ICU care:

Government hospitals have 500 ICU beds of which only 27 are in use.
There are a further 1200 in the private sector.
350 ventilators are on order and should be arriving shortly.

Walton has had the Medtronic ventilator design for nearly 3 weeks now and not sure how this is coming along. They can churn out 40,000 fridges a week and so sure that with the full support of Medtronic they can manufacture hundreds if not thousands of ventilators a week if required - getting enough trained medics will be far harder though.

PSS - Chinese medical team is coming soon to train BD doctors which gives me a lot of reassurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

UKBengali said:


> Warm weather by itself will not stop the spread of the disease true. Countries like Australia have implemented strict lockdowns as well as getting some helping hand from the warm weather. Poverty ,with a government unable or unwilling to implement a lockdown in time or properly, and then you see the tragedy like what happened in a coastal city in Ecuador.
> 
> The large S Asian countries are in their own imperfect way doing what they can within their local conditions - we cannot compare BD/India or Pakistan with Sri Lanka as you guys are 20 years ahead of the rest of the region. Your population is wealthier, more educated and healthcare system better able to cope.
> 
> Unfortunately countries like BD will not be able to implement as strict "lockdowns" as in Sri Lanka but they have at least some time before any real crisis may hit. Having extra time to prepare does make a lot of difference.



Well here's hoping for the best, The region as a whole need to come out of this without much damage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Not even a single ventilator in greater sylhet. What a tragedy!


https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/bangladesh-mourns-death-of-1st-doctor-from-coronavirus/1806007


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...gage-retired-doctors-nurses-to-fight-pandemic

*Coronavirus: PM says govt may engage retired doctors, nurses to fight pandemic*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 05:40 pm April 16th, 2020






A health worker in a protective gown checks a man for signs of the novel coronavirus infection Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune

The premier urged all concerned authorities to take effective measures to stop further spread of coronavirus in their respective districts

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said her government is considering engaging retired physician and nurses by giving them proper training to ensure treatment for all Covid-19 patients.

“We can make better use of the retired physicians and nurses after giving them proper training in tackling the crisis arising out of the coronavirus pandemic,” she said, while exchanging views with public representatives and officials of nine districts of Dhaka division through videoconference, from her official Ganabhaban residence in Dhaka, reports BSS.

She stated that the country has more shortage of nurses than that of physicians.

Retired nurses would be the best possible option to meet the current demand of nurses to ensure Medicare services for all the Covid-19 patients, she observed.

The premier also asked authorities concerned to prepare more beds in hospitals to ensure treatment for the freshly infected Covid-19 patients, although several hospitals have already been dedicated for the purpose.

She said labs have already been set up at 17 locations which are collecting samples of suspected Covid-19 patients and dead bodies with coronavirus symptoms.

“There are plenty of personnel protection equipment (PPEs). Each and every physician and nurse has been given the PPEs,” she added, reports BSS.



When her attention was drawn from Narayanganj and Gopalganj districts to the installation of PCR labs at the districts for quicker testing of the Covid-19 patients, the premier asked the local authorities to take prompt measures to send the samples to nearby districts which have the facilities and send the test reports online.

The premier also asked health ministry officials from the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), present in the videoconference, to take measures to install PCR lab at Narayanganj. In response they said it would take time to install the lab.

The health ministry officials informed the premier that they have already taken initiatives in setting up PCR lab at Faridpur district and its operation is set to commence in two days.

Referring to the global statistics of deaths and infections by Covid-19, the premier said 50 people have so far died of the disease in Bangladesh, adding: “The situation is still under control as the government has taken measures since very beginning of the coronavirus outbreak.”

She, however, expressed deep sympathy to the bereaved family members of those who died of coronavirus, and prayed for early recovery of those suffering from the disease.

The premier urged all concerned authorities to take effective measures to stop further spread of coronavirus in their respective districts.

“Take hot water and seasonal local foods to boost your immune system to fight the coronavirus,” she said, calling upon the people to take necessary precautionary measures for personal and family protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2020/04/18/coronavirus-9-more-die-306-more-infected-in-24hrs

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh records 9 more deaths, 306 cases in 24hrs*
Rumi Kawser Talukder

 Published at 02:34 pm April 18th, 2020





A computer image created by Nexu Science Communication, together with Trinity College in Dublin, shows a model structurally representative of a betacoronavirus which is the type of virus linked to Covid-19, better known as the coronavirus linked to the Wuhan outbreak, shared with Reuters on February 18, 2020 Reuters

Total number of confirmed cases climbs to 2,144

Bangladesh has confirmed nine more people have died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, taking the number of deaths to 84 in the country.

Besides, 306 more people tested positive for Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, over the same period, raising the total number of confirmed cases to 2,144.

The Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) Director Dr Meerjady Sabrina Flora made the announcement while addressing an online press briefing in Dhaka on Saturday afternoon.

She said samples of 2,114 individuals were tested in the past 24 hours when 306 were found positive for the infection. 

Of the deceased, Flora said, six were from Dhaka, two from Narayanganj, and one was from Savar.

On Friday, Bangladesh recorded the highest deaths for the second consecutive day with 15 more fatalities from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO), since the country declared its first death on March 18.

The IEDCR director said eight more individuals recovered from the disease, taking the number of recovery to 66.



She said a total of 564 people are taking treatments in hospitals across the country. 

"Eleven of the patients are in the intensive care units [ICUs]." 

Among the newly-infected patients, 27% are aged between 21 and 30 years, 22% between 31 and 40 years, and 19% between 41 and 50, she said. 

Of the newly-infected, 70% are male while the rest are female, Flora said. 

"Most of the infected people are in Dhaka while 32% of them got affected in the past 24 hours. Gazipur is seeing the higher number of infections followed by Narsingdi and Kishoreganj," she added. 

The fast spreading coronavirus, which was first reported in China's Wuhan, has claimed 154,714 lives and infected 2,260,862 people across the world till 3:20pm on Saturday, according to worldometer.

As many as 578,799 people have recovered from Covid-19 which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

It's amazing that Pakistan is not being it.


----------



## VikingRaider

*Defying shutdown thousands attend Khelafat Majlish leader’s janaza*


Defying shutdowns, people have gathered for the janaza of a deceased Khelafat Majlish leader in Brahmanbaria. Photo: Masuk Hridoy/Star
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-left: 44.4063px;">




Defying shutdowns, people have gathered for the janaza of a deceased Khelafat Majlish leader in Brahmanbaria. Photo: Masuk Hridoy/Star

Star Online Report

Defying the nationwide shutdown to curb the transmission of Covid-19, thousands of people today took part in the janaza of Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish's 'Nayeb-e Amir' Maulana Zubayer Ahmad Ansari, held at a madrasa in Bertola village under Sorail upazila of Brahmanbaria district.

The janaza started from the premises of Jamia Rahmania Madrasa but extended to Ashuganj, thanks to the enormous gathering of people where none paid any heed to the government directive on physical distancing.

People also took part in the janaza from the rooftops of the surrounding buildings. A few police personnel were seen at the spot and they remained silent.

Terming it "people's indifference", Brahmanbaria-3 constituency lawmaker R A M Obaidul Muktadir Chowdhury, said such incident could invite possible Covid-19 transmission.

Contacted, Md Shahadat Hossain Titu, officer-in-charge (OC) of Sorail Police Station, said people from Dhaka also came to attend the janaza.

"We did not even imagine that such gathering would happen. When an influx of people started, there was nothing we could do," the OC said.

Maulana Zubayer passed away at his house in Brahmanbaria last night.

*Source *: https://www.thedailystar.net/countr...ttend-khelafat-majlish-leaders-janaza-1894240


@UKBengali what a nice show !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> *Defying shutdown thousands attend Khelafat Majlish leader’s janaza*
> 
> 
> Defying shutdowns, people have gathered for the janaza of a deceased Khelafat Majlish leader in Brahmanbaria. Photo: Masuk Hridoy/Star
> " style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-left: 44.4063px;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defying shutdowns, people have gathered for the janaza of a deceased Khelafat Majlish leader in Brahmanbaria. Photo: Masuk Hridoy/Star
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> Defying the nationwide shutdown to curb the transmission of Covid-19, thousands of people today took part in the janaza of Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish's 'Nayeb-e Amir' Maulana Zubayer Ahmad Ansari, held at a madrasa in Bertola village under Sorail upazila of Brahmanbaria district.
> 
> The janaza started from the premises of Jamia Rahmania Madrasa but extended to Ashuganj, thanks to the enormous gathering of people where none paid any heed to the government directive on physical distancing.
> 
> People also took part in the janaza from the rooftops of the surrounding buildings. A few police personnel were seen at the spot and they remained silent.
> 
> Terming it "people's indifference", Brahmanbaria-3 constituency lawmaker R A M Obaidul Muktadir Chowdhury, said such incident could invite possible Covid-19 transmission.
> 
> Contacted, Md Shahadat Hossain Titu, officer-in-charge (OC) of Sorail Police Station, said people from Dhaka also came to attend the janaza.
> 
> "We did not even imagine that such gathering would happen. When an influx of people started, there was nothing we could do," the OC said.
> 
> Maulana Zubayer passed away at his house in Brahmanbaria last night.
> 
> *Source *: https://www.thedailystar.net/countr...ttend-khelafat-majlish-leaders-janaza-1894240
> 
> 
> @UKBengali what a nice show !



Yeah I saw this and I have to blame the government for this.
This is the first serious mistake they have been caught making.

Where was the Army to stop these idiots?

BA has 240,000 troops and at least some should be deployed with the police all over BD to have stopped this kind of idiocy.

Who knows how many people will now die because of this show.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Yeah I saw this and I have to blame the government for this.


I do not blame govt entirely . I blame the system of our country . It's a nominally secular and theocratic in reality . You see what would happen if govt take action so fast ? opposition will start playing religious card to take down the govt . The heads of hydra are still alive.



UKBengali said:


> Where was the Army to stop these idiots?
> 
> BA has 240,000 troops and at least some should be deployed with the police all over BD to have stopped this kind of idiocy.


What army can do if govt will not deploy them or declare emergency ? And even if emergency was declared , still can army control the mass directly? You can control political movement by controlling it's leaders , but where it is the cause of a *leader* of an Islamic party how can they be controlled? 

Also these people believe that Jannah is more desirable place than the earth , you can not control them overnight . It's the real tragedy of Bangladesh .


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I do not blame govt entirely . I blame the system of our country . It's a nominally secular and theocratic in reality . You see what would happen if govt take action so fast ? opposition will start playing religious card to take down the govt . The heads of hydra are still alive.
> 
> 
> What army can do if govt will not deploy them or declare emergency ? And even if emergency was declared , still can army control the mass directly? You can control political movement by controlling it's leaders , but where it is the cause of a *leader* of an Islamic party how can they be controlled?
> 
> Also these people believe that Jannah is more desirable place than the earth , you can not control them overnight . It's the real tragedy of Bangladesh .



Have to disagree here.

BD government should have realised this may happen and declared state of emergency if required to deploy BA all over the country.

If other poor countries can do it, then so can BD. Nothing special about religion in BD over others.

Big mistake by government and hope it does not happen again.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Have to disagree here.
> 
> BD government should have realised this may happen and declared state of emergency if required to deploy BA all over the country.
> 
> If other poor countries can do it, then so can BD. Nothing special about religion in BD over others.
> 
> Big mistake by government and hope it does not happen again.


I wish you were right . However if they can be controlled then there is perhaps still time . Govt should declared emergency right now . Otherwise such gathering won't stop .


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I wish you were right . However if they can be controlled then there is perhaps still time . Govt should declared emergency right now .



If there is one consolation to come out of this, it is that crowds do not have as high transmission as people expect.
This is as long as people stay within their own "groups" and are not constantly moving through the crowd. The virus just stays within the "groups" and does not rapidly spread. This is because after you have been infected it takes many days before you can infect someone else.
Still very very bad thing to see and hope to never see this stupidity ever again while Covid-19 is still a threat.


----------



## Black_cats

Thousands attended at the funereal of Khelafat Majlish leader defying lockdown. 










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=551930795699888


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/nation/2020/04/19/sarail-oc-withdrawn-over-funeral-crowd

@Atlas - Hopefully this means that something like this never happens again while Covid-19 is a threat.

*Sarail OC withdrawn over funeral crowd*
Tribune Report

Published at 12:14 am April 19th, 2020






Thousands of people attend the namaz-e-janaza of late Maulana Jubayer Ahmed Ansari in Sarail, Brahmanbaria on Saturday, April 18, 2020, defying restrictions aimed to curb the spread of the novel coronavirus Dhaka Tribune

Police headquarters said he failed to take proper actions

The officer-in-charge of Brahmanbaria’s Sarail Police Station has been withdrawn following the incident of tens of thousands of people attending the funeral of an Islamist party’s leader.

Bangladesh Police headquarters said in a statement on Saturday that Md Shahadat Hossain was removed as he has failed to take proper actions measures over massive turnout of the people in the upazila.

As many as 100,000 people flocked to the namaz-e-janaza of Maulana Jubayer Ahmed Ansari, a senior nayeb-e-ameer of Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish, in the east central district’s Sarail.


The incident not only raises concerns about the risks of contagion, but also throws up questions about the role of the authorities, especially the law enforcers, who have been constantly maintaining that strict measures were in place across the country to ensure social distancing.

For their part, police in Brahmanbaria say that despite all-out efforts they could not stop the surge of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/nation/2020/04/19/sarail-oc-withdrawn-over-funeral-crowd
> 
> @Atlas - Hopefully this means that something like this never happens again while Covid-19 is a threat.
> 
> *Sarail OC withdrawn over funeral crowd*
> Tribune Report
> 
> Published at 12:14 am April 19th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of people attend the namaz-e-janaza of late Maulana Jubayer Ahmed Ansari in Sarail, Brahmanbaria on Saturday, April 18, 2020, defying restrictions aimed to curb the spread of the novel coronavirus Dhaka Tribune
> 
> Police headquarters said he failed to take proper actions
> 
> The officer-in-charge of Brahmanbaria’s Sarail Police Station has been withdrawn following the incident of tens of thousands of people attending the funeral of an Islamist party’s leader.
> 
> Bangladesh Police headquarters said in a statement on Saturday that Md Shahadat Hossain was removed as he has failed to take proper actions measures over massive turnout of the people in the upazila.
> 
> As many as 100,000 people flocked to the namaz-e-janaza of Maulana Jubayer Ahmed Ansari, a senior nayeb-e-ameer of Bangladesh Khelafat Majlish, in the east central district’s Sarail.
> 
> 
> The incident not only raises concerns about the risks of contagion, but also throws up questions about the role of the authorities, especially the law enforcers, who have been constantly maintaining that strict measures were in place across the country to ensure social distancing.
> 
> For their part, police in Brahmanbaria say that despite all-out efforts they could not stop the surge of people.












@UKBengali , do you think that such people really can be controlled by police? How many OC will be withdrawn? IMHO only army can control them !


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...9-more-die-another-306-infected-in-bangladesh

@Atlas


Lots to be optimistic about from yesterday's figures:

1. Sadly 7 people died which is the lowest since 4 days ago.
2. Nine patients recovered which is more than the number of deaths.
3. 2,634 testes were carried out which shows the steady ramp-up in tests are continuing.
4. New cases over the number of tested is heading down towards the 10% mark - the lower this is the better.
5. Death rate of people that have died over confirmed cases has now fallen below 4% and is on a steadily downward curve - I think this is due to the young age of the BD population and the warm weather which means that infected people are getting less of a dose.

We still need to wait till the end of the month to be sure but things are looking like they are heading in the right way.

*Coronavirus: 7 more die, another 312 test positive in Bangladesh*
Tribune Desk

Published at 02:35 pm April 19th, 2020





Bigstock

The country's total number of cases climbs to 2,456

Bangladesh has reported seven new deaths and 312 new cases of Covid-19 in the last 24-hours.

The death toll and the total number of cases now stand at 91 and 2,456 respectively. The new cases were confirmed after testing 2,634 samples.

Besides, nine more patients recovered from the infection during the same time frame, taking the total number of recovered patients to 75.



Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) confirmed the matter through an online press conference on Sunday.

The fast-spreading virus has claimed over 160,790 lives globally and infected more than 2,332,560 people till now, according to Worldometers.

As many as 600,115 people have also recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...9-more-die-another-306-infected-in-bangladesh
> 
> @Atlas
> 
> 
> Lots to be optimistic about from yesterday's figures:
> 
> 1. Sadly 7 people died which is the lowest since 4 days ago.
> 2. Nine patients recovered which is more than the number of deaths.
> 3. 2,634 testes were carried out which shows the steady ramp-up in tests are continuing.
> 4. New cases over the number of tested is heading down towards the 10% mark - the lower this is the better.
> 5. Death rate of people that have died over confirmed cases has now fallen below 4% and is on a steadily downward curve - I think this is due to the young age of the BD population and the warm weather which means that infected people are getting less of a dose
> 
> We still need to wait till the end of the month to be sure but things are looking like they are heading in the right way.
> 
> *Coronavirus: 7 more die, another 312 test positive in Bangladesh*
> Tribune Desk
> 
> Published at 02:35 pm April 19th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigstock
> 
> The country's total number of cases climbs to 2,456
> 
> Bangladesh has reported seven new deaths and 312 new cases of Covid-19 in the last 24-hours.
> 
> The death toll and the total number of cases now stand at 91 and 2,456 respectively. The new cases were confirmed after testing 2,634 samples.
> 
> Besides, nine more patients recovered from the infection during the same time frame, taking the total number of recovered patients to 75.
> 
> 
> 
> Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) confirmed the matter through an online press conference on Sunday.
> 
> The fast-spreading virus has claimed over 160,790 lives globally and infected more than 2,332,560 people till now, according to Worldometers.
> 
> As many as 600,115 people have also recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the globe.



Indeed we are effectively fighting against coronavirus . But do you know what's the real problem ? The real problem is some online bastardized news portal who publish headline that cause panic ! Please take a look .When first time I read the portal Bangla Insider *I was panicked b y their headline *! But the reality is death ration is not increasing (although a single death is very painful but that's different argument) . I think this clown Borhan Kobir (editor of Bangla Insider)has some problem . His portal day and night flatter Hasina and later spread panic against her govt. This is called communist ! Do you not think that such web portals should be punished for such headline that they publish only for click bait? However thanks for posting the news . I hope haters are reading and burning .


https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54575/দ্রুত-মহামারির-দিকে-যাচ্ছে-বাংলাদেশ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Indeed we are effectively fighting against coronavirus . But do you know what's the real problem ? The real problem is some online bastardized news portal who publish headline that cause panic ! Please take a look .When first time I read the portal Bangla Insider *I was panicked b y their headline *! But the reality is death ration is not increasing (although a single death is very painful but that's different argument) . I think this clown Borhan Kobir (editor of Bangla Insider)has some problem . His portal day and night flatter Hasina and later spread panic. This is called communist ! Do you not think that such web portals should be punished for such headline that they publish only for click bait?
> 
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/54575/দ্রুত-মহামারির-দিকে-যাচ্ছে-বাংলাদেশ



Just take a look at below stupidity that will cause panic and worry for people in BD.
I would actually prosecute irresponsible media like this.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...00-cases-faster-than-many-worst-hit-countries







What exactly does this prove?

In the UK during the time period they measured, the number of tests went up 5 times whereas it was 30 times in BD.

BD is seeing far more confirmed cases now as it is ramping up testing much quicker than nearly any other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Just take a look at below stupidity that will cause panic and worry for people in BD.
> I would actually prosecute irresponsible media like this.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...00-cases-faster-than-many-worst-hit-countries
> 
> View attachment 625048
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does this prove?
> 
> In the UK during the time period they measured, the number of tests went up 5 times whereas it was 30 times in BD.
> 
> BD is seeing far more confirmed cases now as it is ramping up testing much quicker than nearly any other country.


Yes I agree . Now I am really optimistic . I hope Inshallah we will be able to control . I wish lock down will be continued till 3 may . But after that it should be less strict because long time strict lock down will cause problem of economy . What is your opinion ?


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes I agree . Now I am really optimistic . I hope Inshallah we will be able to control . I wish lock down will be continued till 3 may . But after that it should be less strict because long time strict lock down will cause problem of economy . What is your opinion ?



BD lockdown is not exactly wholly effective and so any easing too soon will probably cause a mass spike where people are left to die to suffocate to death at home due to lack of ICU capacity.

I think what BD needs is to wait till end of this month and see what the situation is then. If new cases and deaths are stable then it may be safe to ease some measures by the middle of May provided the below conditions are met:

1. Walton and the garments industry are able to produce almost unlimited numbers of PPE and ventilators. Drug companies should also be able to supply as many drugs as the medics may need.
2. Chinese team has fully trained BD doctors.
3. Both the public sector and private sector are fully integrated in being able to work together to handle any mass spike in cases and hospitalisations.
4. A proper functioning system has been put in place to be able to distribute food and other essentials to all those in need just in case they need to reverse the easing.

BD needs to be very careful as this virus could easily kill up to 1 million BD'shis if it gets out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> BD lockdown is not exactly wholly effective and so any easing too soon will probably cause a mass spike where people are left to die to suffocate to death at home due to lack of ICU capacity.
> 
> I think what BD needs is to wait till end of this month and see what the situation is then. If new cases and deaths are stable then it may be safe to ease some measures by the middle of May provided the below conditions are met:
> 
> 1. Walton and the garments industry are able to produce almost unlimited numbers of PPE and ventilators. Drug companies should also be able to supply as many drugs as the medics may need.
> 2. Chinese team has fully trained BD doctors
> 3. Both the public sector and private sector are fully integrated in being able to work together to handle any mass spike in cases and hospitalisations.
> 4. A proper functioning system has been put in place to be able to distribute food and other essentials to all those in need just in case they need to reverse the easing.
> 
> BD needs to be very careful as this virus could easily kill up to 1 million BD'shis if it gets out of control.


Good points , thank you .


----------



## Black_cats

During relief distribution at Mohammadpur, Dhaka.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1732978266845446


----------



## Gibbs

Black_cats said:


> During relief distribution at Mohammadpur, Dhaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1732978266845446



OMG !!!!


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali @Atlas @Riyad @Bilal9 @black.cats 

*Bangladesh confirms 10 more coronavirus deaths, 492 new cases*
20 Apr 2020 14:47, Somoy English Desk




Bangladesh confirms 10 more coronavirus deaths, 492 new cases
Ten more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Monday, taking the death toll in the country to 101.

Besides, 492 more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, taking the number of such cases in the country to 2948.

Coronavirus Update in Bangladesh

Update on: (20-April-2020)

Status New Total
Cases 492 2,948 
Death 10 101
Recovered 10 85
Test 2,779 26,604


Prof Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily health bulletin of the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) in the afternoon.

Also Read: Over 6 lakh patients conquer Covid-19

She said 10 more people have recovered from the disease, raising the number of people who have already made recovery to 85.

Prof Nasima said 2,779 samples were tested in the 24 hours. With this, a total of 26,604 samples have so far been tested in the country.

On Sunday, Bangladesh reported seven more deaths from coronavirus and 312 new cases.

Meanwhile, the global death toll from coronavirus has reached 165,058 as of Monday morning.

It has so far infected 2,406,905 people around the world, according to Worldometer.

Of them, 1,624,834 are currently being treated and 54,218 of them are in serious or critical condition.

So far, 617,013 people have recovered.

Coronavirus is affecting 210 countries and territories around the world and two international conveyances.

The World Health Organisation declared the coronavirus crisis a pandemic on March 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali @Atlas @Riyad @Bilal9 @black.cats
> 
> *Bangladesh confirms 10 more coronavirus deaths, 492 new cases*
> 20 Apr 2020 14:47, Somoy English Desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh confirms 10 more coronavirus deaths, 492 new cases
> Ten more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Monday, taking the death toll in the country to 101.
> 
> Besides, 492 more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, taking the number of such cases in the country to 2948.
> 
> Coronavirus Update in Bangladesh
> 
> Update on: (20-April-2020)
> 
> Status New Total
> Cases 492 2,948
> Death 10 101
> Recovered 10 85
> Test 2,779 26,604
> 
> 
> Prof Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily health bulletin of the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) in the afternoon.
> 
> Also Read: Over 6 lakh patients conquer Covid-19
> 
> She said 10 more people have recovered from the disease, raising the number of people who have already made recovery to 85.
> 
> Prof Nasima said 2,779 samples were tested in the 24 hours. With this, a total of 26,604 samples have so far been tested in the country.
> 
> On Sunday, Bangladesh reported seven more deaths from coronavirus and 312 new cases.
> 
> Meanwhile, the global death toll from coronavirus has reached 165,058 as of Monday morning.
> 
> It has so far infected 2,406,905 people around the world, according to Worldometer.
> 
> Of them, 1,624,834 are currently being treated and 54,218 of them are in serious or critical condition.
> 
> So far, 617,013 people have recovered.
> 
> Coronavirus is affecting 210 countries and territories around the world and two international conveyances.
> 
> The World Health Organisation declared the coronavirus crisis a pandemic on March 11.




OK here is my analysis:

1. Deaths are at 10 and has not risen which is "good"
2. Testing is at nearly 2800, which is an almost 10% increase over the previous 24 hours.
3. What is worrying is the number of infections tested positive has gone up to 492. This gives a ratio of new cases/tests of 492/2779 which is 18% which is edging upwards - we need to see this closer to 10%.
4. Deaths as percentage of people tested positive is now 101/2948 = 3.4% and so this is still edging downwards which is good to see.


So apart from the people being tested positive, the rest of it is looking "positive.


----------



## VikingRaider

https://www.thedailystar.net/health...rs-mitford-hospital-covid-19-positive-1894894

01:43 PM, April 20, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:04 PM, April 20, 2020
*23 doctors, 19 health workers of Mitford Hospital Covid-19 positive*







Star Online Report

As many as 42 health workers, including 23 doctors of Sir Salimullah Medical College Mitford Hospital have tested positive with Covid-19.

"Among them, 23 are doctors, 10 are nurses and nine are health staff," the hospital's Director Brig Gen KaziMd Rashid UnNabi, told The Daily Star.

*The authorities believe the doctors, nurses and other health staff contracted the virus from a patient who hid information about his own coronavirus test result and the symptoms*.

The hospital conducted tests on 69 health workers on Saturday after 22 tested positive last Thursday and Friday, the hospital's Director said.

On Sunday, 13 doctors and seven nurses tested positive, taking the total to 42, he said.

All the health workers who were involved in the surgery of a patient last week tested positive for the virus, Rashid said adding that the patient hid information, leading to infection of the doctors.

The director said the infected medics were kept in isolation ward while their close contacts have been quarantined.

"The doctors don't have any symptoms at present but they tested positive. We don't know how many more have been infected. We are on the lookout," he said.

He added that he already spoke to Directorate General of Health Services to take necessary steps.

"If we close the hospital for 14 days, at least we can stop this transmission," he added.


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-continues-while-poor-people-go-to-bed-hungry


*@Atlas - Good to see the police and justice system acting to stop these evil people from stealing food for those who have nothing else to eat. One idiot rightly will now spend 6 months in jail for his crime. Utter trash that lack even basic humanity and no sympathy for any of them when they get caught.*

*Relief theft continues while poor people go to bed hungry*
Alamgir Hossain Chowdhury, Joypurhat, Ariful Islam, Kurigram, SM Rezaul Karim, Jhalakathi, Biswajit Deb, Jamalpur, Frauk Hossain, Dinajpur

 Published at 10:17 pm April 20th, 2020






Local Administration seizes sacks of rice meant for poor from Guthail Bazar in Islampur upazila of Jamalpur on Monday, April 20, 2020 Dhaka Tribune

In Jamalpur, a mobile court seized 388 sacks of rice weighing 19400 kgs from Guthail Bazar in Islampur upazila

Thousands of people without jobs and incomes due to the ongoing shutdown are going to bed hungry every day, while unethical public representatives, political leaders, and local influentials are reportedly stealing rice meant for the poor and the vulnerable.

On Monday, local administrations discovered many incidents of relief theft and arrested people involved in these corrupt practices from five districts.

In Joypurhat, Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) arrested a man named Mehedi Hasan with 85 sacks of Open Market Sale (OMS) rice from Kathalbari village of Akkelpur upazila, said RAB-5 Camp Commander Additional Superintendent of Police, Mohaiminur Rashid.

In Kurigram, the upazila administration seized 20 sacks of sugar and 8 sacks of lentils from Kharibari Bazar of Barobhita Union in Phulbari upazila, said Upazila Nirbahi Officer Masuma Arefin.



In Jhalakathi, locals authorities seized six sacks of rice, weighing 180kgs, from the home of a former Union Parishad member named Hossain Ali from Ghigra village of Shuktagor union under Rajapur upazila, said UNO Sohag Hawlader." The accused UP member was sentenced to six months in jail."

In Jamalpur, a mobile court seized 388 sacks of rice weighing 19400 kgs from Guthail Bazar in Islampur upazila, said UNO Md Mizanur Rahman.

In Dinajpur, police seized 869 sacks of rice meant for the poor from a poultry farm of Shingra Union Parishad Chairman Abdul Mannan in Ghoraghat upazila, said Upazila Nirbahi Officer Waheda Kahnom." However, the accused chairman fled from the scene," she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas - Good to see the police and justice system acting to stop these evil people from stealing food for those who have nothing else to eat. One idiot rightly will now spend 6 months in jail for his crime. Utter trash that lack even basic humanity and no sympathy for any of them when they get caught.



This is really a very good news . I wish this culture will continue after the pandemic . And I am optimistic about it because our prime minister is directly observing things now . She is the first person who started cleaning her own house and now she is challenging her own ministry . It's a very good sign for Bangladesh no doubt .

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangl...্ত্রণালয়ের-অনিয়ম-হাতেনাতে-ধরলেন-প্রধানমন্ত্রী

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Coronavirus: 9 more die, another 434 infected in 24hrs*

Shohel Mamun

 Published at 02:36 pm April 21st, 2020






Total number of confirmed cases climb to 3,382

Bangladesh has confirmed nine more people have died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, taking the number of deaths to 110 in the country.

Besides, more 434 people tested positive for Covid-19 over the same period, raising the total number of confirmed cases to 3,382.

Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general at Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), disclosed the latest figures of deaths and infections in a daily online bulletin on coronavirus situation in Dhaka Tuesday afternoon.



She said, among the new deceased -- five men and four women -- three were above the age of 60, three others were above 50, and the rest aged above 40. 

The DGHS official said as many as 2,974 samples were tested in past 24 hours when 434 individuals were found positive with the virus.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2020/04/21/coronavirus-9-more-die-434-more-infected-in-24hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas :

Still looking encouraging as recorded deaths are the best measure that BD has right now in the absence of far higher numbers of test conducted daily, although getting to nearly 3000 from 2200 just 3 days ago is good.


1. Number of deaths has hovered around the 10 median mark for the last week and this gives signs that there will not be any sharp exponential rise in the numbers as time goes up.

2. We are not seeing too many old people(60 or more) dying which suggests that the disease is not being spread to them in numbers and they are the most at risk group. BD may be following what happened in Germany with mainly younger people affected and so will have a lesser death toll compared to the number of infections.

I am a little nervous as to what may happen after up to 100,000 people attended the funeral of the Imam, but since those villages have now been put in lockdown then that should stop the spread of the virus.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> I am a little nervous as to what may happen after up to 100,000 people attended the funeral of the Imam, but since those villages have now been put in lockdown then that should stop the spread of the virus.



I am actually terrified you know . But thankfully 6 villages are in total locked down after this janaza .Now let's hope for the best and prepare for the worst .


UKBengali said:


> 2. We are not seeing too many old people(60 or more) dying which suggests that the disease is not being spread to them in numbers and they are the most at risk group. BD may be following what happened in Germany with mainly younger people affected and so will have a lesser death toll compared to the number of infections.


That's a good news , but also bad . thing is young people are playing with police sometimes . As when police give them a run they flee and later when police gone they come and gather .


UKBengali said:


> 1. Number of deaths has hovered around the 10 median mark for the last week and this gives signs that there will not be any sharp exponential rise in the numbers as time goes up.



Yes thankfully death and infection ration is decreasing , it's good news .


UKBengali said:


> @Atlas :
> 
> Still looking encouraging as recorded deaths are the best measure that BD has right now in the absence of far higher numbers of test conducted daily, although getting to nearly 3000 from 2200 just 3 days ago is good.


Yes and that's the reason I have a proposal , it's my personal opinion though . You know Bank note can spread coronavirus , many people can be infected with coronavirus but no symptoms are shown so what if they go outside for buying necessary things like food or medicine ? How do we know that they are not going to infect others ?
Specially for Bank notes , everyone can be infected by this . So is lock down really a solution ? Or people are afraid too much ?What say you ? However my proposal is, *lift lock down and force public to use gloves and mask* whenever they go outside ! Specially when infected people without symptoms can spread the disease , and also Bank notes can be the cause of disease , so whats the point of unsuccessful lock down and screwing the economy ?

Requesting opinion of doctors/medical students, please share your opinion . @Avicenna , @Homo Sapiens , @Michael Corleone


----------



## Avicenna

Atlas said:


> I am actually terrified you know . But thankfully 6 villages are in total locked down after this janaza .Now let's hope for the best and prepare for the worst .
> 
> That's a good news , but also bad . thing is young people are playing with police sometimes . As when police give them a run they flee and later when police gone they come and gather .
> 
> 
> Yes thankfully death and infection ration is decreasing , it's good news .
> 
> Yes and that's the reason I have a proposal , it's my personal opinion though . You know Bank note can spread coronavirus , many people can be infected with coronavirus but no symptoms are shown so what if they go outside for buying necessary things like food or medicine ? How do we know that they are not going to infect others ?
> Specially for Bank notes , everyone can be infected by this . So is lock down really a solution ? Or people are afraid too much ?What say you ? However my proposal is, *lift lock down and force public to use gloves and mask* whenever they go outside ! Specially when infected people without symptoms can spread the disease , and also Bank notes can be the cause of disease , so whats the point of unsuccessful lock down and screwing the economy ?
> 
> Requesting opinion of doctors/medical students, please share your opinion . @Avicenna , @Homo Sapiens , @Michael Corleone



See my previous post about social distancing.

The reality is there is no vaccine.

There is no effective treatment.

We don't know much about this pathogen.

The best thing is to keep away from people.

Wash your hands.

Don't touch your face.

And keep surfaces clean.

People need to take this seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Avicenna said:


> See my previous post about social distancing.
> 
> The reality is there is no vaccine.
> 
> There is no effective treatment.
> 
> We don't know much about this pathogen.
> 
> The best thing is to keep away from people.
> 
> Wash your hands.
> 
> Don't touch your face.
> 
> And keep surfaces clean.
> 
> People need to take this seriously.


We are doing so brother . The real problem is how long the lock down will continue? All shops are closed other than groceries and Pharmacy . But shop keepers are forced to pay the rent to owners . How long they will survive ? Not talking about the poor as they can get from govt , but these small business folks can not take the help directly in Bangladesh . So will they obey the lockdown after few weeks ? Just wondering about it !



Avicenna said:


> See my previous post about social distancing.


Is it in this thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Atlas said:


> We are doing so brother . The real problem is how long the lock down will continue? All shops are closed other than groceries and Pharmacy . But shop keepers are forced to pay the rent to owners . How long they will survive ? Noyt talking about the poor as they can get from govt , but these small business folks can not take the help directly in Bangladesh . So will they obey the lockdown after few weeks ? Just wondering about it !
> 
> 
> Is it in this thread ?



We have the same problem in the US. 

People want to open up. 

Political leaders want to open up. 

A lot of people unemployed in the US. 

However, its still too early without adequate testing. 

We are playing with fire here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

https://www.banglainsider.com/politics/54694/শেখ-হাসিনা-কি-বেশি-ঝুঁকি-নিচ্ছেন

@UKBengali , please take a look here . It's actually true , but I do not think that Hasina is doing wrong , I believe she is doing the right thing .Your opinion please !


----------



## Black_cats

*Karwan Bazar retail market shut as traders diagnosed with Covid-19*

*MARKETS*
TBS Report
21 April, 2020, 08:55 pm
Last modified: 21 April, 2020, 08:59 pm

https://tbsnews.net/markets/karwan-bazar-retail-market-shut-traders-diagnosed-covid-19-72181






Vegetables vendors open their shops early in the morning after making their purchase from wholesale at Karwan Bazar. Photo: Saikat Bhadra

The retail market at Karwan Bazar in the capital has been closed after some traders of the market were diagnosed as having the novel coronavirus.

However, the wholesale market would continue, Abul Hasnat Khandakar, officer in charge of Tejgaon Police station, told The Business Standard on Tuesday.

The authorities concerned directed keeping the retail market shut, said Abul Hasnat.

He added that the wholesalers would also not be allowed to sell their product after a particular time.

He, however, could not confirm the number of infections among the traders.

Earlier, the retail market was relocated two weeks back after two traders there were infected with Covid-19. Now all kinds of retail selling have been closed.

The retailers will sit on the road in front of Government Science College from now on.

The wholesale traders of vegetables and other food products have been directed to do their business between 9pm and 2am.

The fish traders and storage owners have been directed to run their trade between 4am and 9am.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali @black.cats @Avicenna @Bilal9 @Atlas 

*Covid-19: Death toll rises to 120 in Bangladesh; 390 new cases reported*
2Shares





















UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- APRIL 22, 2020, 02:41 PM

UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS

190 VIEWS

UPDATE- APRIL 22, 2020, 02:43 PM





UNB File Photo
*Ten* more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Wednesday, taking the death toll in the country to 120.

Besides, *390* more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, taking the number of such cases in the country to *3,772.*

Prof Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily health bulletin of the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) in the afternoon.

She said *five* more people have recovered from the disease, raising the number of people who have already made recovery to *92*.

Prof Nasima said *3,096* samples were tested in the 24 hours. With this, a total of *32674* samples have so far been tested in the country.






On Tuesday, Bangladesh reported nine more deaths from coronavirus and 434 new cases.

https://unb.com.bd/category/Banglad...20-in-bangladesh-390-new-cases-reported/50241

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali @black.cats @Avicenna @Bilal9 @Atlas
> 
> *Covid-19: Death toll rises to 120 in Bangladesh; 390 new cases reported*
> 2Shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNB NEWS
> 
> DHAKA
> 
> PUBLISH- APRIL 22, 2020, 02:41 PM
> 
> UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS
> 
> 190 VIEWS
> 
> UPDATE- APRIL 22, 2020, 02:43 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNB File Photo
> *Ten* more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Wednesday, taking the death toll in the country to 120.
> 
> Besides, *390* more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, taking the number of such cases in the country to *3,772.*
> 
> Prof Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily health bulletin of the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research (IEDCR) in the afternoon.
> 
> She said *five* more people have recovered from the disease, raising the number of people who have already made recovery to *92*.
> 
> Prof Nasima said *3,096* samples were tested in the 24 hours. With this, a total of *32674* samples have so far been tested in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, Bangladesh reported nine more deaths from coronavirus and 434 new cases.
> 
> https://unb.com.bd/category/Banglad...20-in-bangladesh-390-new-cases-reported/50241


Death of even a single person is painful and great loss. But Thankfully infection rate reduced today . I wish for one week extended lock down (with less strict for cloth business people as Ramadan is their pick time of business ) and later lock down should be less strict. But yes test numbers should be increased IMHO. Perhaps 10 thousands of test per day can be fine . And of course social distancing , so army and police should remain on field even after lifting lock down .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Death of even a single person is painful and great loss. But Thankfully infection rate reduced today . I wish for one week extended lock down (with less strict for cloth business people as Ramadan is their pick time of business ) and later lock down should be less strict. But yes test numbers should be increased IMHO. Perhaps 10 thousands of test per day can be fine . And of course social distancing , so army and police should remain on field even after lifting lock down .




Government has already agreed for an extra week of lockdown and so no easing of restrictions till start of May now.

It is not just the number of daily infections detected you need to look at but also the ratio of those testing positive/tests carried out. For yesterday that was just 12% which gives a good indication that the virus is not rapidly spreading through the population.

The other thing that will work in BD's favour is that statistics from the UK show a definite link between obesity and chances of dying from this virus and so this is another positive thing for BD.


As regards testing, a rapid 15 minute test kit is undergoing final trials and if this is successful then the company producing it will be able to carry out up to 100,000 tests a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> As regards testing, a rapid 15 minute test kit is undergoing final trials and if this is successful then the company producing it will be able to carry out up to 100,000 tests a month.


That's great . 


UKBengali said:


> Government has already agreed for an extra week of lockdown and so no easing of restrictions till start of May now.
> 
> It is not just the number of daily infections detected you need to look at but also the ratio of those testing positive/tests carried out. For yesterday that was just 12% which gives a good indication that the virus is not rapidly spreading through the population.
> 
> The other thing that will work in BD's favour is that statistics from the UK show a definite link between obesity and chances of dying from this virus and so this is another positive thing for BD.


Yes I know , but you saw that govt decide to take step for paddy cutting . So maybe in Ramadan some sects will be given the same benefits . But I also believe that after the time again should be strict ,and can be loosen for other sides as situation demands .


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes I know , but you saw that govt decide to take step for paddy cutting . So maybe in Ramadan some sects will be given the same benefits . But I also believe that after the time again should be strict ,and can be loosen for other sides as situation demands .




Farming is totally different to other kinds of work activities and it was never part of the "lockdown" in the first place.

Government is trying to encourage as many people as possible to get into farming as this will allow BD population to be fed while this pandemic is still around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Germany also complains against China for spreading Covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> Death of even a single person is painful and great loss. But Thankfully infection rate reduced today . I wish for one week extended lock down (with less strict for cloth business people as Ramadan is their pick time of business ) and later lock down should be less strict. But yes test numbers should be increased IMHO. Perhaps 10 thousands of test per day can be fine . And of course social distancing , so army and police should remain on field even after lifting lock down .



I am frankly surprised, that the way some people defied the social distancing norms - there weren't more infections.

The common refrain was that Allah will prevent Corona Virus. Well - per my understanding, Allah only helps those who help themselves. 

'Never will Allah change the condition of a people, until they change themselves.'
_Al-Qur'an_ 13:11"

But more on topic, the timely deployment of Army, RAB and Police really helped bring down the infection rate.



UKBengali said:


> Farming is totally different to other kinds of work activities and it was never part of the "lockdown" in the first place.
> 
> Government is trying to encourage as many people as possible to get into farming as this will allow BD population to be fed while this pandemic is still around.



In Bangladesh farming was getting heavily mechanized prior to the pandemic because you could not find folks to engage in farming, as it paid less than other sectors. Well back to the fields again, for the time being....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh extends lockdown until May 5*
*COVID-19 has so far claimed 120 lives in Bangladesh, according to official data*
Md. Kamruzzaman |22.04.2020








DHAKA, Bangladesh

Bangladesh has extended a nationwide lockdown till May 5 as part of measures to stem the spread of coronavirus pandemic, local media reported.

“Holidays will be extended till May 5 from April 26. The government will issue a gazette in this regard tomorrow [Thursday],” daily the Jugantor reported citing State Minister for Public Administration Ministry Farhad Hossain as saying.

The minister, however, added that May 6 is also a government holiday on account of the religious rituals of the country’s minority Buddhist community, or Buddhist Full Moon holiday.

The South Asian nation of more than 165 million population has so far reported 120 deaths from the virus as of Wednesday, with 3,772 confirmed cases and 92 recoveries.

According to the official data, a total of 32,674 people have been tested since the first coronavirus case reported in the country on March 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Black_cats said:


> It’s the people who are going. What government can do? Yes they can stop public gather at beaches!


No, the govt can stop bus companies from operating to serve passengers to tourist spots and the govt organs can put barricades on the roads a few km away from the spots to stop other forms of vehicles from entering.

But, I do not know how the govt will stop people moving by launches and boats. Please think something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*COVID-19 death toll reaches 127, patients 4,186 in Bangladesh*
Staff correspondent | Published: 14:51, Apr 23,2020 | Updated: 15:08, Apr 23,2020








Health minister Zahid Maleque speaks on a daily online bulletin on Thursday.-- video grab

Seven more people died of COVID-19 and 414 more tested positive for the novel coronavirus in Bangladesh in the past 24 hours ending 8:00am Thursday.

The new figures, the death toll from the viral disease rose to 127 and the number of infected people rose to 4,186, said health minister Zahid Maleque on a daily online bulletin.

Directorate General of Health Services additional director general Nasima Sultana said that* 3,416 *people were tested in the past 24 hours across the country and among them, *414* people were found positive for COVID-19.

The health minister said that the news published on several media saying that separate hospital was being prepared for treating VIPs was not true.

He also said that no hospital in Bangladesh was put under lockdown.

The minister asked the health services officials not to make any statement without permission of higher authorities. 

Nasima Sultana said that as of Wednesday night COVID-10 spread to 58 districts.

Bangladesh on March 8 confirmed the first COVID-19 case and the first death from the viral disease on March 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas :

Again we see ratio of new infections to tests being close to 10% and the recorded deaths once have again dropped.
The BD population seems to be able to fight off the infection with relatively low numbers of deaths, like the rest of S Asia it seems.

It is relevant to bring in obesity into the coronavirus debate as we saw thousands of dead Ecuadorians in just one coastal city who died from Covid-19. BD has obesity rate of 20% while Ecuador is above 60%.
The other factor in favour of BD is a population that is on average 5 years younger than Ecuador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> we saw thousands of dead Ecuadorians in just one coastal city who died from Covid-19


What? Worldometer is reporting 537 people died so far due to Coronavirus


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What? Worldometer is reporting 537 people died so far due to Coronavirus



That is the official figures.

Thousands of bodies are lying around in the city to still be buried.

A city full of obese old people and not following government guidelines to socially isolate, and you end up with thousands dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas :
> 
> Again we see ratio of new infections to tests being close to 10% and the recorded deaths once have again dropped.
> The BD population seems to be able to fight off the infection with relatively low numbers of deaths, like the rest of S Asia it seems.
> 
> It is relevant to bring in obesity into the coronavirus debate as we saw thousands of dead Ecuadorians in just one coastal city who died from Covid-19. BD has obesity rate of 20% while Ecuador is above 60%.
> The other factor in favour of BD is a population that is on average 5 years younger than Ecuador.


Yes low number of death , but you see recovering patients are still less than deaths . I wish all other infected will be cured soon , and death rate will not increase !


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes low number of death , but you see recovering patients are still less than deaths . I wish all other infected will be cured soon , and death rate will not increase !




It takes time for recoveries to happen.

Time from infection to having the virus out of the system could be 4 weeks or more.

We are likely to see the recovery rate shooting up soon and anyhow hardly any of the infected are in a serious condition in ICU and so their symptoms are not that serious even in hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...id-19-infected-kmch-doctor-airlifted-to-dhaka


@Atlas - Hope for the best for the doctor.

Few points:

1. Good to see the BA involved in the fight against covid-19.
2. Everyone is wearing full protective clothing.
3. However it is worrying that they felt the need to move him from Khulna to Dhaka.
Khula is a city of 1 million people and so should have the facilities and expertise to be able to provide the best possible treatment for Covid-19 patients.

*Covid-19 infected KMCH doctor airlifted to Dhaka*
Tribune Report

Published at 12:26 am April 24th, 2020





A Bangladesh Air Force helicopter carrying KMCH Urologist Masud Ahmed arrived Dhaka ISPR
The doctor’s test came back as positive on April 18

A doctor of the Khulna Medical College Hospital (KMCH) has been airlifted to Dhaka as his condition deteriorated after being diagnosed with Covid-19.

A Bangladesh Air Force helicopter carrying KMCH Urologist Masud Ahmed arrived Dhaka around 10pm on Thursday, ISPR Director Lt Col Abdullah Ibn Zayed told the Dhaka Tribune.

He was then taken to the Mugda General Hospital, one of the several facilities in Dhaka dedicated for coronavirus patients, he said.



Masud’s test came back positive on April 18 after he complained of fever, sore throat and cough, KMCH Principal Abdul Ahad told the UNB.

The KMCH assistant professor had been receiving treatment at the rest house of the hospital, he said.

As his condition worsened, he was shifted to Dhaka by an air force helicopter around 9pm from Khulna, Deputy Commissioner Helal Hossain told UNB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...id-19-infected-kmch-doctor-airlifted-to-dhaka
> 
> 
> @Atlas - Hope for the best for the doctor.


Sure, may Allah cure him fast ,


UKBengali said:


> Few points:
> 
> 1. Good to see the BA involved in the fight against covid-19.
> 2. Everyone is wearing full protective clothing.
> 3. However it is worrying that they felt the need to move him from *Khulna to Dhaka.*
> Khulna is a city of 1 million people and so should have the facilities and expertise to be able to provide the best possible treatment for Covid-19 patients.


Yes it's great that BA is actively participating . And yes you are right , it's a matter of worry that cities like Khulna is not very developed in Medical services .I think our *Dhaka centered culture *is the real responsible of it .


----------



## VikingRaider

@UKBengali , it's reality , isn't it ? I think lockdown should b lifted . Forced mask wearing should be imposed instead !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh records highest number of new cases in a single day*
Tribune Report

Published at 02:38 pm April 24th, 2020





*503* more people test positive, *4* die in last 24 hours, raising the death toll to *131*

Bangladesh has recorded the highest single day cases from coronavirus infection as *503* more people tested positive in the last *24 hours.*

With the latest figure, the number of total confirmed cases jumped to *4,689.*

Meanwhile, the country witnessed a fall in death figures as four people have died of Covid-19 over the same period, taking the number of fatalities to *131* in the country.

Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general at Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), revealed the latest figures in a daily online bulletin on coronavirus situation in Dhaka Friday afternoon.

She said as many as *3,686* samples were tested in past 24 hours when 503 individuals were found positive with the virus.

The DGHS official said all four deceased, aged between 51 and 60, were men and the deaths occurred in Dhaka.



On April 20, the death toll from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, crossed the 100 mark in Bangladesh.

On April 17, the country recorded the highest deaths with 15 more fatalities from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO), since the country declared its first death on March 18.

In the briefing, Nasima said *four* more people have recovered from the disease, raising the total number of recoveries to *112.*

The fast spreading coronavirus, which was first reported in China's Wuhan, has claimed 191,420 lives and infected 2,736,034 people across the world till 3:25pm on Friday, according to worldometer.

As many as 751,772 people have recovered from Covid-19 which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas

Again hopeful news as 4 people(although every death is very sad) have died yesterday.

The number of cases detected cases has gone higher but BD is now at nearly 3700 tests per day and the ratio of positives/cases is 13.5% and so nearer 10% than 20%. We are not seeing any steep acceleration of infections but just that more people are being detected positive from ever increasing number of tests being carried out daily.


As regards lifting the lockdown, I would still be very careful.

Covid-19 is quite deadly to over 70s and BD has plenty of people over this age. Back in BD I have 2 uncles and an aunt who are in their 70s and so I am worried for them especially.

What is good is that the BD population seem really resilient to the disease and hardly any(hope it stays this way) are dying so far. I would have expected a hundred a day to be detected dying now if BD was following UK with the stage of the pandemic and how many infections are being detected each day.

I think Hasina has a good plan in that she will slowly ease lockdown while building up BD medical capacity and giving needy people food and essential supplies. My respect for Hasina has just gone even higher after seeing how intelligently she is handling this crisis in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

*COVID-19 death toll reaches 131, infections to 4,689 in Bangladesh*
Staff correspondent | Published: 14:43, Apr 24,2020 | Updated: 15:02, Apr 24,2020

Four more people died of COVID-19 and 503 more people were infected with the novel coronavirus in Bangladesh as of 8:00am Friday.

With the new figures, the death toll from COVID-19 rose to 131 and the number of infected people rose to 4,689, said Directorate General of Health Services additional director general Nasima Sultana in a daily online bulletin on COVID-19 situation.






COVID-19 Situation in Bangladesh until April 24, 2020. Source: Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research
She said that 3,686 people were tested in the past 24 hours across the country and among them, 503 people were found positive for COVID-19.

She said that four more COVID-19 patients got recovered from the disease in the past 24 hours.

Nasima said that all the four people who died in the past 24 hours were male and from Dhaka and they were aged between 51 years and 60 years.

Bangladesh on March 8 confirmed the first COVID-19 case and the first death from the viral disease on March 18.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas
> 
> Again hopeful news as 4 people(although every death is very sad) have died yesterday.
> 
> The number of cases detected cases has gone higher but BD is now at nearly 3700 tests per day and the ratio of positives/cases is 13.5% and so nearer 10% than 20%. We are not seeing any steep acceleration of infections but just that more people are being detected positive from ever increasing number of tests being carried out daily.


yes that's true , but it is making us optimistic . let's pray for the dead and condolence to their family . Still we have hope that we are countering the pandemic , thanks to allah almighty .



UKBengali said:


> As regards lifting the lockdown, I would still be very careful.


Yes I propose a controlled but less restricted lock down now where people will wear mask and if possible then gloves . I believe it will help . As you see we use bank note and you can not change the system overnight . And also we are not animal who will remain in cage so long .

But the major problem is , you can not make people obey strict law when they are in trouble. A rikshawalah can take relief from govt , for a middle class folk it's not possible . It's Bangladesh and here the social status is more preferable than anything .




UKBengali said:


> Back in BD I have 2 uncles and an aunt who are in their 70s and so I am worried for them especially.


May Allah keep them safe!


UKBengali said:


> What is good is that the BD population seem really resilient to the disease and hardly any(hope it stays this way) are dying so far. I would have expected a hundred a day to be detected dying now if BD was following UK with the stage of the pandemic and how many infections are being detected each day.
> 
> *I think Hasina has a good plan in that she will slowly ease lockdown while building up BD medical capacity and giving needy people food and essential supplies. My respect for Hasina has just gone even higher after seeing how intelligently she is handling this crisis in BD*.



yes you are right . And about Hasina , you know I am always her die hard fan of Hasina , although I am never ever fan of any other AL leaders . Because they are just another version of BNP guys , perhaps worse in some cases ! Only Hasina makes the difference . For the same reason I despise Khaleda Zia . Because our politics is actually one person based , so all negative and positive only apply for one person and that is prime Minister .

hasina is such person who is earning her respect even from her enemies . Other than some chaotic people I believe almost all of us respect her too much , if they are responsible citizen of Bangladesh , who can separate the red color from many colors !

PS: @UKBengali , please do not overlook the question .As you said that the work of Hasina is making you more respectful towards her ,at the same time isn't the works of Al ministers making you upset ? You realize that why they are on side line , don't you ?

Look I believe that Hasina would be more successful if AL leaders were nearly as patriot or reasonable like Hasina is !


----------



## Black_cats

Jatrabari Bazar of Dhaka





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3411877772178618


----------



## Baby Leone

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...id-19-infected-kmch-doctor-airlifted-to-dhaka
> 
> 
> @Atlas - Hope for the best for the doctor.
> 
> Few points:
> 
> 1. Good to see the BA involved in the fight against covid-19.
> 2. Everyone is wearing full protective clothing.
> 3. However it is worrying that they felt the need to move him from Khulna to Dhaka.
> Khula is a city of 1 million people and so should have the facilities and expertise to be able to provide the best possible treatment for Covid-19 patients.
> 
> *Covid-19 infected KMCH doctor airlifted to Dhaka*
> Tribune Report
> 
> Published at 12:26 am April 24th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bangladesh Air Force helicopter carrying KMCH Urologist Masud Ahmed arrived Dhaka ISPR
> The doctor’s test came back as positive on April 18
> 
> A doctor of the Khulna Medical College Hospital (KMCH) has been airlifted to Dhaka as his condition deteriorated after being diagnosed with Covid-19.
> 
> A Bangladesh Air Force helicopter carrying KMCH Urologist Masud Ahmed arrived Dhaka around 10pm on Thursday, ISPR Director Lt Col Abdullah Ibn Zayed told the Dhaka Tribune.
> 
> He was then taken to the Mugda General Hospital, one of the several facilities in Dhaka dedicated for coronavirus patients, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Masud’s test came back positive on April 18 after he complained of fever, sore throat and cough, KMCH Principal Abdul Ahad told the UNB.
> 
> The KMCH assistant professor had been receiving treatment at the rest house of the hospital, he said.
> 
> As his condition worsened, he was shifted to Dhaka by an air force helicopter around 9pm from Khulna, Deputy Commissioner Helal Hossain told UNB.


its Bangadesh army heli why united nations written on it?


----------



## bluesky

https://www.newagebd.net/article/105037/covid-19-cases-top-500-a-day-in-bangladesh

*COVID-19 cases top 500 a day in Bangladesh*
*Detection 4,689, death 131, infection spreads to 60 districts*
Staff correspondent | Published: 14:43, Apr 24,2020 | Updated: 23:52, Apr 24,2020

The number of COVID-19 patients detected in a day in Bangladesh crossed 500 on Friday with the infection spreading to 60 of the 64 districts.

Record 503 people tested positive for novel coronavirus in 24 hours ending 8:00am Friday taking to 4,689 the number of total detected patients in the country.

‘You see how many patients increase in a day…if you don’t maintain healthy behaviour to keep coronavirus infections at bay, we have to suffer a disastrous consequence,’ warned Directorate General of Health Services additional director general Nasima Sultana in the daily online bulletin on COVID-19 situation.






The rate of detection rose by 17.70 per cent in a day, comparing with the infections on Thursday, when 414 patients were detected.

The number of COVID-19 patients continued soaring in recent days. Two weeks earlier, 58 patients were detected on April 11.

In the past week, 2,848 people tested positive for the novel coronavirus.

Nasima said that 3,686 people were tested in the past 24 hours and 503 of them tested positive.

During the same period, four more people died of COVID-19 taking to 131 the number of deaths from the coronavirus since the first death on March 18, she said.

Nasima said that all the four deceased were male and from Dhaka and aged between 51 years and 60 years.

Bangladesh confirmed the first infections in Narayanganj on March 8.

The infection spread to 60 districts by Friday.

The number of detected patients in the capital passed 2,060 on Friday, accounting for 50.59 per cent of the total detection.





COVID-19 Situation in Bangladesh until April 24, 2020. Source: Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research


Districts in Dhaka division are the next most affected areas in the country accounting for over 35 per cent cases with 1,442 detected patients, including 566 in Narayanganj, 294 in Gazipur, 180 in Kishoreganj and 141 in Narsingdi.

The rise of infection in the districts in Dhaka, notably in Narayanganj, Gazipur and Narisingdi, raised the concern as the government decided to reopen apparel factories, mostly located in the districts.

Among the detected patients, young and working age group are predominant — 24 per cent aged 21–30 years, 22 per cent aged 31–40 years, 18 per cent aged 41–50 years.

This year, the month of Ramadan is going to be observed in different manners.

Nasima urged the Muslims to avoid mosques for prayers and avoid religious gatherings centring iftar like the previous years as such gatherings would spread the infection.

‘Please, break your fast at home and offer tarabi prayers at home,’ she said.

‘We have to stay safe all together… Everyone stay safe and keep others safe,’ she said.


----------



## Bilal9

Baby Leone said:


> its Bangadesh army heli why united nations written on it?



It was deployed in UN service prior to coming back here...

Bangladesh gearing up to produce large amounts of PPE.

*Bangladesh garment factories manufacture PPE to fight COVID-19*
As COVID-19 cases increase globally, Bangladesh apparel makers rise to the occasion to provide doctors and health care providers with Personal Protection Equipment.
by Apparel Resources 08-April-2020 | 7 mins read




Image Courtesy: www.rfi.fr
Bangladesh has around 102,927 registered doctors and 56,734 nurses across the country, as per the Bangladesh Medical and Dental Council and the Bangladesh Nursing and Midwifery Council. Apart from them, every hospital has ward boys, security personnel, administrative officials and employees at other departments — the total number of whom, though significant, is currently unavailable.

Ever since the detection of first coronavirus positive case in the country – which till the time of filing of the report had touched 88 with nine reported deaths – these medical and paramedical professionals are at the forefront of Bangladesh’s fight against the dreaded COVID-19.

Notorious for being extremely contagious, hospitals have dedicated and separate isolation units for possible coronavirus patients to ensure that the dreaded virus is not spread among other patients. But those treating them are also at increased risk of getting infected, to prevent which, doctors and nurses need Personal Protection Equipment (PPE) to shield them from COVID-19. However, with the number of positive cases increasing significantly in Bangladesh as well as other countries that are now fighting against coronavirus, the demand for PPE is also on the rise.

Rising to the occasion, the garment manufacturers of the country have now joined hands to manufacture PPE, which are classified into four different categories. According to the World Health Organisation, the four categories of PPE are respectively the full-face or half-mask, air-purifying respirator (level 1); chemical resistant clothing – one-piece coverall, hooded two-piece chemical splash suit, chemical resistant hood and apron, disposable chemical-resistant coveralls – (level 2); gloves, outer and chemical resistant (level 3); and gloves, inner and chemical resistant (level 4).




Image Courtesy: bangladesh2030.org
The production of PPE in Bangladesh got a further boost after the country’s Government approved a joint initiative – Pay It Forward, the Manush Manusher Jonno Foundation, the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), British retail giant Marks & Spencer, the Arunachal Trust, and the BUET Alumni Association – on design and fabric developments. Around five manufacturing units namely Urmi Group, Snowtex, Aman Group, Dekko Group and Smartex Group have already started production of PPE.

_“We would not make any profit from making the PPE because people need the safety gears urgently. We will only take fabric charge as we will have to buy the raw materials.” _*Asif Ashraf, Managing Director, Urmi Group*

At the same time, Snowtex is planning to initially start with production of 50,000 pieces of PPE, which will be increased later on. “We will produce 50,000 pieces initially, of which, we will distribute 17,000 pieces free of cost,” added SM Khaled, Managing Director of Snowtex.

Another 12 textile companies have also reportedly started production of PPE for the local markets while also looking to export overseas including to countries like the USA, Kuwait, Sri Lanka and Nepal.

“Four countries have already sent their demand letters to Bangladesh for sourcing high-quality PPE. But our textile mills can only manufacture the chemical resistant clothing (level 1/2) right now,” shared Safiul Islam Mohiuddin, lawmaker from the ruling party of Bangladesh and former President of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industries (FBCCI).

“Local manufacturers have already sought the World Health Organisation’s technical collaboration for meeting the standard of professional and medical PPE,” informed Navidul Huq, Director of Niche Stitch Ltd, adding that procurement of raw materials for specialised fabrics is the main challenge currently. “With proper training and expertise, we can make and export it worldwide,” Navidul claimed.

Meanwhile, Denim Expert Limited, another leading garment manufacturer of the country, has offered to manufacture protective face masks and PPE on a non-profit basis to help tackle the global pandemic. Mostafiz Uddin, Managing Director of the company, has already reached out to the global community including brands and retailers, governments, embassies, donors, development agencies, global apparel associations and bodies in this direction.

_*Rubana Huq, President, BGMEA*_


Image Courtesy: de.fashionnetwork.com
“The world is facing a grave threat, and we all need to play our part. My question is – how can we help? Now is not the time for profiteering. Now is the time to tackle this crisis together. That’s why I am making this offer to work on a not-profit basis at this critical time. We have the production capacity, we have the skills and know-how, we have the people. My business will not make a penny out of this. We all have a responsibility and role to play at this critical situation. It’s time not to consider who is big or who is small. I request all to come forward from their respective positions to contribute to improve the situation,” observed Mostafiz.

_“Our ultimate goal is to export PPE to the rest of the world and we want to do it very fast. As soon as we can get the certified fabric, we will be switching to certified and imported fabrics for our PPE. This is an ongoing process; every day new factories are joining with notable efforts. We have factories donating stitching capacity, fabrics and fund for buying fabrics every day.” – _*Rubana Huq, President, BGMEA*

Rubana also added that the apex garment exporters’ body is in a discussion with ILO, WHO, WFP, UNICEF and other organisations and seeks help from them to expedite the process of converting production capabilities available in Bangladesh to produce PPE.

The traders’ body is alternatively sourcing fabric from China which currently has a lead time of 15-20 days because of severe delays in air freight routes.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Average 30 infected daily in last week*
*324 doctors infected with Coronavirus in BD*
Saturday, April 25, 2020






Print






By STAFF REPORTER

A total 324 doctors have infected with coronavirus till Saturday morning across the country, said Bangladesh Doctors Foundation (BDF).
â€œNearly 30 doctors on an average, have infected with the virus daily in last week. Total 324 doctors were infected with the virus so far in government, private and specialized hospitals in the country,â€ said Dr Nirupam Das, Chief Administrator of the foundation.
The doctor said that the main reasons behind the high rate of infection among doctors and other health workers are poor quality of personal protective equipment (PPE) using by the doctors and other health workers, community transmission and patients hiding of coronavirus symptoms in the country.
According to BDF the number of infected doctors was 100 till April 18. The foundation said that most of the infected doctors are from different hospitals in Dhaka.
BDF said that several infected doctors are from non-designated hospitals for Covid-19 treatment. In some cases, patients hiding coronavirus symptoms while receiving treatment there may have contributed largely to the transmission.


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...9-more-die-another-309-test-positive-in-24hrs

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh records 9 more deaths as total cases near 5,000*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 02:39 pm April 25th, 2020





File photo of a Covid-19 victim given a burial in Dhaka Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune
Over 300 people tested positive for the deadly disease in the last 24 hours

Bangladesh has confirmed deaths of nine more Covid-19 patients in the last 24 hours, taking the country's death toll to 140.

Besides, another 309 people tested positive for the deadly disease over the same period, pushing up the total number of confirmed cases to 4,998.

Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (Administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest figures during a daily online briefing from Dhaka on Saturday afternoon.

She said, as many 3,422 samples were collected in the last 24 hours and of those 3,337 were tested.

On Friday, Bangladesh recorded the highest single day cases from coronavirus infection as 503 people tested positive in the previous 24 hours.

The DGHS official said there were five women among the nine deceased. Of the dead, three were from Dhaka, two from Narayanganj, and four others from four other districts. 

Among the dead, seven were aged above 70 years, while one was above 60 and another was aged between 51 and 60, she said.



On April 20, the death toll from coronavirus infection crossed the 100 mark in Bangladesh.

On April 17, the country recorded the highest deaths with 15 more fatalities from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO), since the country declared its first death on March 18.

In the briefing, Nasima said coronavirus spread to 60 districts in the country and only four districts -- Rangamati, Khagrachhari, Jhenaidah, and Satkhira -- are now free from the virus infection.

However, there was no report of new recovery in past 24 hours, meaning that the number of recoveries remained static at 112.

On March 8, the health authorities in Bangladesh reported the first case of Covid-19, a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a new strain of coronavirus named Sars-CoV-2 that broke out in China's Wuhan in December last year and quickly spread throughout the world, becoming a pandemic in less than three months.

The fast spreading coronavirus has claimed 197,690 lives and infected 2,836,125 people across the world till 3:10pm on Saturday, according to worldometer.

As many as 808,362 people have recovered from Covid-19 which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...9-more-die-another-309-test-positive-in-24hrs
> 
> *Coronavirus: Bangladesh records 9 more deaths as total cases near 5,000*
> Tribune Desk
> 
> Published at 02:39 pm April 25th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of a Covid-19 victim given a burial in Dhaka Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune
> Over 300 people tested positive for the deadly disease in the last 24 hours
> 
> Bangladesh has confirmed deaths of nine more Covid-19 patients in the last 24 hours, taking the country's death toll to 140.
> 
> Besides, another 309 people tested positive for the deadly disease over the same period, pushing up the total number of confirmed cases to 4,998.
> 
> Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (Administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest figures during a daily online briefing from Dhaka on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> She said, as many 3,422 samples were collected in the last 24 hours and of those 3,337 were tested.
> 
> On Friday, Bangladesh recorded the highest single day cases from coronavirus infection as 503 people tested positive in the previous 24 hours.
> 
> The DGHS official said there were five women among the nine deceased. Of the dead, three were from Dhaka, two from Narayanganj, and four others from four other districts.
> 
> Among the dead, seven were aged above 70 years, while one was above 60 and another was aged between 51 and 60, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> On April 20, the death toll from coronavirus infection crossed the 100 mark in Bangladesh.
> 
> On April 17, the country recorded the highest deaths with 15 more fatalities from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO), since the country declared its first death on March 18.
> 
> In the briefing, Nasima said coronavirus spread to 60 districts in the country and only four districts -- Rangamati, Khagrachhari, Jhenaidah, and Satkhira -- are now free from the virus infection.
> 
> However, there was no report of new recovery in past 24 hours, meaning that the number of recoveries remained static at 112.
> 
> On March 8, the health authorities in Bangladesh reported the first case of Covid-19, a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a new strain of coronavirus named Sars-CoV-2 that broke out in China's Wuhan in December last year and quickly spread throughout the world, becoming a pandemic in less than three months.
> 
> The fast spreading coronavirus has claimed 197,690 lives and infected 2,836,125 people across the world till 3:10pm on Saturday, according to worldometer.
> 
> As many as 808,362 people have recovered from Covid-19 which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the planet.


The problem is when infected number reduce then death number increase!


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> The problem is when infected number reduce then death number increase!




Nah it is just mathematical variability at play here. Deaths have stayed at around the 10 median mark for last 2 weeks and so chances are this will not climb any higher unless BD takes irresponsible measures.

Deaths anyway come 3-4 weeks after someone gets infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Home-Grown Test Kit: Gonoshasthaya gives samples for approval*


Bijon Kumar Sil




Bijon Kumar Sil

Diplomatic Correspondent

In another step towards the extensive production of Covid-19 test kits in Bangladesh, Gonoshasthaya Kendra (GK) yesterday handed over samples of the kit devised by its scientists to Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University and the US Centre for Disease Control for validation checks.

Gonoshasthaya Kendra Trust Chairperson Prof Altafunnesa handed over the kits named "Rapid Dot Blot" to the representatives of the two institutions at a programme at Gonoshasthaya Kendra Nagar Hospital in the city.

The final approval, which would exact positive feedbacks from the two testing authorities, will be given by the Directorate General of Drug Administration (DGDA).

As no one from the DGDA attended the programme, GK would deliver the sample kits to the drug authority today.

Samples of the kits will also be sent to Armed Forces Institute of Pathology.

Contacted, DGDA Director General Maj Gen Md Mahbubur Rahman said they did not send any representative as they found holding a programme "inappropriate" given the current situation.

He also said it's early to say whether the kit would be approved or not as there are some protocols to follow.

Zafrullah Chowdhury, founder trustee of GK, at the programme said, "We expect that the government would quickly approve the kit after the validation.

He also said they would be able to supply one lakh kits within a few days after they go into production.

The development comes at a time when Bangladesh is in a dire need of testing kits to test more people and isolate the positive cases – so far the best way to prevent the spread of coronavirus.

At present, Chinese test kits are being used mostly to detect Covid-19 patients in the country.

Bijon Kumar Sil, who led the team that developed the kit, said the kit pass muster in their internal tests, adding that it would able to diagnose Covid-19 in five minutes.

The team also include Nihad Adnan, Raeed Jamiruddin, Firoz Ahmed and Mohib Ullah Khondokar.

Bijon was among the researchers who had developed a kit to diagnose SARS coronavirus in 2003.


----------



## VikingRaider

@UKBengali 


*White House promotes new lab results suggesting heat and sunlight slow coronavirus*


*Results are preliminary, with many uncertainties remaining*

Andrew Freedman and
Jason Samenow
April 24

*PLEASE NOTE*

The Washington Post is providing this important information about the coronavirus for free. For more free coverage of the coronavirus pandemic, sign up for our daily Coronavirus Updates newsletter where all stories are free to read.

President Trump and Vice President Pence showcased emerging laboratory evidence on Thursday that suggests the spread of the novel coronavirus may ebb during the summer months, owing to how the virus interacts with ultraviolet light as well as heat and humidity.

At the daily press briefing of the White House coronavirus task force, William N. Bryan, the acting undersecretary for science and technology at the Homeland Security Department, detailed recent lab studies carried out by the agency at the U.S. Army’s high-level biosecurity laboratory at Fort Detrick, Md.

The results, which have not been peer reviewed but were briefed to the press and on live television via slides, largely match other laboratory studies and the suspicions of some researchers by showing that the novel coronavirus, like many other viruses, does not survive as long on certain surfaces and in the air when exposed to high amounts of ultraviolet light and warm and humid conditions.

Sign up for our Coronavirus Updates newsletter to track the outbreak. All stories linked in the newsletter are free to access.]

A slide shared by Bryan revealed the half-life of the virus, in the absence of sunlight (indoors), lowers from 18 hours to one hour when the temperature rises from around room temperature (70 to 75 degrees) to 95 degrees and the humidity increases from 20 percent to 80 percent.

Coronavirus unlikely to significantly diminish with warm weather, National Academies of Sciences panel finds]

When he made those comments in February, the virus was spreading quickly, going largely undetected in many communities, and the administration was far behind in distributing functioning test kits as well as supplies for hospitals that would soon see a flood of new cases.

“[Y]ou know, a lot of people think that [the virus] goes away in April with the heat — as the heat comes in. Typically, that will go away in April,” Trump told a gathering of governors at the White House on Feb. 10.

Trump said he’s not giving people advice to go outside to stay free from the virus, but said, “I hope people enjoy the sun, and if it has an impact that’s great.”



*The caveats*
The weather is no panacea when it comes to the coronavirus pandemic, considering that warm states, such as Georgia and Florida, already are seeing significant outbreaks, as are warm and humid countries, including Singapore. Even if the virus were to wane during the summer, a dreaded second wave would still be likely in the fall, as has happened with past pandemic flu outbreaks.

Earlier this month, a panel convened by the National Academies of Sciences reported to the White House that the pandemic is unlikely to wane substantially with the arrival of summer, though there are many uncertainties remaining. The new lab study, which is directed toward the same NAS group and the White House science adviser, may help reduce some of those uncertainties.

That report pointed to shortcomings in the studies published so far that trace the spread of the coronavirus and connect the pattern of spread to temperature and humidity, stating they “should be interpreted with caution.”

For example, one such study published in March by MIT researchers found 90 percent of the coronavirus transmissions so far have occurred within a specific temperature (37 to 63 degrees) and absolute humidity range. For areas outside this zone, the virus is still spreading, but more slowly.

_[Coronavirus may have a seasonal cycle, but that doesn’t mean it will go away this summer, experts warn]_

The NAS report states: “There is some evidence to suggest that SARS-CoV-2 may transmit less efficiently in environments with higher ambient temperature and humidity; however, given the lack of host immunity globally, this reduction in transmission efficiency may not lead to a significant reduction in disease spread” without mitigation measures, such as social distancing.

At the news conference, Trump ventured far beyond the lab study by speculating about using the virus’s vulnerability to heat and ultraviolet light to treat patients. “Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way,” Trump said to Bryan, who is not a medical doctor. He suggested to Bryan that he test it.

_Colby Itkowitz contributed to this report.
_
*Source*_: __https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/04/23/lab-study-coronavirus-summer-weather/_


----------



## monitor

*Imperial College: Sustained Bangladesh lockdown could reduce levels of death by up to 92%*
David Bergman April 23, 2020






Analysis by the United Kingdom’s Imperial College Covid-19 Response Team concludes that a sustained lockdown similar to the one started in Bangladesh at the end of March could reduce the total number of deaths from the virus in the country by over 90%, potentially saving as many as 585,000 lives. However, to get this benefit, the lockdown would have to continue until a vaccine or effective treatment becomes available, the research report states, which could be many months away. Even with a sustained lockdown in place, the Imperial College team estimates that over 52,000 people could die from Covid-19 in Bangladesh.
The academic analysis, which was first published on March 26th but has not been reported on in relation to Bangladesh until now, also shows that less restrictive government policies to deal with Covid-19, involving either social distancing within the population or enhanced shielding of those over 70 years of age would both be far less effective than a lockdown. It estimates that the adoption of these policies would result in reductions in the number of deaths between 30% to 38%.
However, the report makes it clear that the actual number of deaths in Bangladesh from the virus will depend upon the effectiveness of the lockdown, “It is important to note that these [figures] are not predictions of what is likely to happen; this will be determined by the action that government and countries take in the coming weeks and the behaviour changes that occur as a result of those actions.”
The number of deaths in Bangladesh could also be affected by other factors which are not taken into account in the modelling, including the “underlying co-morbidities” within the population such as “hypertension, diabetes, and coronary heart disease” as well as the availability of the “standard of medical care.” The report states: “Differences in underlying conditions and health care capacity will likely result in different patterns in low income settings,” potentially causing higher levels of “overall mortality.”
The Imperial College Covid-19 Response Team which undertook the analysis comprises five different organisations: the WHO collaborating Centre for Infectious Disease Modelling, MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis, Abdul Latif Jameel Institute for Disease and Emergency Analytics, and Imperial College London. The published paper credits 47 different academics including Professor Neil Ferguson who led the Imperial College team that published the original research earlier in March which spurred the British and US governments into announcing robust measures aimed at tackling the spread of Covid-19 in their respective countries.
The analysis contained in the report, which is the first attempt to analyse how many lives could be saved through different mitigation and suppression policies in Bangladesh, is likely to assist the country’s politicians and public health policy officials in determining how long the current lockdown should remain in place.
In recent weeks, some public health advocates and non-governmental organisations, including the country’s largest Brac, have questioned whether the lockdown’s impact on the country’s day-labourers and the poor, who will lose the ability to earn money for food, was too high a price to pay. The Imperial College report notes specifically that it did not “consider the wider social and economic costs of suppression which will be high and may be disproportionately so in lower income settings.”
The paper analyses the impact of different strategies on 202 different countries, taking into account, available or estimated (when not available) country specific information on population size and age distribution, average household size and ages of people within them, and patterns of contact and mixing between different age groups. The health impacts of the virus are based on hospitalisation rate and infection fatality ratios obtained from Imperial College’s previous analysis of data from China.
On the basis of an estimated Bangladesh population of 164.7 million, and assuming that each person with Covid-19 infected an average of 3 people (i.e. R₀ = 3), the researchers conclude that without mitigation efforts by the government, the epidemic would result in 153.2 million infected people, 3.9 million hospitalisations, 844,703 critical cases and 637,191 total deaths.
The figure of 637,191 deaths is 0.39% of Bangladesh’s total population, which is significantly lower than the percentage estimated to die in richer countries, which have a higher proportion of people aged over 65. In the United States for example, the analysis estimated that the percentage of the population that could die, assuming no mitigation efforts, was 0.8% of the population, over double the percentage in Bangladesh.
The Imperial College analysis shows that a lockdown in Bangladesh, if sustained, could however significantly reduce the number of deaths. On the basis that a lockdown reduces overall social contacts between people by an average of 75%, the number of critical cases would decline to 69,062, and the numbers of deaths to 52,141, reducing the percentage of the total population that would die from the virus from 0.39 % to 0.032 %. This is a decline of 92% in both the number of critical cases and deaths. It would also reduce the hospital bed demand at the peak of the epidemic from 313,157 to 17,358 — a reduction of 95 %.
The numbers projected by the Imperial Covid-19 Research Team assumes that the Bangladesh government started its lockdown when there were no more than two deaths per million of the population over a period of a week. In Bangladesh, the lockdown started on March 26th, at which point there were officially only five deaths from the virus, a much lower death rate. The research does not clarify whether an apparently early lockdown in Bangladesh may mean that there will be fewer deaths.
Whilst the impact of a lockdown in Bangladesh is significant, the research shows that its impact in richer countries is even greater.
The research also looked at the effect of other mitigation strategies in Bangladesh, less stringent than lockdown, one involving limiting social contacts by 40% within the general population and another involving shielding those aged over 70 and above, by reducing their social contacts by 60%.
It found that both these strategies resulted in far less reductions in the numbers of deaths. Assuming a policy of general social distancing, the number of deaths in Bangladesh would decline by only 30% to 445,820 deaths and by shielding of those over 70 years old would result in a decline of only 38% to 395,419.
As of April 23rd, there have been a total of 4186 confirmed cases, and 127 deaths from Covid-19 in Bangladesh.●
(Original article: https://netra.news/2020/imperial-college-sustained-bangladesh-lockdown-could-reduce-levels-of-death-by-up-to-92-1006)


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Bangladesh records 5 more Covid-19 deaths; total cases exceed 5,000*
First case of child death from Covid-19 recorded























UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- APRIL 26, 2020, 02:35 PM

311 VIEWS

UPDATE- APRIL 26, 2020, 03:37 PM





*Five* more people, including a child, died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Sunday, pushing up the death toll in the country to *145.*

Besides, 418 more people tested positive for the virus during the period, taking the number of such cases in the country to 5,416.

Additional Director of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) General (Admin) Dr Nasima Sultana came up with the disclosure at the daily health bulletin broadcast from Mohakhali.

"In the last 24 hours, 3,476 samples have been tested across the country and 418 people diagnosed with coronavirus infections. The total number of patients has increased to *5,416*. So far, *46,589* samples have been tested ...I say with great sorrow that five more people have died in the last 24 hours," she said. 






Dr Nasima noted that one of the deceased was aged below 10 years who was suffering from kidney disease. 

"Three of them were male and two were female. Four of the dead were from Dhaka and one was from Dohar. Apart from the child, one of the patients was aged above 60 and other three between 51 and 60," she added. 

*Nine* people recovered from the disease in the last 24 hours. 

Dr Nasima mentioned that the daily bulletin includes information of recovery of the hospitalised patients. "Most of the infected people are taking treatment from home. They are also recovering."

She further highlighted that a large group of the infected people are health workers who contracted the virus while performing their duties. 






"Doctors, nurses, lab technicians, ward boys, drivers and many other who are doing their duties are falling victim to the disease. Many members of the law enforcement agencies are also being infected. Let's pray for their quick recovery in the holy month of Ramadan," she said. 

Dr Nasima affirmed that the government has ample supply of PCR testing kits. 

A total of 1164 people are in isolation and 2891 more people have been home and institutionally quarantined in the last 24 hours.

"A total of 601 institutions are ready across the country to accommodate over 30,000 people for institutional quarantine," Dr Nasima added. 

She also mentioned that from now on the PCR testing will be carried out in 25 institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

@UKBengali , good to see that Infection rate is stable . But I wish no more people die !


*https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ents-die-497-test-positive-24hrs-dghs-1897228*
*7 more coronavirus patients die, 497 test positive in 24hrs: DGHS*







Star Online Report

Seven people died of coronavirus infections in the last 24 hours, DGHS said today.

The death toll now stands at 152, said Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general (administration) of Directorate General of Health Services, during a briefing.

Four hundred and ninety-seven have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours.

With this, the total number of infected has reached 5,913.

A total of 3,812 samples were tested across the country since yesterday, she added.



_More to follow........_


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: 3 more die, another 549 test positive in 24hrs*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 02:43 pm April 28th, 2020






Total number of confirmed cases rises to 6,462

Powered by Froala Editor

Powered by Froala Editor

Bangladesh has confirmed three more people have died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, taking the number of deaths to 155 in the country.

Besides, more 549 people tested positive for Covid-19 over the same period, pushing up the total number of confirmed cases to 6,462.

Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest figures in a daily online bulletin on Covid-19 situation on Tuesday afternoon.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...Xrb8GW0fD9qvpM1O7_VDEo9s6RMQTohwl2cQ7IZwfRCGQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas - Deaths seem to even be going down a little although this could be normal statistical variation.

I do not think that the infection rate is going up as yesterday the ratio of infected/tests was still around 12% and so still a low figure.

As regards whether BD should start lifting lockdown, yes as it looks like BD's young and healthy population is barely affected by coronavirus, no doubt helped by the hot and sunny conditions.

The worry is that releasing all the young people outside will mean that far more will become carriers of the virus, which while hardly affecting them, may mean that they would bring it home to their elderly parents or grandparents.

If BD is to safely start lifting lockdown, this will be the biggest problem to try to overcome. BD government should start a mass education campaign and start preparing how to protect those people over 70 most at risk after starting to lift restrictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas - Deaths seem to even be going down a little although this could be normal statistical variation.
> 
> I do not think that the infection rate is going up as yesterday the ratio of infected/tests was still around 12% and so still a low figure.
> 
> As regards whether BD should start lifting lockdown, yes as it looks like BD's young and healthy population is barely affected by coronavirus, no doubt helped by the hot and sunny conditions.
> 
> The worry is that releasing all the young people outside will mean that far more will become carriers of the virus, which while hardly affecting them, may mean that they would bring it home to their elderly parents or grandparents.
> 
> If BD is to safely start lifting lockdown, this will be the biggest problem to try to overcome. BD government should start a mass education campaign and start preparing how to protect those people over 70 most at risk after starting to lift restrictions.


What is your opinion of rejecting gonosastho kit? I think govt take wise decision . As did the gonosastho kendra get coronavirus sample and then test and made testing kit ? If they get coronavirus sample then did they take the approval of govt ? Also random testing kit can show negative people as corona positive .

Honestly I found this article very important, you can also take a look if you want .

https://www.banglainsider.com/Newsopinion/54905/গণস্বাস্থ্যের-টেস্ট-কিট-ও-কিছু-প্রশ্ন

@UKBengali ,Another news 

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55014/ঢাকামুখী-মানুষের-ঢল;-ভেঙ্গে-পড়েছে-লক-ডাউন


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus cases in Bangladesh top 7,000; eight 8 more die*
Highest 137 deaths recorded in Dhaka so far: DGHS























UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- APRIL 29, 2020, 02:38 PM

399 VIEWS

UPDATE- APRIL 29, 2020, 04:34 PM





UNB File Photo
*Eight* more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Wednesday, taking the death toll in the country to 163.

Besides, a record number of *641* more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, raising the number of such cases in the country to* 7,103*

Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily online health bulletin at the Management Information System (MIS) in the afternoon.

"The deceased included six men and two women. Six were from Dhaka and two others from outside Dhaka," Dr Nasima said.






Four of the deceased are aged above 60, two between 51 and 60 and two others between 31 and 40 years, she said adding, "137 of 163 dead from the disease so far are from Dhaka division.”

Dr Nasima also said *11* more people have recovered. With this, a total of *150* people have so far made recovery. "As per the statistics as of April 28, 38 patients who received treatment at home recovered from the disease," Dr Nasima added.

Prof Nasima said* 4,968* samples were tested in the last 24 hours. With this, a total of *59,701* samples have so far been tested in the country, she said.

A new PCR testing lab has been set up at Roopganj in Narayanganj, she said.






"We’ve given permission to three new private hospitals to carry out the PCR testing --- Evercare Hospital, Square Hospital and United Hospital. Their results will be adjusted with other testing facilities likely from Thursday," Dr Nasima said.

"However, they’ll be testing only the admitted patients not those who will receive services from outdoor unit as it’ll be difficult to follow those up," Dr Nasima added.

She said 104 people have been taken to isolation in the last 24 hours. During the same period, 2,544 people have been sent to home and institutional quarantine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> What is your opinion of rejecting gonosastho kit? I think govt take wise decision . As did the gonosastho kendra get coronavirus sample and then test and made testing kit ? If they get coronavirus sample then did they take the approval of govt ? Also random testing kit can show negative people as corona positive .
> 
> Honestly I found this article very important, you can also take a look if you want .
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/Newsopinion/54905/গণস্বাস্থ্যের-টেস্ট-কিট-ও-কিছু-প্রশ্ন
> 
> @UKBengali ,Another news
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55014/ঢাকামুখী-মানুষের-ঢল;-ভেঙ্গে-পড়েছে-লক-ডাউন




I read about it and it seems that the rapid test kit has a 30% accuracy rate which
is far too low to be useful and would actually do more harm than good.

This is the general trend with these rapid test kits, as they have a low accuracy and it is
generally thought that you need at least 80% accuracy for them to be worth using.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> *Coronavirus cases in Bangladesh top 7,000; eight 8 more die*
> Highest 137 deaths recorded in Dhaka so far: DGHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNB NEWS
> 
> DHAKA
> 
> PUBLISH- APRIL 29, 2020, 02:38 PM
> 
> 399 VIEWS
> 
> UPDATE- APRIL 29, 2020, 04:34 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNB File Photo
> *Eight* more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours till Wednesday, taking the death toll in the country to 163.
> 
> Besides, a record number of *641* more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, raising the number of such cases in the country to* 7,103*
> 
> Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily online health bulletin at the Management Information System (MIS) in the afternoon.
> 
> "The deceased included six men and two women. Six were from Dhaka and two others from outside Dhaka," Dr Nasima said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four of the deceased are aged above 60, two between 51 and 60 and two others between 31 and 40 years, she said adding, "137 of 163 dead from the disease so far are from Dhaka division.”
> 
> Dr Nasima also said *11* more people have recovered. With this, a total of *150* people have so far made recovery. "As per the statistics as of April 28, 38 patients who received treatment at home recovered from the disease," Dr Nasima added.
> 
> Prof Nasima said* 4,968* samples were tested in the last 24 hours. With this, a total of *59,701* samples have so far been tested in the country, she said.
> 
> A new PCR testing lab has been set up at Roopganj in Narayanganj, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We’ve given permission to three new private hospitals to carry out the PCR testing --- Evercare Hospital, Square Hospital and United Hospital. Their results will be adjusted with other testing facilities likely from Thursday," Dr Nasima said.
> 
> "However, they’ll be testing only the admitted patients not those who will receive services from outdoor unit as it’ll be difficult to follow those up," Dr Nasima added.
> 
> She said 104 people have been taken to isolation in the last 24 hours. During the same period, 2,544 people have been sent to home and institutional quarantine.


So 5 thousand test a day . A very good sign . I wish more test per day will be done .And no more people die !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> So 5 thousand test a day . A very good sign . I wish more test per day will be done .And no more people die !





Nearly 1000 people a day were dying in hospitals in UK, France and Spain just some weeks ago.

Even yesterday 600 people died in UK hospitals.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Nearly 1000 people a day were dying in hospitals in UK, France and Spain just some weeks ago.
> 
> Even yesterday 600 people died in UK hospitals.


Yes it's a matter of sorrow that the death toll is still very high in those countries .I sometimes feel that modern science is not as advance as it pretend to be . The world needs such types of anti viral drug that will work like antibiotic ,as a single antibiotic can be used to treat many bacteria . Not sure when it will be invented , or if even it will be ever invented at all !

However you also live there , so stay safe !

*PS*: @UKBengali , now IMHO govt is going to take right step . Perhaps you will be disagree ?

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55093/ছুটি-নয়-করোনা-সংক্রমণ-ঠেকানোর-ভিন্ন-১০-পথ


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes it's a matter of sorrow that the death toll is still very high in those countries .I sometimes feel that modern science is not as advance as it pretend to be . The world needs such types of anti viral drug that will work like antibiotic ,as a single antibiotic can be used to treat many bacteria . Not sure when it will be invented , or if even it will be ever invented at all !
> 
> However you also live there , so stay safe !
> 
> *PS*: @UKBengali , now IMHO govt is going to take right step . Perhaps you will be disagree ?
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55093/ছুটি-নয়-করোনা-সংক্রমণ-ঠেকানোর-ভিন্ন-১০-পথ





As long as government has a plan to shield the elderly and has enough hospital capacity to deal with any surge of severely ill Covid-9 patients then it would be fine to slowly ease restrictions. It is end of April now and the daily deaths have stayed at around the 10 average mark for 3 weeks now and so we can be confident that it has peaked at this level with the current situation.

If out of 7100 confirmed cases, "only" 163 are known to have died from Covid-19 so far we can say that the BD population is relatively immune anyway.

Weather is hot and sunny now and with the humidity getting higher as monsoon season approaches, most people will only get a relatively light dose of the infection anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Millions at risk as testing capacity remains very low*
*Suspects suffer as kits shortage grows acute*
Mir Mostafizur Rahaman | Published: April 30, 2020 09:20:07 | Updated: April 30, 2020 09:35:40 




Reuters file photo

With the coronavirus outbreak in Bangladesh pushing towards the second month, the testing capacity remains one of the lowest in the world.

The constraint is posing a real danger to the lives of millions in the densely-populated country, officials and victims say.

Until Wednesday, 59,701 people were tested in Bangladesh, a country of 170 million people.


The number of tests conducted in the last three days was - 3,812 on Monday, 4,332 on Tuesday and 4,968 on Wednesday, according to the office of the state-controlled Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS).

The testing rate per million people in Bangladesh is 363 whereas it is 559 in India and 751 in Pakistan.

In the USA, the rate is 17,885 and in Italy it is 30,547.

The low test scenario resulted from the poor preparations as well as dearth of testing facilities and testing kits.

There is also a sense of panic, and taboo among both patients and health workers about the testing.

Those who are tested are allegedly facing serious harassments when they go to the hospitals designated to deal with coronavirus patients.

Narrating the bitter experience, a student of Jahangirnagar University, whose father has been admitted to a hospital dedicated to Covid-19 treatment, said they had failed to have the patient tested even after getting to several places.

"When my father had high fever, with pain in throats and was vomiting, we kept calling the hotline of IEDCR for four hours for getting him tested. And then someone received the call just to tell us that they could not conduct the test on that day as they did not have kits in their stocks. Then we rushed to the Suhrawardy Hospital with my ailing father but they said they had the limit of 250 tests for a single day and it was over for that day. From there we managed to go to the testing centre of the Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University Hospital and learnt that they were closed for the day," the student said.

Officials of the health directorate admitted that the country was in dire need of testing kits.

The national technical committee on corona, on Tuesday recommended the government procure half a million testing kits on an emergency basis.

"We have also recommended expanding the number of testing facilities. Presently, testing is being conducted in 26 centres, including four private sector facilities. The number of testing facilities should be increased and every district should have a lab to test the virus," an official said.

"It really sounds strange if the national committee on corona talks about the procurement of half a million testing kits and expansion of testing facilities when the pandemic is about to enter the third month since the first case was detected in the country in early March. So far we have heard all about preparations on testing, isolation and treatment", said one of the sufferers.

_mirmostafiz@yaho.com_

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...-testing-capacity-remains-very-low-1588216966


----------



## Black_cats

*Coronavirus: Bangladesh worst hit country in South Asia*
Fahim Reza Shovon

 Published at 10:48 am April 30th, 2020





Photo: Bigstock

Dhaka Tribune compares deaths tolls, positive cases and recovery rates of eight South Asian neighbors of their first 53 days into the outbreak 

Bangladesh has recorded the highest number of deaths and the lowest recovery rate in a span of 53 days after it confirmed the first coronavirus positive case in the country, making it the worst hit among eight nations in South Asia.

Compared to the rest of the countries mostly situated in the Asia-Pacific region, Bangladesh recorded 163 deaths, followed by Pakistan, Afghanistan, India and others, over the same period of time.

Pakistan reported its first case of the deadly disease on February 26 from a student who had returned from Iran. 

Within its first 53 days into the outbreak, Pakistan also recorded the highest number of positive cases among the eight other nations in the region.

At the same time, Pakistan’s death toll witnessed an upward trend and reached 343 as of April 29.

Meanwhile, Afghanistan recorded 30 deaths, India 7, and other countries did not record any deaths by the deadly Covid-19, a disease caused by new strain of coronavirius, in the 53 days of first detection.

Following Pakistan, Bangladesh crossed the seventh span of the thousand in only two days, registering 549 and 641 new positive cases on April 28 and 29 respectively. 

While these two countries continue to fight the deadly virus with four-digit figures in positive cases, five other countries remained between three-digit, two-digit even in single-digit figures.

According to the local media reports, authorities in Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and Maldives, all the tourism-based countries, initiated strict measures including enforcing lockdown, social-distancing, locking the gateway to enter into the territory from the very beginning of the global pandemic. 

However, India has been witnessing an upward trend in infections with 22,982 cases and 1,008 deaths.

Sri Lanka first reported its Covid-19 case on January 27 – a 44-year-old Chinese woman who came to the country from Hubei Province in China, the reported birthplace of the contagious disease.

Later, Sri Lanka witnessed an upward trend in infection from March and the second patient was detected on the 13th day of the next month.

In Nepal, a 19-year-old woman, who had returned from France on March 17 via Qatar, was tested coronavirus positive. This was the first case in two months and the second case of the country.

In Maldives, Bangladeshi migrants have surpassed the number of infected locals within the island’s territory. A total of 115 Bangladeshi nationals were tested positive among the 256 Covid-19 cases in the country as of Wednesday, 

Meanwhile, Bangladesh experienced a sharp rise in positive cases, as the country started conducting more tests since the fourth week of first detection. 

Lowest recovery rate

Bangladesh confirmed a total of 7,103 cases as of April 29, having only 150 cases of recovery.

Although other countries have been witnessing high rates of recovery, Bangladesh has been literally moving towards the opposite direction with only 2.11% recovered patients.

On April 28, the rate of recovered patients compared to the number of infected was 2.15%. 

Following downward trend, the rate was 2.21%, 2.25%, 2.26%, 2.39% and 2.58% were in the previous days respectively. 

On Tuesday’s virtual daily health bulletin, Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said that health authorities were yet to confirm the actual number of recoveries in the country, as some of the infected patients were cured at home. 

She also said the number of recoveries being presented now is based on the number of Covid-19 patients being discharged after becoming fully cured following treatment in hospitals.

She said the health authorities were trying to reach all recovered patients in order to have an accurate collection of data.

Pledge of $21.8 million fund for Saarc

Earlier on March 15, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi proposed formation of a regional emergency fund to fight Covid-19 through a video conference with heads of members states of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc).

The leaders met to discuss measures to contain the spread of Covid-19 in the region. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina urged Saarc leaders to set up an institute to fight public health threat.

As of March 22, all the countries but Pakistan and Sri Lanka, pledged to contribute the emergency fund.

India pledged $10 million, Bangladesh promised for $1.5 million, Afghanistan and Nepal wished to contribute $1 million each, Maldives $0.2 million and Bhutan $0.1 million.

Later on March 24, Sri Lanka announced that it will contribute $5 million and Pakistan, on April 9, pledged $3 million, taking the total amount of the fund to $21.8 million to combat the deadly virus in the South Asia.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...-bangladesh-worst-hit-country-in-south-asia-2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Black_cats said:


> *Coronavirus: Bangladesh worst hit country in South Asia*
> Fahim Reza Shovon
> 
> Published at 10:48 am April 30th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Bigstock
> 
> Dhaka Tribune compares deaths tolls, positive cases and recovery rates of eight South Asian neighbors of their first 53 days into the outbreak
> 
> Bangladesh has recorded the highest number of deaths and the lowest recovery rate in a span of 53 days after it confirmed the first coronavirus positive case in the country, making it the worst hit among eight nations in South Asia.
> 
> Compared to the rest of the countries mostly situated in the Asia-Pacific region, Bangladesh recorded 163 deaths, followed by Pakistan, Afghanistan, India and others, over the same period of time.
> 
> Pakistan reported its first case of the deadly disease on February 26 from a student who had returned from Iran.
> 
> Within its first 53 days into the outbreak, Pakistan also recorded the highest number of positive cases among the eight other nations in the region.
> 
> At the same time, Pakistan’s death toll witnessed an upward trend and reached 343 as of April 29.
> 
> Meanwhile, Afghanistan recorded 30 deaths, India 7, and other countries did not record any deaths by the deadly Covid-19, a disease caused by new strain of coronavirius, in the 53 days of first detection.
> 
> Following Pakistan, Bangladesh crossed the seventh span of the thousand in only two days, registering 549 and 641 new positive cases on April 28 and 29 respectively.
> 
> While these two countries continue to fight the deadly virus with four-digit figures in positive cases, five other countries remained between three-digit, two-digit even in single-digit figures.
> 
> According to the local media reports, authorities in Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and Maldives, all the tourism-based countries, initiated strict measures including enforcing lockdown, social-distancing, locking the gateway to enter into the territory from the very beginning of the global pandemic.
> 
> However, India has been witnessing an upward trend in infections with 22,982 cases and 1,008 deaths.
> 
> Sri Lanka first reported its Covid-19 case on January 27 – a 44-year-old Chinese woman who came to the country from Hubei Province in China, the reported birthplace of the contagious disease.
> 
> Later, Sri Lanka witnessed an upward trend in infection from March and the second patient was detected on the 13th day of the next month.
> 
> In Nepal, a 19-year-old woman, who had returned from France on March 17 via Qatar, was tested coronavirus positive. This was the first case in two months and the second case of the country.
> 
> In Maldives, Bangladeshi migrants have surpassed the number of infected locals within the island’s territory. A total of 115 Bangladeshi nationals were tested positive among the 256 Covid-19 cases in the country as of Wednesday,
> 
> Meanwhile, Bangladesh experienced a sharp rise in positive cases, as the country started conducting more tests since the fourth week of first detection.
> 
> Lowest recovery rate
> 
> Bangladesh confirmed a total of 7,103 cases as of April 29, having only 150 cases of recovery.
> 
> Although other countries have been witnessing high rates of recovery, Bangladesh has been literally moving towards the opposite direction with only 2.11% recovered patients.
> 
> On April 28, the rate of recovered patients compared to the number of infected was 2.15%.
> 
> Following downward trend, the rate was 2.21%, 2.25%, 2.26%, 2.39% and 2.58% were in the previous days respectively.
> 
> On Tuesday’s virtual daily health bulletin, Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said that health authorities were yet to confirm the actual number of recoveries in the country, as some of the infected patients were cured at home.
> 
> She also said the number of recoveries being presented now is based on the number of Covid-19 patients being discharged after becoming fully cured following treatment in hospitals.
> 
> She said the health authorities were trying to reach all recovered patients in order to have an accurate collection of data.
> 
> Pledge of $21.8 million fund for Saarc
> 
> Earlier on March 15, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi proposed formation of a regional emergency fund to fight Covid-19 through a video conference with heads of members states of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc).
> 
> The leaders met to discuss measures to contain the spread of Covid-19 in the region. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina urged Saarc leaders to set up an institute to fight public health threat.
> 
> As of March 22, all the countries but Pakistan and Sri Lanka, pledged to contribute the emergency fund.
> 
> India pledged $10 million, Bangladesh promised for $1.5 million, Afghanistan and Nepal wished to contribute $1 million each, Maldives $0.2 million and Bhutan $0.1 million.
> 
> Later on March 24, Sri Lanka announced that it will contribute $5 million and Pakistan, on April 9, pledged $3 million, taking the total amount of the fund to $21.8 million to combat the deadly virus in the South Asia.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...-bangladesh-worst-hit-country-in-south-asia-2


Recoveries initially are usually lower. You would be surprised to know that Peshawar City of Pakistan has about 70 deaths and just 53 recoveries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Recoveries initially are usually lower. You would be surprised to know that Peshawar City of Pakistan has about 70 deaths and just 53 recoveries





That article is just garbage.

Most important indicators are ratio of positives/tests and number of people dying each day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus: 5 more die, another 564 test positive in Bangladesh*
Md Saidun Nabi

 Published at 02:09 pm April 30th, 2020





Photo: Bigstock
Total number of confirmed Covid-19 cases across the country climbs to *7,667*

Bangladesh has confirmed *five* more people, three men and two women, died of coronavirus infection in the last 24 hours, taking the number of deaths to *168* in the country.

Besides, *564* more people tested positive for Covid-19 over the same period, raising the total number of confirmed cases to 7,667.

Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (Administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest figures during a daily online briefing on the coronavirus situation from Dhaka on Thursday afternoon.

In the last 24 hours, some *5,626* samples were collected and of those, *4,965* were tested in 29 labs across the country.

A total of 641 people tested positive for the infection on Wednesday, which was the highest number of cases recorded in a single day.

On April 20, the death toll from coronavirus infection crossed the 100 mark in Bangladesh.

On April 17, the country recorded the highest deaths with 15 more fatalities from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO), since the country declared its first death on March 18.

Meanwhile, *10* patients were released in the last 24 hours. A total of *160* individuals have recovered from the disease so far since Bangladesh recorded its first Covid-19 case on March 8.

The fast spreading coronavirus, which was first reported in China’s Wuhan, has claimed more than 228,370 lives and infected more than 3,229,810 people globally, according to Worldometer.

As many as 1,006,988 people have recovered from Covid-19, which has spread to 210 countries and territories across the planet.



https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...-more-die-another-test-positive-in-bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

People are returning to Dhaka through Shimulia Ferry Ghat!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1839133182877475


----------



## UKBengali

Black_cats said:


> People are returning to Dhaka through Shimulia Ferry Ghat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1839133182877475




Well at least most are wearing face masks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Well at least most are wearing face masks.


I exactly want that . We must not stay at home . It is not only destroying economy , but also destroying people's sanity . How long a person can stay at home without going outside ?

Use face mask , at best use hand gloves ,when return to home wash everything . *If anyone got flu send them to hospital . If coronavirus is positive take them in to isolation* . Bangladesh govt should have taken the steps long ago instead of half lock down. Becasue there are many infected without any symptom , so lock down is not useful!

This is the perfect solution I believe .
https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55093/ছুটি-নয়-করোনা-সংক্রমণ-ঠেকানোর-ভিন্ন-১০-পথ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I exactly want that . We must not stay at home . It is not only destroying economy , but also destroying people's sanity . How long a person can stay at home without going outside ?
> 
> Use face mask , at best use hand gloves ,when return to home wash everything . *If anyone got flu send them to hospital . If coronavirus is positive take them in to isolation* . Bangladesh govt should have taken the steps long ago instead of half lock down. Becasue there are many infected without any symptom , so lock down is not useful!
> 
> This is the perfect solution I believe .
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55093/ছুটি-নয়-করোনা-সংক্রমণ-ঠেকানোর-ভিন্ন-১০-পথ





Yes I think now is the time to start lifting lockdown as the rate of recorded deaths has stayed at a relatively low 5-10 a day over the last 3 weeks.

BD garments, drug and electronic industries will be able to produce sufficient quantities of PPE, drugs and ventilators if the easing of the lockdowns causes too much of an increase in infections a month down the line.

The one thing I would criticise is that the government just needs to be bit stricter in discouraging crowds like seen in that video.

BD has done well so far but it must not risk too many healthy young adults passing the virus to their vulnerable parents and grandparents.


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...-drones-to-track-monitor-citizens-in-satkhira

*@Atlas - Remember we talked about potential use of drones earlier this month.*

*Coronavirus: Police use drones to track, monitor citizens in Satkhira*
Asaduzzaman Sardar, Satkhira

 Published at 08:44 pm April 30th, 2020






Police use a drone pilot to track people disobeying social distancing regulations in Debhata upazila of Satkhira on Wednesday morning, April 29, 2020Dhaka Tribune
'Police intend to regularly make use of the new drone technology'

Police have achieved success while using drones to monitor people's movement and make sure that they're following lockdown rules in Debhata upazila of Satkhira.

Locals were reprimanded by police on Wednesday morning for violating the social distancing regulations that have been put place to contain the spread of the new coronavirus.

Besides, tasks that deliberately put law enforcement in danger of contracting the virus such as market monitoring and enforcing social distancing measures are also possible thanks to the new drone technology. 

“Police intend to regularly make use of the new drone technology to not only prevent loitering but also to monitor local markets as well as ensure social distancing,” said Debhata police station OC Biplob Kumar Saha and Senior Assistant Superintendent of Police (Debhata-circle) Sheikh Yasin Ali.

In the last 24 hours, 3 more people have tested positive for the new coronavirus, taking the total number of confirmed cases to 139 in Khulna division. 

However, Satkhira recorded the first confirmed case of the deadly infectious virus in the district on Thursday.

Satkhira Civil Surgeon Dr Hussain Shafayet said: “We have so far collected 484 samples of suspected coronavirus patients from the district, all of which were sent to the Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research in Dhaka.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@UKBengali @Atlas @bluesky @black.cats 
*Bangladesh virus death toll hits 170, cases top 8,000*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 01 May 2020 02:53 PM BdST Updated: 01 May 2020 02:55 PM BdST










*The death toll from the novel coronavirus has climbed to 170 in Bangladesh after two more fatalities were registered in the 24 hours to 8am Friday.*




The tally of infections crossed 8,000 in the same period with *571* more people testing positive for COVID-19 from *5,573* samples, DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said on Friday.

Another *14* infected patients were discharged from hospitals during that period, bringing the total number of recoveries to *174* so far.

Globally, over 3.25 million people have been infected by the novel coronavirus and 233,438 have died, according to a tally by Johns Hopkins University.


Infections have been reported in more than 210 countries and territories since the first cases were identified in China in December 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali @Atlas @bluesky @black.cats
> *Bangladesh virus death toll hits 170, cases top 8,000*
> Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 01 May 2020 02:53 PM BdST Updated: 01 May 2020 02:55 PM BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The death toll from the novel coronavirus has climbed to 170 in Bangladesh after two more fatalities were registered in the 24 hours to 8am Friday.*
> 
> Thanks to Allah that infection rate is slowly reducing . Although even the 2 deaths are very sad , still it reduced too!
> 
> 
> The tally of infections crossed 8,000 in the same period with *571* more people testing positive for COVID-19 from *5,573* samples, DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said on Friday.
> 
> Another *14* infected patients were discharged from hospitals during that period, bringing the total number of recoveries to *174* so far.
> 
> Globally, over 3.25 million people have been infected by the novel coronavirus and 233,438 have died, according to a tally by Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> 
> Infections have been reported in more than 210 countries and territories since the first cases were identified in China in December 2019.


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @UKBengali @Atlas @bluesky @black.cats
> *Bangladesh virus death toll hits 170, cases top 8,000*
> Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 01 May 2020 02:53 PM BdST Updated: 01 May 2020 02:55 PM BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The death toll from the novel coronavirus has climbed to 170 in Bangladesh after two more fatalities were registered in the 24 hours to 8am Friday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tally of infections crossed 8,000 in the same period with *571* more people testing positive for COVID-19 from *5,573* samples, DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said on Friday.
> 
> Another *14* infected patients were discharged from hospitals during that period, bringing the total number of recoveries to *174* so far.
> 
> Globally, over 3.25 million people have been infected by the novel coronavirus and 233,438 have died, according to a tally by Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> 
> Infections have been reported in more than 210 countries and territories since the first cases were identified in China in December 2019.



Well things are looking quite optimistic for BD now that May has started:

1. "Only" 2 people died yesterday.
2. 14 recovered.
3. Ratio of positives to tests is again doing down, to now only 10% and nearly 5600 tests carried out in the last day.

@Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 - Looks like your prediction of S Asia just riding over this pandemic seems to be coming true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...74-patients-likely-recovered-from-coronavirus

@Atlas 

*DGHS: 974 patients likely recovered from coronavirus*
Mamun Abdullah

 Published at 07:40 pm May 1st, 2020





Photo: Bigstock
174 have been officially announced as recovered and another 800 Covid-19 positive patients who have no symptom of infection now are in the process of being tested and discharged

Almost 974 people have recovered from Covid-19 infection till May 1, according to DGHS.

Thus far, 174 patients have been officially announced as recovered while 800 others do not have Covid-19 symptoms any longer but have not been cleared by testing.

Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest recovery figures on Friday afternoon, during the daily online bulletin on the coronavirus situation.

She also said, another 800 Covid-19 positive patients are undergoing treatment at home and hospitals, and are in the process of being discharged as they do not have any symptoms of infection present.

She further said the patients are waiting to undergo tests again to find out if they are Covid-19 free. 

“We generally conduct two consecutive tests to confirm that the patient is coronavirus free. Right now, some of these 800 patients have already been tested once. Others will be tested very soon,” added the DGHS official.

Once they are found negative in two consecutive tests they will be announced as recovered, mentioned Prof Nasima Sultana in the daily briefing.

Apart from this, according to data collected from the World Health Organization (WHO), respective health ministries and reputed media outlets of eight South Asian nations, Bangladesh recorded the highest number of deaths with 163 mortalities, followed by Pakistan with 159, Afghanistan with 30, India with 7, over the first 53 days into the outbreak of Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus. 

Meanwhile, countries such as Maldives, Sri Lanka, Bhutan and Nepal, did not record any death from Covid-19 within the 53 days of detection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...74-patients-likely-recovered-from-coronavirus
> 
> @Atlas
> 
> *DGHS: 974 patients likely recovered from coronavirus*
> Mamun Abdullah
> 
> Published at 07:40 pm May 1st, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Bigstock
> 174 have been officially announced as recovered and another 800 Covid-19 positive patients who have no symptom of infection now are in the process of being tested and discharged
> 
> Almost 974 people have recovered from Covid-19 infection till May 1, according to DGHS.
> 
> Thus far, 174 patients have been officially announced as recovered while 800 others do not have Covid-19 symptoms any longer but have not been cleared by testing.
> 
> Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest recovery figures on Friday afternoon, during the daily online bulletin on the coronavirus situation.
> 
> She also said, another 800 Covid-19 positive patients are undergoing treatment at home and hospitals, and are in the process of being discharged as they do not have any symptoms of infection present.
> 
> She further said the patients are waiting to undergo tests again to find out if they are Covid-19 free.
> 
> “We generally conduct two consecutive tests to confirm that the patient is coronavirus free. Right now, some of these 800 patients have already been tested once. Others will be tested very soon,” added the DGHS official.
> 
> Once they are found negative in two consecutive tests they will be announced as recovered, mentioned Prof Nasima Sultana in the daily briefing.
> 
> Apart from this, according to data collected from the World Health Organization (WHO), respective health ministries and reputed media outlets of eight South Asian nations, Bangladesh recorded the highest number of deaths with 163 mortalities, followed by Pakistan with 159, Afghanistan with 30, India with 7, over the first 53 days into the outbreak of Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus.
> 
> Meanwhile, countries such as Maldives, Sri Lanka, Bhutan and Nepal, did not record any death from Covid-19 within the 53 days of detection.


Great new bro , Alhamdulillah . I wish they will be officially declared corona recovered in 1/2 days . Truly a satisfactory news !


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Great new bro , Alhamdulillah . I wish they will be officially declared corona recovered in 1/2 days . Truly a satisfactory news !



Also add in 800 more that are at home who will also be soon declared recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Also add in 800 more that are at home who will also be soon declared recovered.


Yes included them . So total 974 recovery is really great . However be sure some evil will burn because of our recovery rate and success of controlling coronavirus !


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes included them . So total 974 recovery is really great . However be sure some evil will burn because of our recovery rate and success of controlling coronavirus !



No these 800 are extra.
The article is a bit unclear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> No these 800 are extra.
> The article is a bit unclear.


@UKBengali ,This article suggests clear picture I think !

https://www.somoynews.tv/pages/details/211204/দেশে-সুস্থ-হওয়ার-পথে-আরও-৮০০-করোনা-রোগী


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Atlas @UKBengali 
*Five more coronavirus patients die in 24 hrs, 552 test positive*
Independent Online Desk/UNB




Coronavirus deaths keep growing in Bangladesh as* five *more people died from the virus infection in the last 24 hours till Saturday, taking the death toll in the country to 175.

Besides, *552* more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, raising the number of such cases in the country to *8790*.

A total of *6193* samples were tested during the same period, she said.

Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily online health bulletin, held at the Management Information System (MIS) in the afternoon.

The global death toll from coronavirus climbed to 239,588 as of Saturday morning.

Since it was first reported in China in December last year, coronavirus has infected 3,400,767 people globally, according to Worldometer.

Of them, 2,079,587 are currently being treated and 51,355 among them are in serious or critical condition.

So far, 1,081,592 people have recovered from COVID-19.

The World Health Organization (WHO) declared the coronavirus crisis a pandemic on March 11.

The coronavirus COVID-19 is affecting 212 countries and territories around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

This stupid lockdown is likely to increase till 16th may


----------



## UKBengali

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Atlas @UKBengali
> *Five more coronavirus patients die in 24 hrs, 552 test positive*
> Independent Online Desk/UNB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus deaths keep growing in Bangladesh as* five *more people died from the virus infection in the last 24 hours till Saturday, taking the death toll in the country to 175.
> 
> Besides, *552* more people tested positive for coronavirus during the period, raising the number of such cases in the country to *8790*.
> 
> A total of *6193* samples were tested during the same period, she said.
> 
> Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily online health bulletin, held at the Management Information System (MIS) in the afternoon.
> 
> The global death toll from coronavirus climbed to 239,588 as of Saturday morning.
> 
> Since it was first reported in China in December last year, coronavirus has infected 3,400,767 people globally, according to Worldometer.
> 
> Of them, 2,079,587 are currently being treated and 51,355 among them are in serious or critical condition.
> 
> So far, 1,081,592 people have recovered from COVID-19.
> 
> The World Health Organization (WHO) declared the coronavirus crisis a pandemic on March 11.
> 
> The coronavirus COVID-19 is affecting 212 countries and territories around the world.



@Atlas 


Stupid article that suggests that the death rate in BD is going up when in fact it has been below 10 a day for the last week or so. The highest was 15 and that was 2 weeks ago.

Two really good bits of information here:

1. Daily tests have gone over 6000 for the first time
2. Ratio of positive/tests is again falling and is now below 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas
> 
> 
> Stupid article that suggests that the death rate in BD is going up when in fact it has been below 10 a day for the last week or so. The highest was 15 and that was 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Two really good bits of information here:
> 
> 1. Daily tests have gone over 6000 for the first time
> 2. Ratio of positive/tests is again falling and is now below 10%


This is Bangladeshi article mate . They are not professional. If they do not make such head line , who will click on their news?



ebr77 said:


> This stupid lockdown is likely to increase till 16th may



That's very bad . What is the point of lock down when people are flooding here and there? *This is like cover the world with leather , so that dust can not touch the feet of king .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> That's very bad . What is the point of lock down when people are flooding here and there? *This is like cover the world with leather , so that dust can not touch the feet of king .*



Better to have an imperfect lockdown than nothing at all.

While there is no vaccine or "herd-immunity" achieved this virus can kill a lot of people.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Better to have an imperfect lockdown than nothing at all.
> 
> While there is no vaccine or "herd-immunity" achieved this virus can kill a lot of people.


Just govt can force everyone wearing mask . There are many other ways left . However Hasina did not confirm the extended leave yet . Forhad Hossein send an appeal , now let's see what decision Hasina takes .

PS:Few people do govt job . What about others ? How small business men will survive ? What about non govt worker ? People having trouble of paying house rent . How long they will seat hand on hand ? If govt do not take steps then there will be chaos I think . Even govt can not force house owners not to take rent , as many people live on their rent money !
@UKBengali


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Just govt can force everyone wearing mask . There are many other ways left . However Hasina did not confirm the extended leave yet . Forhad Hossein send an appeal , now let's see what decision Hasina takes .




Mask by itself is not enough.

Virus can be picked up by touching contaminated surfaces and unless you have medical grade masks you can still breathe out the virus and breathe it in.

BD has done well to keep the virus under control so far and letting everyone to do what they want again may prove to be a big mistake. In fact you can pretty much guarantee that young people will infect the elderly in numbers and elderly people are at greatest risk from this virus.

Let the economy open up a little first and increase step by step. No urgent need to bring everything back to normal as people will not starve in mass. Government is helping those most in need with it's programmes. People need to be patient and understand that it is for their own good.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Virus can be picked up by touching contaminated surfaces and unless you have medical grade masks you can still breathe out the virus and breathe it in.


Yes , so virus can be caught through bank note . How you are going to solve the problem ?


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Yes , so virus can be caught through bank note . How you are going to solve the problem ?




We cannot solve all problems and so we should open everything?

There is no urgent need to open up everything and so BD needs to be cautious and do it slow and step by step.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> We cannot solve all problems and so we should open everything?
> 
> There is no urgent need to open up everything and so BD needs to be cautious and do it slow and step by step.


However let's wait for the decision of Hasina . @UKBengali , @ebr77 . Before Hasina approve , nothing is final!


*১৫ মে পর্যন্ত ছুটির মেয়াদ বাড়ছে*

যুগান্তর রিপোর্ট ০২ মে ২০২০, ১৫:৩৬ | অনলাইন সংস্করণ







করোনাভাইরাস মোকাবেলায় চলমান সাধারণ ছুটির মেয়াদ ১৫ মে পর্যন্ত বাড়ানোর সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে জনপ্রশাসন মন্ত্রণালয়। এ নিয়ে ষষ্ঠ দফায় ছুটি বাড়ানো হচ্ছে।


শনিবার বিকালে জনপ্রশাসন প্রতিমন্ত্রী ফরহাদ হোসেন যুগান্তরকে এ তথ্য নিশ্চিত করেছেন।

তিনি জানান, করোনার সংক্রমণ রোধে ১৫ মে পর্যন্ত ছুটি বাড়ানোর সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয়েছে। *প্রধানমন্ত্রী অনুমোদন দিলে *দুই তিন দিনের মধ্যে প্রজ্ঞাপন জারি করা হবে।

উল্লেখ্য, বৈশ্বিক মহামারী করোনাভাইরাসের সংক্রমণ যেন ছড়িয়ে না পড়ে- সেটি প্রতিরোধে সরকারের নির্বাহী আদেশে পাঁচ দফায় আগামী ৫ মে পর্যন্ত দেশে সাধারণ ছুটি চলছে।


গত ২৬ মার্চ থেকে ৪ এপ্রিল পর্যন্ত প্রথম দফায় ছুটি ঘোষণা করা হয়। করোনা সংক্রমণ প্রতিরোধে পরে এই ছুটি বাড়িয়ে ৯ এপ্রিল পর্যন্ত করা হয়। এরপর ১৪ এপ্রিল পর্যন্ত ছুটি বাড়ানো হয়।

চতুর্থ দফায় ২৫ এপ্রিল এবং সর্বশেষ পঞ্চম দফায় ৫ মে পর্যন্ত ছুটি বাড়ানো হয়। এবার পরিস্থিতি বিবেচনায় নিয়ে ষষ্ঠ দফায় ছুটি বাড়ানোর সিদ্ধান্ত হলো।

*Source *: https://www.jugantor.com/covid-19/303524/১৫-মে-পর্যন্ত-ছুটির-মেয়াদ-বাড়ছে


----------



## Black_cats

*Bangladesh likely to extend shutdown till May 16*
Ali Asif Shawon

Published at 03:44 pm May 2nd, 2020
https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla.../02/bangladesh-to-extend-shutdown-till-may-15





This recently taken photo shows docked launches and water vessels on both sides of Buriganga River in Dhaka after the nationwide shutdown started Courtesy: Ibnul Asaf Jawed


Govt looking at easing of lockdown on a limited scale

The government is going to extend the ongoing nationwide shutdown by ten days contain the spread of the deadly coronavirus.

A source at the public administration ministry confirmed Dhaka Tribune that the shutdown will be extended to May 16.

Earlier on March 23, due to Covid 19, the government declared a nationwide 10-day holiday from March 26 to April 4, shutting down public and private offices except essential and healthcare facilities.

The shutdown was extended for multiple times till May 5.

Sources inside the ministry said the instructions to maintain restrictions during the shutdown will remain same but some relaxations will be allowed, details of which will come in a notification to be issued on Sunday or Monday.

As of Saturday, health authorities in Bangladesh recorded 8,790 Covid-19 cases and 175 deaths.

Govt looking at new strategy

The health ministry has been working with veteran scientists and physicians to find new ways to prevent the spread of SARS-CoV-2, which causes Covid-19, in Bangladesh.

The novel coronavirus is already at the community transmission level in the country, health officials said.

The government is likely to relax lockdown rather than withdraw it completely after May 16, the scheduled end of the shutdown that began on March 26. Covid-19 testing is to be increased to the mass level and quarantine measures will still be strict.

Businesses may be opened on a limited scale.

“We are looking at new strategies to prevent the spread of coronavirus, as the country is at the community transmission level now,” said Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) official Nasima Sultana.

“The new strategies will be settled and finalized by the top management of the Heath Affairs Ministry and DGHS,” Additional Director Sultana told the Dhaka Tribune on Friday.

The Health Affairs Ministry has called meetings to look at and finalize the new strategies next Sunday and Monday.

Health Minister Zahid Maleque has called an inter-ministerial meeting with the ministries, agencies and stakeholders concerned on Sunday, to find a way to reopen industries and business organizations.

The Public Security Division secretary, Industry Ministry secretary, Labour and Employment Affairs Ministry secretary, Commerce Ministry secretary, inspector general of police, and chief health officers of Dhaka North and South City Corporations are scheduled to attend the meeting. The presidents of the

FBCCI, BGMEA, BKMEA, BTMEA and MCCI have also been invited.

Readymade garment factories have already opened on a limited scale while maintaining social

distancing and coronavirus preventive guidelines. Only workers who live near their respective RMG factories are supposed to go to work.

However, the opening of other industries and business organizations will require transport systems to also be opened.

“Although government offices, RMG factories and goods transports are being operated on a limited scale due to many emergencies, an extension of the public holidays [shutdown] is still under consideration by the government, especially to avoid mass gatherings,” said a senior official of the government.

“The reopening of passenger transports, educational and religious institutions may be delayed,” he added.

Although educational institutions will remain close until further notice, all public and private universities

will be allowed to hold online classes, examinations, and evaluations in order to avoid session jam.

Health Minister Zahid Maleque has called the meeting on Monday with the National Technical Advisory

Committee (NTAC), to set new strategy to prevent the spread of coronavirus.

NTAC consists of 17 veteran physicians and scientists and was formed in order to advise the government

on the prevention of coronavirus, as the virus is now at the community transmission level.

On Wednesday, NATC urged decision-makers to sit with them before setting new strategies to prevent the spread of coronavirus.

NATC also handed over a series of recommendation to the Health Affairs Ministry and DGHS, to curb the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## ebr77

UKBengali said:


> We cannot solve all problems and so we should open everything?
> 
> There is no urgent need to open up everything and so BD needs to be cautious and do it slow and step by step.



Brother for middle class , lower middle class people it is urgent . Let me try and explain - 

-middle class people we could neither beg, nor do we have enough savings to survive on and on .
- about 3.5 crore middle class have no income since last 2-3 months . 
- still we gotta pay house rent , electricity bill , gas bill , water bill , dish line rent , internet line rent , credit card bill (lets say credit card and electricity bill can be pain within may without fine - but we still will need to pay them when we have had no income since last 3 month ). 
- a lot of private companies didn’t pay the salaries , some pain 50%. Which is not enough to survive 
- we don’t get listed in any Govt lists for ration or any other assistances . 
- you are correct we can not solve everything by opening up but we will not die due to hunger. 
-It is very clear to us that Govt have no plan and capacity to tackle this epidemic , neither enough honest people to help the people .
—And frankly this stupid lockdown is only in paper . People are on the street 

here is a video to add to the perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

https://www.newagebd.net/article/105588/covid-19-deaths-double-in-two-weeks

*COVID-19 deaths double in two weeks*
*Death rate higher in Bangladesh*
Manzur H Maswood | Published: 00:29, May 03,2020 | Updated: 01:48, May 03,2020








The number of deaths from COVID-19 is increasing as coronavirus continued to infect people, showing an upward trend in Bangladesh. 

In the past two weeks — from 84 on April 18 to 175 on May 2 — the number of deaths from the viral disease doubled.

The death rate is quite high among closed cases, aggregate of the numbers of death and recovery from the new coronavirus infection.

As of May 2, at least 352 confirmed cases were closed, of which 175 died and 177 recovered.

The rate of deaths among closed cases stands at 49.71 per cent on the day, which is quite higher than neighbouring India, Sri Lanka, Nepal and Bhutan.

The death rate is also far higher than Asia and the global rate, according to the statistics of worldometers.info.

In India, the rate of deaths among closed cases is 10.89 per cent, which is about five times lower than Bangladesh. India reported 37,336 cases so far, with 11,230 them closed. Of which 1,223 deaths and 10,007 recovery were reported.

In Sri Lanka, the rate of deaths among closed cases is 3.91 per cent, which is 12 times lower than Bangladesh.

Sri Lanka so far closed 179 cases among 690 patients, of which 172 of them recovered and seven died.

The rate of death in Bhutan is zero with five recovered among total seven cases while the rate of death in Nepal also remains zero while 16 of the total 59 cases recovered.

In Asian context, the death rate among closed cases is 6.42 per cent while the global rate of death among closed cases is 18.07 per cent.

When asked about the high death rate in Bangladesh, Directorate General of Health Services additional director general Nasima Sultana said that patients in the country are taking around a month to recover.

She said, ‘Deaths are occurring among serious cases, and most of them are elderly people with comorbidity.’

She said that the rate of deaths would decrease in the coming weeks as many people were not going through confirmatory tests who are taking treatment from home.

Bangladesh also shows exception regarding COVID-19 impact by age, the rate among minor below 10 is high in the country compared to global scenario.

The death rate from COVID-19 is 2 per cent among children below 10 in Bangladesh whereas the rate of deaths below 17 is 0.4 per cent globally, according to the statistics of worldometers.info. 

The rate of deaths among people aged above 60 remained at the top of the list — with 42 per cent among patients above 60 years, 27 per cent among people in 51-60 years, 19 per cent among 41-50 years, 7 per cent among people among 31-40 years and 3 per cent among 21-30 years.

Institute of Epidemiology, Disease Control and Research adviser Mustuq Husain said that children are less likely to fall victim to social transmission as they do not go out like the adults.

‘It turns out that they get infected in their homes,’ he added and advised people to be careful about children in their families when they suspect symptoms among them.


----------



## UKBengali

ebr77 said:


> Brother for middle class , lower middle class people it is urgent . Let me try and explain -
> 
> -middle class people we could neither beg, nor do we have enough savings to survive on and on .
> - about 3.5 crore middle class have no income since last 2-3 months .
> - still we gotta pay house rent , electricity bill , gas bill , water bill , dish line rent , internet line rent , credit card bill (lets say credit card and electricity bill can be pain within may without fine - but we still will need to pay them when we have had no income since last 3 month ).
> - a lot of private companies didn’t pay the salaries , some pain 50%. Which is not enough to survive
> - we don’t get listed in any Govt lists for ration or any other assistances .
> - you are correct we can not solve everything by opening up but we will not die due to hunger.
> -It is very clear to us that Govt have no plan and capacity to tackle this epidemic , neither enough honest people to help the people .
> —And frankly this stupid lockdown is only in paper . People are on the street
> 
> here is a video to add to the perspective




I am not living in BD and only have relatives in the villages of Sylhet, and they luckily
have farmland and/or money from relatives in the UK and other countries overseas and so was not aware of this situation with the middle-class in other areas of BD.

Well in that case the BD government needs to provide enough food for them to survive and it should also cancel/reduce rents for some period of time as these two are the most expensive costs to survive. Is not the government providing apartments to a lot of city dwellers in Dhaka? In that case they can just do it easily themselves by not requiring anyone living in a government apartment to pay rent while the restrictive measures are in place.
If the government is asking people to stay at home then it has an obligation to make sure that they have shelter and food.

Yes the lockdown is not being fully implemented which is not a surprise in a country like BD but think of what may happen if all restrictions are lifted.

While it is undoubtedly true that BD population will be relatively unaffected as the population is much younger and healthier(less obesity), with the added advantage of the weather than is quite hostile for the virus to flourish, but this virus is a known killer and preys on the elderly - data from China suggests that the over 70s have at least a 10% fatality rate and I think that over 70s in BD are not likely to be much more resistant to this virus than in China.

Is BD willing to risk potentially 10% of everyone over 70 dying? If the answer is yes, then by all means remove all restrictions.

BD government needs to move on this fast and use a relatively good fiscal position to feed and house the population that has been neglected so far while slowly easing lockdown measures. It is not hard to see the template as other countries are already doing it.

It is not a case of lockdown versus no lockdown now but slowly moving things back to normal step by step, while making sure that everyone is being housed and fed.


----------



## bluesky

ebr77 said:


> Brother for middle class , lower middle class people it is urgent . Let me try and explain -
> 
> -middle class people we could neither beg, nor do we have enough savings to survive on and on .
> - about 3.5 crore middle class have no income since last 2-3 months .
> - still we gotta pay house rent , electricity bill , gas bill , water bill , dish line rent , internet line rent , credit card bill (lets say credit card and electricity bill can be pain within may without fine - but we still will need to pay them when we have had no income since last 3 month ).
> - a lot of private companies didn’t pay the salaries , some pain 50%. Which is not enough to survive
> - we don’t get listed in any Govt lists for ration or any other assistances .
> - you are correct we can not solve everything by opening up but we will not die due to hunger.
> -It is very clear to us that Govt have no plan and capacity to tackle this epidemic , neither enough honest people to help the people .
> —And frankly this stupid lockdown is only in paper . People are on the street
> 
> here is a video to add to the perspective


People are suffering due to CoVID-19 and no one really knows how long it will continue. Even 50 years before most middle/lower middle class had land properties in the villages where they would go and survive. Too many population has caused these people now without farmland.

By watching the last part of the video I think the govt is seriously thinking on the issue of supporting them. A little cash and ration (rice) would help them overcome the present dire situation. GoB should ask for foreign loan before the situation gets worse. House rent must wait for a few more days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

ebr77 said:


> Brother for middle class , lower middle class people it is urgent . Let me try and explain -
> 
> -middle class people we could neither beg, nor do we have enough savings to survive on and on .
> - about 3.5 crore middle class have no income since last 2-3 months .
> - still we gotta pay house rent , electricity bill , gas bill , water bill , dish line rent , internet line rent , credit card bill (lets say credit card and electricity bill can be pain within may without fine - but we still will need to pay them when we have had no income since last 3 month ).
> - a lot of private companies didn’t pay the salaries , some pain 50%. Which is not enough to survive
> - we don’t get listed in any Govt lists for ration or any other assistances .
> - you are correct we can not solve everything by opening up but we will not die due to hunger.
> -It is very clear to us that Govt have no plan and capacity to tackle this epidemic , neither enough honest people to help the people .
> —And frankly this stupid lockdown is only in paper . People are on the street
> 
> here is a video to add to the perspective


I couldn't have said it better my self brother . You just read my mind!



bluesky said:


> People are suffering due to CoVID-19 and no one really knows how long it will continue. Even 50 years before most middle/lower middle class had land properties in the villages where they would go and survive. Too many population has caused these people now without farmland.
> 
> By watching the last part of the video I think the govt is seriously thinking on the issue of supporting them. A little cash and ration (rice) would help them overcome the present dire situation. GoB should ask for foreign loan before the situation gets worse. House rent must wait for a few more days.


TBH , if govt could declare emergency from 8 march for 2/3 weeks and deploy mass army , could ensure quarantine , the disease would not spread . The world is much advance in information technology and govt already knew about coronavirus . Still why did not they ensure quarantine when people were returning from Europe ?

At least when a plane brought back people from china and they were taken in quarantine , since then if govt strictly followed the rule for Europe return expats , then they would not need to lock down the country like that .

If govt can not control few expats in air port , then how they expect that they will control 170 millions of people?

Finally if we need autocracy , we need it in proper way . All ministers are just fuking talkative sycophants . Remember what they said ? They said that we are ready ?Instead of wasting time on ranting they really could be prepared .

They wasted lots of time , now wasting lots of money in the name of lock down . We seriously need herd immunity . I know they will go for it too , but after wasting more money and after screwing people .

I strongly believe that the lock down are just serving the people who are not needy . Let the middle class die , let them waste their hard earning savings , who care ? Rich people need to be safe from the contagious disease .

These middle class who are becoming jobless will suffer most. *If you have no mental peace , you will be more vulnerable to any disease . *

But who care ? No one I guess! Can govt feed all people of Bangladesh for months ? No they can not .

PS : My humble question is , you buy food , vegetables , meat , fish . Who will provide guaranty that people are selling such thing are not infected by corona virus ? Just symptoms are not showing ? Then who will buy the foods can be infected with their family , isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

UKBengali said:


> I am not living in BD and only have relatives in the villages of Sylhet, and they luckily
> have farmland and/or money from relatives in the UK and other countries overseas and so was not aware of this situation with the middle-class in other areas of BD.
> 
> Well in that case the *BD government needs to provide enough food* for them to survive and it should also cancel/reduce rents for some period of time as these two are the most expensive costs to survive. *Is not the government providing apartments to a lot of city dwellers in Dhaka?* In that case they can just do it easily themselves by not requiring anyone living in a government apartment to pay rent while the restrictive measures are in place.
> If the government is asking people to stay at home then it has an obligation to make sure that they have shelter and food.
> 
> Yes the lockdown is not being fully implemented which is not a surprise in a country like BD but think of what may happen if all restrictions are lifted.
> 
> While it is undoubtedly true that BD population will be relatively unaffected as the population is much younger and healthier(less obesity), with the added advantage of the weather than is quite hostile for the virus to flourish, but this virus is a known killer and preys on the elderly - data from China suggests that the over 70s have at least a 10% fatality rate and I think that over 70s in BD are not likely to be much more resistant to this virus than in China.
> 
> Is BD willing to risk potentially 10% of everyone over 70 dying? If the answer is yes, then by all means remove all restrictions.
> 
> BD government needs to move on this fast and use a relatively good fiscal position to feed and house the population that has been neglected so far while slowly easing lockdown measures. It is not hard to see the template as other countries are already doing it.
> 
> It is not a case of lockdown versus no lockdown now but slowly moving things back to normal step by step, while making sure that everyone is being housed and fed.



I believe I don’t need to elaborate about chal chor , tel chor , dal chor - ( food distribution ) . Besides these social security program is for ultra poor . What about us - middle class and lower middle class . 
There is a group in FB “ We Are Bangladesh “ where I recently saw posts - people said that as per some news they received they called 333 to receive help , but they were told to contact with chairman / member / aj / Kal ( ghurai sudhu )
Even those people that received 10 Kg rice , 2 kg daal -3 ltr oil - how long do you expect these to last .. 

Bhai Govt provides housing to Govt employees only. Whereas rest of us need to live in rented apartments . Only a few homeowner being of good heart decided not to take rent or agreed for delay . But that is less than even 1% . Rest of the homeowners are asking us to pay them rent regularly .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

*Two more coronavirus patients die, 665 test positive in 24hrs: DGHS*








Star Online Report

Two people died of coronavirus infections in the last 24 hours, the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said today.

The death toll now stands at 177, said Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general (administration) of DGHS, during a briefing.

Six hundred and sixty-five people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. This is the highest number of infections detected so far in the country.

With this, the total number of infected has reached 9,455.

A total of 5,368 samples were tested across the country since yesterday, Dr Nasima added.

Among the two deceased, one was aged between 11-20 while the other above 60. One of them was from Rangpur and another from Narayanganj.

A total of 61 persons were put under isolation across the country in the last 24 hours, she also said.


*Source *: https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...ents-die-665-test-positive-24hrs-dghs-1899001


----------



## UKBengali

ebr77 said:


> I believe I don’t need to elaborate about chal chor , tel chor , dal chor - ( food distribution ) . Besides these social security program is for ultra poor . What about us - middle class and lower middle class .
> There is a group in FB “ We Are Bangladesh “ where I recently saw posts - people said that as per some news they received they called 333 to receive help , but they were told to contact with chairman / member / aj / Kal ( ghurai sudhu )
> Even those people that received 10 Kg rice , 2 kg daal -3 ltr oil - how long do you expect these to last ..
> 
> Bhai Govt provides housing to Govt employees only. Whereas rest of us need to live in rented apartments . Only a few homeowner being of good heart decided not to take rent or agreed for delay . But that is less than even 1% . Rest of the homeowners are asking us to pay them rent regularly .




That is why I said it needs to be expanded to include the middle class. The food allowance needs to be enough to properly feed people properly.

Housing - well government needs to work with the private rental sector to ask them to reduce it and also help pay the rest of the rent. Where there is a will, there is way.

Just allowing things to go back to normal is not really the proper answer to the problems that the middle-class are having. After-all I presume that middle-class families also include elderly people of 70 years and over.

The lockdown measures need to be relaxed slowly over many months. On the balance of probability this pandemic will be gone by the end of the year and so not likely to last for too long.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> That is why I said it needs to be expanded to include the middle class. The food allowance needs to be enough to properly feed people properly.


Remember what I said about relief of poor? Firstly that was 10 kg rice with some other goods ? later govt gave 5 kg more rice ! That is ridiculous is not it ? 2nd time it was half . As far I understand the picture is same everywhere . So since govt can not provide relief to poor people , then how they will give food to all middle class ?

Something written on paper is totally opposite to reality . I still strongly believe that govt does not need to take such burden . Just they should permit opening businesses . If people can buy other things from hat bazar , can uy medicine from pharmacy ,then what wrong if they can buy other goods ? Use proper protection , it will work as safe guard . Govt is not doing mature thing by this extended lock down . There are other ways to deal with the pandemic I believe .Just they need to maintain distance .

Bus should be opened up , because people are still traveling by river root . Just the result is more gathering . yes open transport but make sure that you take half passengers. This can be well monitored other than monitoring the whole country.



UKBengali said:


> Housing - well government needs to work with the private rental sector to ask them to reduce it and also help pay the rest of the rent. Where there is a will, there is way.


There are many people who rely on house rent or shop rent for their livelihood. All house owners are not rich who live outside Dhaka . If rent is reduced , then everyone will want the chance , even the rich . 


UKBengali said:


> The lockdown measures need to be relaxed slowly over many months. On the balance of probability this pandemic will be gone by the end of the year and so not likely to last for too long.


Yes good logic, i agree completely . It should be relaxed by monitoring transport with reduced passenger . Open shops but let customers enter by maintaining distance , using mask and gloves .


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Remember what I said about relief of poor? Firstly that was 10 kg rice with some other goods ? later govt gave 5 kg more rice ! That is ridiculous is not it ? 2nd time it was half . As far I understand the picture is same everywhere . So since govt can not provide relief to poor people , then how they will give food to all middle class ?



Government needs to give more food and make sure it gets to the people that need it.

There is plenty of food being grown by the farmers and so it is a case of distribution. If need be bring in the Army.

BD is in one of the best fiscal positions in the whole of the developing world, and so it can afford to pay the farmers for the food to distribute to all those that need it.



Atlas said:


> Something written on paper is totally opposite to reality . I still strongly believe that govt does not need to take such burden . Just they should permit opening businesses . If people can buy other things from hat bazar , can uy medicine from pharmacy ,then what wrong if they can buy other goods ? Use proper protection , it will work as safe guard . Govt is not doing mature thing by this extended lock down . There are other ways to deal with the pandemic I believe .Just they need to maintain distance .




You think it will be practical to maintain distance in poor and densely populated BD? 

Just because people going out food shopping are taking some risks out of necessity, does you mean it is ok to open up even more risks when there are alternatives.




Atlas said:


> There are many people who rely on house rent or shop rent for their livelihood. All house owners are not rich who live outside Dhaka . If rent is reduced , then everyone will want the chance , even the rich .



They need to sacrifice a little now like most other people. They made good money from 
rents when times were good and so should take a hit now like everyone else.


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Government needs to give more food and make sure it gets to the people that need it.
> 
> There is plenty of food being grown by the farmers and so it is a case of distribution. If need be bring in the Army.
> 
> BD is in one of the best fiscal positions in the whole of the developing world, and so it can afford to pay the farmers for the food to distribute to all those that need it.


Exactly . Army is the solution . Deploy more army and neutralize all politician , people will get the sanctioned food and other thing, otherwise not . Also middle class will not come to take food , but food should be delivered to their home. Some people prefer suffering instead of line for any ration .things should be taken in consideration .*But surely need more Army to be deployed !*


UKBengali said:


> You think it will be practical to maintain distance in poor and densely populated BD?


Maybe not very practical , but TBH practically few peoples are obeying lock down, day by day the lock down is becoming joke . So if you can relax it , perhaps it will help , because then people who do not want to disobey law will be beneficial too , so it will be fair treatment .


UKBengali said:


> Just because people going out food shopping are taking some risks out of necessity, does you mean it is ok to open up even more risks when there are alternatives.


Well are they maintaining the distance when buying regular foods ? They are not doing so , hat/bazars are crowded as usual ,, maybe little less. So if other shops open , I do not think it will be over crowded !

And open up could be good as it will bring herd immunity !You see that herd immunity can help. As you can not lock people until any vaccine introduced , as we are not sure when vaccine will come! So if not total lifting of lock down , then nit must be relaxed! At least extended holiday is not working ! Some office already opened up and taking their employees with their own office bus ,instead of public transport . Is it not good thing ?


UKBengali said:


> They need to sacrifice a little now like most other people. They made good money from
> rents when times were good and so should take a hit now like everyone else.


Yes they need to sacrifice a bit I agree . But some of them made house with huge bank loan . They have to pay the loan with interest . If govt order not to give interest , then maybe it will help . Later they can take their rent slowly if they don't need to pay interest . However there is a good news about Bank interest .It would be better if the interest of two month totally freed .

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55287/ঋণের-সুদ-২-মাসের-জন্য-স্থগিত

Finally govt must take a decision , *indecision/contradictory decision* will only make it look weak . And weak system die faster !

https://www.banglainsider.com/politics/55292/স্ববিরোধী-নির্দেশের-হিড়িক-অস্থিরতায়-কেন-সরকার

*PS*: I personally believe that all ministries should be neutralized for a period of time , emergency should be declared and army will be directly working under the direct supervision of Hasina . Then only the contradictory decision can be stopped ! @UKBengali


----------



## ebr77

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2907800139328163





This shows that domestic flights will be operational from May 8,2020. On the other hand general holiday was increased upto May 16,2020 .
So how does this work for lockdown ??


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Bangladesh COVID-19 cases top 10,000 after biggest single-day spike*
Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com

Published: 04 May 2020 02:54 PM BdST Updated: 04 May 2020 02:54 PM BdST










PreviousNext
*The tally of coronavirus infections in Bangladesh has risen to 10,143 after 688 cases were detected in the 24 hours to 8am Monday.*




This is the biggest single-day spike in infections since the first cases of the virus were reported on Mar 8.

*Five* more people, all men, died from the virus in the same period, bringing the body count to *182*, said DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana on Monday.

The recovery count also jumped to *1,209* after *147* patients were discharged from hospitals in the last 24 hours.

A total of *6,260* samples were tested during that time at 33 authorised laboratories across the country, according to the health directorate.

Another 90 suspected COVID-19 patients were taken into isolation, raising the total to 1,636, said Nasima.

Globally, over 3.51 million people have been infected by the novel coronavirus and 247,630 have died, according to a tally by Johns Hopkins University.

Infections have been reported in more than 210 countries and territories since the first cases were identified in China in December 2019.


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas - Recovery total is now 1,209 and it will keep jumping upwards far higher than deaths now.

As for general lockdown it has been extended to May the 16 with special dispensation being made for garments etc.

I think this is sensible as long as the government keeps expanding the support measures it has put in place to help all those who has suffered a full or partial loss of income due to the pandemic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas - Recovery total is now 1,209 and it will keep jumping upwards far higher than deaths now.


Yes hope so . It's a very good sign .



UKBengali said:


> As for general lockdown it has been extended to May the 16 with special dispensation being made for garments etc.
> 
> I think this is sensible as long as the government keeps expanding the support measures it has put in place to help all those who has suffered a full or partial loss of income due to the pandemic


Yes this is the most sensible decision IMHO . In Ramadan month most of cloth stores earn half of their annual livelihood , so if the decision hadn't been taken , I would question the wisdom of PM . But thankfully she never disappoints me . My respect towards her is increasing day by day . You see she always take the perfect decision. That's the reason many NON AL folks respect Hasina very much!

*PS*:@UKBengali , look , another BS article from our amateur journalists . They said that from 19 may market should be open and it must be closed before 4 PM . Do you know what will be the result of this ? *It will back fire* . As everyone will buy cloths form Eid , so it you open it from 10 may and only open till 4 am , then the gathering would be more than normal Eid market! If it is open tomorrow ( as business men take decision ) and last till 12 AM , then gathering can be less as people will have *16 hours time every day to buy *. as if you have time from 8 am to 12 am , people will not crowed to buy cloths . But if you give them *7/8 hours *instead (*from 8/9 am to 4 pm ,and only for 14 days !)* then the mass gathering would be the worst in Bangladesh history , as everyone want to buy some cloths . *The clown journalists do not live in reality , they have no idea how things work .Why they have no slightest common sense do you understand ?Even people who do not buy any good thing , they buy cloths in the biggest festival* . So if you want to* control the crowed* , you have to open it right now and for long time ! 

Read the BS article , by the amateur journalists who are hated by the most! However be sure , no one is going to pay attention to the journalists! @ebr77 your opinion please . Since you live in Bangladesh so you also know the real picture of our country. @UKBengali * if you are living in UK from your childhood *,then perhaps you will have hard time understanding the ground reality of Bangladesh .

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55351/তর-সইলো-না-দোকান-মালিক-সমিতির

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

@UKBengali , this is the final destination ! I said it before , didn't I ? It's called , "কাঙালের কথা বাসী হলেই ফলে" . So finally *herd immunity* is the path we are going to take , because there are no other way left !

*PS *: Non Bengali guys , the article is about herd immunity path for Bangladesh , did not find any English news yet .*Please* use translator if you want to read ,



*করোনাভাইরাস: ভাইরোলজিস্ট বলছেন লকডাউন কাজ করছে না, 'ইমিউনিটি' গড়ে তোলা ছাড়া বাংলাদেশের জন্য মোকাবেলার আর পথ নেই*

৪ মে ২০২০

শেয়ার করুন ফেসবুক

শেয়ার করুন Messenger

শেয়ার করুন টুইটার

শেয়ার করুন ইমেইল

শেয়ার করুন




ছবির কপিরাইটGETTY IMAGES
Image captionবাংলাদেশে ভাইরাস শনাক্ত হওয়া রোগীর সংখ্যা বাড়ছে।
বাংলাদেশে প্রথম করোনাভাইরাস রোগী শনাক্ত হয়েছিল আটান্ন দিন আগে। আজ (সোমবার) স্বাস্থ্য অধিদপ্তরের দেয়া তথ্য অনুযায়ী মোট শনাক্ত হওয়া রোগীর সংখ্যা দাঁড়িয়েছে দশ হাজারের ওপর।

গত ২৪ ঘণ্টায় নতুন শনাক্ত হওয়া রোগীর সংখ্যা ৬৮৮, যা এখন পর্যন্ত একদিনে সর্বোচ্চ সংখ্যক শনাক্ত হওয়া রোগী।

বাংলাদেশের শীর্ষ ভাইরোলজিস্ট অধ্যাপক নজরুল ইসলাম বিবিসি বাংলাকে বলছেন বাংলাদেশে করোনভাইরাস মহামারির প্যার্টান বা আক্রান্তের সংখ্যা নির্দেশকারী গ্রাফে এর ওঠানামার চিত্রটা দেখলে দেখা যাবে, বিশে এপ্রিল ৪৯২জনের ভাইরাস শনাক্ত হয়েছিল। তারপর দৈনিক আক্রান্তের এই হার ওঠানামা করে এখন ৬শ'য়ের কোঠায় পৌঁছেছে।

"মাঝে এই সংখ্যা ৫০০র ঘরে ছিল, এখন তা ছয়শ'র ঘরে এসে গেছে। দিনে দিনে এই কার্ভটা (গ্রাফে আক্রান্তের রেখাচিত্র) উঠে যাচ্ছে। সমস্ত ইনফেকটেড লোকের ৫৫% ঢাকা সিটিতে। আর সব আক্রান্তের ৮৭% ঢাকা বিভাগে।"

তিনি বলছেন, বিশেষ করে ঢাকায় সংক্রমণের বিষয়টা ঠিকমত নিয়ন্ত্রণ করা যাচ্ছে না বলেই তার মনে হচ্ছে।

"ইনফেকশনটা ধীরে ধীরে বেড়েই চলেছে, সেটা যে সহসা কমবে তার কোন (লক্ষণ) নেই," বলছেন অধ্যাপক ইসলাম।

তিনি বলছেন, গত ২৮শে এপ্রিল গার্মেন্টস খুলে দেয়া হয়েছে এবং এর কী প্রভাব পড়বে তা "আমরা পাওয়া শুরু করব ১২ই মে থেকে"।

দোকানপাটও এতদিন বন্ধ থাকার পর খুলে দেবার যে উদ্যোগ নেয়া হচ্ছে, অধ্যাপক ইসলাম মনে করছেন তার প্রভাবে এই গ্রাফ আরও ঊর্ধ্বমুখী হবে।

*কবে এই আশংকা কাটবে?*

সারা পৃথিবীর মত বাংলাদেশের মানুষও গভীর উদ্বেগ নিয়ে অপেক্ষা করছে কবে তারা এই শঙ্কা-মুক্ত হবে।

অধ্যাপক ইসলাম মনে করছেন এই সংক্রমণ যদি অব্যাহত থাকে তাহলে "হার্ড ইমিউনিটি" না আসা পর্যন্ত অপেক্ষা করা ছাড়া উপায় নেই।

"হার্ড ইমিউনিটি- অর্থাৎ কিছু লোক মারা যাবে, এবং অনেক মানুষ ইমিউন (প্রাকৃতিকভাবে ভাইরাস প্রতিরোধী) হয়ে যাবে।"

মানুষের শরীরে এই ভাইরাসের বিরুদ্ধে যথেষ্ট প্রতিরোধ ক্ষমতা গড়ে উঠলে তবেই এই ভাইরাস থেকে ব্যাপক সংক্রমণের আশঙ্কা চলে যাবে বলে তিনি মনে করছেন। তবে এখানে সতর্ক হবার কারণও রয়েছে বলে তিনি হুঁশিয়ার করে দিয়েছেন।

"এই ভাইরাস যদি এর মধ্যে মিউটেট করে (আচরণ পরিবর্তন করে), তাহলে কিন্তু তা নাও হতে পারে। কারণ মিউটেট করলে সেটা নতুন ভাইরাসে পরিণত হয়ে যাবে।

"সেক্ষেত্রে ভ্যাকসিন ডেভেলপমেন্ট যেটা আমরা এখন করছি, সেটাও আবার তখন কাজে লাগবে কি না তাও জানা নেই," ব্যাখ্যা করেছেন অধ্যাপক ইসলাম।

*বিবিসি বাংলায় আরও পড়তে পারেন:*
শিথিল লকডাউন, ঊর্ধ্বমুখী সংক্রমণ - বাংলাদেশের ঝুঁকি কি বেড়েই চলছে?

কী ভবিষ্যৎ অপেক্ষা করছে বাংলাদেশের সামনে?

লকডাউন তুলে নেয়ার শর্ত কি পূরণ করতে পারছে বাংলাদেশ?




ছবির কপিরাইটGETTY IMAGES
Image captionলকডাউনের মধ্যে গার্মেন্টস খুলে দেবার একটা প্রভাব ফেলতে পারে সংক্রমণের হারের ওপর - মনে করছেন বিশেষজ্ঞরা।
ভ্যাকসিন প্রয়োগ করার মানে হল কৃত্রিম উপায়ে মানুষের রোগ প্রতিরোধ ক্ষমতা বাড়ানো। তবে কেউ যদি করোনাভাইরাসে সংক্রমিত হয়ে থাকে তাহলে স্বাভাবিক নিয়মে তার শরীরে এই ভাইরাসের বিরুদ্ধে প্রতিরোধ ক্ষমতা গড়ে উঠবে, বলছেন তিনি।

*'ইমিউনিটি ছাড়া আমাদের আর কোন অস্ত্র নাই'*
তার মতে, এই ভাইরাস মোকাবেলায় বাংলাদেশকে রোগ প্রতিরোধ ক্ষমতা বা ইমিউনিটির ওপর ভরসা করেই থাকতে হবে। কারণ তিনি বলছেন বাংলাদেশে উচ্চ মানের লকডাউন আরোপ করা সম্ভব না।

"আমরা চেষ্টা তো করলাম এক মাস ধরে। পারছি না তো। সবাই চেষ্টা করেছে। পুলিশ চেষ্টা করেছে, আর্মি চেষ্টা করেছে, ভলান্টিয়াররা চেষ্টা করেছে। আমরা পারছি না।"

তিনি বলছেন বাংলাদেশে এই রোগ মোকাবেলার একমাত্র উপায় যে মানুষের মধ্যে ইমিউনিটি তৈরি হওয়া, সরকারকে সেটা মানতে হয়ত বাধ্য হতে হবে। অধ্যাপক ইসলাম বলেন আমেরিকা বা ইতালিতে কর্তৃপক্ষ যেভাবে লকডাউন কার্যকর করতে পারে, বাংলাদেশ সেভাবে এই লকডাউন কার্যকর করতে পারছে না।

"বাংলাদেশে মানুষজনের যে বিহেভিয়ার‍্যাল প্যার্টান (আচরণের ধরন) আর বাংলাদেশ সরকারের যে সক্ষমতা, এই দুটা যদি আপনি চিন্তা করেন, তাহলে বাংলাদেশের সরকার এইরকম আচার-ব্যবহারওয়ালা জনগোষ্ঠিকে প্রকৃতভাবে লকডাউন করাতে পারবে বলে আমার মনে হয় না।"

এদিকে, করোনাভাইরাস ছড়িয়ে পড়া ঠেকাতে বাংলাদেশের সরকার আজই "সাধারণ ছুটির" মেয়াদ ষষ্ঠবারের মত বাড়িয়েছে। মন্ত্রিপরিষদ বিভাগ এবং জনপ্রশাসন মন্ত্রণালয় আলাদা দু'টি প্রজ্ঞাপন জারি করেছে।

মন্ত্রিপরিষদ বিভাগ "শর্তসাপেক্ষে সাধারণ ছুটি বা চলাচলে নিষেধাজ্ঞা বর্ধিতকরণ" শিরোনামে এই প্রজ্ঞাপন বলেছে আগামী ১৪ই মে পর্যন্ত জনসাধারণের চলাচলে নিষেধাজ্ঞা বাড়ানো হয়েছে।

এই সময়ে এক জেলা ও উপজেলা থেকে অন্য জেলা ও উপজেলায় চলাচল কঠোরভাবে নিয়ন্ত্রণ করা হবে। বন্ধ থাকবে সব আন্তঃজেলা গণপরিবহন। দুটো প্রজ্ঞাপনেই বলা হয়েছে যে ঈদ-উল-ফিতরের ছুটির সময় কর্মস্থল ত্যাগ করা যাবে না।

জেলা প্রশাসন এবং আইনশৃঙ্খলা বাহিনী এই নিয়ন্ত্রণ কার্যকর করবে বলে জানানো হয়েছে।




ছবির কপিরাইটGETTY IMAGES
Image captionবাংলাদেশের অনেকেই সামাজিক দূরত্বের নিয়মকানুন মানছেন না বলে অভিযোগ রয়েছে
অধ্যাপক ইসলাম বলছেন সরকার অবশ্যই চেষ্টা করছে, কিন্তু তিনি মনে করেন "সরকারের সক্ষমতার একটা থ্রেসহোল্ড আছে অর্থাৎ এর বেশি সরকার সক্ষম না।"

তিনি বলছেন সে কারণেই সংক্রমণের হার দিনে দিনে বেড়েই যাচ্ছে, যদিও বাড়ার হার কম, কিন্তু তিনি বলছেন গ্রাফে সংক্রমণের হার স্থিতিশীল মাত্রায় আসছে না বা গ্রাফে সংক্রমণটা সমান্তরাল রেখায় পৌঁছেছে তেমনটা দেখা যাচ্ছে না।

অধ্যাপক ইসলাম বলছেন গার্মেন্টস খোলার পর এবং দোকানপাট খুলে দেবার পর ১২ই মে থেকে অবস্থা পর্যবেক্ষণ করে তবেই বোঝা যাবে এই গ্রাফ সমান্তরাল রেখায় পৌঁছে, সেখান থেকে নিচের দিকে নামার কোন ইঙ্গিত দিচ্ছে কি না।

"সেটাই হবে আমাদের আলটিমেট অবস্থা। এরপর আমাদের আর করণীয় কিছুই নেই। গ্রাফ যদি তখনও ওঠানামা করতে থাকে তাহলে 'হার্ড ইমিউনিটি" ছাড়া আমাদের কোন উপায় নেই, যদি না এর মধ্যে কোন ভ্যাকসিন চলে আসে," বিবিসি বাংলার সঙ্গে সাক্ষাৎকারে বলেছেন বাংলাদেশের অন্যতম শীর্ষ ভাইরোলজিস্ট অধ্যাপক নজরুল ইসলাম।
*Source *:https://www.bbc.com/bengali/news-52532596


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus cases in Bangladesh hit 10,929; One more dies*

2Shares





















UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- MAY 05, 2020, 02:34 PM

UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS

185 VIEWS

UPDATE- MAY 05, 2020, 03:09 PM





UNB File Photo
Bangladesh recorded the highest number of coronavirus cases in a single day on Tuesday as* 786* more people got infected in the last 24 hours, raising the total cases to* 10,929.*

Besides, * one* more people died from the virus infection during the period, raising the death toll in the country to 183.

Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), came up with the disclosure in the daily online health bulletin, held at the Management Information System (MIS) in the afternoon. *1403* people so far have recovered.

In the last 24 hours, several coronavirus testing laboratories across the country, tested *5,711* samples, she added.

Read Also:Coronavirus: Global death toll reaches 252,393

Coronavirus cases in Bangladesh exceed 10,000; 5 more die in 24 hrs

The global death toll from coronavirus reached 252,393 as of Tuesday.

According to worldometer data, 3,645,320 cases have so far been confirmed since the virus was first reported in China in December last year. So far, 922,581 people have recovered.

Of those infected, 2,144,722 are currently being treated and 49,635 of them are in serious or critical condition.

The World Health Organisation declared the coronavirus crisis a pandemic on March 11. Bangladesh confirmed its first coronavirus cases on March 8 and the first death on March 18.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas 

It is dangerous to try to rely on "herd immunity" as this is relatively unknown virus and so no-one yet knows how effective any anti-bodies that people produce are in stopping a 2nd infection, and how long any immunity lasts.
It will take many months before we know the answers to the above questions.

BD has a relatively low level of deaths and so should continue with what it is doing now, with keeping as much "social distancing" as possible while opening the economy up slowly over time in a phased and safe way.

BD government would be very foolish if they are thinking of going with this policy as it may not work and cause hundreds of thousands of deaths for no gain in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas
> 
> It is dangerous to try to rely on "herd immunity" as this is relatively unknown virus and so no-one yet knows how effective any anti-bodies that people produce are in stopping a 2nd infection, and how long any immunity lasts.
> It will take many months before we know the answers to the above questions.


But had not Bangladesh actually choose the path already ? just under the cover of lock down ?


UKBengali said:


> BD government would be very foolish if they are thinking of going with this policy as it may not work and cause hundreds of thousands of deaths for no gain in the end.


How do we know that infection did not spread in Bangladesh already ? There are lots of people who have no symptom !How would you recognize them ? It will take more than 50 years if you perform test in current rate ! Yes govt should not go for this faster , so they must open up Eid market for all day long . Later they can put restriction ! I explained it bellow ! Please read thoroughly !


UKBengali said:


> BD has a relatively low level of deaths and so should continue with what it is doing now, with keeping as much "social distancing" as possible while opening the economy up slowly over time in a phased and safe way.



But what is a safe way ? Can you provide me a clear answer ?

*Very *few people buy from fixed price shops as I said . So what is the point of opening up the shopping mall from 10 may and for 6 hours only ? Tell me what benefit you will get from it ? Banks were open for 2 hours , now it's 3 hours . Good vegetable market (কাঁচাবাজার ) are open for limited time that's fine people people love to gather here . tea stalls are the places where people gather the most , so close them that's fine . But If you open up Eid market what reason is this that you have to open it for 6 hours ? Only to swarm people like bees? Now people are more or less aware of the virus , so open up Eid market for all day long , cloth store are not the place of adda like tea stalls and groceries. If you open it for limited time , people will swarm like bees , as everyone wants to buy cloth for Eid !

The minister Forhad Hossein does not know the ground reality. Current ministry is full of well educated folks who are completely isolated from common folks , although they are much less corrupted and gentlemen! But you need savage to control a savage hoard!

So yes open up slowly does not mean that you will open EId market for few hours so that people can *swarm like bees .*

All our policy makers are idiots , talkative and do not live in reality . I would say force people to celebrate Eid at their work place , so no transport should be open up yet . If business folks need to go to Dhaka to buy cloths for Eid selling , they can go in alternative ways ( like all can rent a bus for themselves with the approval of administration) , but will govt do this ?

Again it's very dangerous to open up Eid market for short time . Yes after Eid they can order cloth stores to open for 6 hours , but not before EID . It's very very dangerous .

Finally I say that yes *I agree* with you about *lifting lock down slowly* , as I am not also die hard fan of herd immunity .

But govt must understand the pulse of common folks . If Eid market is open for limited time it will just swarm with people . Not opening shops at all in Eid market could be the better solution than opening up for limited time . Govt only opened them because either because of lack of practical knowledge , or only for the pressure of business persons .*Because if shops are open for 6 hours only , that is more than enough time to make huge profit , they will employ multiple salesman and will keep selling to mass people . *

*So if you need to prevent gathering you must open up either for 24 hours , or do not open at all ! *

After Eid has passed you can put restriction again ( as a part of slow lift of lock down) as few people buy cloth before one month after Eid festival passed .*Yes I am not the die hard fan of herd immunity so I am extremely worried about opening up Eid market for 6/7 hours!*

*No one needs to rely on my narratives , but what I am saying if it is the ground reality , then can anyone deny that govt is actually committing grave mistake for opening up Eid market for limited hours of a day ?*
@UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Some good points to read for my fellow compatriots . This is Bengali only article .

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55405/যে-কারণে-বাংলাদেশে-দ্রুত-করোনা-কমে-যাওয়ার-আশাবাদ


----------



## Black_cats

*DGHS reports three more virus deaths, 790 fresh cases*
FE ONLINE DESK | Published: May 06, 2020 14:49:49 | Updated: May 06, 2020 15:11:02




UNB file photo used only for representation

Three more people died from novel coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours to 8:00am on Wednesday, bringing the body count to 186.

Besides, 790 others were diagnosed with COVID-19 during the same period, taking the number of such cases in the country to 11,719, said Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General (Administration) of Health Services (DGHS), while briefing the media live at 2:30pm.

This is the highest single-day cases the country has so far reported since March 08, when it first registered three new cases in the country.

The fresh coronavirus infections were found after testing 6,241 samples during the period under review, she said.

Meanwhile, the global death toll from coronavirus has reached 258,511 as of Wednesday noon.

It has so far infected 3,741,444 people around the world, according to Worldometer - a website that provides real-time updates.

Of them, 2,235,470 are currently being treated and 49,243 of them are in serious or critical condition.

So far, 1,247,463 people have recovered.

The novel coronavirus disease was first reported in China in December last year.

As the COVID-19 began sweeping across the world, the World Health Organization (WHO) declared it a pandemic on March 11 this year.

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...-more-virus-deaths-790-fresh-cases-1588755618


----------



## ebr77

- Mosques will be opening up from tomorrow with some conditions - mainly on maintaining social distance.
- Shopping malls will open from 10 May , 10 am to 5 pm , with some Govt directions such as maintaining social distance , keeping soap water .

-





saw this post in Facebook today . This represents our new reality for the 3.5 crore working class people - many of whom may loose our secure respected well paid jobs. 

May Allah save us .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Even though Govt declared they will allow shops and malls to open up , the following malls / markets decided not to open up: 


1 . New Marker , Dhaka (https://m.banglanews24.com/national/news/bd/787025.details)
2. Bashundhara City Shopping Mall (https://m.banglanews24.com/economics-business/news/bd/786949.details)


----------



## UKBengali

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...-spike-in-bangladesh-790-infected-in-24-hours


In summary:

13 dead
199 deaths.
1910 recovered.



*Highest single-day Covid-19 deaths reported*
Md Saidun Nabi

 Published at 02:43 pm May 7th, 2020





Bigstock
Fatalities reach 199 as 13 deaths reported in 24 hours

Bangladesh has reported 13 deaths from the novel coronavirus in the 24 hours to Thursday morning, marking the country’s the highest single-day fatalities.

With the latest figures, the death toll rises to 199, the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said. 

Earlier on Thursday during the daily virus bulletin, it said that number of infections stood at 12,425 as 706 new cases were registered during the same period. 

However, the DGHS announced the toll of fatalities hours later.

As many as 130 patients recovered from the virus in the 24 hours, taking the figure to 1,910.

A total of 6,382 samples were collected in the past 24 hours and of those 5,867 samples were tested in 34 labs across the country, DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said at the bulletin.

As of Thursday, 265,244 people died from Covid-19 with a total of 3,835,125 confirmed cases, in 215 countries and territories globally, according to Worldometer


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...-spike-in-bangladesh-790-infected-in-24-hours
> 
> 
> In summary:
> 
> 13 dead
> 199 deaths.
> 1910 recovered.
> 
> 
> 
> *Highest single-day Covid-19 deaths reported*
> Md Saidun Nabi
> 
> Published at 02:43 pm May 7th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigstock
> Fatalities reach 199 as 13 deaths reported in 24 hours
> 
> Bangladesh has reported 13 deaths from the novel coronavirus in the 24 hours to Thursday morning, *marking the country’s the highest single-day fatalities.*
> 
> With the latest figures, the death toll rises to 199, the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said.
> 
> Earlier on Thursday during the daily virus bulletin, it said that number of infections stood at 12,425 as 706 new cases were registered during the same period.
> 
> However, the DGHS announced the toll of fatalities hours later.
> 
> As many as 130 patients recovered from the virus in the 24 hours, taking the figure to 1,910.
> 
> A total of 6,382 samples were collected in the past 24 hours and of those 5,867 samples were tested in 34 labs across the country, DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said at the bulletin.
> 
> As of Thursday, 265,244 people died from Covid-19 with a total of 3,835,125 confirmed cases, in 215 countries and territories globally, according to Worldometer


It was not highest death . It's 2nd highest ! Highest was 15 death , the same news site published it ! T*his is called amateur & propaganda journalism in Bangladesh !*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...dates-discussion.657262/page-23#post-12243415

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Bangladesh's coronavirus deaths cross 200, cases top 13,000*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 08 May 2020 02:57 PM BdST Updated: 08 May 2020 03:34 PM BdST










*Bangladesh has registered seven more deaths from the coronavirus over a 24-hour period, taking the body count past 200, in a grim milestone, within two months of reporting its first COVID-19 cases.*





The tally of infections surged to *13,134* in the 24 hours to 8 am Friday after another *709* people tested positive from *5,941* samples, DGHS Additional Director General Nasima Sultana said in a media briefing on Friday.

The death toll from the virus currently stands at* 206*, according to government data.

The recovery count also rose to *2,101* after *191* more patients were discharged from hospitals in the last 24 hours, said Nasima.

A total of* 5,941* samples were tested at *35* authorised laboratories across the country in the same period, she added.


Globally, over 3.85 million people have been infected with COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, and more than 269,000 have died, according to a tally by the Johns Hopkins University.


Infections have been reported in more than 210 countries and territories since the first cases were identified in China in December 2019.


----------



## ebr77

UK,US , Pakistan is opening up . Wonder how long BD will take now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> It was not highest death . It's 2nd highest ! Highest was 15 death , the same news site published it ! T*his is called amateur & propaganda journalism in Bangladesh !*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...dates-discussion.657262/page-23#post-12243415




And just fell again today down to 7, although every death is tragic.

Like I say BD has more freedom to open up a little now with relatively low numbers of deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> And just fell again today down to 7, although every death is tragic.
> 
> Like I say BD has more freedom to open up a little now with relatively low numbers of deaths.


Yes , and this man also think so . He is a Bangladeshi doctor lives in London .

https://www.banglainsider.com/health/55514/বাংলাদেশ-সরকার-সঠিক-সিদ্ধান্তটাই-নিয়েছে

@Michael Corleone


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Breaking News
8 more die; 636 new coronavirus cases in 24 hrs 8 more die; 636 new coronavirus cases in 24 hrs

BANGLADESH

9 May, 2020 02:51:26 PM / LAST MODIFIED: 9 May, 2020 02:59:55 PM







*Coronavirus cases jump to 13,770 in Bangladesh*
Independent Online Desk/UNB




Bangladesh’s confirmed coronavirus cases surged to 13,770 on Saturday after the health authorities announced detection of 663 new patients in the last 24 hours.

“Besides, 8 more deaths were reported during the same period, taking the death toll in the country to 214,” Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, an Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), said at the daily online briefing.

On Friday, the country confirmed 709 cases and seven deaths.

Coronavirus, first reported in China in December last year, has infected 4,012,837 people and killed 276,216 worldwide as of Saturday morning, according to Worldometer.

The virus is affecting 212 countries and territories around the world and two international conveyances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Atlas 

Great news as over 2400 recoveries from coronavirus now recorded so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> @Atlas
> 
> Great news as over 2400 recoveries from coronavirus now recorded so far.


I hope more test will be performed everyday with slow lifting lockdown . IMHO we should invest on medical services instead of lock down and feeding idle people . But I see that test is not increasing . I want more test per day !

However they say the nature of coronavirus in Bangladesh . And yes lungs i infection is lesser so I think people will not have in too much trouble !
https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55606/বাংলাদেশে-করোনার-যত-আলাদা-বৈশিষ্ট্য

@UKBengali


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> I hope more test will be performed everyday with slow lifting lockdown . IMHO we should invest on medical services instead of lock down and feeding idle people . But I see that test is not increasing . I want more test per day !
> 
> However they say the nature of coronavirus in Bangladesh . And yes lungs i infection is lesser so I think people will not have in too much trouble !
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55606/বাংলাদেশে-করোনার-যত-আলাদা-বৈশিষ্ট্য
> 
> @UKBengali



Testing and tracking capacity needs to be increased massively to keep the virus at bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Actual 3M N95 US standard 3-layer mask being produced locally now at very low cost.






We could not top China's 10 days, but 5000 bed temporary hospital (with central HVAC and ICU facilities) erected in Bangladesh in 21 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

@UKBengali 

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55630/ঢাকামুখী-মানুষের-ঈদ-উৎসব

After all what can administration even do if people choose to travel ? Should not they open all transport to reduce crowd?


----------



## VikingRaider

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...top-14-600-in-bangladesh-14-more-die-in-24hrs

*Coronavirus: 14 more die in 24hrs, cases top 14,600*
Tribune Desk

Published at 02:39 pm May 10th, 2020





Bigstock

Highest 887 cases recorded in 24 hours

Bangladesh has recorded the second highest coronavirus deaths in a single day as 14 more people have died of the deadly disease in the last 24 hours.

With the latest figure, the number of total fatalities rose to 228.

Besides, the confirmed cases from coronavirus infection have surpassed the 14,000-mark in Bangladesh as the country recorded the highest single day cases with 887 more people tested positive in the past 24 hours.

With this, the number of total confirmed cases jumped to 14,657.

Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Additional Director General (Administration) Prof Nasima Sultana revealed the latest figures in a daily online bulletin on Covid-19 situation from Dhaka on Sunday afternoon.

She said, among the 14 deceased, 10 were men and four women.

On May 8, the deaths from coronavirus infection crossed the 200-mark in Bangladesh, just three weeks after the country witnessed the 100-mark in fatalities.

Bangladesh recorded its first fatality on March 18 and crossed its 100-mark on April 20.

On April 17, the country recorded the highest deaths (15) from the pandemic announced by the World Health Organization (WHO).

The DGHS official said as many as 5,642 samples were collected in the last 24 hours while 5,738 were tested in 36 laboratories across the country.

In the briefing, Prof Nasima also revealed that 236 more Covid-19 patients have recovered from the infection in the last 24 hours.

As per the revised guidelines provided by the newly formed Clinical Management Committee of the health authorities, so far 2,650 people have won the fight against coronavirus.

On March 8, the health authorities in Bangladesh reported the first case of Covid-19, a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a new strain of coronavirus named Sars-CoV-2 that broke out in China's Wuhan in December last year and quickly spread throughout the world, becoming a pandemic in less than three months.

_More to follow… 
_
@UKBengali , the infected rate is actually higher today too . But still I speak for herd immunity as no one is practically obeying any distance . Govt should open everything to reduce gathering .

@Bilal9 , requesting your opinion too . Please read #497 post's news link and please write your opinion . Practically is it not the time when govt has to open all transport?

People are creating more crowd because there are no buses! So ferries an ferry ghats are more crowded with people . If transport open up , then the gathering can be slightly reduced.

I am wondering what will happen if people leave Dhaka just before Eid ! Specially who are living near dhaka can easily get other ways to exit


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus cases reach 15,691 in Bangladesh; 11 more die in 24 hrs*
1034 new cases detected in a day


3Shares






















UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- MAY 11, 2020, 02:35 PM

UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS

198 VIEWS

UPDATE- MAY 11, 2020, 02:55 PM





Coronavirus cases in Bangladesh rose to *15,691* on Monday as *1034* new patients were detected in the last 24 hours, according to Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) .

“Besides, *11* more deaths were reported during the same period, taking the death toll in the country to *239*,” Additional Director General of DGHS Prof Dr Nasima Sultana said at the daily online briefing.




_Source:IEDCR_

In the last 24 hours, 37 coronavirus testing laboratories across the country tested * 7208* samples, she added.

Since the first reported in China in December last year, coronavirus has infected 4,180,303 people globally, according to Worldometer.

Besides, the global death tally from coronavirus pandemic reached to 283,860 as of Sunday morning.


----------



## VikingRaider

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> *Coronavirus cases reach 15,691 in Bangladesh; 11 more die in 24 hrs*
> 1034 new cases detected in a day
> 
> 
> 3Shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNB NEWS
> 
> DHAKA
> 
> PUBLISH- MAY 11, 2020, 02:35 PM
> 
> UNB NEWS - UNB NEWS
> 
> 198 VIEWS
> 
> UPDATE- MAY 11, 2020, 02:55 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus cases in Bangladesh rose to *15,691* on Monday as *1034* new patients were detected in the last 24 hours, according to Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) .
> 
> “Besides, *11* more deaths were reported during the same period, taking the death toll in the country to *239*,” Additional Director General of DGHS Prof Dr Nasima Sultana said at the daily online briefing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source:IEDCR_
> 
> In the last 24 hours, 37 coronavirus testing laboratories across the country tested * 7208* samples, she added.
> 
> Since the first reported in China in December last year, coronavirus has infected 4,180,303 people globally, according to Worldometer.
> 
> Besides, the global death tally from coronavirus pandemic reached to 283,860 as of Sunday morning.



Infection rate does not matter , as much testing is done so more infection detected . thankfully now recovery rate is much higher . may May Allah be with the family of these dead ! May be give them strength!@UKBengali


Meanwhile, 252 patients of Covid-19 have recovered around the country in the last 24 hours. The total recovery number stands at 2,902 and recovery rate is at 18.52 percent now, the DGHS official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Infection rate does not matter , as much testing is done so more infection detected . thankfully now recovery rate is much higher . may May Allah be with the family of these dead ! May be give them strength!@UKBengali
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, 252 patients of Covid-19 have recovered around the country in the last 24 hours. The total recovery number stands at 2,902 and recovery rate is at 18.52 percent now, the DGHS official said.




Yes and no need to be alarmed over new infections as over 7200 people were tested in the last 24 hours.

The all important positives/tests is still within the 10-15% range which means the virus is not spreading out of control.

The number of deaths is stabilised at the 10 mark median over the last month and hundreds of people are recovering from the virus every day now.

PS - Although there is no 100% certainty with this, I think another reason why the deaths have remained relatively low is that people in BD are getting a low dose of the virus when they become infected and so the virus has less of an effect of them. The heat, sun and the rising humidity is rapidly degrading the virus once it leaves a human host.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

UKBengali said:


> Yes and no need to be alarmed over new infections as over 7200 people were tested in the last 24 hours.


Correct , also no need to read news headlines that much as their damn click bait headlines only make people frustrated , and that can be harmful for immune system .



UKBengali said:


> The all important positives/tests is still within the 10-15% range which means the virus is not spreading out of control.


Actually Infection rate does not matter . TBH if you need herd immunity , more people need to be infected . The main advantage is *death rate are Alhamdulillah under control* ( although every single death is very painful and losses are great , only they know the real pain who lost their own people), so if even infection rate increase and death rate does not increase or reduce , then it's actually a great sign .



UKBengali said:


> The number of deaths is stabilised at the 10 mark median over the last month and hundreds of people are recovering from the virus every day now.


Inshallah the rate will be reduced soon . So if infected people do not die , then it's actually success to the road of herd immunity !



UKBengali said:


> PS - Although there is no 100% certainty with this, I think another reason why the deaths have remained relatively low is that people in BD are getting a low dose of the virus when they become infected and so the virus has less of an effect of them. The heat, sun and the rising humidity is rapidly degrading the virus once it leaves a human host.


Exactly .


----------



## UKBengali

Atlas said:


> Actually Infection rate does not matter . TBH if you need herd immunity , more people need to be infected . The main advantage is *death rate are Alhamdulillah under control* ( although every single death is very painful and losses are great , only they know the real pain who lost their own people), so if even infection rate increase and death rate does not increase or reduce , then it's actually a great sign .




We do not yet know whether "herd immunity" can exist for this virus as no-one knows whether once you get it whether you will get it again.

I still think we need to be careful about the infection rate running out of control as we do not want too many elderly(70+) people getting the virus. Remember it is also very important that hospitals do not get overwhelmed with too many sick people at any one time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gibbs

UKBengali said:


> We do not yet know whether "herd immunity" can exist for this virus as no-one knows whether once you get it whether you will get it again.
> 
> I still think we need to be careful about the infection rate running out of control as we do not want too many elderly(70+) people getting the virus. Remember it is also very important that hospitals do not get overwhelmed with too many sick people at any one time.



"Herd immunity" is a massive massive risk, For one thing you need a world class health system with tens of thousands of ICU facilities second to none at the moment to even think of such a method to cope with the numbers, Which all of us know that doesn't exist in any developing nation let alone Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Gibbs said:


> "Herd immunity" is a massive massive risk, For one thing you need a world class health system with tens of thousands of ICU facilities second to none at the moment to even think of such a method to cope with the numbers, Which all of us know that doesn't exist in any developing nation let alone Bangladesh


Hunger is more massive risk . TBH lock down is for elites who have no tension of money . But poor people prefer their daily breads more than the luxurious lock down . *But I do not expect that you are going to agree with me , nor my expat compatriots will do*. Life of common folks in Bangladesh is not as luxury as some of our compatriots believe . Also Bangladesh govt can not solve all problem that caused by lock down , it's not so rich . Bangladesh is developing at a good pace no doubt , but it's not California/Los Angels as our Impotent minister claim.

So instead of speaking as a selfish person *I speak for common poor folks *as I always live in reality . Lockdown and other theory will not going to fill belly of these people *who neither can close their small business , nor can stand on a line to take relief*. They are bound to pay house rent and shop rent . people who have private job with low salary are at risk of becoming jobless .

*In theory you can say that house owners should forced by govt not to take their house rent . But all house owners are not rich , they live on their rent money , some people has huge amount of bank loan and they pay all loan from their rent income . So if such decision is taken by govt it will affect them massively .*

So *the luxury of lock down have no value in their life* . *Truth bites I know* , but this is the reality . majority can not remain hungry or needy only to make the life of rich more safer more luxurious. So lock down for poor a poor country is just bulls.hit . Many more people die without coronavirus but that never make an issue , as rich people have money to visit Singapore to get better medical service, while poor ( they even can not dream of Singapore , let alone fly there to get medical service) always die in govt hospitals ( in Bangladesh) that are although much developed comparing the era of pure democracy ( 2001-2006 ) , still not sufficient to provide proper medical service to people.

*Let the rich stay at home , let the poor, lower middle class or other middle class people choose their own fate . *

@bluesky , if you *really believe *that you are *neutral , realistic, truthful, and sincere *, I think *perhaps *it's time to write some *realistic and sincere *opinion about lock down and it's long term effect in Bangladesh ( my apologies if you already wrote butI missed them ) .


----------



## Gibbs

Opening up the country need to be done is stages that can be better managed, Till then it's the govt prerogative to provide essentials for the population.. If not you will have to face disastrous consequences, Heard immunity is not suitable for highly densely populated communities like Bangladesh, You health care system simply cant cope with the numbers

According to this report even within the region Bangladesh is worse off in healthcare

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-co...ng-pakistan-bangladesh-india-srilanka.665778/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Today, PIA Airbus A320 (aircraft registration AP-BLW) performed Karachi to Dhaka via Kathmandu rescue flight PK8268 to repatriate stranded Pakistanis from Nepal and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

*Covid-19: 11 die, 969 infected, 245 recover in 24 hours*







Star Online Report

Eleven people died with coronavirus infections in the last 24 hours, the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said today.

The death toll now stands at 250, said Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general (administration) of DGHS, during a briefing.

Nine hundred and sixty-nine people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours.

With this, the total number of infected has reached 16,607.

A total of *6,773 *samples were tested in 38 labs across the country since yesterday, Dr Nasima added.

Meanwhile, 245 Covid-19 patients have recovered around the country in the last 24 hours. The *total recovery* number stands at *3,147*, the DGHS official said.

A total of 152 people were put under isolation in the last 24 hours, she added

*Source *:https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...die-969-infected-245-recover-24-hours-1901905


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


>


About the business related to the medicine . This article suggest that it's production cost is no more than 9 usd mean 765 taka ( USDis 85 BDT). So including their profit I think the medicine should cost 1000 /1100 tk ( or highest 1500 tk ) instead of 5000/6000 tk . It's too unfortunate that the companies want to suck public blood even during the pandemic . Bangladesh govt should take care of it.

Please read the article , it's can not be copied as right click is disabled. @UKBengali your opinion please!


https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55729/করোনার-ওষুধ-নিয়ে-রমরমা-বাণিজ্য

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Corona Genome sequencing continues in Bangladesh


Atlas said:


> About the business related to the medicine . This article suggest that it's production cost is no more than 9 usd mean 765 taka ( USDis 85 BDT). So including their profit I think the medicine should cost 1000 /1100 tk ( or highest 1500 tk ) instead of 5000/6000 tk . It's too unfortunate that the companies want to suck public blood even during the pandemic . Bangladesh govt should take care of it.
> 
> Please read the article , it's can not be copied as right click is disabled. @UKBengali your opinion please!
> 
> 
> https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/55729/করোনার-ওষুধ-নিয়ে-রমরমা-বাণিজ্য



Well it's not like there are lots of options when it comes to getting Remdesivir, even in cheap generic form.

But I do agree, Govt. should fix the price down to the price of ingredients and add admin.+production costs.

The companies producing the drug should definitely not be profiteering at this time for local use.

For export they can add some premium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh logs highest 19 deaths from coronavirus, 1,162 infections in a day

Bangladesh logged the highest deaths and infections of COVID-19 in last 24 hours until 8:00am on Tuesday.

More 19 people died and 1162 tested positive for the novel coronavirus infection .

With the latest figures, the death toll hits 269 and the number of infections 17,822 in the country, said

Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services in the daily online bulletin on the COVID-19 situation.

Among the deceased, seven were female and 12 were male.

In the last 24 hours, 214 more people got recovered from the disease totalling the number 3,361.

https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...1byVnwlTtFQAZKnPDNY_vMTLSyijUHfRY1xce7UEDh1qE


----------



## VikingRaider

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh logs highest 19 deaths from coronavirus, 1,162 infections in a day
> 
> Bangladesh logged the highest deaths and infections of COVID-19 in last 24 hours until 8:00am on Tuesday.
> 
> More 19 people died and 1162 tested positive for the novel coronavirus infection .
> 
> With the latest figures, the death toll hits 269 and the number of infections 17,822 in the country, said
> 
> Nasima Sultana, additional director general of the Directorate General of Health Services in the daily online bulletin on the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> Among the deceased, seven were female and 12 were male.
> 
> In the last 24 hours, 214 more people got recovered from the disease totalling the number 3,361.
> 
> https://www.newagebd.net/article/10...1byVnwlTtFQAZKnPDNY_vMTLSyijUHfRY1xce7UEDh1qE


7900 tests were performed . So infection rate is is not increasing. Death is unfortunate no doubt if it is a single death!


----------



## The Ronin

*Govt to extend general holiday till May 30*

Movement of vehicles will be strictly monitored during the Eid-ul-Fitr holiday

As the number of Covid-19 cases and deaths are on the rise in Bangladesh, the government has decided to extend the duration of the ongoing general holiday till May 30 to curb the transmission of coronavirus.

Farhad Hossain, state minister for Public Administration, told UNB that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has directed to extend the holidays.

A gazette notification will be issued on Wednesday or Thursday in this regard, he said.

“Strict restrictions will be imposed on transportation,” Farhad said adding that no vehicle will be allowed to run on roads four days before Eid-ul-Fitr and two days after it, except emergency services.

In addition, government employees cannot leave their respective stations, he added.

The movement of vehicles will also be strictly monitored during the Eid-ul-Fitr holiday, said Farhad.

On March 23, the government declared a general holiday from March 26 to April 4 to curb the spread of coronavirus.

Later, the shutdown was extended in six phases. A notification on April 25 included a directive that all the ministries, divisions, and their subordinate offices involved in providing emergency services will remain open on a limited scale during the extended general holidays.

On the same day, the Public Administration Ministry said government offices at division, district, and upazila levels under 18 ministries and divisions will remain open on a limited scale.

The government closed all educational institutions and shut down rail, road, river, and air communications to prevent the spread of the highly contagious virus.

Amid high risk of coronavirus transmission, some garment factories reopened on April 26 and factory owners claimed they were operating with workers available in Dhaka maintaining hygiene issues.

Bangladesh confirmed 17,822 coronavirus cases and 269 deaths until Wednesday.

Till now, the fast spreading coronavirus has claimed more than 294,414 lives and infected more than 4,374,914 people across the world, according to worldometer.

As many as 1,622,069 people have recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 212 countries and territories across the planet.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...SbSzUWXiL8IPiWPISrynX68p3IAgDKfHNIb3gxCtG-ZJI


----------



## VikingRaider

The Ronin said:


> *Govt to extend general holiday till May 30*
> 
> Movement of vehicles will be strictly monitored during the Eid-ul-Fitr holiday
> 
> As the number of Covid-19 cases and deaths are on the rise in Bangladesh, the government has decided to extend the duration of the ongoing general holiday till May 30 to curb the transmission of coronavirus.
> 
> Farhad Hossain, state minister for Public Administration, told UNB that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has directed to extend the holidays.
> 
> A gazette notification will be issued on Wednesday or Thursday in this regard, he said.
> 
> “Strict restrictions will be imposed on transportation,” Farhad said adding that no vehicle will be allowed to run on roads four days before Eid-ul-Fitr and two days after it, except emergency services.
> 
> In addition, government employees cannot leave their respective stations, he added.
> 
> The movement of vehicles will also be strictly monitored during the Eid-ul-Fitr holiday, said Farhad.
> 
> On March 23, the government declared a general holiday from March 26 to April 4 to curb the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> Later, the shutdown was extended in six phases. A notification on April 25 included a directive that all the ministries, divisions, and their subordinate offices involved in providing emergency services will remain open on a limited scale during the extended general holidays.
> 
> On the same day, the Public Administration Ministry said government offices at division, district, and upazila levels under 18 ministries and divisions will remain open on a limited scale.
> 
> The government closed all educational institutions and shut down rail, road, river, and air communications to prevent the spread of the highly contagious virus.
> 
> Amid high risk of coronavirus transmission, some garment factories reopened on April 26 and factory owners claimed they were operating with workers available in Dhaka maintaining hygiene issues.
> 
> Bangladesh confirmed 17,822 coronavirus cases and 269 deaths until Wednesday.
> 
> Till now, the fast spreading coronavirus has claimed more than 294,414 lives and infected more than 4,374,914 people across the world, according to worldometer.
> 
> As many as 1,622,069 people have recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 212 countries and territories across the planet.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...SbSzUWXiL8IPiWPISrynX68p3IAgDKfHNIb3gxCtG-ZJI


It's called catching water with fish net !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Covid-19: Bangladesh reports 14 deaths, 1,041 cases in 24hrs*
Md Saidun Nabi

 Published at 02:39 pm May 14th, 2020







The total number of confirmed Covid-19 cases surpassed the *18,000-mark*, climbing to *18,863* with the additional cases

Bangladesh has reported *14* more deaths from Covid-19 cases with *1,041* people testing positive in the last 24-hours.

With the latest figures, the country's Covid-19 death toll has risen to *283*.

The total number of confirmed Covid-19 cases on Thursday surpassed the 18,000-mark, climbing to *18,863* with the additional cases.

Prof Nasima Sultana, additional director general (Add DG-administration) of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), revealed the country's latest Covid-19 figures through a daily online bulletin from Dhaka on Thursday.

Of the deceased, three were female and the rest were male.

As many as *7,837* samples were collected and 7,392 were tested in the last 24-hours. A total of *151,930* tests have been conducted till date, she said.

On Wednesday, Bangladesh recorded the highest Covid-19 daily death toll and cases tally -- with 19 deaths and 1,162 cases.

On March 8, the health authorities in Bangladesh reported the first case of Covid-19, a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a new strain of coronavirus, Sars-CoV-2.

Till now, the fast spreading coronavirus has claimed more than 298,320 lives and infected more than 4,442,410 people across the world, according to worldometer.

As many as 1,668,240 people have recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 213 countries and territories across the planet.


----------



## VikingRaider

*https://www.thedailystar.net/corona...-number-crosses-20000-15-die-24-hours-1902868*

*Covid-19: total infection number crosses 20,000, 15 die in 24 hours*







Star Online Report

Fifteen people have died with coronavirus infections in the last 24 hours while the total number of infected has crossed the grim milestone of 20,000, the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) said today.

The death toll now stands at 298, said Prof Dr Nasima Sultana, additional director general (administration) of DGHS, during a briefing.

*1,202 *people have tested positive for Covid-19 in the last 24 hours. With this, the total number of infected has reached 20,065.

A total of *8,582 *samples were tested, the highest so far, in 41 labs across the country since yesterday, Dr Nasima said.

Meanwhile *279 *Covid-19 patients recovered since yesterday. The total number of recovered patients now stands at 3,882, the DGHS official added.

*PS*: @UKBengali , you fron 4/5 dasy the infection rate is 14% . More tests are done so more infection , with slight increase than [past days that was 12% . It's not so bad right ?

I think we are on right tract. relaxing lockdown did not back fire ( we can safely ignore media rant ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

The Ronin said:


> *Govt to extend general holiday till May 30*
> 
> Movement of vehicles will be strictly monitored during the Eid-ul-Fitr holiday
> 
> As the number of Covid-19 cases and deaths are on the rise in Bangladesh, the government has decided to extend the duration of the ongoing general holiday till May 30 to curb the transmission of coronavirus.
> 
> Farhad Hossain, state minister for Public Administration, told UNB that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has directed to extend the holidays.
> 
> A gazette notification will be issued on Wednesday or Thursday in this regard, he said.
> 
> “Strict restrictions will be imposed on transportation,” Farhad said adding that no vehicle will be allowed to run on roads four days before Eid-ul-Fitr and two days after it, except emergency services.
> 
> In addition, government employees cannot leave their respective stations, he added.
> 
> The movement of vehicles will also be strictly monitored during the Eid-ul-Fitr holiday, said Farhad.
> 
> On March 23, the government declared a general holiday from March 26 to April 4 to curb the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> Later, the shutdown was extended in six phases. A notification on April 25 included a directive that all the ministries, divisions, and their subordinate offices involved in providing emergency services will remain open on a limited scale during the extended general holidays.
> 
> On the same day, the Public Administration Ministry said government offices at division, district, and upazila levels under 18 ministries and divisions will remain open on a limited scale.
> 
> The government closed all educational institutions and shut down rail, road, river, and air communications to prevent the spread of the highly contagious virus.
> 
> Amid high risk of coronavirus transmission, some garment factories reopened on April 26 and factory owners claimed they were operating with workers available in Dhaka maintaining hygiene issues.
> 
> Bangladesh confirmed 17,822 coronavirus cases and 269 deaths until Wednesday.
> 
> Till now, the fast spreading coronavirus has claimed more than 294,414 lives and infected more than 4,374,914 people across the world, according to worldometer.
> 
> As many as 1,622,069 people have recovered from Covid-19, a disease caused by a new strain of coronavirus, which has spread to 212 countries and territories across the planet.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/health...SbSzUWXiL8IPiWPISrynX68p3IAgDKfHNIb3gxCtG-ZJI


And how does that benefit common people of BD !! It seems the establishment is rather following Modi’s declaration and announcing our general holidays after they don.


----------



## VikingRaider

ebr77 said:


> And how does that benefit common people of BD !! It seems the establishment is rather following Modi’s declaration and announcing our general holidays after they don.


I would say that the lockdown is only to save the rich who do not need money to buy everyday goods . You see for govt holiday govt employees will be at home but will get paid . But private employees with low salary are suffering extremely . Small business men too are suffering .Nobody cares!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*1st COVID-19 case detected in Rohingya camps in Bangladesh*
_ 
*Aid workers warn of potential humanitarian disaster if there is a significant outbreak in camps*
Reuters


Posted: 3 Hours Ago
Last Updated: 2 Hours Ago






A health worker from an aid organization walks wearing a hazmat suit at the Kutupalong Rohingya refugee camp in Cox's Bazar, Bangladesh on April 15. Authorities on Thursday reported the first coronavirus case in the crowded camps for Rohingya refugees in southern Bangladesh. (Shafiqur Rahman/The Associated Press)
The novel coronavirus has been detected in one of the southern Bangladesh camps that are home to more than a million Rohingya refugees, officials said on Thursday, as humanitarian groups warned the infection could devastate the crowded settlement.

An ethnic Rohingya refugee and another person have tested positive for COVID-19, a senior Bangladeshi official and a UN spokesperson said. It was the first confirmed case in camps more densely populated than most crowded cities on Earth.

"Today they have been taken to an isolation centre after they tested positive," Mahbub Alam Talukder, the refugee relief and repatriation commissioner, told Reuters by phone.

ADVERTISEMENT

The other patient was from the "host population," a term usually referring to local residents outside the camps, the UN spokesperson said.




*Aid workers brace for impact of coronavirus in refugee camps*


Coronavirus infections have been gathering pace in recent days in Bangladesh, which has reported 18,863 cases of COVID-19 and 283 deaths.

Aid workers have warned of a potential humanitarian disaster if there is a significant outbreak in the refugee camps outside Cox's Bazar.

Dr. Shamim Jahan, Save the Children's health director in Bangladesh, said in a statement the virus already had overwhelmed the country.

"There are only an estimated 2,000 ventilators in all of Bangladesh, serving a population of 160 million people. In the Rohingya refugee camps — home to nearly a million people — there are no intensive care beds at this moment," he said.






A Rohingya refugee walks at a refugee camp in Cox's Bazar, Bangladesh on March 7, 2019. (Mohammad Ponir Hossain/Reuters)
ADVERTISEMENT

"Now that the virus has entered the world's largest refugee settlement in Cox's Bazar, we are looking at the very real prospect that thousands of people may die from COVID-19. This pandemic could set Bangladesh back by decades."

U.S. ambassador at large for international religious freedom, Sam Brownback, told Washington reporters by phone: "I've been to the refugee camp. It is (so) incredibly crowded that the COVID virus will spread through there very rapidly, unfortunately. They have to have access to adequate health care."

*Disease could 'devastate' refugee population*
Health facilities lack staff and space, while people in the camps do not have enough soap and water or space to protect themselves, said Manish Agrawal, Bangladesh country director at the International Rescue Committee.

"Here, people are living 40,000 to 70,000 people per square kilometre. That's at least 1.6 times the population density on board the Diamond Princess cruise ship, where the disease spread four times as fast than in Wuhan at the peak of the outbreak," he said.




*INTERACTIVE Coronavirus tracker: 73,000+ cases in Canada on Friday*


"Without efforts to increase health-care access, improve sanitation, isolate suspected cases and decongest the camp, the disease will devastate the refugee and local population here, where there is a much lower standard of living and a higher rate of existing illness that make refugees more susceptible to the virus."

More than 730,000 Rohingya arrived from Myanmar in late 2017 after fleeing a military crackdown. Myanmar is facing charges of genocide at the International Court of Justice in the Hague over the violence. The army denies genocide, saying it was fighting a legitimate battle against Rohingya militants who attacked first.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5571007
_


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Coronavirus death toll in Bangladesh crosses 300*
930 new cases, 16 deaths reported in 24 hrs























UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- MAY 16, 2020, 02:40 PM

241 VIEWS

UPDATE- MAY 16, 2020, 02:59 PM





*Sixteen* more people died from coronavirus in Bangladesh in the last 24 hours until Saturday, taking the death toll to *314.*

Besides, 930 new patients tested positive during the same period, raising the number of such cases to *20,995*.

Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Prof Dr Nasima Sultana came up with the disclosure at its daily online briefing.






In the last 24 hours, 32 coronavirus testing laboratories across the country tested *6782* samples, she added.

She also said that in the last 24 hours, *235* coronavirus-infected people made full recovery in the country.

The global death toll from coronavirus reached 308,807 as of Saturday.

According to worldometer data, 4,639,157 cases have so far been confirmed since the virus was first reported in China in December last year. So far, 1,766,039 people have recovered.






Of those infected, 2,564,311 are currently being treated and 45,014 of them are in serious or critical condition.

The World Health Organisation declared the coronavirus crisis a pandemic on March 11. Bangladesh confirmed its first coronavirus cases on March 8 and the first death on March 18.

To cope with the worsening coronavirus situation, the government on Thursday extended general holidays further until May 30.

The Roads and Highways Division (RHD) said the public transport services will also remain suspended until May 30.


----------



## ebr77

Atlas said:


> I would say that the lockdown is only to save the rich who do not need money to buy everyday goods . You see for govt holiday govt employees will be at home but will get paid . But private employees with low salary are suffering extremely . Small business men too are suffering .Nobody cares!


A lot of people are losing their jobs . Many those are employed will not get full salary or eid bonus . 
economic devastation that is being caused by this lockdown is unprecedent for the small business owners and private service holders . It will take a long time to recover for them .


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

*Single-day highest 22 deaths from coronavirus, 1773 new cases*





Bangladesh today confirmed single-day highest 22 more deaths from the novel coronavirus and 1773 new cases of infection testing 10,262 samples in the last 24 hours.

With this, the death toll from the deadly virus rose to 408 and the number of total infections stood at 28,511. 

Additional Director General of Health Directorate Professor Dr Nasima Sultana made the disclosure during a virtual briefing today.

The virus has killed 329,903 people globally and infected 5,101,473 so far.

https://tbsnews.net/coronavirus-chr...-highest-22-deaths-coronavirus-1773-new-cases


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Black_cats said:


> 10,262 samples


Impressive increase


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

*Bangladesh's coronavirus cases jump to 32,078*
1,873 new cases, 20 deaths reported in 24 hours























UNB NEWS

DHAKA

PUBLISH- MAY 23, 2020, 02:14 PM

327 VIEWS

UPDATE- MAY 23, 2020, 04:01 PM





The confirmed coronavirus cases in Bangladesh rose to *32,078* on Saturday after the health authorities announced the detection of *1,873* new cases.

The national death tally went up to *452* with another *20* deaths in the last 24 hours.

Additional Director General of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS) Prof Dr Nasima Sultana came up with the disclosure at the daily health bulletin.

In the last 24 hours, 47 coronavirus testing laboratories across the country tested *10,834* samples, she added.







During the period, Dr Nasima said, *296* coronavirus-infected people recovered fully in the country which upped the total number of recoveries to 6,486. 

Against the total number of detected cases, the recovery rate is *20.22* percent while the mortality rate *1.41* percent in Bangladesh, Dr Nasima said. 

Previously, Bangladesh reported the single-day record number of new coronavirus cases of 1,773 on Thursday.

Among the deceased, 16 were male and four were female. “Four died in Dhaka division, eight in Chattogram division, two each in Rangpur, Rajshahi and Mymensingh divisions, and one each in Sylhet and Khulna divisions,” Dr Nasima said. 


Of the 22 victims, 15 died at hospitals and four at homes while another was declared brought dead at hospital. 

Among the newly deceased patients, Dr Nasima said, 12 were aged above 50.

“Their age analysis says, two were aged between 21 and 30 years, three between 31 and 40, three between 41 and 50, eight between 51 and 60, three between 61 and 70, and another between 71 and 80 years,” she said.





Across the country, 286 more people were taken to isolation in the last 24 hours while 2,322 were home and institutionally quarantined during the period. 

The country has seen a spike in the number of new cases and deaths in recent weeks.

On Friday, the DGHS said 1,694 new cases and 24 deaths were recorded.





Since coronavirus was first reported in China in December last year, there have been more than 5.2 million cases globally, according to Johns Hopkins University.

Coronavirus was declared a pandemic by the World Health Organization (WHO) on March 11.

The virus outbreak dealt a heavy blow to the global economy, disrupting the supply chain and forcing countries to go into prolonged lockdowns.

Bangladesh government declared a general holiday since March 26 to slow down the transmission of the virus. But the move left millions without a job and a large section of people appear to be reluctant to maintain health guidelines.

The government has announced a series of stimulus packages to tackle the economic fallout of the shutdown.


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh is in the grip of a suicide coronavirus attacker*

*




*
Bangladesh in the grip of a suicide bomber! Thousands of suicide bombers are roaming around after the suicide vest! Every region of Bengal is trembling with bombs, smoke is rising all around. Everyone is running in different directions in fear! Experts are sitting in the control room with a map of Bangladesh on the big screen in front, the whole map is filled in red. ” 

What do you think? - After "The Extraction", I am narrating the story of the next series of *Netflix* whose plot is also Bangladesh? Sounds ridiculous?

But, the facts are there! Thousands of suicide bombers are now roaming around us. A time bomb called coronavirus set inside the body. The only difference is that suicide bombers know they are carrying bombs, and attack voluntarily. And don't commit suicide - the attackers are attacking unknowingly. Corona attackers have now reached all the districts of the country. If you don't believe, look at the Corona map of Bangladesh dated May 19-

*

*
Photo: Current status of upazila-based coronavirus infection in Bangladesh. Updated: 19 May 2020 (Source: Department of Health)

However, the picture above is not the whole movie, just a little trailer. According to the data published on 24 May 2020, in the last 24 hours, 6,908 coronavirus tests have been carried out in Bangladesh and 1,532 people have been diagnosed with coronavirus and 26 people have died. If the test had been performed on more people, the number of corona detections would undoubtedly have increased proportionately. That's not because there are only 43 coronavirus testing labs across the country. That is why the number of tests is so low and it takes 2 to 7 days to report the test. And this delay is creating more new human corona bombs every day. 

We don't really know the exact number of victims. We are identifying a part through some experiments. Outside of that, countless more time bombs are roaming the streets. Not getting the right information, not understanding how to stop. As a result, there is lack of coordination in various state decisions.

We would not suffer from this indecision if we knew the exact picture of coronavirus. And the right picture can give us tests, tests, and tests.

The method of testing coronavirus in 43 labs in Bangladesh is called real time PCR. This method tests the patient's saliva or mucus as a sample. This realtime PCR is considered to be the most accurate in diagnosing coronavirus.

However, it is a very expensive and time consuming procedure. In addition to this, the re-agent required for testing in this lab is also very expensive. Even so, owning one is still beyond the reach of the average person. In addition to installing heavy equipment, it takes skilled technicians to operate it. So, we don't have the reality and financial capability to do millions of tests every day in real time PCR, not even many developed countries in the world. But, if we want to survive, we have to increase the number of tests.

In order to increase the number of examinations, the examination system should be expedited at low cost and the benefits of the examination should be brought to the doorsteps of the people. Expensive and heavy labs like real time PCR should bring the subject to rapid testing. Rapid testing kit / method can be a game changer in this case. Because, it takes two to seven days to get the result of a test in real time PCR. If 1000 samples come in a real time PCR lab, it may take 20 days to test, there are thousands of tests that can be done in one day through Rapid Kit / Test and the results will be available. In addition, it takes a skilled technician to run a real-time PCR, on the other hand, with a little training, any volunteer or technician can do a rapid test.

The common criticism of the Rapid Kit is that it has the potential to be False Positive (Positive Report if Not Affected) or False Negative (Affected Negative).

Professor Abul Kalam Azad, Director General of the Department of Health, told BBC Bangla on April 25 about the Rapid Test Kit, that up to 15 per cent erroneous results - called False Negative - could come through the Rapid Test Kit invented by Public Health. 

There is a logical solution to this problem. Those who come positive in the rapid test, they will have to go to the covid medical system or isolation. Only those tests can be done in the RT PCR lab to be sure, even if there are symptoms of covid negative. This will save the government a lot of money, as well as the results can be assured.

Two types of rapid and affordable tests are being discussed in Bangladesh for rapid coronavirus testing- 

GRapid.blot Kit:

*

*
_Photo: Professor Dr. Bijan Kumar Sheel (Photo: Deutsche Welle)_

Head Professor of the Department of Microbiology at the University. 'GRapid.blot Kit' has been invented under the leadership of Bijan Kumar Sheel. While in Singapore in 2003, Dr. gained international fame by inventing the SARS virus kit. Bijan Kumar Shil. Professor in the media. According to Bijan Kumar Sheel, misreporting in the dot blot kit comes only when antibodies or only antigens are tested. The 'G-Rapid.blot Kit' tests the body's antibodies and viral antigens separately, giving almost 100% accurate results. Mr. published in the media. According to Sheel, coronavirus test results can be obtained in just fifteen minutes in this kit, and it is possible to test at a very low cost. The test of this kit is going on beyond various bureaucratic complications. If the test results are positive, it needs to be spread across the country immediately.

*

*
_Photo: A part of the GRapid.blot kit_

LAMP - Loop-mediated Isothermal Amplification Test:

*

*
_Photo: Professor Dr. Zeba Islam Siraj is leading the research team to make lamp test kits in Bangladesh. _

The lamp method is very simple and affordable compared to RT PCR for quick identification of Covid-19 patients. Its original inventors have made the formula and process of this method available to researchers around the world. The New England Biolab in the US has been successful in working with Uhan researchers on this test method. Head of the Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology at the University of Dhaka in Bangladesh. Under the leadership of Zeba Islam Siraj, two teachers from his department, a master's student and a teacher from the biotechnology department of BRAC University have worked on making lamp tests. In this method, the RNA is separated from the suspected patient's sample and chemicals are added and kept in an incubator. After a while, the chemical contains various colors. By looking at the color, the suspect person can be understood as negative or positive. Talking to the research team of lamp system in Bangladesh, it was learned that, The lamp test results are available in a maximum of 30 minutes and about 99 percent accurate reports are possible. Researchers believe that it will be possible to prepare it for use in Bangladesh in the next 2-3 months with the help of the government in testing samples and bringing reagents. This initiative also needs to be taken forward with maximum support.
*

*
_Photo: Lamp Test Exam Photo (Source: Jenning News.com)_

One thing to keep in mind is that we should not praise any achievement and good initiative of the country by looking at the Facebook status of Bill Gates or Mark Zuckerberg. May we respect the talented Bengali children irrespective of party affiliation, and use their talents for the benefit of the country.

Another issue is that along with government initiatives, the private sector should also take the initiative to expand coronavirus testing labs with utmost importance at the moment.

Although testing may not increase so quickly, symptomatic treatment is needed. This means that even if it is not confirmed through testing, you have to go home or institutionally quarantine after seeing the symptoms. More on this later.

*The vicious cycle of coronavirus*

We have heard of the vicious cycle of poverty. Now listen to the vicious cycle of coronavirus. Where a non-covid patient cannot be admitted to the hospital even in case of emergency due to lack of coronavirus test report and home-hospital-booth-vehicle / ambulance slowly commits suicide in this journey. A non-covid patient is most likely to be infected with coronavirus because the disease has already compromised his or her body's resistance to the disease.

The same thing happens with a coronavirus patient. In the same cycle, he also unknowingly attacked the people around him with a magical touch.

Associated with the above two incidents is the tendency to give wrong information to the patient during hospitalization. We call it the vicious cycle of coronavirus, which is not about to end. And in this cycle, the number of coronavirus patients is constantly increasing. Those who are non-covid are also being attacked.

That is why from this moment on, the responsible authorities should arrange for the collection of coronavirus test samples from house to house or near the house. In no way should a suspect come out and attack or infect another. Second, to continue the treatment of ordinary patients in non-covid hospitals.

You must remember the additional secretary who died a few days ago. Her doctor daughter ran all day but could not get her admitted to any non-covid hospital and could not save her father.

Coronavirus has exposed our medical system and society to a brutal reality. Think of a non-covid patient who is suffering from various complications of the heart, lungs or respiratory system. Or a pregnant mother with labor pains! Or those non-covid patients who are suffering from chronic diseases like diabetes or kidney complications and who have to go through a medical system regularly. Where will they go for emergency and regular treatment? Buck's brother can't even answer this, because for them 'there is no one anywhere'! If this situation continues, it will be seen that non-covid patients are dying more than coronavirus due to coronavirus in the country.

Government hospitals are obliged to provide emergency services. The directive issued by the government for private hospitals and clinics on the 11th of this month said that private hospitals / clinics should have separate arrangements for the treatment of Kovid-19 patients and no patient arriving for emergency treatment should be returned.

*

*
_Photo: Government guidelines on emergency services for private hospitals_


Even after this instruction of the government health service department, the inhuman suffering of the patients and their relatives is seen in the newspapers every day. Needless to say, there have been incidents in several hospitals where Kovid-19 patients have been admitted to the hospital with their information hidden and later the doctors and service personnel of that hospital have been attacked. This is an extreme paradox.

What will hospitals do?

The Triaz method can be used in all public and private hospitals to manage hospitals at this time of the Great Epidemic. I have learned about this method from the former director of the disease control department of the health department. In the speech of Bay-Nazir Ahmed. 

The triaz method is a lot like traffic signals, red, yellow and green methods. Each hospital will have these three units of red, yellow and green. No patient can actually be sent back to the hospital. The person who will attend the patient in the hospital will evaluate the patient's condition and transfer him to the right unit.

*

*
_Photo: Hospital triage procedure_


If the patient arrives at the hospital does not have any symptoms of coronavirus or if he has not traveled to a recently infected area, he will be sent to the green zone for treatment according to his disease.



If the patient has symptoms of an infectious disease, or has a history of contact with an infected person or area, he or she will be sent to the Yellow Unit for coronavirus testing at the hospital.



If the result of the test is negative, it will be sent to the green unit and if the result is positive, it will be sent to the red unit.



This procedure is comforting for patients and physicians and health workers alike. And there is no alternative to the rapid kit for quick verification of whether the patient has coronavirus or not. 

Not a hundred meter sprint attached against the coronavirus, it is a marathon. Fighting a long-term war requires planning as well as cost-effectiveness. People are at home now; Government policymakers will have a cooling off period to think coldly. Now is the time to make the right decision. We have no chance to make mistakes anymore. A wrong decision at this point could turn a suicide time bomb into an atom bomb.

In anticipation of a new Bangladesh in a concerted fight against coronavirus after Eid. Eid Mubarak to everyone!


Without whose help the article would not have been complete-

Taisha Tashreen, Apprentice Researcher, European Molecular Biology Laboratory (EMBL-Heidelberg), Germany.

Dr. Nafis Hossain Amit. Indoor Medical Officer, Dhaka Medical College.

Mohammad Umar Sharif Sohan, Lecturer, Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, University of Dhaka.

Dr. Rashmin Islam Smriti, Physician, Combined Military Hospital, Mymensingh.


----------



## VikingRaider

https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-outbreak-shutdown-wont-be-extended-after-may-30-1905826

*Coronavirus outbreak: shutdown won’t be extended after May 30*


Star file photo
" style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-left: 44.4063px;">





Star file photo

Star Online Report

The government has decided not to extend the ongoing shutdown *following May 30*.

All *educational institutions will remain closed till June 15 *but public transport and river communication services will remain closed until further order.

Farhad Hossain, state minister for Public Administration Ministry, confirmed the matter to The Daily Star.

A gazette notification will be issued in this regard on Thursday.

*Airline services *will also resume in a limited scale after May 30 strictly following the health guidelines, he said, adding that government and private offices will resume work after the shutdown ends while maintaining health guidelines.

The shutdown was enforced from March 26 to contain the transmission of coronavirus and was extended until May 30 in phases.


*PS*: Thank you very much to our *honorable Prime minister Sheikh Hasina* for this wise decision .

@UKBengali , @Bilal9 any opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> https://www.thedailystar.net/coronavirus-outbreak-shutdown-wont-be-extended-after-may-30-1905826
> 
> *Coronavirus outbreak: shutdown won’t be extended after May 30*
> 
> 
> Star file photo
> " style="box-sizing: border-box; float: right; cursor: pointer; position: relative; display: table; z-index: 1; margin-left: 44.4063px;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star file photo
> 
> Star Online Report
> 
> The government has decided not to extend the ongoing shutdown *following May 30*.
> 
> All *educational institutions will remain closed till June 15 *but public transport and river communication services will remain closed until further order.
> 
> Farhad Hossain, state minister for Public Administration Ministry, confirmed the matter to The Daily Star.
> 
> A gazette notification will be issued in this regard on Thursday.
> 
> *Airline services *will also resume in a limited scale after May 30 strictly following the health guidelines, he said, adding that government and private offices will resume work after the shutdown ends while maintaining health guidelines.
> 
> The shutdown was enforced from March 26 to contain the transmission of coronavirus and was extended until May 30 in phases.
> 
> 
> *PS*: Thank you very much to our *honorable Prime minister Sheikh Hasina* for this wise decision .
> 
> @UKBengali , @Bilal9 any opinion?



She cant just open up the lockdown without a discussion and agreement on the plan/process especially testing plan.

There could be a wave of re-infections like in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> She cant just open up the lockdown without a discussion and agreement on the plan/process especially testing plan.
> 
> There could be a wave of re-infections like in China.


But @Bilal9 , I believe actually Hasina had taken the decision after discussion and thinking . Also govt can not rely on specialist as you see nowadays the specialists ( বিশেষজ্ঞ in Bengali ) were being proven as , ' বিশেষ ভাবে যে অজ্ঞ = বিশেষজ্ঞ ) .
So govt ignored the doctors and specialists of Bangladesh and accepted the opinion of bureaucrats. That's why *Hasina *followed the path of international specialists I think . Please take a look here as any news from this portal can't be copied . Right click is disabled.

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/56385/বিশেষজ্ঞদের-কথায়-কেন-আস্থা-নেই-সরকারের

And also

https://www.banglainsider.com/bangladesh/56386/আমলাদের-ভুল-শুধরে-দিলেন-প্রধানমন্ত্রী

So public transportation will be open too but it will be limited . Also this method was appealing for me from the very beginning . Although @UKBengali always opposed it .

https://www.banglainsider.com/lifestyle/56383/আপনার-সুরক্ষা-আপনার-হাতে


----------



## Black_cats

*Covid-19: Record 2,911 test positive in a day, 37 more die*
Tribune Desk

 Published at 02:44 pm June 2nd, 2020






Total cases top 52,000 mark

Bangladesh has recorded the highest single day coronavirus cases with 2,911 people having tested positive in the last 24 hours.

With the latest figure, the number of total confirmed cases surpassed the grim 52,000 mark, jumping to 52,445

The country reached the grim figure in nearly three months since its first cases were reported back in March.

The country also recorded 37 more deaths from the deadly disease in the past 24 hours, taking the number of fatalities to 709.

Additional Director General (Administration) of the Directorate General of Health Services (DGHS), Prof Nasima Sultana, revealed the latest figures from Dhaka on Tuesday afternoon, in a daily online bulletin on the Covid-19 situation.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...cord-2-911-test-positive-in-a-day-37-more-die


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268489156516294656
3 june- Serene Air Boeing 737-800 (aircraft registration AP-BNA) arrived in Karachi as flight ER6028 from Dhaka completed in three hours & eleven minutes.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268489156516294656
> 3 june- Serene Air Boeing 737-800 (aircraft registration AP-BNA) arrived in Karachi as flight ER6028 from Dhaka completed in three hours & eleven minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 638366


Why to Dhaka?


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Why to Dhaka?


they will go where costumer UNDP- RED CROSS send them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

I got tested COVID 19 positive , I’m currently at an isolation Center . Keep me in your prayers guys .


----------



## Buddhistforlife




----------



## Valar.

Update...






Source:
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## bluesky

*Bangladesh reviews trial of Chinese COVID-19 vaccine*
Manzur H Maswood | Published: 00:15, Jul 23,2020 


Top government policymakers have started reviewing the possible phase-3 trial of a Chinese COVID-19 vaccine in the country after it got ethical approval from the Bangladesh Medical Research Council, officials said.

The trial of a COVID-19 vaccine is an inter-government issue, said health secretary Abdul Mannan.

He also said that the foreign ministry and top government policymakers were reviewing the prospects of the human trial of COVID-19 vaccine in the country.

The BMRC on Sunday approved the phase-3 trial of the vaccine, developed by Chinese firm Sinovac.

International Centre for Diarrhoeal Disease Research, Bangladesh, has partnered with Sinovac to conduct the trial on healthcare providers at selected hospitals.

A private TV channel aired news on Tuesday that the decision of the vaccine trial had been overturned, which appeared to be shocking for the nation.

Health secretary Abdul Mannan told New Age on Wednesday, ‘As the statutory body of medical research, the BMRC has approved it and now it is under review,’ he said.

Health ministry in a release in the afternoon said that health minister Zahid Maleque said that the government would take decision on the trial of the Chinese COVID-19 vaccine upon consultation with the National Technical Advisory Committee on COVID-19.

Sinovac initiated the development of an inactivated vaccine against COVID-19 named CoronaVac in January and got the approval to conduct the phase-1 and phase-2 clinical trials in China that began in April.

The phase-3 clinical trial to test the efficacy and safety of the vaccine has already been approved by a number of countries, including Brazil, one of the worst coronavirus-hit countries.

BMRC director Mahmood-uz-Jahan told New Age that 4,200 health workers would be selected for the trial and that half of them would be vaccinated to assess the results in comparison with the other half who would not be vaccinated.

The trial would be carried out on the healthcare providers of seven units of six COVID-19 hospitals in the capital.

The hospitals are Dhaka Medical College Hospital (two units), Mugda Medical College Hospital, Kurmitola General Hospital, Bangladesh-Kuwait Friendship Hospital, Dhaka Mohanagar Hospital and Holy Family Red Crescent Medical College Hospital.

Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University pharmacology professor and a member of the BMRC ethical committee, Sayedur Rahman, told New Age that as the vaccine trial was a decision involving the health of the nation, the government would require police decision alongside the approval from the BMRC.


----------

